# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Πιλοτικές αναβαθμίσεις aDSL συνδέσεων οτε

## pentium_vi

Δελτίο Τύπου: Την έναρξη, στις 26 Ιουνίου, πιλοτικής φάσης αναβάθμισης των ταχυτήτων πρόσβασης ADSL ανακοινώνει ο ΟΤΕ. Η παροχή ταχύτερης πρόσβασης ADSL αποτελεί έναν από τους βασικούς επιχειρησιακούς στόχους του ΟΤΕ και εντάσσεται στη στρατηγική του για τη διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας.

 *Η πιλοτική φάση -που θα διαρκέσει περίπου ένα μήνα-* αφορά στη διάθεση αναβαθμισμένων ταχυτήτων πρόσβασης ADSL σε περιορισμένη και ελεγχόμενη έκταση. 

Συγκεκριμένα, από τις 26 Ιουνίου, ο ΟΤΕ ξεκινάει τον διπλασιασμό των ονομαστικών ταχυτήτων σε επιλεγμένες υποδομές του (DSLAMs), που εξυπηρετούν τμήματα των εξής περιοχών: Δάφνη, Μαρούσι, Πατήσια, Πεδίο Άρεως, Ραφήνα, Τερψιθέα, Χολαργός.

Για την πιλοτική φάση, οι υφιστάμενες ταχύτητες στις επιλεγμένες υποδομές θα διαμορφωθούν ως εξής:

πρόσβασης (downstream / upstream)πρόσβασης (downstream / upstream)384/128 kbps768/192 kbps512/128 kbps1024/256 kbps1024/256 kbps2048/256  
Μετά το πέρας της πιλοτικής φάσης και μέσα στο φθινόπωρο,* ο ΟΤΕ σκοπεύει να αναβαθμίσει ουσιαστικά τις ταχύτητες σε όλες τις προσβάσεις* *ADSL**, προσφέροντας ταχύτητες έως και 2**Mbps**, χωρίς καμία αύξηση στα μηνιαία τέλη, προσφέροντας ακόμη μεγαλύτερη αξία στον τελικό χρήστη, ιδιώτη ή επιχείρηση.*

Πηγή:http://www.ote.gr/anakoinshow.asp?cat=3&id=505

----------


## Hwoarang

Προφανώς και οι πάροχοι θα προσφέρουν διπλάσιες συνδρομές στην ίδια τιμή έτσι δεν είναι? :Thinking:

----------


## lamesaint

> Προφανώς και οι πάροχοι θα προσφέρουν διπλάσιες συνδρομές στην ίδια τιμή έτσι δεν είναι?


Αμ έλα ντε, έτσι θα γίνει ή θα ακουμπήσουμε πάλι??
Με το Ελλαδιστάν ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

----------


## Valandil

Για Κιλκις το βλεπουμε απο του χρονου?  :Laughing:

----------


## FestoNero

Εμενα δε με νοιαζει να αυξηθει η ταχυτητα μου..
Θελω να πεσει η τιμη... :Sorry:

----------


## Valandil

Ναι κατσε να γλυκαθεις απο τις γρηγορες συνδεσεις να δεις πως θα θες.Και στο κατω κατω τα 19 ευρω το μηνα ειναι πολλα για μια 384 (768 απο Σεπτεμβρη?)

----------


## No-Name

Τελικά το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ βγαίνουν αληθινές οι φήμες.Χαίρομαι άντε σιγά σιγά να δούμε και μία άσπρη μέρα.Λογικά και οι συνδέσεις ΑΡΥΣ θα αναβαθμιστούν έτσι?

----------


## manicx

Tωρα θα δούμε αν όλοι οι ISP που γκρινιάζουν κάνουν και αυτοί την αναβάθμισή τους.

----------


## No-Name

> Tωρα θα δούμε αν όλοι οι ISP που γκρινιάζουν κάνουν και αυτοί την αναβάθμισή τους.


Μπορεί από την άλλη άνετα να μας γράψουν οι πάροχοι και να μείνουμε με τις ήδη υπάρχουσες συνδρομές.Είπαμε ο κακός έκανε τη καλή να δούμε και τους καλούς τώρα τι θα κάνουν..... :Whistle:

----------


## artlovergr

Kαλά θα ήταν να δούμε και αναβαθμήσεις και απ τους ISP's αλλά ακόμα και αν δεν γίνουν άμεσα τουλάχιστον θα δούμε καλύτερες ταχύτητες με αναβάθμιση των γραμμών στις ίδιες ταχύτητες έιναι σαν να έχεις γραμμή 1024 και πρόσβαση 512 οπότε θα βλέπεις το 100% της 512 κάτι που δεν συνέβαινε εώς τώρα με 512 γραμμή και 512 πρόσβαση και χωρίς να έχεις δώσει δραχμή .
Ελπίζω πάντως να ακολουθήσουν και οι εναλλακτικοί τον χορό των αναβαθμίσεων είναι μια καλή ευκαιρεία να ξεχωρίσουμε την ηρα απ το στάρι εκεί θα φανεί ποιοί είναι σοβαροί και ποιοί θα πιαστούν στον ύπνο

----------


## iJohnnyCash

> Μετά το πέρας της πιλοτικής φάσης και μέσα στο φθινόπωρο, ο ΟΤΕ σκοπεύει να αναβαθμίσει ουσιαστικά τις ταχύτητες σε όλες τις προσβάσεις ADSL, προσφέροντας ταχύτητες έως και 2Mbps, χωρίς καμία αύξηση στα μηνιαία τέλη.


Πότε τελειώνει η πιλοτική φάση;  :Embarassed:

----------


## Hwoarang

Τον Σεπτέμβρη :Wink:

----------


## wintech2003

Χμμ οπότε θα μπορουμε να έχουμε και 4096/512 με ppp-multilink  :Wink:

----------


## kiriakosk

384/128 kbps --> 768/192 kbps  (Παλι την κανανε την μπινιά τους 192 kbps στο upload)
512/128 kbps --> 1024/256 kbps
1024/256 kbps --> 2048/256 kbps (Μόνο 256kbps στο upload ΕΛΕΟΣ)

----------


## FFGR

> Τον Σεπτέμβρη


Ποιου χρόνου ;  :Razz:  




> Είπαμε ο κακός έκανε τη καλή να δούμε και τους καλούς τώρα τι θα κάνουν.....


Ουδείς αναμάρτυτος  :Whistle:  
Και αυτοί θέλουν το ξύλο τους (πολύ περισσότερο ξύλο φυσικά ο πΟΤΕ)

----------


## Lionheart

> Tωρα θα δούμε αν όλοι οι ISP που γκρινιάζουν κάνουν και αυτοί την αναβάθμισή τους.


Όντος τώρα θα δούμε πραγματικά ποιές είναι οι προθέσεις τους και το τί μέλι γενέσθαι...
EDIT:Thx artlovergr :P

----------


## artlovergr

> Όντος τώρα θα δούμε πραγματικά ποιές είναι οι προθέσεις τους και το τί *μέλι γενέσθε*...


μελει γενεσθαι φιλικά  :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

Να φανταστώ πώς η μέγιστη ταχύτητα δεν θα είναι μόνο τα 2mbps έτσι???

----------


## HateBreeder

Καλά κάνει ο ΟΤΕ και αναβαθμίζει!
Αν και να πω την αλήθεια ποτέ δεν πίστευα οτι θα το κάνει.....έμεινα με ανοιχτό στόμα!!
Τώρα όσο για τους άλλους ISP, τι λέει η λογική και οι κανόνες των επιχερήσεων;
Εσείς δηλαδή πιστεύετε οτι θα μείνουν στις ίδιες τιμές;
ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ!!!!!

----------


## thePrince

> Προφανώς και οι πάροχοι θα προσφέρουν διπλάσιες συνδρομές στην ίδια τιμή έτσι δεν είναι?


Πιθανότατα όχι αλλά η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία...

----------


## cyberp

> Όντος τώρα θα δούμε πραγματικά ποιές είναι οι προθέσεις τους και το τί μέλι γενέσθε...


Αν το κάνει έστω και ένας, θα ακολουθήσουν όλοι. Και μάλλον θα το κάνει  :Wink: 
Εδώ βέβαια θα αρχίσουν να μην αντέχουν οι "μικροί", γιατί αυτό ουσιαστικά θα σημάνει διπλασιασμό του bandwidth, άρα θα πρέπει να προχωρήσουν σε αναβαθμίσεις των διεθνών κυκλωμάτων τους(+ΑΙΧ).

----------


## Stelios

Τελικα οι φημες βγαινουν αληθινες !  :Smile: 
Τωρα δεν εχω παρα να περιμενω τα 2mbit μου ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## [+=]Neo_Geo{Ech13}

για να δουμε τι θα δουμε, καλη κινηση...

----------


## takisx

> Τώρα όσο για τους άλλους ISP, τι λέει η λογική και οι κανόνες των επιχερήσεων;
> Εσείς δηλαδή πιστεύετε οτι θα μείνουν στις ίδιες τιμές;
> ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ!!!!!


Θα δείξει σύντομα...

----------


## No-Name

> Καλά κάνει ο ΟΤΕ και αναβαθμίζει!
> Αν και να πω την αλήθεια ποτέ δεν πίστευα οτι θα το κάνει.....έμεινα με ανοιχτό στόμα!!
> Τώρα όσο για τους άλλους ISP, τι λέει η λογική και οι κανόνες των επιχερήσεων;
> Εσείς δηλαδή πιστεύετε οτι θα μείνουν στις ίδιες τιμές;
> ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ!!!!!


Θα σου πούν με +10Εuros πχ από 1024 στην κάνω 2048.Ε δεν θα πείς όχι και από την άλλη θα τα φάνε κανονικά δεν είναι θέμα.Εικασίες κάνω,μακάρι να κάνουν και εκείνοι το ίδιο χωρίς επιπλέον κόστος αλλά από ότι είδαμε το τελευταίο καιρό δεν καίγονται να ρίξουν τις τιμές των αορίστων συνδέσεων.άσε τα πακέτα είναι άλλο μαργαριτάτι.

----------


## leandros

Κρατάω πολύ μικρό καλάθι..
Και να γίνει ο διπλασιασμός (για επαρχία καλό 2008), θα πρέπει να τα σκάμε στους provider με το παραπάνω για να μπορούμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε το bandwidth..

----------


## kostthem

Όντως, το upload στις 2Mbit θα μπορούσε να το ανεβάσει. 
Ένα δεύτερο θέμα τώρα είναι πως μάλλον οι συνδρομητές Otenet θα είναι αυτοί που θα επιλεγούν. Γιατί, τι νόημα έχει ας πούμε αν μου το κάνουν εμένα, αν ακόμα (και λογικά) η Forthnet δεν έχει κάνει κάποια κίνηση και περιμένει την επίσημη ανακοίνωση του Σεπτεμβρίου;

----------


## SABBATH

το λογικο ειναι οι ISPs να κανουν και αυτοι δωρεαν αναβαθμιση. αλλα αν κανουν αυξησεις να ειναι μονο για την συνδρομη και οχι για το ΑΡΥΣ μιασ και οτε δεν το ανεβαζει

----------


## chatasos

> Χμμ οπότε θα μπορουμε να έχουμε και 4096/512 με ppp-multilink


Ο καθένας με τον πόνο του... :Razz: 

ΥΓ: ήδη κάποιοι έχουν 4096/1024 με multilink :Whistle:

----------


## nxenos

εγω παντως και ναμου την κανει ο ΟΤΕ 2048 θα κρατησω την 1024 μου γιατι μονο τοτε θα δω πραγματικη ονομαστικη ταχυτητα στα 1024!και να αναβαθμισω την συνδρομη μου σε 2048 παλι 1024 θα εχω!οποτε....

----------


## joseph

Με τα 12 μηνα πακέτα του Ιανουάρη τι θα γίνει; θα διπλασιαστουν ή θα παραμείνουν ως έχουν;

----------


## cyberp

Παιδιά με τόσο ανταγωνισμό που υπάρχει δεν πρόκειται να γινουν αυξήσεις.. το μόνο πρόβλημα θα είναι αυτό που λέω παραπάνω για τους "μικρούς"..
Πάντως (στις τιμές τουλάχιστον) οι ISP έχουν κάνει το χρέος τους...εδω μπαίνουν μέσα με τις προσφορές που κάνουν συνέχεια..

----------


## gtl

Οι ISPs μπορεί να μην κάνουν δωρεάν αναβάθμιση _αμέσως_, αλλά σίγουρα μέσω του ανταγωνισμού μεταξύ τους θα φτάσουμε και σ'αυτό το σημείο σύντομα. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια, κατά τα οποία οι τιμές του ΟΤΕ παρέμεναν στα ίδια υψηλά επίπεδα, οι συνδέσεις των παρόχων έχουν κυριολεκτικά κατρακυλήσει, συχνά και κάτω του κόστους. Να δούμε πάντως τί θα γίνει και με αυτά τα πακέτα και το voip.

Με την ευκαιρία, παρατηρήσατε τις αλλοπρόσαλλες αναβαθμίσεις στα upload? Μόνο οι συνδέσεις 1024 θα διατηρούν μια στοιχειωδώς επαρκή αναλογία. 2Mbits download, 256k upload??? Γι'αυτό και μόνο θα προτιμήσω μια LLU σύνδεση με λογικότερη αντιστοιχία (αν γίνουν επιτέλους διαθέσιμες).

----------


## thama

> Όντως, το upload στις 2Mbit θα μπορούσε να το ανεβάσει. 
> Ένα δεύτερο θέμα τώρα είναι πως μάλλον οι συνδρομητές Otenet θα είναι αυτοί που θα επιλεγούν. Γιατί, τι νόημα έχει ας πούμε αν μου το κάνουν εμένα, αν ακόμα (και λογικά) η Forthnet δεν έχει κάνει κάποια κίνηση και περιμένει την επίσημη ανακοίνωση του Σεπτεμβρίου;


 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  [σκέψη/υπόνοια]
Μήπως ο πΟΤΕ διάλεξε να κάνει αναβάθμιση στα κέντρα εκείνα που η ΟΤΕνετ έχει το μικρότερο ποσοστό συνδρομητών...... επειδή η δεύτερη έλει να ανεβάσει το μερίδιό της στην αγορά ?

 :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil: 

Ώρες ώρες, η επιστημονική μου φαντασία οργιάζει.....

----------


## csterg

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι για άλλη μια φορά το κόστος καλούνται να το φάνε οι ISP. Γιατί, όταν ο ΟΤΕ αυξάνει τις ταχύτητες, το μόνο που κάνει είναι να "επιτρέψει" στα modem να συχρονίσουν σε πιο υψηλές ταχύτητες (ή αλλιώς να ανεβάσει λίγο τους "κόφτες"). Στην πραγματικότητα, το κόστος για κάτι τέτοιο για τον ΟΤΕ δεν είναι σημαντικό (ΟΚ, θα χρειαστεί λίγο μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες για να φέρει την κίνηση στην ΟΞΥΑ αλλά δε νομίζω ότι έχει πρόβλημα χωρητικότητας backbone).

Από την άλλη, οι ISP, το bandwidth το πληρώνουν! Και μάλιστα ακριβά. Ο ΟΤΕ λοιπόν το μόνο που κάνει είναι να δίνει λίγο παραπάνω από αυτό που ήδη έχει και κρατάει "κλειδωμένο" (και το δίνει σιγά σιγά να χαιρόμαστε), από την άλλη οι ISP θα πιεστούν ακόμα περισσότερο από τον ανταγωνισμό για να δώσουν την ίδια ονομαστική ταχύτητα σε bandwidth, κάτι το οποίο όμως στοιχίζει (και όπως ήδη ξέρουμε, αυτή τη στιγμή οι ISPs χρηματοδοτούν τον ΟΤΕ στο ADSL: κάθε φορά που κάποιος βάζει ADSL, ένας ISP χρηματοδοτεί τον ΟΤΕ...).

Όντως λοιπόν, οι "μικροί" (αυτοί δηλαδή που δεν θα αντέξουν να χρηματοδοτούν κι' άλλο τον ΟΤΕ, αυτοί που θα τολμήσουν να σκεφτούν ότι θα θέλανε να κερδίζουν και λίγα λεφτά για να ζήσουν), θα πιεστούν παραπάνω: οι μεγαλύτεροι, θα βάλουν ακόμα βαθύτερα το χέρι στην τσέπη για να "αγοράσουν" νέους πελάτες με σκοπό να τους τα πάρουν αργότερα. Αν αυτό δεν είναι κατάντια, τότε τι είναι...
Και από την άλλη, εμείς ως καταναλωτές, θέλουμε τους ISP να δώσουν ακόμα περισσότερα σε χαμηλότερες τιμές!

Κώστας

----------


## wintech2003

> Ο καθένας με τον πόνο του...
> 
> ΥΓ: ήδη κάποιοι έχουν 4096/1024 με multilink


Ναι, αλλα με 4 γραμμές στον ΟΤΕ, 4 συνδρομές στον ISP και μεγαλύτερο Cisco router για να δέχεται 4 WIC.  :Thinking:

----------


## JiKL

Πολυ χαρμοσυνα νεα...Και μιας και μενω στον Χολαργο θα σας πω εντυπωσεις αμεσως  :Very Happy:

----------


## nickg78

:Sorry:  Στο τηλ. κέντρο Αμαρουσίου γίνεται προς το παρόν η πιλοτική αναβάθμιση. Ξυστά πέρασε, είμαι στο τηλ. κέντρο Πεντέλης. Λίγα μέτρα πιο πάνω να έρθουν, δεν γίνεται;  :Razz:  Τέλος πάντων, μπορώ να κάνω υπομονή ως τον Σεπτέμβρη. Πολύ καλή εξέλιξη, την περιμέναμε τόσο καιρό και επιτέλους γίνεται πραγματικότητα. Έχουμε μέλλον ακόμη μέχρι να φτάσουμε τα επίπεδα του ευρωπαϊκού Internet, αλλά ήδη έγινε ένα πρώτο βήμα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## nnn

Καιρός ήταν. :Smile:  
Για να δούμε τώρα τους καλούς Isps πως θα αντιδράσουν στο θέμα τιμής της διπλάσιας ταχύτητας.
Ας αναβαθμίσουν και τις συνδέσεις τους  με το εξωτερικό γα να αντέξουν.

----------


## PopManiac

> ...Συγκεκριμένα, από τις 26 Ιουνίου, ο ΟΤΕ ξεκινάει τον διπλασιασμό των ονομαστικών ταχυτήτων σε επιλεγμένες υποδομές του (DSLAMs), που εξυπηρετούν τμήματα των εξής περιοχών: Δάφνη, Μαρούσι, Πατήσια, Πεδίο Άρεως, Ραφήνα, Τερψιθέα, *Χολαργός*...


[action=PopManiac]αρχίζει να σκέφτεται σοβαρά να επιστρέψει στα πάτρια εδάφη...  :Whistle: [/action]

----------


## frap

Θα γίνω κακός αλλά να θυμίσω πόσο είχε κρατήσει το τελευταίο "πιλοτικό" του ΟΤΕ;;;  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## kostas_pav

Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που ζω στο Ελληνικό και εξυπηρετούμε από την Τερψιθέα!

Η Forthnet θα μου δώσει όμως την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού που θα έχω?

----------


## spartacus

τα 39 ευρο που δίνω κάθε μήνα στον οτε για 1024/256 θα πέσουν;

39 ευρο για 2054/256 αν παραμείνει η τιμή της χιλιάρας ειναι πολλά

----------


## WAntilles

> Πάντως (στις τιμές τουλάχιστον) οι ISP έχουν κάνει το χρέος τους...εδω μπαίνουν μέσα με τις προσφορές που κάνουν συνέχεια..


Σαφώς και ΔΕΝ το έχουν κάνει το χρέος τους.

Οι πραγματικές τιμές είναι οι αορίστου.

Οι τιμές των προσφοροπακέτων είναι πλασματικές.

Όσο για τον ΟΤΕ, ένα σχόλιο θα κάνω μόνο.

Με τα νούμερα για το upload θα γελά μαζί μας όλη η ευρώπη. Δεν έβαζε και δεκαδικά καλύτερα;  :Thumbdown0:  

Εάν ο ΟΤΕ είχε ίχνος σοβαρότητας θα έκανε τις παρακάτω 5 κλάσεις συνδέσεων:

1. 1024 / 256 kbps -> €15
2. 2048 / 512 kbps -> €20
3. 4096 / 1024 kbps -> €25
4. 8192 / 2048 kbps -> €30 (σε ADSL2)
5. 16384 / 4096 kbps -> €40 (σε ADSL2)

Αυτά είναι για τιμές γραμμής λιανικής ανά μήνα, μέ το ΦΠΑ.



ΥΓ: Διεθνώς, ο,τιδήποτε κάτωθεν του 1Mbps ΔΕΝ θεωρείται ευρυζωνικό.

----------


## nikgr

Λέτε ο ΟΤΕ να φοβήθηκε καμιά νέα online διαμαρτυρία Αυγουστιάτικα και προχώρησε στα πιλοτικά  από τώρα?  :Whistle:   :One thumb up:  

Πάντως επιμένω ότι το κλειδί δεν είναι στην αναβάθμιση των ονομαστικών ταχυτήτων.
Εϊμαι με 1mbit και κατεβάζω κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας και ειδικά τα μεσημέρια με 256-384...
Και 4mbit να μου την κάνει τη γραμμή να το βράσω...  :RTFM: 

(*) Ο διπλασιασμός του upload που είναι ΟΕΟ?
Μόνο στην 512/128 ισχύει...
Και τί ονομαστικές ταχύτητες είναι αυτές?... 768/192... Θυμίζω μνήμη υπολογιστή που από 128ΜΒ της εποχής win98 την αναβάθμισε με ένα φθηνο 64αρακι DIMM...
Για μένα οι 3 κλίμακες ταχυτητων θα έπρεπε να πάνε στα 1024/256, 2048/512 και 4096/1024...

----------


## sdikr

Τελικά  πάλι    ο ΟΤΕ  φταίει!!  :Razz:  

Του δινάν  τον γάιδαρο  και αυτός τον κοιτούσε στα δόντια!!!

Η τιμή  κάτω  απο 15,9  δεν θα πέσει,  αυτό ειναι το λεγόμενο entry level  θα συνεχίσει απλα΄να ανεβάζει την ταχύτητα.
Το ιδιο κάνουν και στο εξωτερικό   (μιλάμε  για καθαρά  μια γραμμή  και όχι αναλογιά  τα 24  στο 1)

----------


## antonis_wrx

είμναι και εγώ Χολαργό! Πήρα τηλ και μου είπαν ότι ισχύει! Για να δούμε!

----------


## wintech2003

Με τις συνδέσεις τυπου ADSL in a Box, Altec JetPack κτλ τί γινεται?

Θα διπλασιαστουν και αυτές δωρεαν? Θα διπλασιαστουν μόνο τα κυκλώματα και θα μείνουν οι συνδρομές ίδιες? Θα αρχίσουν τηλεφωνα για επιπλέον λεφτα για αναβάθμιση συνδρομής?

----------


## HellV1L

μονο 256κ up στα 2048 ε?
εεε εσεις του ΟΤΕ ανεβαστε το λιγο ωρε........ αντε οχι 768 που θα επρεπε... τουλαχιστον 512  :Wink:

----------


## Hwoarang

Το upload είναι εντελώς άθλιο. Δεν καταλαβαίνω που είναι το πρόβλημα τους και δεν το ανεβαζουν λίγο

Στο εξωτερικό ποσο upload έχει το 1 και τα 2 mbit?

----------


## sdikr

> Από την άλλη, οι ISP, το bandwidth το πληρώνουν! Και μάλιστα ακριβά. Ο ΟΤΕ λοιπόν το μόνο που κάνει είναι να δίνει λίγο παραπάνω από αυτό που ήδη έχει και κρατάει "κλειδωμένο" (και το δίνει σιγά σιγά να χαιρόμαστε), από την άλλη οι ISP θα πιεστούν ακόμα περισσότερο από τον ανταγωνισμό για να δώσουν την ίδια ονομαστική ταχύτητα σε bandwidth, κάτι το οποίο όμως στοιχίζει* (και όπως ήδη ξέρουμε, αυτή τη στιγμή οι ISPs χρηματοδοτούν τον ΟΤΕ στο ADSL: κάθε φορά που κάποιος βάζει ADSL, ένας ISP χρηματοδοτεί τον ΟΤΕ...).*


Ποιος  τους φταίει  αφου  στην ουσία  επέλεξαν  να είναι μεταπωλητές,  ας κάνουν τα δικά τους δικτύα   για να μην χρηματοδοτούν  τον ΟΤΕ  αφου   σύμφωνα  με αυτά που λές  στον ΟΤΕ  οι επενδύσεις  για τα dslam, ATM  δεν του κοστίσαν τίποτα

----------


## dream21

> Tωρα θα δούμε αν όλοι οι ISP που γκρινιάζουν κάνουν και αυτοί την αναβάθμισή τους.



οσοι ειναι χρηστες μεσω οτενετ χωρις conn-x αυτοματος  χωρις καμια υποχρεωσει απο τον χρηστη αναλαμβανει το upgrade των γραμμων η οτεnet.
Τωρα οσοι ειναι σε conn-x θα αναλαβει την υποθεση το 134 προς οτε---->οτενετ.
οσοι ειναι σε αλλους providers τον κυριο ειδε.(ξερω τη λεω και θα πεσει πολλοι γελιο) :Laughing: 

ΥΓ1: Για να δω σε 2 μηνες ποσο θα δωσουν οι αλλοι providers την 2mbps σε σχεση με το πακετο conn-x που θα βγει το σεπτεμβριο. lol

ΥΓ2: Αντε ορισμενοι να κατεβαζουν ρολλα σιγα σιγα που υποτηθετε το πεζουν εταιριες με μεγαλα αρ**δια

ΥΓ3: Γελαει καλυτερα αυτος που γελαει τελευταιος.

----------


## Boromir

Μακάρι να ακολουθήσουν και οι ISPs στον διπλασιασμό της ταχύτητας έτσι ώστε να μιλάμε πραγματικά για σοβαρή αναβάθμιση των γραμμών DSL στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## nikgr

ο ΟΤΕ δεν ξέρω αν φταίει sdikr. O πΟΤΕ πάντως σίγουρα φταίει...

Άκου εκεί Upload 192... Πού πας ρε καραμήτρο!!!?
Για να μην πω και και για το 2048/256... 
8:1... (που στην πράξη και το 256 πρέπει να το κόψεις στο μισό για να έχεις full download στα p2p)
Άντε να ανεβάσεις ratio μετά δηλαδή με 2048/"128"...

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να δίνουν διπλάσιο upload απ' το download. πχ 1024/2048 !

----------


## golity

> ο ΟΤΕ δεν ξέρω αν φταίει sdikr. O πΟΤΕ πάντως σίγουρα φταίει...
> 
> Άκου εκεί Upload 192... Πού πας ρε καραμήτρο!!!?
> Για να μην πω και και για το 2048/256... 
> 8:1... (που στην πράξη και το 256 πρέπει να το κόψεις στο μισό για να έχεις full download στα p2p)
> Άντε να ανεβάσεις ratio μετά δηλαδή με 2048/"128"...
> 
> Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να δίνουν διπλάσιο upload απ' το download. πχ 1024/2048 !


Λες να το κάνανε για το ratio στα p2p και να βάλανε τόσο χαμηλές τιμές στο upload; Μάλλον θα σκέφτηκαν, μέχρι να ανεβάσεις το ratio και να κατεβάσεις κάτι άλλο γλιτώνουμε από αυτούς που κατεβάζουν αβέρτα  :Razz:

----------


## mskalamari

Τα 256Kbps upload της σύνδεσης 2Mbit είναι για γέλια. Τουλάχιστον 512Kbps έπρεπε να είναι αν οχι 640Kbps.

----------


## globalnoise

> Συγκεκριμένα, από τις 26 Ιουνίου, ο ΟΤΕ  ξεκινάει τον διπλασιασμό των ονομαστικών ταχυτήτων σε επιλεγμένες υποδομές του (DSLAMs), που εξυπηρετούν τμήματα των εξής περιοχών: Δάφνη, Μαρούσι, Πατήσια, *Πεδίο Άρεως,* Ραφήνα, Τερψιθέα, Χολαργός.


 :One thumb up:  Πως θα μάθω αν είμαι μέσα? Θα πάρουν κάποιο τηλέφωνο? :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> ο ΟΤΕ δεν ξέρω αν φταίει sdikr. O πΟΤΕ πάντως σίγουρα φταίει...
> 
> Άκου εκεί Upload 192... Πού πας ρε καραμήτρο!!!?
> Για να μην πω και και για το 2048/256... 
> 8:1... (που στην πράξη και το 256 πρέπει να το κόψεις στο μισό για να έχεις full download στα p2p)
> Άντε να ανεβάσεις ratio μετά δηλαδή με 2048/"128"...
> 
> Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να δίνουν διπλάσιο upload απ' το download. πχ 1024/2048 !


ΑΑ ναι ξέχασα τα p2p  έχεις  απόλυτο δικαίο!!

ΥΓ και σε άλλες χώρες  έχουν 24mbit/1mbit

----------


## turbo3hp

Ενδεικτικά, εδώ που είμαι η Nildram δίνει 2Mbps download με 256Κ έως 832Κ upload (ανάλογα με το πακέτο, τα 832 είναι για business και καλά), η UK Online δίνει 2 Mbps με 256Κ upload, 8Mbps με 768Κ upload, 22Μbps με 768Κ upload. Η BT δεν γράφει πόσο δίνει για upload. Αυτά από ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο που έκανα - σίγουρα υπάρχουν και άλλοι providers.

----------


## globalnoise

Και όντως... κόφτε το ποια το μοιρολόι με τον ΟΤΕ... δεν είπαμε ότι όλα είναι ΟΚ αλλά σε τέτοιες φάσεις δεν πρέπει να κλαιγόμαστε...

----------


## No-Name

> Ενδεικτικά, εδώ που είμαι η Nildram δίνει 2Mbps download με 256Κ έως 832Κ upload (ανάλογα με το πακέτο, τα 832 είναι για business και καλά), η UK Online δίνει 2 Mbps με 256Κ upload, 8Mbps με 768Κ upload, 22Μbps με 768Κ upload. Η BT δεν γράφει πόσο δίνει για upload. Αυτά από ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο που έκανα - σίγουρα υπάρχουν και άλλοι providers.


LiveBox By france telecom 1mbps down/256kbps up - 8mbps down/800kbps up
KPN 1.5mbps down/256kbps up - 3mbps down/512kbps up

Και εδώ κάποια στιγμή θα ανέβει η τιμή του upload (by ΟΤΕ) δεν παίζει να μείνει τόσο πίσω!

----------


## mskalamari

Γιατί πάτε μακριά;

Vivodi 2048/640

Tellas 2048/512

HOL 4096/1024

 :Razz:

----------


## manicx

Παρεπιμπτόντως, και στο εξωτερικό υπάρχουν adsl προσβάσεις όπου σου δίνουν 2mbps down και 128kbps up(!!!!) και το βασικότερο, capped.

----------


## WandereR

Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που τις μικρές δεν τις κάναν απλα 512/128...
Ετσι εύκολα θα πλήρωνε κανείς και τα 4€ παραπάνω για να πάει στα 1024/256.
Τώρα οι 384κηδες πάλι στην χαμηλή σκάλα θα μείνουνε, τουλάχιστον έτσι το βλεπω εγω.

καλύτερα θα εξυπηρετούσε και τον ΟΤΕ και την ευριζωνικότητα να κάνανε απλα 512.

----------


## sdikr

Καλά  φαντάζομαι  τι θα γίνει  όταν και αν δώσει  ο ΟΤΕ  adsl2+  24/1     θα βγούμε όλοι και θα λέμε  ναι αλλά δεν ειναι οπτική!  :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

> Καλά φαντάζομαι τι θα γίνει όταν και αν δώσει ο ΟΤΕ adsl2+ 24/1 θα βγούμε όλοι και θα λέμε ναι αλλά δεν ειναι οπτική!


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

Ειλικρινά αυτό που θέλω να δώ είναι η μέρα μετά τις αναβαθμίσεις.
Από τη μία σχετικά με τις ταχύτητες κατά πόσο είμαστε ικανοποιημένοι
από την άλλη οι τιμές άν πέσουν κατά μία τάξη δλδ η 2048 στα 32, 1024 στα 19, η 768 στα 15

----------


## ESP1982

ωραίο ακούγεται όλο αυτό αλλά σχετικά με τους άλλους isp, έχω μία απορία...

τουλάχιστον η altec, έκανε αναβάθμιση γραμμών πριν το πάσχα(κάπου εκεί τέλος πάντων).είναι λογικό να κάνουν και άλλη σε τόσο μικρό διάστημα? :Thinking:

----------


## manicx

> Vivodi 2048/640


Με 68€ το μήνα; Ασε, δε θα πάρω...

----------


## apok

> Καλά  φαντάζομαι  τι θα γίνει  όταν και αν δώσει  ο ΟΤΕ  adsl2+  24/1     θα βγούμε όλοι και θα λέμε  ναι αλλά δεν ειναι οπτική!


E, αφου δεν είναι.. Ψέμματα να πούμε??
 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## artlovergr

Ρε σείς να ρωτήσω κάτι μήπως θα θέλατε να ισχύσει κ εδώ ότι και έξω ναι μεν μεγάλη ταχύτητα αλλα ογκοχρέωση κύριε δεν μπορεί εσύ επειδή έχει 8αρα 16αρα 32αρα κ δεν συμμαζευεται adsl να μου γονατίζεις το δίκτυο στα p2p.
Μια χαρά είμαστε εδώ με το flat rate οι τιμές είναι το πρόβλημά μας και οχι το upload να δούμε πόσο θα χρεώνουν την πρόσβαση οι πάροχοι για 2048 και μιλάμε

----------


## No-Name

> Με 68€ το μήνα; Ασε, δε θα πάρω...


Θα στο παρέχει κατά κάποιο τρόπο(2048/256) ο ΟΤΕ φθηνότερα οπότε μη τρελένεσαι  :Wink:

----------


## mskalamari

:Offtopic:  


> Με 68€ το μήνα; Ασε, δε θα πάρω...


Έλα Αλέκο πόσο έχει το 1Mbit/256 του ΟΤΕ;;;
Ποσό;;;
ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ :ROFL: 




> Θα στο παρέχει κατά κάποιο τρόπο(2048/256) ο ΟΤΕ φθηνότερα οπότε μη τρελένεσαι


Ναι αλλα λογικά θα ρίξει και η Vivodi τις τιμές.

----------


## cyberp

> Σαφώς και ΔΕΝ το έχουν κάνει το χρέος τους.
> Οι πραγματικές τιμές είναι οι αορίστου.


Πραγματικές τιμές είναι αυτές που πληρώνεις και συνήθως οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούν τις προσφορές...πχ forthnet 384 1bill προσφορά: 1 μήνας αορ. 19,5 και 3+3 προσφορα:119€, άρα ~20€ μήνα, δηλαδή κερδίζει 1€ το μήνα. Και αυτό στο 1bill... στα πακέτα μπαίνουν εντελώς μέσα... Πηγή:
http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor...spx?c=10007878

----------


## Necro{Demon}

Παιδιά έχει σχέση αυτό με το γεγονός ότι χωρίς λόγο προχθές η σύνδεση μου από 384 έγινε 512 χωρίς να πληρώσω/δηλώσω τίποτα? Μαρούσι είμαι...

----------


## No-Name

> Παιδιά έχει σχέση αυτό με το γεγονός ότι χωρίς λόγο προχθές η σύνδεση μου από 384 έγινε 512 χωρίς να πληρώσω/δηλώσω τίποτα? Μαρούσι είμαι...


Ακόμα συγχρονίζεις στα 512 διότι και εμένα είχε φάει κόλλημα στα 5/512 αλλά ήταν για κάνα μισάωρο.Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να ήσουν στα 768 όμως? :Thinking:

----------


## WandereR

> Πραγματικές τιμές είναι αυτές που πληρώνεις και συνήθως οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούν τις προσφορές...πχ forthnet 384 1bill προσφορά: 1 μήνας αορ. 19,5 και 3+3 προσφορα:119€, άρα ~20€ μήνα, δηλαδή κερδίζει 1€ το μήνα. Και αυτό στο 1bill... στα πακέτα μπαίνουν εντελώς μέσα... Πηγή:
> http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor...spx?c=10007878



Καλά..., ξαναμίλα μας όταν σου τελειώσει το πακέτο.

----------


## gtl

> Καλά  φαντάζομαι  τι θα γίνει  όταν και αν δώσει  ο ΟΤΕ  adsl2+  24/1     θα βγούμε όλοι και θα λέμε  ναι αλλά δεν ειναι οπτική!


Γιατί τα προηγούμενα "πιλοτικά" του ΟΤΕ δεν έδωσαν αφορμές να είμαστε δύσπιστοι, ε?
Τώρα αν εσύ θεωρείς φυσιολογική την αναλογία 1 προς 10 (upload προς download), τί να πω.... σου εύχομαι με το καλό και σύνδεση 4096k/256k..  :Laughing:

----------


## mskalamari

> Πραγματικές τιμές είναι αυτές που πληρώνεις και συνήθως οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούν τις προσφορές...πχ forthnet 384 1bill προσφορά: 1 μήνας αορ. 19,5 και 3+3 προσφορα:119€, άρα ~20€ μήνα, δηλαδή κερδίζει 1€ το μήνα. Και αυτό στο 1bill... στα πακέτα μπαίνουν εντελώς μέσα... Πηγή:
> http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor...spx?c=10007878


Θα διαφωνήσω στο οτι οι πραγματικές τιμές είναι αυτές των προσφορών γιατί δεν έχεις την δυνατότητα να διακόπτεις κάθε λίγο καιρό την σύνδεση ADSL και να περιμένεις να επανασυνδεθείς.
Αυτός που χρειαζεται πραγματικά την σύνδεση και το e-mail του δεν μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό.

Πολλές φορές δεν υπάρχει και διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## smyrosnik

Πάντως εδώ αγγλια με Orange (ex Wanadoo) και Βτ στις συνδέσεις 2Μbit έχουν upload 288kbit/s.

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί τα προηγούμενα "πιλοτικά" του ΟΤΕ δεν έδωσαν αφορμές να είμαστε δύσπιστοι, ε?
> Τώρα αν εσύ θεωρείς φυσιολογική την αναλογία 1 προς 10 upload προς download, τί να πω.... σου εύχομαι με το καλό και σύνδεση 4096k/256k..


Αν θα δείς γίνεται σε όλον το κόσμο,

δηλάδη το Adsl2+  που έχει  όρια  24κάτω  1  πάνω  τι είναι;

Εκτός φυσικά αν πάρεις  συμετρική

----------


## piraulaki

Όλα γίνονται γιατί έρχονται εκλογές.

----------


## artlovergr

Μάλλον γίνονται γιατί είδαν εκεί στο μέγαρο οτι κάποιοι εναλλακτικοί στήνουν δικά τους δίκτυα με ανταγωνιστικές τιμές για να μην χάσουν πελάτες γαι να μας κλείσουν τα στόματα για λίγο καιρό και να μας πείσουν οτι κάνουν φιλότιμες προσπάθειες όσον αφορά την ευρυζωνικότητα

----------


## kiriakosk

> Τελικά  πάλι    ο ΟΤΕ  φταίει!!


Οσο κάνει μπινιες ο ΟΤΕς θα του τα χώνουμε!!!

1) Τι νόημα να υπάρχει 768 και 1024 ADSL γραμμή?
Και για να κάνουμε και κάποιους να αγοράσουν 1024 αντι για 768 του κατεβάζουμε το upload στα 192kbps. Αθάνατη Ελλάδα.

Ποιο τίμιο θα ήταν να υπάρχουν 1024, 2048 .4096!

2) Με 2048 μόνο 256 upload? ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδή.
Αν δεν κάνουν την π@π@ρι@ τους δεν μπορούνε!

----------


## cyberp

> Καλά..., ξαναμίλα μας όταν σου τελειώσει το πακέτο.


 Θα υπάρχει άλλη προσφορά.. :Wink: 
Τα τελευταία 6-7 χρόνια εγώ και γνωστοί μου, απο dialup ακόμη, καναμε ανανέωση με προσφορές που ουσιαστικά ισχύουν όλο το χρόνο (αντε 1-2 μήνες να μην ισχύουν)..ποτέ δεν πλήρωσα την επίσημη τιμή της εταιρείας..τις περισσότερες φορές ήταν 1/3 με 1/2 κάτω από την επίσημη... 
Kαι όλα αυτα χωρίς να διακόπτουμε τις συνδέσεις μας...απλά εκμεταλλευόμαστε τις προσφορές ανανέωσης.
Τώρα αν καποιοι επιλέγουν να πληρώνουν παραπάνω, ας πρόσεχαν.
Εdit: δεν έχω πακέτο...

----------


## golity

> Όλα γίνονται γιατί έρχονται εκλογές.


Να κάνουμε τότε ανά χρόνο και από μια!!!  :Razz: 




> Οσο κάνει μπινιες ο ΟΤΕς θα του τα χώνουμε!!!
> 
> 1) Τι νόημα να υπάρχει 768 και 1024 ADSL γραμμή?
> Και για να κάνουμε και κάποιους να αγοράσουν 1024 αντι για 768 του κατεβάζουμε το upload στα 192kbps. Αθάνατη Ελλάδα.
> 
> Ποιο τίμιο θα ήταν να υπάρχουν 1024, 2048 .4096!
> 
> 2) Με 2048 μόνο 256 upload? ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδή.
> Αν δεν κάνουν την π@π@ρι@ τους δεν μπορούνε!


Απο τη μια έχεις δίκιο, από την άλλη όμως μάλλον κάτι ξέρουν στον ΟΤΕ για το προφιλ του Έλληνα Τορεντάκια p2p και ΣΙΑ&#174;  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Οσο κάνει μπινιες ο ΟΤΕς θα του τα χώνουμε!!!
> 
> 1) Τι νόημα να υπάρχει 768 και 1024 ADSL γραμμή?
> Και για να κάνουμε και κάποιους να αγοράσουν 1024 αντι για 768 του κατεβάζουμε το upload στα 192kbps. Αθάνατη Ελλάδα.
> 
> Ποιο τίμιο θα ήταν να υπάρχουν 1024, 2048 .4096!
> 
> 2) Με 2048 μόνο 256 upload? ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδή.
> Αν δεν κάνουν την π@π@ρι@ τους δεν μπορούνε!


εεε δείτε και στο εξωτερικό ρε  παιδιά, 

Και εκεί τέτοιες ταχυτήτες έχουν

Στο παρον ειδικά δεν κάνει καμια μπινιά

----------


## cyberp

> Θα διαφωνήσω στο οτι οι πραγματικές τιμές είναι αυτές των προσφορών γιατί δεν έχεις την δυνατότητα να διακόπτεις κάθε λίγο καιρό την σύνδεση ADSL και να περιμένεις να επανασυνδεθείς.
> Αυτός που χρειαζεται πραγματικά την σύνδεση και το e-mail του δεν μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό.
> 
> Πολλές φορές δεν υπάρχει και διαθεσιμότητα.


Αν δεις καλά το λινκ, ισχύει και για ανανέωση, οπότε αυτά που λες ειναι άκυρα  :Wink:

----------


## Link

πραγματικα δεν περιμενα οι φημες να βγουν αληθινες.Να που για πρωτη φορα ο πΟΤΕ με εξεπληξε ευχαριστα!

----------


## kiriakosk

> εεε δείτε και στο εξωτερικό ρε  παιδιά, 
> 
> Και εκεί τέτοιες ταχυτήτες έχουν
> 
> Στο παρον ειδικά δεν κάνει καμια μπινιά


1)Στο εξωτερικό έχουν 768 και 1024?

2)Ποια η ποιότητα των γραμμών στο εξωτερικό και πιά στο Ελλάντα

3)Πόσο κοστίζουν στην Ελλάδα και πόσο στο Εξωτερικό?

----------


## sdikr

> 1)Στο εξωτερικό έχουν 768 και 1024?
> 
> 2)Ποια η ποιότητα των γραμμών στο εξωτερικό και πιά στο Ελλάντα
> 
> 3)Πόσο κοστίζουν στην Ελλάδα και πόσο στο Εξωτερικό?


1 Ναι φυσικά   :Wink: 

2  ποια η ογκοχρεώση στο εξωτερικό ποια στην ελλάδα;

3 σε αυτό δεν έχεις άδικο,

----------


## Zer0c00L

ρε παιδια ημαρτον καθηστε πρωτα να δουμε ποσο καλες ειναι οι νεες ταχυτητες και μετα γκρινιαζουμε γιατι ειλικρινα μου θυμιζετε το ρητο που λεει καποιου του χαριζανε γαιδουρι και αυτος το κοιταγε στο στομα.

ειλικρινα ηθελα να εβλεπε ο γεν. διευθυντης του οτε να γκρινιαζεται για τις αναβαθμισεις και να πει ακυρο ολο το σχεδιο ADSL βολευτητε με το PSTN και το ISDN και ας κανουν οτι θελουν οι ευρωπαιοι εμεις δεν εχουμε την υποδομη για το ADSL και μετα να δω τι θα κανατε.

αντε να δουμε τωρα τι θα κανουν οι "καλοι" ISP μας γιατι ο οτε βγαζει την ουρα του απο εξω και μενουν στον χορο οι ISP.

χωρις πλακα παιδια και στο εξωτερικο το upload ειναι μικροτερο αρκετα του download μην λεμε οτι θελουμε μιλαω παντα για οικιακο χρηστη οχι για εταιρεια.

----------


## WandereR

> Θα υπάρχει άλλη προσφορά..


Mα το πρόβλημα φίλε μου δεν είναι εκει. Πως σου φαίνεται να μένεις για 20 μέρες εκτός ανα 6μηνο, να τρέχεις στα τηλεφωνα, και και και...Anyway αν αυτό εσενα δεν σε ενοχλει δεν μου πεφτει λόγος, ωστόσο οι τιμές είναι των αορίστου, οχι αυτές των προσφορών, και ξέρουμε οτι θα γίνονται ανα 6μηνο

----------


## Nikiforos

Ο ΟΤΕ θα το κανει αυτό, οι ISP τι θα κάνουνε όμως? γιατί αλλίως θα βλέπετε εικονικά μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες και τα έχετε μικρότερες λόγω του περιορισμού των  ISP μιλάω για εσάς γιατί εγώ είμαι μια χαρά με vivodi FULL LLU 1223/445. Αν πέσουνε και λιγάκι ακόμα οι τιμές πάμε και για 2048/640. Εκεί που απορώ εγώ είναι θα λυθει το πρόβλημα με τις ταχύτητες των dslams? ή και πάλι οι μικρότεροι θα κατεβάζουνε λες και έχουνε isdn? Καλο και θετικό το βήμα του ΟΤΕ αλλά να δούμε τι θα κάνουνε οι ISP όμως!

----------


## kiriakosk

Πια εταιρία ειναι αυτη που δίνει και 768 και 1024???

----------


## cyberp

> Mα το πρόβλημα φίλε μου δεν είναι εκει. Πως σου φαίνεται να μένεις για 20 μέρες εκτός ανα 6μηνο, να τρέχεις στα τηλεφωνα, και και και...Anyway αν αυτό εσενα δεν σε ενοχλει δεν μου πεφτει λόγος, ωστόσο οι τιμές είναι των αορίστου, οχι αυτές των προσφορών, και ξέρουμε οτι θα γίνονται ανα 6μηνο


Plz, διάβασε καλά το μήνυμα μου..για ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΗ μιλάω.. δεν μένω καθόλου εκτός, απλά προπληρώνεις πχ 3 μήνες (και έχεις 6) πριν λήξει η συνδρομή σου. Τόσο απλά  :Wink:

----------


## manicx

> Έλα Αλέκο πόσο έχει το 1Mbit/256 του ΟΤΕ;;;
> Ποσό;;;
> ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ


Η 1024 ΟΤΕΝΕΤ bundle έρχεται στα 43.30 ευρώ/μήνα.  :Whistle: Πως λέμε καλύτερα να μασάς παρά να μιλάς....

----------


## WAntilles

1. Στο εξωτερικό, σταματά να τηρείται η αναλογία up-down -> 1-4 μόνο εάν το up φτάσει το 1Mbps. Εδώ έχουμε up 1Mbps; Έλα Αλέκο;

2. Στο εξωτερικό δεν έχουν down κάτω από 1Mbps. Εδώ τί έχουμε; Έλα Αλέκο;

3. Περί πακέτων και προσφορών:
Άλλη δουλειά δεν έχουμε, κάθε π.χ. 3 μήνες, να μένουμε 1 μήνα χωρίς γραμμή, και καί να μην μπορούμε να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας, καί όσα λεφτά "γλυτώνουμε" από την προσφορά τα πληρώνουμε πολλαπλάσια λόγω ψυχικής φθοράς και ΕΠΑΚ. Άσε που τα σαβουροmodem που μας φορτώνουν, πιάνουν πολύ χώρο ακόμα καί στις σακούλες σκουπιδιών.

----------


## WandereR

> Η 1024 ΟΤΕΝΕΤ bundle έρχεται στα 43.30 ευρώ/μήνα. Πως λέμε καλύτερα να μασάς παρά να μιλάς....


Οπως λες και μόνος σου έχει η 1024 43€ και ΘΑ έχει η 2048 43€. 

Καταλαβαίνεις την διαφορά ελπίζω

----------


## manicx

> 2. Στο εξωτερικό δεν έχουν down κάτω από 1Mbps. Εδώ τί έχουμε; Έλα Αλέκο;


Πήγαινε Αυστραλία και μετά έλα να μας πεις.

----------


## EvilHawk

Οι ταχύτητες δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα παραμείνουν αυτές μετά την λήξη της πιλοτικής φάσης.

Όσους του χαλάνε οι αυξήσεις του bandwidth, ας κάνουν downgrade την γραμμή τους για να τους βγεί η ταχύτητα που έχουν τώρα στην τιμή της χαμηλότερης σύνδεσης .....   :Whistle:  




> *Για την πιλοτική φάση*, οι υφιστάμενες ταχύτητες στις επιλεγμένες υποδομές θα διαμορφωθούν ως εξής:
> 
> πρόσβασης (downstream / upstream)πρόσβασης (downstream / upstream)384/128 kbps768/192 kbps512/128 kbps1024/256 kbps1024/256 kbps2048/256

----------


## gtl

> ποια η ογκοχρεώση στο εξωτερικό ποια στην ελλάδα;


Εξαρτάται από την χώρα του εξωτερικού όπου αναφέρεσαι. Στην Αμερική για παράδειγμα η ογκοχρέωση είναι η εξαίρεση και όχι ο κανόνας. Και δεν είναι βέβαια η μόνη.

----------


## kiriakosk

> 1. Στο εξωτερικό, σταματά να τηρείται η αναλογία up-down -> 1-4 μόνο εάν το up φτάσει το 1Mbps. Εδώ έχουμε up 1Mbps; Έλα Αλέκο;
> 
> 2. Στο εξωτερικό δεν έχουν down κάτω από 1Mbps. Εδώ τί έχουμε; Έλα Αλέκο;
> 
> 3. Περί πακέτων και προσφορών:
> Άλλη δουλειά δεν έχουμε, κάθε π.χ. 3 μήνες, να μένουμε 1 μήνα χωρίς γραμμή, και καί να μην μπορούμε να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας, καί όσα λεφτά "γλυτώνουμε" από την προσφορά τα πληρώνουμε πολλαπλάσια λόγω ψυχικής φθοράς και ΕΠΑΚ. Άσε που τα σαβουροmodem που μας φορτώνουν, πιάνουν πολύ χώρο ακόμα καί στις σακούλες σκουπιδιών.


Πέστα και στον *sdikr*

----------


## turbo3hp

> 2. Στο εξωτερικό δεν έχουν down κάτω από 1Mbps.


Έχουν, απλά δεν είναι της μόδας πλέον. Επίσης, μπορεί να σε βάλουν σε 512 αν η γραμμή σου δεν σηκώνει παραπάνω.

----------


## mskalamari

> Η 1024 ΟΤΕΝΕΤ bundle έρχεται στα 43.30 ευρώ/μήνα. Πως λέμε καλύτερα να μασάς παρά να μιλάς....


* Η προσφορά ισχύει για τους χρήστες του OTENET OnDSL Bundle που θα αποδεχτούν τη 12μηνη δέσμευση μέχρι και 30/06/2006.*

Η συγκεκριμένη τιμή αποτελεί προσφορά περιορισμένης χρονικής διάρκειας και δεν αντικατοπτρίζει την πραγματική εικόνα της αγοράς. Η forthnet εδωσε 1Mbit με 10 ευρώ για 2 ώρες, αυτό δεν πάει να πέι οτι η 1Mbit κοστίζει αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ελλάδα 10€ το μήνα.

Αν ήταν έτσι θα είχαμε ολοι 1Mbit...

----------


## manicx

> Εξαρτάται από την χώρα του εξωτερικού όπου αναφέρεσαι. Στην Αμερική για παράδειγμα η ογκοχρέωση είναι η εξαίρεση και όχι ο κανόνας. Και δεν είναι βέβαια η μόνη.


Στην Ευρώπη είναι το αντίθετο.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Άσε που τα σαβουροmodem που μας φορτώνουν, πιάνουν πολύ χώρο ακόμα καί στις σακούλες σκουπιδιών.


Δεν δίνουν όλοι άθλια modems, υπάρχουν πακέτα με αξιοπρεπέστατα routers ...




> Ποιος  τους φταίει  αφου  στην ουσία  επέλεξαν  να είναι μεταπωλητές,  ας κάνουν τα δικά τους δικτύα   για να μην χρηματοδοτούν  τον ΟΤΕ  αφου   σύμφωνα  με αυτά που λές  στον ΟΤΕ  οι επενδύσεις  για τα dslam, ATM  δεν του κοστίσαν τίποτα


Εσύ δεν την γλυτώνει με τίποτα, πάλι Οτετζή θα σε πούν ....  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## gtl

> ειλικρινα ηθελα να εβλεπε ο γεν. διευθυντης του οτε να γκρινιαζεται για τις αναβαθμισεις και να πει ακυρο ολο το σχεδιο ADSL βολευτητε με το PSTN και το ISDN και ας κανουν οτι θελουν οι ευρωπαιοι εμεις δεν εχουμε την υποδομη για το ADSL και μετα να δω τι θα κανατε.


Λες και μας κάνει χάρη ο κύριος Βουρλούμης μας τα λες. O OTE επενδύει στην ευρυζωνικότητα γιατί αυτή είναι μονόδρομος για την κερδοφορία του.




> αντε να δουμε τωρα τι θα κανουν οι "καλοι" ISP μας γιατι ο οτε βγαζει την ουρα του απο εξω και μενουν στον χορο οι ISP.


Οι ISP έχουν καταβαραθρώσει τις τιμές τους εδώ και ένα χρόνο που πουλάνε στα όρια του κόστους, με μηδαμινά περιθώρια. Δεν λέω ότι είναι "καλοί", και προφανώς δεν είναι καθόλου innovators (εδώ έχει δίκιο ο sdikr), αλλά σίγουρα ο ΟΤΕ φέρει την μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη για την παρούσα κατάσταση (να θυμίσω τις 384άρες ADSL που αποδίδουν χειρότερα από 64άρες ISDN στο voice-over-ip?)

----------


## Tamtakos

Πως θα καταλάβουμε αν είμαστε στους τυχερούς; Απλά θα κλειδώσει το router στην νέα ταχύτητα;
Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, θα πρέπει και ο provider να αναβαθμίσει τη γραμμή.

Το τι upload και τι τιμές internet έχουμε στην Ελλάδα είναι το κερασάκι μόνο. Ας είμασταν μισθολογικά εναρμονισμένοι με την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη (και όχι μόνο) και θα σας έλεγα αν θα με ενοχλούσαν τα 15-20 ευρώπουλα για αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας.

----------


## manicx

> * Η προσφορά ισχύει για τους χρήστες του OTENET OnDSL Bundle που θα αποδεχτούν τη 12μηνη δέσμευση μέχρι και 30/06/2006.*
> 
> Η συγκεκριμένη τιμή αποτελεί προσφορά περιορισμένης χρονικής διάρκειας και δεν αντικατοπτρίζει την πραγματική εικόνα της αγοράς. 
> 
> Αν ήταν έτσι θα είχαμε ολοι 1Mbit...


Forthnet *42,80
*Vivodi(AΡΥΣ) *58.07

*Όλοι τα παρουσιάζουν προσφορές και πάντα έτσι θα είναι. Δες και τις σβησμένες τιμές για 384/612 και τις νεες.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Οι ISP έχουν καταβαραθρώσει τις τιμές τους εδώ και ένα χρόνο που πουλάνε στα όρια του κόστους, με μηδαμινά περιθώρια.


Δεν εχουν καταβαραθρώσει τίποτα, τα πακέτα υπάρχουν για να παρουν μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της αγοράς με χρονικές δεσμεύσεις. 

Που ειναι οι τιμές στις αορίστου οεοεοεοεο?

----------


## scharal

Εγώ ελπίζω σε γενική πτώση των τιμών λόγω ανταγωνισμού και πιο συγκεκριμένα στις συνδέσεις sharred LLU 1024 της Vivodi που έχω! Όπως και να έχει πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ θετική κίνηση απο πλευράς ΟΤΕ...

----------


## kiriakosk

> Το τι upload και τι τιμές internet έχουμε στην Ελλάδα είναι το κερασάκι μόνο. Ας είμασταν μισθολογικά εναρμονισμένοι με την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη (και όχι μόνο) και θα σας έλεγα αν θα με ενοχλούσαν τα 15-20 ευρώπουλα για αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας.


Φιλέ για αυτό φωνάζουμε γιατι έμεις δεν πέρνουμε ευρωπαικούς μισθούς.




> Λες και μας κάνει χάρη ο κύριος Βουρλούμης μας τα λες.


  :One thumb up:

----------


## gtl

> Στην Ευρώπη είναι το αντίθετο.


Στην _Αγγλία_ είναι το αντίθετο, και δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτική όλης της Ευρώπης.

YΓ: Και δεν νομίζω ότι λέει κανένας μας ότι δεν είναι συνολικά *θετική εξέλιξη*  (μη μας αποδίδετε straw-men arguments, παρακαλώ  :Wink:  ). Απλώς έχουμε τις επιφυλάξεις μας λόγω προβλήματος πακέτων (και παρελθόντων "πιλοτικών"), και επισημάναμε το μικρό μειονέκτημα της όλης αναβάθμισης, που είναι η αναστάτωση της αναλογίας upload προς download.

----------


## Manos85

Hello,
έχω connex με την νέα προσφορά 28 ευρώ για 512 εγώ θα πάω αυτόματα γραμμή και σύνδεση σε 1024?

----------


## kiriakosk

> Hello,
> έχω connex με την νέα προσφορά 28 ευρώ για 512 εγώ θα πάω αυτόματα γραμμή και σύνδεση σε 1024?


Ναι, Βουρλούμη θέλοντως

----------


## Lionheart

Παιδια όπως μου έλεγε και ένας φήλος οτετζης σε τέτοιες στηγμές μπενουν στα forum και γελάνε... περιμένετε πρώτα να τελιώσει η πιλοτική φάση να μπούμε όλλοι μαζί στις νές ταχύτητες και βλέπουμε... επίσης θα συμφωνίσω για αυτό με τον "γαΐδαρο" και νομίζω ότι λογικό θα ήταν να αυξηθούν και οι ταχύτητες όλων των πακέτων απο τους isp , αλλιώς δώρο άδωρο όλο το θέμα.

----------


## splog

Ασπρη μερα θα δουμε μονο οταν ο ΟΤΕ γινει ιδιοτικος.Εγω παντως προβλεπω αυξησεις.

----------


## Ellin

> εεε δείτε και στο εξωτερικό ρε  παιδιά, 
> 
> Και εκεί τέτοιες ταχυτήτες έχουν
> 
> Στο παρον ειδικά δεν κάνει καμια μπινιά


Λοιπον αρχικα στο εξωτερικο ΔΕΝ υπαρχει 384 η 512( τουλαχιστον στις περισσοτερες χωρες με ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις). Αυτος που εχει 1024 ειναι ο αυτος που δεν χρησιμοποιει το ιντερνετ ιδιαιτερα η ειναι ο καρμοιρης  :Razz:   Οι ταχυτητες ξεκινανε απο εκει και πανω και κατα μεσον ορο κυριαρχει η 2Μbit με αρκετους να μας κοιτανε απο τα 8Mbit!

Δευτερον σιγουρα η κινηση του ΟΤΕ για αναβαθμιση χωρις χρεωση ειναι παραπανω απο αξιεπαινη (αν και δεν τα παμε καθολου καλα αλλα το σωστο να λεγεται..)  :Worthy:  

Αλλα να μου το δειτε οτι οι αλλοι παροχοι ναι μεν δεν θα αυξησουν τις τιμες τους οσο αφορα την γραμμη ADSL αλλα τον κοβω οτι αποκλειεται να μην μας χρεωνουν το providing λογω τις αναβαθμισης. Δηλαδη οποιος ειχε 512 θα καλειται να πληρωσει το providing για 1024 ενω το παγιο για την γραμμη θα παραμεινει το ιδιο. Εδω θα ειμαστε...ειδωμεν! :Thumb down:

----------


## mskalamari

> Forthnet *42,80
> *Vivodi(AΡΥΣ) *58.07
> 
> *Όλοι τα παρουσιάζουν προσφορές και πάντα έτσι θα είναι. Δες και τις σβησμένες τιμές για 384/612 και τις νεες.


Πάλι το ίδιο πράγμα μου λές η προσφορά της Forthnet είναι μέχρι 30/6/2006. Aν εμενα η συνδρομή μου με την Altec πχ λήγει στις 31/7 δεν θα μπορέσω να εκμεταλευτώ τέτοια προσφορά, θα πρέπει να κόβω γραμμές κλπ!

Η τιμή της Vivodi είναι κοντά στην προγματικότητα 58.07€, καθώς αναφέρεται σε πάγιο ΟΤΕ+ συνδρομή ISP χωρίς αστεράκια (*) και υποσημειώσεις, *γιατί μιλάμε για άτομα που έχουν την γραμμή στο όνομα τους*.

Εσύ λοιπόν που γκρίνιαζες οτι η 2048/640 έχει 68€, μπορείς με 10 ευρώ παραπάνω να έχεις διπλάσιο download και υπερδιπλάσιο upload, για σκέψου το καλύτερα.

----------


## kiriakosk

> Παιδια όπως μου έλεγε και ένας φήλος οτετζης σε τέτοιες στηγμές μπενουν στα forum και γελάνε... περιμένετε πρώτα να τελιώσει η πιλοτική φάση να μπούμε όλλοι μαζί στις νές ταχύτητες και βλέπουμε... επίσης θα συμφωνίσω για αυτό με τον "γαΐδαρο" και νομίζω ότι λογικό θα ήταν να αυξηθούν και οι ταχύτητες όλων των πακέτων απο τους isp , αλλιώς δώρο άδωρο όλο το θέμα.


Μάλλον με τα χάλια τους γελάνε!!! 
Άσε που για να μπαίνουν στα Forum θα σκοτώνονται στη δουλειά!!!!
Θα τους κοπούν τα γέλια με την κατάργηση της «μονιμότητας» σε λίγο καιρό!!!!
Θα αυξηθούν οι ταχύτητες όλων των πακέτων από τους isp γιατί όποιος χάσει το τρένο θα είναι και το τέλος του!!!

----------


## toneworks

Παιδες να ρωτησω κατι...
Τωρα με τον περιορισμο εισερχομενων πακετων εχουμε παρει λιγο απο τα *beep* μας. Απ'οτι εχει πει ο ΟΤΕ για να λυθει το προβλημα (να κανει κατανομη πακετων συμφωνα με bandwidth και οχι αριθμητικα) πρεπει να αλλαξει εξοπλισμο ή κανω λαθος;
Μηπως αυτη η περιφημη αναβαθμιση φερει πχ 2πλασιασμο στον αριθμο εισερχομενων πακετων του καθε χρηστη (και μεγαλυτερο συγχρονισμο), αλλα παλι παραμεινει το προβλημα με τα πακετα;
Γενικα αυτες οι ονομαστικες με κρατουν επιφυλακτικο...

----------


## kiriakosk

> Παιδες να ρωτησω κατι...
> Τωρα με τον περιορισμο εισερχομενων πακετων εχουμε παρει λιγο απο τα *beep* μας. Απ'οτι εχει πει ο ΟΤΕ για να λυθει το προβλημα (να κανει κατανομη πακετων συμφωνα με bandwidth και οχι αριθμητικα) πρεπει να αλλαξει εξοπλισμο ή κανω λαθος;
> Μηπως αυτη η περιφημη αναβαθμιση φερει πχ 2πλασιασμο στον αριθμο εισερχομενων πακετων του καθε χρηστη (και μεγαλυτερο συγχρονισμο), αλλα παλι παραμεινει το προβλημα με τα πακετα;
> Γενικα αυτες οι ονομαστικες με κρατουν επιφυλακτικο...


Αντε βρες ακρη με τον ΟΤΕ!!!
Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι σου ξημερώνει!

----------


## Necro{Demon}

> Ακόμα συγχρονίζεις στα 512 διότι και εμένα είχε φάει κόλλημα στα 5/512 αλλά ήταν για κάνα μισάωρο.Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να ήσουν στα 768 όμως?



φίλε μου και μένα είχε φάει κόλλημα σε 512 πριν απο μήνα, αλλα δεν έμπαινε νετ για 2 βδομάδες..

----------


## al0000

Με παίρνει η μπάλα στο πιλοτικό γιατί είμαι στο DSLAM Τερψιθέας.

Όμως, 256upload με 2mbit download είναι κομματάκι γελίο.

Τσιγκούνιδες...  :Smile: 

ps. ο αδερφός μου στη Δουηδία δίνει 40ευρώ/μήνα για 24mbit

----------


## wizardsl

Και ας πούμε πως γίνεται η αναβάθμιση για το πιλοτικό και πάω στα 2048. Απ'τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει πάροχος που να προσφέρει αυτή την ταχύτητα, πως θα το εκμεταλλευτούμε;

----------


## No-Name

Αντίστοιχα και οι πάροχοι θα δώσουν συνδέσεις των 2mbps

----------


## Lionheart

> Με παίρνει η μπάλα στο πιλοτικό γιατί είμαι στο DSLAM Τερψιθέας.
> 
> Όμως, 256upload με 2mbit download είναι κομματάκι γελίο.
> 
> Τσιγκούνιδες... 
> 
> ps. ο αδερφός μου στη Δουηδία δίνει 40ευρώ/μήνα για 24mbit


Ενώ 10mbps με 386 up είναι οκ?( ένας φίλος στην Αγγλια 30κατι Ε νομίζω)...
Τεσπα το θέμα είναι να δώσουν οι isp ταχύτητες παράλληλα με τον οτε χωρίς περαιτέρω αύξηση
 και να πιάνουμε επιτέλους σωστές ταχύτητες(αμφιβάλλω βέβαια) όλα τα άλλα είναι δευτερεύοντα.

----------


## lewton

Το upload είναι *γελοίο*.

----------


## wizardsl

> Αντίστοιχα και οι πάροχοι θα δώσουν συνδέσεις των 2mbps


To θέμα είναι να τις δώσουν κατά τη διάρκεια του πιλοτικού. Γι αυτό δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Μάλλον πρέπει να αρχίσουμε τα τηλέφωνα..

----------


## lewton

> To θέμα είναι να τις δώσουν κατά τη διάρκεια του πιλοτικού. Γι αυτό δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Μάλλον πρέπει να αρχίσουμε τα τηλέφωνα..


Η ΟΤΕnet σίγουρα θα το κάνει, ως κόρη του ΟΤΕ.
Οπότε δεν παίζει να μην το κάνει και η Forthnet ως απάντηση.
Αν το κάνουν αυτές οι 2, δύσκολα οι άλλοι θα μείνουν απέξω.

----------


## No-Name

H ΗΟL ούτως η άλλως έχει 2mbps συνδρομές λόγω vivodi οπότε δεν είναι τίποτα για αυτήν(http://holofbusiness.hol.gr/online/h...px?mid=4411;86)
Οι άλλοι να δούμε

----------


## angelo306

Η γκρίνια και η μιζέρια είναι τελικά χαρακτηριστικό του Νεοέλληνα.Γκρινιάζετε αντι να πείτε μπράβο και να επικροτήσετε την κίνηση...και μην ξεστομίσει κανείς οτί έτσι πάμε μπροστά αφού άλλο γκρίνια και άλλο επικοδομητική κριτική.
Και όλοι εσείς οι μάγκες που την λέτε για το upload ανοίξτε τα ματάκια σας και κοιτάξτε προς την Αγγλία που παίζουν ακριβώς τα ίδια νούμερα και μην κοιτάτε τη πρωταθλητρία Γαλλία,Σουηδία κτλ αφού εκεί οι άνθρωποι έχουν την παιδεία να αγοράζουν και καμιά ταινία και να μην προτιμούν τα δίκτυα στα οποία τριγυρνάτε με το γελοίο Ratio σας..

----------


## No-Name

> Η γκρίνια και η μιζέρια είναι τελικά χαρακτηριστικό του Νεοέλληνα.Γκρινιάζετε αντι να πείτε μπράβο και να επικροτήσετε την κίνηση...και μην ξεστομίσει κανείς οτί έτσι πάμε μπροστά αφού άλλο γκρίνια και άλλο επικοδομητική κριτική.
> Και όλοι εσείς οι μάγκες που την λέτε για το upload ανοίξτε τα ματάκια σας και κοιτάξτε προς την Αγγλία που παίζουν ακριβώς τα ίδια νούμερα και μην κοιτάτε τη πρωταθλητρία Γαλλία,Σουηδία κτλ αφού εκεί οι άνθρωποι έχουν την παιδεία να αγοράζουν και καμιά ταινία και να μην προτιμούν τα δίκτυα στα οποία τριγυρνάτε με το γελοίο Ratio σας..


Συμφωνώ σε ότι αφορά την γκρίνια και τη μιζέρια.Αλλά το να θαυμάζουμε το καλύτερο Γαλλία Σουηδία κτλ δεν είναι άσχημο.Σίγουρα ο ΟΤΕ έκανε μια αξιοπρεπή κίνηση αποδεικνύοντας πώς θέλει("πρέπει") να κάνει κάτι για την ευρυζωνικότητα

----------


## Constantinos1

Eγω εχω Forthnet 1 Bill
Ειμαι και στο Πεδίο του άρεως 
Υπάρχει πιθανοτητα η Forhtnet να διπλασιασει και αυτη τις ταχύτητες;

----------


## lewton

> Eγω εχω Forthnet 1 Bill
> Ειμαι και στο Πεδίο του άρεως 
> Υπάρχει πιθανοτητα η Forhtnet να διπλασιασει και αυτη τις ταχύτητες;


Πολύ ισχυρή.
Όταν δεις το modem να συγχρονίζει σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, πάρε και ζήτα το.  :Wink:

----------


## Jim Slip

> Η γκρίνια και η μιζέρια είναι τελικά χαρακτηριστικό του Νεοέλληνα.Γκρινιάζετε αντι να πείτε μπράβο και να επικροτήσετε την κίνηση...και μην ξεστομίσει κανείς οτί έτσι πάμε μπροστά αφού άλλο γκρίνια και άλλο επικοδομητική κριτική.
> Και όλοι εσείς οι μάγκες που την λέτε για το upload ανοίξτε τα ματάκια σας και κοιτάξτε προς την Αγγλία που παίζουν ακριβώς τα ίδια νούμερα και μην κοιτάτε τη πρωταθλητρία Γαλλία,Σουηδία κτλ αφού εκεί οι άνθρωποι έχουν την παιδεία να αγοράζουν και καμιά ταινία και να μην προτιμούν τα δίκτυα στα οποία τριγυρνάτε με το γελοίο Ratio σας..


Για μισθούς σε Γαλλία, Σουηδία δε λέμε τίποτα, ε; 'Αλλωστε είναι εντελώς τυχαίο πως τα μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά πειρατείας παρατηρούνται σε οικονομικά υπανάπτυκτες χώρες.

Κατα τ'άλλα καλή κίνηση, περιμένουμε να μας πει εντυπώσεις κάποιος απ΄τους τυχερούς του πιλοτικού.

----------


## gtl

> Η γκρίνια και η μιζέρια...
> ...Γκρινιάζετε 
> ...και μην ξεστομίσει κανείς 
> ...όλοι εσείς οι μάγκες 
> ...ανοίξτε τα ματάκια 
> ...εκεί οι άνθρωποι έχουν την παιδεία 
> ...το γελοίο Ratio σας..


Eυχαριστούμε που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας την καταφανώς υψηλή παιδεία σου.

----------


## Tolisbak

Αμφιβάλλω για το αν θα ακολουθήσουν οι παροχείς άμεσα. Μάλλον σταδιακά. Εξ άλλου με την αύξηση στην ταχύτητα της γραμμής θα δούμε κάποια αύξηση στην ταχύτητα σύνδεσης.

Πολλή γκρίνια βλέπω. Ακόμα και 10Mbps να δώσουν, πολλοί θα λέτε "Και θα πληρώνω..20 Ευρώ για αυτό; Αίσχος." 
Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται πλησιάζουμε  τα ισχύοντα στην Ευρώπη, αλλά ούτε και αυτά σας αρέσουν.....

----------


## Boromir

Φτανει οι ονομαστικές ταχύτητες (upload-download) να πλησιαζουν τις πραγματικές. Διαφορετικά θα μείνουμε στα ίδια. Ας κάνουμε λίγη υπομονή μέχρι το φθινόπωρο...

----------


## psyxakias

Θα περιμένω μέρα-μέρα να δω αν θα με αναβαθμίσουν εφ'όσον είμαι στα DSLAMs του πιλοτικού.... από εκεί και πέρα θα κάνω φάλαγγα στους ISPs (συγκεκριμένα στον δικό μου, FORTHnet) αν δεν προβούν σε αντίστοιχη αναβάθμιση !!!  :Razz:

----------


## kadronarxis

Ευχάριστα νέα.

----------


## lewton

Ας προσθέσει κάποιος στο άρθρο τις ταχύτητες να φαίνονται...

----------


## nickolas2005

Ρε παιδιά κουλάρετε....Μέσα σε λίγες ώρες το thread έφτασε τις 10 σελίδες με post που τα περισσότερα είναι άσχετα με το θέμα.. Ώρες ώρες φαντάζομαι ότι τα κρατάτε μέσα σας και περιμένετε την αφορμή να ξεσπάσετε στο ΟΤΕ, να αναφέρετε για άλλη μία φορά ότι η ελλάδα έχει πιο ακριβές τιμές κτλ...Ελεος :Smile: 

Καλά είπε ένας φίλος...Σας δίνουν γαιδαρο και τον κοιτάτε στα δόντια :Smile: 




> Υπάρχει πιθανοτητα η Forhtnet να διπλασιασει και αυτη τις ταχύτητες;


Φυσικά και θα το κάνει...Η υπόθεση είναι να πληρώνεις όσο πληρώνεις αλλα να έχεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα :Wink:

----------


## kiriakosk

> Η γκρίνια και η μιζέρια είναι τελικά χαρακτηριστικό του Νεοέλληνα.Γκρινιάζετε αντι να πείτε μπράβο και να επικροτήσετε την κίνηση...και μην ξεστομίσει κανείς οτί έτσι πάμε μπροστά αφού άλλο γκρίνια και άλλο επικοδομητική κριτική.
> Και όλοι εσείς οι μάγκες που την λέτε για το upload ανοίξτε τα ματάκια σας και κοιτάξτε προς την Αγγλία που παίζουν ακριβώς τα ίδια νούμερα και μην κοιτάτε τη πρωταθλητρία Γαλλία,Σουηδία κτλ αφού εκεί οι άνθρωποι έχουν την παιδεία να αγοράζουν και καμιά ταινία και να μην προτιμούν τα δίκτυα στα οποία τριγυρνάτε με το γελοίο Ratio σας..


Ανέβηκε η θερμοκρασία το ξέρω! αλλα οτι θα σε πείραζε τόσο δεν το περίμενα....
την γκρίνια που την είδες ?
Τωρα οτι έχουν παιδεια και αγοράζουν καμιά ταινια... (3 πουλάκια κάθονται).

Απο αυτά που ξέρω με το download κατεβάζουμε και καμιά ταινία όχι το upload που αναφέρεις !!!!!

----------


## joseph

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ζητάτε μεγαλύτερο upload πέραν του share ... Αλλωστε τα 256 kbits δίνουν 32 kbytes up , αρκετά ικανοποιητικό για Share ...

----------


## kiriakosk

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ζητάτε μεγαλύτερο upload πέραν του share ... Αλλωστε τα 256 kbits δίνουν 32 kbytes up , αρκετά ικανοποιητικό για Share ...


256 θεωρητικά στην πράξη όμως πόσα?

----------


## al0000

Με τόσο άχτι που έχουμε οι περισσότεροι με τον ΟΤΕ, θα πρέπει να κάνει ΠΟΛΛΕΣ και μεγάλες καλές κινήσεις για να κερδίσει την εκτίμισή μας.

Είναι λογικό να γκρινιάζουμε, γιατί εκμεταλεύεται τη θέση του και τόσα χρόνια πληρώνουμε πολλά περισσότερα από κάθε άλλη χώρα.

Ή τέλος πάντων, το μίζερο κλίμα που έχουμε είναι δανεικό από τον ΟΤΕ  :Smile:

----------


## chatasos

> Παιδια όπως μου έλεγε και ένας φήλος οτετζης σε τέτοιες στηγμές μπενουν στα forum και γελάνε...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 


Ε ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΞΑ!!!!!!

----------


## Sam_GR

Παιδιά.Εγώ πχ που είμαι μέσω vivodi πώς μπορώ να δω σε ποιό κέντρο του Οτε συνδέομαι;Ξέρω ότι απο Vivodi συνδέομαι Πατήσια;Λογικά θα μας πιάνει και εμάς η αύξηση των ταχυτήτων.

----------


## manoulamou

Επειδη διαβασα σχεδον ολα τα μηνυματα και ακρη δεν βγαζω: 
Μενω *Μαρουσι*.  Εχω OTE γραμμη *384/128* και isp Οτενετ. 
Ρωταω και οποιος ξερει θετικα και σιγουρα μου λεει:
(1)Θα ειμαι σιγουρα στο πιλοτικο προγραμμα?
(2)Τι ταχυτητες θα εχω στη γραμμη μου
(3)O Isp θα μου δωσει αυτοματα την ιδια ταχυτητα?
(4)Αν οχι τι πρεπει να κανω απο μεριας μου
*(5)Πρεπει να χαρω  γιατι αυτο που γινεται ειναι καλο 
 ή να λυπηθω ...   και γιατι ???*
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων, 
μετα τιμης
ΝΙΚΗ η manoulasas

----------


## limf(x)

Ολα αυτα πολυ θετικα :One thumb up:  (εχω ισως ενα μικρο παράπονο απο το upload αλλα...ok)δεν έχω σκοπό να γκρινιάξω  :Razz:  ..
περιμένω εναγωνίως την απάντηση της vivo στις shared llu καθώς είμαι σίγουρος πως θα είναι ιδιαίτερα ηχηρή αφού έχει παραδοση στη ελκυστική τιμολογιακη πολιτική(βλεπε 1mbps απο 19,90κτλ.κτλ.)
αλήθεια γνωρίζει κανείς τπτ από το στρατόπεδο της vivodi? :Thinking:

----------


## mskalamari

> Επειδη διαβασα σχεδον ολα τα μηνυματα και ακρη δεν βγαζω: 
> Μενω *Μαρουσι*.  Εχω OTE γραμμη *384/128* και isp Οτενετ. 
> Ρωταω και οποιος ξερει θετικα και σιγουρα μου λεει:
> (1)Θα ειμαι σιγουρα στο πιλοτικο προγραμμα?
> (2)Τι ταχυτητες θα εχω στη γραμμη μου
> (3)O Isp θα μου δωσει αυτοματα την ιδια ταχυτητα?
> (4)Αν οχι τι πρεπει να κανω απο μεριας μου
> (5)Πρεπει να χαρω γιατι αυτο που γινεται ειναι καλο ή να λυπηθω και γιατι???
> Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων, μετα τιμης
> ΝΙΚΗ η manoulasas


(1)Λογικά θα είσαι απο 26 Ιουνίου και μετά
(2)768/192
(3)Οχι
(4)Περιμένεις να πέσουν οι τιμές και να δημιουργηθεί υπηρεσία 768/192 απο τους ISP, αφού αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει.
(5)Nα χαρείς γιατί αρχίζουμε σιγά σιγά να φτάνουμε πραγματικά ευρυζωνικές ταχύτητες και γιατί θα αναγκαστούν οι ISP να μπούν στο παιχνίδι αν θέλουν να επιβιώσουν. Η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ θα ακολουθήσει σίγουρα τον ΟΤΕ και αναγκαστικά και οι υπόλοιποι. Οι ενναλακτικοί πχ Vivodi θα ρίξουν αναγκαστικά τις τιμές Shared και FUll.

Aυτό που προβληματίζει είναι τα συμπεράσματα που θα βγάλει ο ΟΤΕ απο το πιλοτικό, αφού οι ποιο πολλοί θα έχουν μόνο γραμμή με αυξημένη ταχύτητα και έτσι το δίκτυο δεν θα "φορτωθεί" αφού δεν θα μπορούν να πιάσουν τις μέγιστες ταχύτητες. Εϊπαμε οτι δεν υπάρχει καν 768/192 απο τους ISP αυτή τι στιγμή.

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Σε ενα παληκαρι που ηρθα τωρα τι λετε να ειδα μολις συνδεθηκε το μοντεμ.
Υπ οψιν ειναι απο κουτι 384/128 της 4νετ

----------


## Tem

> Σε ενα παληκαρι που ηρθα τωρα τι λετε να ειδα μολις συνδεθηκε το μοντεμ.
> Υπ οψιν ειναι απο κουτι 384/128 της 4νετ


άρχισαν οι αναβαθμίσεις  :Razz:

----------


## axeman

> Σε ενα παληκαρι που ηρθα τωρα τι λετε να ειδα μολις συνδεθηκε το μοντεμ.
> Υπ οψιν ειναι απο κουτι 384/128 της 4νετ


Περιοχη ?

----------


## Sam_GR

Αντε μπράβο.Και στα δικά μας.Αν και στην φωτογραφία βλέπω ένα λάθος αν δεν κάνω λάθος.Λέει transmit στα 512 και receive στα 1024.Κάτι λάθος πρέπει να υπάρχει αφού μετα τις αναβαθμσεις δεν θα υπάρχει 512.

----------


## pancon

Άντε ωραία, το 1Μbit θα έρθει ακόμα πιο κοντά στο μέσο χρήστη.

----------


## mafiaboy

ποιες αναβαθμισεις ρε παιδια ηρεμηστε λιγο...
εδω εχουν να βαλουν πορτες στην θεσσαλονικη 2 μηνες και εσεις μου λετε οτι αθηνα σας αναβαθμιζουν σε μια μερα ?! 
εχω βαρεθει να περιμενω πορτα δεν μπορω αλλο....
θελω να σπασω τον οτε της τουμπας...

----------


## nikgr

Παιδιά εγώ δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος για το αν οι ISPs θα συγχρονιστούν με τις ταχύτητες κλειδώματος της γραμμής...
Εδώ υπάρχει ακόμα συνδρομές ISP 256K αν και ποτέ ο ΟΤΕ δεν προσέφερε ταχύτητα γραμμής κάτω του 384...

Αυτό που είναι σίγουρο είναι ότι θα πέσουν οι τιμές των πακέτων (γραμμή +ISP) μιας και θα πέσει η τιμή του κομματιού της γραμμής την οποία θα μετακυλήσουν σίγουρα στον καταναλωτή, αλλά και επειδή δε γίνεται η ταχύτητα γραμμής να είναι διαφορετική της συνδρομής ISP.

Ωστόσο διατηρώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου για το αν το κομμάτι του ISP θα κατέβει σκάλα σ' αυτούς που έχουν δική τους γραμμή.
Ειδικά σ' αυτούς που έσπευσαν να επωφεληθούν των καλοκαιρινών προσφορών με δέσμευση 1έτους... Τους βλέπω να συνεχίζουν να κατεβάζουν με 384 (ϊσως και 256Κ) παρόλο που θα έχουν γραμμή στα 768...

----------


## Lionheart

> Αντε μπράβο.Και στα δικά μας.Αν και στην φωτογραφία βλέπω ένα λάθος αν δεν κάνω λάθος.Λέει transmit στα 512 και receive στα 1024.Κάτι λάθος πρέπει να υπάρχει αφού μετα τις αναβαθμσεις δεν θα υπάρχει 512.


 To 512 είναι το upload της γραμμής και είτε έχουν κάνει λάθος είτε θα δώσουν γραμμή 1024/512 και isp 1024/256 !!! μακάρι βέβαια να γίνουν όλες έτσι 512  :Very Happy:

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Οχι σε αυτες που περιμενουν αναβαθμισεις πιλοτικες.

Δεν λεω μην του κανουν ρεσετ

----------


## tommygun

> Συγκεκριμένα, από τις 26 Ιουνίου, ο ΟΤΕ ξεκινάει τον διπλασιασμό των ονομαστικών ταχυτήτων σε επιλεγμένες υποδομές του (DSLAMs), που εξυπηρετούν τμήματα των εξής περιοχών: Δάφνη, Μαρούσι, Πατήσια, Πεδίο Άρεως, Ραφήνα, Τερψιθέα, Χολαργός.


Αναρωτιεμαι κατα ποσον η επιλογη των  περιοχων αυτων εχει σχεση με την ηδη δραστηριοποιηση των εναλλακτικων σε LLU 
(και βεβαια συνολικα η κινηση για αναβαθμιση με την εφαρμογη στην ελλαδα απο ΕΕΤΤ και ΕΕ της απελευθερωσης του LLU)

Παντως Μαρουσι που ειμαι κι εγω, εχω ηδη την επιλογη της vivodi και αναμενω αρχες Ιουλιου την HOL (οπου εχω και πακετο) με τα 4mbit, oποτε το να μου κανει την ιδια στιγμη ο ποτες την *ονομαστικη* ταχυτητα 768 δε μου λεει και πολλα.

Ανταγωνιστικος και παλι δεν θα ειναι, ενω απο την αλλη κραταω και μικρο καλαθι, μιας και ολο το χειμωνα μου εψησε το ψαρι στα χειλη δινοντας μου τη μιση ταχυτητα απο την ονομαστικη.
Εκει γυρω στο 22 ημουνα, δηλαδη αν τωρα απλως διπλασιαστουν και αυτα και παω στο 45 θα πρεπει να χαιρομαι? 
Ο αδελφος μου στον Αγ.Στεφανο ειχε το ιδιο πακετο και επιανε 40αρια ολο το χειμωνα.


Αν γινουν πραξη και εδω τα 4mbit της HOL στην χαμηλη τιμη που λενε , εχω φυγει με τη μια. *350ΚΒ/s* πιανουν ηδη οι πρωτοι... 

Ασε που και η διακοπη θα πεσει πανω στις δικες μου διακοπες  :Very Happy: 
Αλλα και να μην συνεπεφτε, εγω μια φορα το χρονο ανετα δεχομαι τη διακοπη-επανασυνδεση προκειμενου να εχω DSL σε καλη τιμη. (κατι 3μηνα βεβαια τα θεωρω μεγαλη ανοησια)
Οι αλλοι που σας χαλανε τα πακετα και οι ετησιες συνδεσεις, ας τα σκατε σε αοριστου, και να μαστε ολοι ευχαριστημενοι, τι σας πειραζει?  :Very Happy: 


Στις αλλες περιοχες που θα ξεκινησουν πιλοτικα τι ισχυει? 
δεν ξερω, υπαρχουν εκει εναλλακτικοι με LLU κι αν ναι τι θα κανετε οσοι εχετε την δυνατοτητα της επιλογης ?

----------


## ermis333

Καλή κίνηση αλλά και πάλι το πάγιο για μια 2 Mbit είναι αρκετά ακριβό αν πάρεις τη γραμμή λιανικής απο ΟΤΕ

----------


## sdikr

> Καλή κίνηση αλλά και πάλι το πάγιο για μια 2 Mbit είναι αρκετά ακριβό αν πάρεις τη γραμμή λιανικής απο ΟΤΕ


Να δουμέ πρώτα πόσο θα χρεώνουν οι isp  για το internet  feed  (εκτός προσφορών)

----------


## wintech2003

Και να δουμε ποιος ISP θα πιττώσει πρώτος τα κυκλώματα του με το εξωτερικό  :Thinking:

----------


## nio25

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος αν η αναβάθμιση θα γίνει και στο dslam Δαγκλή στα Κ. Πατήσια;

----------


## RyDeR

Πολύ καλό αν και δεν το πίστευα. Ας κάνουν και την αναθεματισμένη αναβάθμιση οι Isp και είμαστε μια χαρά. Να πλήρωνεις 384 (20€/μήνα) και να έχεις 768, για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα και στις περιοχές που δεν καλύπτονται απο LLU ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## wizardsl

Καλά πάντως δεν είναι σίγουρο πως θα αναβαθμιστούν όλες οι συνδέσεις στις περιοχές που αναφέρονται. Μιλάνε για "τμήματα", οπότε ας κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι.

----------


## sdikr

> Καλά πάντως δεν είναι σίγουρο πως θα αναβαθμιστούν όλες οι συνδέσεις στις περιοχές που αναφέρονται. Μιλάνε για "τμήματα", οπότε ας κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι.


Σιγουρο  είναι,  το πότε θα γίνει δεν είναι (πιλοτικό)

----------


## RyDeR

Πάντως link με dslam στα 768 και Isp στα 512 είναι μια χαρά. Πληρώνεις 384 γραμμή + 512 isp και είναι full rate 512.

----------


## mgv

Aν τους πάρω τηλέφωνο λέτε να μάθω τα τμήματα?

Έχω το φοιτητιικό θα ισχύσει η αναβάθμιση?

----------


## manicx

> Πάλι το ίδιο πράγμα μου λές η προσφορά της Forthnet είναι μέχρι 30/6/2006. Aν εμενα η συνδρομή μου με την Altec πχ λήγει στις 31/7 δεν θα μπορέσω να εκμεταλευτώ τέτοια προσφορά, θα πρέπει να κόβω γραμμές κλπ!
> 
> Η τιμή της Vivodi είναι κοντά στην προγματικότητα 58.07€, καθώς αναφέρεται σε πάγιο ΟΤΕ+ συνδρομή ISP χωρίς αστεράκια (*) και υποσημειώσεις, *γιατί μιλάμε για άτομα που έχουν την γραμμή στο όνομα τους*.
> 
> Εσύ λοιπόν που γκρίνιαζες οτι η 2048/640 έχει 68€, μπορείς με 10 ευρώ παραπάνω να έχεις διπλάσιο download και υπερδιπλάσιο upload, για σκέψου το καλύτερα.


Διαβάζουμε όμως και την τελευταία πρόταση που έγραψα. Οι προσφορές αυτές ισχύουν για 11 μήνες μέσα στο χρόνο. Να μην αναφέρουμε και τις προσφορές του τύπου όλα με το κιλό και όποιος προλάβει. Η Forthnet για παράδειγμα, τους τελευταίους μήνες πάντα έχει χαμηλή τιμή και προσφορές 3+3. 

Αυτό που πρέπει να προβληματίσει την πανάκριβη LLU της Vivodi είναι ότι αν με 58.07 έχει αύριο 2mbps με AΡΥΣ τότε τι θα κάνει με τα 68 ευρώ η Vivodi στο LLU? Μήπως μετά θα πρέπει να την ρίξει την τιμή και να βελτιώσει τους χρόνους παράδοσης που αγγίζουν τις 45 εργάσιμες; Eκεί είναι που θα παρουν φωτιά τα μπατζάκια τους. 

Και όπως σου είπα, με 43-55 ευρώ θα έχεις 2mbit τώρα που βγάζεις το διπλάσιο download δεν ξέρω. 4mbps σου δίνει η vivodi στα 68€; Και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα νούμερα είναι για πιλοτικές συνδέσεις και όχι τα τελικά. Όταν ξεκαθαρίσουν τα τελικά νούμερα θα δούμε πόσα απίδια έχει ο σάκος. Και αφού ο ΟΤΕ ανεβάσει τις ταχύτητες, ο ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ ISP θα πάρει φωτιά με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει το έλα να δεις.

----------


## wizardsl

Μόλις με πήρε τηλέφωνο ένας τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ και μου είπε πως _αύριο_ θα διακοπεί η σύνδεσή μου για κάποιες ώρες. Τον ρώτησα αν αυτό έχει να κάνει με τις αναβαθμίσεις για το πιλοτικό και είπε ναι!!  :Worthy:  

Τον ρώτησα μήπως ξέρει αν θα ακολουθήσει κάποιος πάροχος (π.χ. Οτενέτ) αλλά μου είπε πως δεν ξέρει αν υπάρχει κάτι σίγουρο.

----------


## RyDeR

> Μόλις με πήρε τηλέφωνο ένας τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ και μου είπε πως _αύριο_ θα διακοπεί η σύνδεσή μου για κάποιες ώρες. Τον ρώτησα αν αυτό έχει να κάνει με τις αναβαθμίσεις για το πιλοτικό και είπε ναι!!  
> 
> Τον ρώτησα μήπως ξέρει αν θα ακολουθήσει κάποιος πάροχος (π.χ. Οτενέτ) αλλά μου είπε πως δεν ξέρει αν υπάρχει κάτι σίγουρο.


Τέτοια ώρα?? Καλά αυτοί κοιμούνται μέρα - νύχτα, τι έγινε?

----------


## theodoros2004

Να κανω μια ερωτηση...θα γινει αναβαθμιση στο dslam στα πατησια μηπως αυτο θα επηρεασει και εμενα που ειμαι Γαλατσι???Δεν πιστευω να ειμαι τοσο τυχερος!!!

----------


## wizardsl

> Τέτοια ώρα?? Καλά αυτοί κοιμούνται μέρα - νύχτα, τι έγινε?


Πάντως και όταν είχα δηλώσει βλάβη στο νέτμοντ, 2 βδομάδες πριν, κατά τις έντεκα με πήραν να μου πουν πως θα έρθει τεχνικός το πρωί. Ξύπνησαν φαίνεται  :Laughing:

----------


## kiriakosk

> Τέτοια ώρα?? Καλά αυτοί κοιμούνται μέρα - νύχτα, τι έγινε?


Μιράκολο Μιράκολο....

----------


## thdrs

> Aν τους πάρω τηλέφωνο λέτε να μάθω τα τμήματα?
> 
> Έχω το φοιτητιικό θα ισχύσει η αναβάθμιση?


Αυτή η αναβάθμιση είναι ευκολότατη για τους ISPs, μιας και δεν επιβαρύνεται το δικό τους δίκτυο. Για τις κανονικές τους συνδέσεις όμως θα αντιμετωπίσουν πρόβλημα, επειδή θα απαιτηθούν σημαντικότατες αναβαθμίσεις χωρητικότητας.

----------


## lewton

> Διαβάζουμε όμως και την τελευταία πρόταση που έγραψα. Οι προσφορές αυτές ισχύουν για 11 μήνες μέσα στο χρόνο. Να μην αναφέρουμε και τις προσφορές του τύπου όλα με το κιλό και όποιος προλάβει. Η Forthnet για παράδειγμα, τους τελευταίους μήνες πάντα έχει χαμηλή τιμή και προσφορές 3+3. 
> 
> Αυτό που πρέπει να προβληματίσει την πανάκριβη LLU της Vivodi είναι ότι αν με 58.07 έχει αύριο 2mbps με AΡΥΣ τότε τι θα κάνει με τα 68 ευρώ η Vivodi στο LLU? Μήπως μετά θα πρέπει να την ρίξει την τιμή και να βελτιώσει τους χρόνους παράδοσης που αγγίζουν τις 45 εργάσιμες; Eκεί είναι που θα παρουν φωτιά τα μπατζάκια τους. 
> 
> Και όπως σου είπα, με 43-55 ευρώ θα έχεις 2mbit τώρα που βγάζεις το διπλάσιο download δεν ξέρω. 4mbps σου δίνει η vivodi στα 68€; Και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα νούμερα είναι για πιλοτικές συνδέσεις και όχι τα τελικά. Όταν ξεκαθαρίσουν τα τελικά νούμερα θα δούμε πόσα απίδια έχει ο σάκος. Και αφού ο ΟΤΕ ανεβάσει τις ταχύτητες, ο ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ ISP θα πάρει φωτιά με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει το έλα να δεις.


Αφενός κατηγορείς τη vivodi για τις τιμές της (που ισχύουν από το Φλεβάρη) και αφετέρου λες και να περιμένουμε να ξεκαθαρίσουν τα τελικά νούμερα...
Αντιφατικό, δε νομίζεις;

----------


## contime

Pε παιδια να ρωτήσω κάτι που δεν εχω καταλάβει?
Εγω έχω 384 με 12μηνο συμβόλαιο με ΟΤΕΝΕΤ. Αν την αναβαθμίσω σε 512 τον Ιούλιο, οταν θα γίνει ο διπλασιασμός θα πάει 1024?

----------


## nikgr

contime χλωμό το κόβω αν και κανείς δε μπορεί να πει με βεβαιότητα...
Ως γνωστόν οι ISPήδες κοιτάνε να πιασουν νέα ψάρια και τους παλιούς πελάτες ξέρεις που τους έχουν γραμμένους...
Τί τρώγεσαι κι εσύ να την αναβαθμίσεις καλοκαιριάτικα? Λες και θα δεις καμια διαφορά...
Εδώ εγώ με 1mbit και παίρνω καθημερινά τα 3 απ' τα 1024...

----------


## DeMaitre

Αντιγράφω από άρθρο της δημοριογράφου *Τέτης Ηγουμενίδη* στη Ναυτεμπορική:

Σημαντική ώθηση στη διείσδυση του γρήγορου internet εκτιμάται ότι θα δώσει η απόφαση του ΟΤΕ να διπλασιάσει τις ταχύτητες πρόσβασης, χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση και για τους όλους χρήστες. Εκτιμάται ότι την κίνηση αυτή του Οργανισμού θα την ακολουθήσουν άμεσα και οι εναλλακτικοί φορείς που παρέχουν την υπηρεσία του ADSL με δική τους γραμμή.

*Ηδη η διοίκηση της Vivodi, η οποία έχει περί τις 8.000 γραμμές απελευθερωμένες* (σύνδεση στο ακραίο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ), στο περιθώριο της χθεσινής παρουσίασης της νέας της υπηρεσίας *δήλωσε πως θα προχωρήσει επίσης στο διπλασιασμό των ταχυτήτων σύνδεσης*.

----------


## euri

Από την ανακοίνωση προκύπτει ότι *οι γραμμές aDSL του ΟΤΕ* θα αποκτήσουν διπλάσιο bandwidth.  Επομένως όποιος έχει γραμμή την οποία την παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ, είτε απευθείας στο χρήστη, είτε μέσω τρίτου ISP, *θα αποκτήσει αυτόματα αναβαθμισμένη γραμμή*.  Τι θα πράξουν οι ISP από κει και πέρα είναι άλλο θέμα.

Ένα σενάριο θα ήταν το εξής:

Πακέτο από τη Xnet 512 kbps (άρα γραμμή ΟΤΕ 512 kbps αγορασμένη με χονδρική + συνδρομή της Xnet 512 kbps)
Με το διπλασιασμό του ΟΤΕ θα έχει ο χρήστης γραμμή 1024 kbps + συνδρομή της Xnet 512 kbps

----------


## contime

Με λίγα λόγια μπερδεway το πράγμα...
Αν υποθέσουμε οτι ακολουθουν την αναβάθμιση και οι isp, θα γινόταν η αναβαθμισμένη 512->1024 παροτι το αρχικό συμβόλαιο ειχε υπογραφεί για 384?
Τι ρωταω τώρα...

----------


## IVIetaCreatoR

> Μόλις με πήρε τηλέφωνο ένας τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ και μου είπε πως _αύριο_ θα διακοπεί η σύνδεσή μου για κάποιες ώρες. σίγουρο.


conn-x έχεις?

----------


## wizardsl

Forthnet 1024.

----------


## Geotzourmi

Τελικά επειδή το ρωτήσανε αλλά δεν απαντήθηκε καθαρά...Στο φοιτητικο θα ίσχυει η αναβάθμιση της γραμμής?'Η θα παίχτει καμιά λακαμιά με το ΕΔΕΤ?

----------


## ermis333

> Τελικά επειδή το ρωτήσανε αλλά δεν απαντήθηκε καθαρά...Στο φοιτητικο θα ίσχυει η αναβάθμιση της γραμμής?'Η θα παίχτει καμιά λακαμιά με το ΕΔΕΤ?


Ο ΟΤΕ θα αλλάξει τις ταχύτητες σε όλα τα κέντρα του DSLAM, όσοι έχετε φοιτιτικό συνδέεστε στα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ οπότε 100% θα αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή σας, για τη σύνδεση στο ιντερνετ όμως δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω κάτι.

----------


## DoS

Η φήμη που κυκλοφορούσε εδώ και καιρό τελικά φαίνεται να βγαίνει αληθινή. Καιρός ήταν, άντε να δούμε τώρα τι θα κάνουν οι εναλλακτικοί με το LLU.
http://financial.kathimerini.gr/?pag...ls&new_id=8846

----------


## CyberEddie

θελουμε μεγαλύτερο upload οοοοοεεεεεοοοο! το voip δεν παει μπρος με το χάλια δίκτυο του OTE.

----------


## Chris_Nik

Άντε να δούμε ποτέ θα λειτουργήσει και σε όλη την Ελλάδα.......

Πάντως είναι μια καλή κίνηση.... :One thumb up:

----------


## anon

Θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν. Δεν δίνουν γιατί μετά τι νόημα θα είχε να πουλάνε υπηρεσίες datacenter; (μιλάω για όλους τους παρόχους). Και επειδή δεν έχουν φραγή στο upload οι πάροχοι (όπως πολλοί έχουν διαπιστώσει αγοράζοντας ΑΡΥΣ1024/256 με συνδρομή μικρότερης ταχύτητας), φαίνεται ότι το όριο στο upload γίνεται μόνο απο τον ΟΤΕ. Εξ ού και αυτός θα γίνει ο κακός της υπόθεσης για να μην θιγούν τα καλά και συμφέροντα.... των παρόχων.... και φυσικά και της Οτενετ να μην ξεχνιόμαστε... 

Πάντως το voip πρέπει λογικά να παίζει καλά. Ακόμα και στις 384, στο upload δηλαδή την αποστολή φωνής, δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα.

----------


## RyDeR

Τι να κάνουμε? Στην χώρα του (π)ΟΤΕ είμαστε. Μην ψάχνετε τα πως και τα γιατί.....

----------


## chat1978

Ωραία όλα αυτά αλλά αν το κέντρο δεν ξεμπλοκάρει δεν νομίζω να αλλάξει κάτι!!
Ή κάνω λάθος.
Δλδ αν εγώ έχω να σοου δώσω 10 πορτοκάλια με όποιο καλάθι και΄να έρθεις 10 θα πάρεισ και πάλι!

----------


## JOTE

καλημερα, 

Μηπως εχουμε τα κεντρα που θα γινουν οι αναβαθμησεις?

----------


## blend

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...46&postcount=1

----------


## sonyp900

> καλημερα, 
> 
> Μηπως εχουμε τα κεντρα που θα γινουν οι αναβαθμησεις?


Δάφνη, Μαρούσι, Πατήσια, Πεδίο Άρεως, Ραφήνα, Τερψιθέα, Χολαργός

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Λες και μας κάνει χάρη ο κύριος Βουρλούμης μας τα λες. O OTE επενδύει στην ευρυζωνικότητα γιατί αυτή είναι μονόδρομος για την κερδοφορία του.
> 
> 
> 
> Οι ISP έχουν καταβαραθρώσει τις τιμές τους εδώ και ένα χρόνο που πουλάνε στα όρια του κόστους, με μηδαμινά περιθώρια. Δεν λέω ότι είναι "καλοί", και προφανώς δεν είναι καθόλου innovators (εδώ έχει δίκιο ο sdikr), αλλά σίγουρα ο ΟΤΕ φέρει την μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη για την παρούσα κατάσταση (να θυμίσω τις 384άρες ADSL που αποδίδουν χειρότερα από 64άρες ISDN στο voice-over-ip?)


αν ομως ειχατε παροχεα γραμμης οπως σε μερικες χωρες που εχουν απαγορευσει το voip να δω τι θα λεγατε.

συγνωμη για αυτο που θα πω αλλα νομιζω οτι τελικα παιδια ισχυει αυτο που λεω οσο και να μου γκρινιαζετε οτι οι ελληνες με τιποτα δεν ειμαστε ευχαριστημενοι τα θελουμε ολα δικα μας ε αυτο δεν γινεται να λετε παλι καλα που δεν κυνηγανε το voip , τα p2p και μετα να σας εβλεπα.

----------


## manicx

> Αφενός κατηγορείς τη vivodi για τις τιμές της (που ισχύουν από το Φλεβάρη) και αφετέρου λες και να περιμένουμε να ξεκαθαρίσουν τα τελικά νούμερα...
> Αντιφατικό, δε νομίζεις;


Άλλο νούμερα για values και άλλο τιμές. Αν δεις το παράδειγμα που αναφέρω, θα δεις ότι η Vivodi για να ανταγωνισθεί τα 2mbps του ΟΤΕ βάση της υπάρχουσας τιμής της στο 1mbps, θα πρέπει να χαμηλώσει τη τιμή σε μεγάλο βαθμό και να μειώσει τους χρόνους παράδοσης σε λιγότερο από 20 ημερολογιακές. Για να στο πω και αλλιώς, μόνοι τους την πατάνε με την χαμηλή τιμή του 1mbps που έχουν. Περαστικά τους.

----------


## Anime21R

Μετά από επικοινωνία με τη Forthnet, η εν λόγω εταιρία θα αυξήσει το bandwidth στις συγκεκριμένες περιοχές (για όσο διαρκέσει η δοκιμή του ΟΤΕ) χωρίς αύξηση κόστους! Το τί θα γίνει από Σεπτέμβρη εξαρτάται από το τί θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ (μου είπαν)...

----------


## kostas_pav

> Μετά από επικοινωνία με τη Forthnet, η εν λόγω εταιρία θα αυξήσει το bandwidth στις συγκεκριμένες περιοχές (για όσο διαρκέσει η δοκιμή του ΟΤΕ) χωρίς αύξηση κόστους! Το τί θα γίνει από Σεπτέμβρη εξαρτάται από το τί θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ (μου είπαν)...


Φαντάζομαι ότι θα πρέπει να το δηλώσουμε ότι είμαστε σε αυτές τις περιοχές και θέλουμε αναβάθμιση free, έτσι;

----------


## DiM

> Μετά από επικοινωνία με τη Forthnet, η εν λόγω εταιρία θα αυξήσει το bandwidth στις συγκεκριμένες περιοχές (για όσο διαρκέσει η δοκιμή του ΟΤΕ) χωρίς αύξηση κόστους! Το τί θα γίνει από Σεπτέμβρη εξαρτάται από το τί θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ (μου είπαν)...


Εδώ θα φανεί εάν οι isps θέλουν να βοηθήσουν διάδοση του dsl στην Ελλάδα κρατώντας τις ίδιες τιμές και στην αναβάθμιση το ΟΤΕ και όχι με τις προσφορες που κάνουν για να έχουν όφελος μετά από μερικούς μήνες. Καλά τα ρίχνανε για όλα στον ΟΤΕ τώρα που έκανε ένα βήμα στην σωστή κατεύθυνση να δούμε τι θα πράξουν και αυτοί.

----------


## gatoulas

Την forthnet & την OTEnet (αν δεν υπήρχε αυτή η εταιρία, θα λάτρευα τον όμιλο ΟΤΕ) τις παίρνει να ανεβάσουν ταχύτητες. Για τους άλλους δε ξέρω...

----------


## RyDeR

Έστειλα mail στην Altec. Τους πήρα και τηλέφωνο και θα μου απαντήσουν, οι τηλεφωνήτριες δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα γι' αυτό το mail προωθήθηκε σε ανώτερο. Θα δούμε παίδες....
Στην Tellas ρώτησε κανείς? Θα την συμφέρει να δίνει 2mbps με 40€/μήνα? Στείλτε ένα e-mail.

----------


## GoG

E αυτο δεν το περιμενα! Διαβαζα φημες για τον Σεπτεμβριο αλλα  ελεγα καλα κρασια απο τον καινουργιο χρονο και αν..Τωρα 3 μηνες πριν αφου θα δωσουν πιλοτικα ειμαστε σε πολυ καλο δρομο...Μπραβο!

----------


## ikonsgr

Πάντως η "τσιγκουνιά" που έχουν με το Upload δε λέγεται!!!  :Smile:   Mόνο στις (512/128) έχουμε πραγματικό διπλασιασμό (1024/256). Στις 384/128 το μισοκάνανε (192) και στις 1024->2048 αφήσνα το UPload ιδιο!!! Μάλλον θα φοβούντια ότι να δώσουν παραπάνω upload,οι μισοι κάτοχοι adsl εν ελλάδι θ'αρχήσουν να δουλευουν webservers, και ξαφνικά θα γεμίσουμε με 10δες χιλιάδες greek web hosters!!!  :Wink:

----------


## euri

> Μάλλον θα φοβούντια ότι να δώσουν παραπάνω upload,οι μισοι κάτοχοι adsl εν ελλάδι θ'αρχήσουν να δουλευουν webservers, και ξαφνικά θα γεμίσουμε με 10δες χιλιάδες greek web hosters!!!


Το πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχουν ήδη διάφορες "επιχειρήσεις" στην αγορά που προσφέρουν web & mail hosting πάνω από 512/128 και 1024/256  :Evil:

----------


## ikonsgr

> Το πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχουν ήδη διάφορες "επιχειρήσεις" στην αγορά που προσφέρουν web & mail hosting πάνω από 512/128 και 1024/256


 Mην γκρινίαζεις, από Σεπτέμβριο κι'εγω κι'εσυ και όλοι, θα μπορούμε να ανοίξουμε παρόμοιες επιχειρήσεις.... παροχής υπηρεσιών (δε θέλω γέλια) με έδρα και "γραφεία" το υπνοδωματιο μας!  :Smile:  Κοπανάς και ένα noip για να μην έχεις πρόβλημα με την αλλαγή της δυναμικής ip και... Ετοιμος! Από αρχές του χρόνου η Ελλάδα θα γίνει ένας webhostΙκός παράδεισος (πώς λένε φορολογικός παράδεισος για τα νησιά του ειρηνικού ας πούμε...) 10δες χιλιάδες νεοσύστατες επιχειρήσεις να διαλαλούν τη πραμάτια τους στους πάγκους των e-λαϊκών αγορών θα μπούμε στο βιβλιο guinness ως η χώρα με τους περισσοτερους webhosters παγκοσμίως και όταν τελικώς καταρευσει το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ και φτάσουν οι τιμές φιλοξενίας ιστοσελιδων στο 1euro/χρόνο μέσα σε μία νύχτα θα εξαφανιστούν τα πάντα.... Όνειρο αρπαχτής ήταν,λίγο κράτησε και πάει.... ELLADISTAN FOR EVER ΟΟΟΟΕΟΟΟΟ!!!!!

----------


## chatasos

> καλημερα,
> 
> Μηπως εχουμε τα κεντρα που θα γινουν οι αναβαθμησεις?





> Δάφνη, Μαρούσι, Πατήσια, Πεδίο Άρεως, Ραφήνα, Τερψιθέα, Χολαργός


Σε *συγκεκριμένα* dslams των παραπάνω κέντρων και όχι σε όλα.




> Φαντάζομαι ότι θα πρέπει να το δηλώσουμε ότι είμαστε σε αυτές τις περιοχές και θέλουμε αναβάθμιση free, έτσι;


Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα η ενεργοποίηση να γίνει αυτόματα από τους providers χωρίς να εμπλακεί/ενημερωθεί ο συνδρομητής.

----------


## panthro

> Μετά από επικοινωνία με τη Forthnet, η εν λόγω εταιρία θα αυξήσει το bandwidth στις συγκεκριμένες περιοχές (για όσο διαρκέσει η δοκιμή του ΟΤΕ) χωρίς αύξηση κόστους! Το τί θα γίνει από Σεπτέμβρη εξαρτάται από το τί θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ (μου είπαν)...


To τελευταίο δεν το κατάλαβα. Σύμφωνα με το ανακοινωθέν ο ΟΤΕ λέει ότι θα προχωρήσει σε διπλασιασμό των ταχυτήτων χωρίς αύξηση του κόσοτυς...οπότε αυτό που σου είπαν (Το τί θα γίνει από Σεπτέμβρη εξαρτάται από το τί θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ) ακούγεται λίγο κουλό.   :Thinking:  

Μάλλον δεν μας τα λένε καλά οι ISPs.
Μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης   :Sorry:

----------


## gtl

> αν ομως ειχατε παροχεα γραμμης οπως σε μερικες χωρες που εχουν απαγορευσει το voip να δω τι θα λεγατε.


Απλώς θα άλλαζα παροχέα. Σε καμμία ανεπτυγμένη χώρα δεν έχει κοπεί το voip στο backbone όπως στην Ελλάδα -- παντού είναι θέμα ISP και απειροελάχιστοι έχουν αποτολμήσει τέτοιες γελοιότητες. Για παράδειγμα στην Αμερική, ένας παροχέας που διέκοψε την πρόσβαση voip τιμωρήθηκε με πολύ μεγάλο πρόστιμο από την εκεί ΕΕΤΤ, και αναγκάστηκε να ανακαλέσει την πολιτική του.

Αν εννοείς τώρα να ήμασταν στην Αιθιοπία, που όντως έχει απαγορεύσει συνολικά το voip δια νόμου, όντως θα ήταν χειρότερα. Με αυτή την χώρα να συγκριθούμε?  :Razz:

----------


## Necro{Demon}

παιδια, πέρα απο τα πιλοτικά, φανταζομαι πως το σεπτεμβριο ακόμα και στις περιοχες πιλοτικών συνδέσεων θα γίνει κανονικά ΞΑΝΑ η αναβάθμιση έτσι? δε πιστεύω να είμαι τώρα με 384, να με πανε σε 768, και να έχω βάλει το σεπτέμβρη 512 και να μείνω με 786 γραμμή?

----------


## Stelios

> Σε *συγκεκριμένα* dslams των παραπάνω κέντρων και όχι σε όλα.


Ποιος γνωριζει να μας ενημερωσει για το ποια dslam θα ειναι στο πιλοτικο ? Το 134 ???

----------


## vagelis

παιδιά , 
μην βιάζεστε να πανηγυρήσετε , όσοι πέφτετε πάνω στα κέντρα που έχουν επιλεγεί .Αν διαβάστε προσεκτικά την ανακοίνωση λέει " σε τμήματα των κέτρων Δάφνης  κλπ" άρα δεν μπορεί να ξέρει κανείς αν ο αριθμός  του είναι μέσα στο πιλοτικό .
Προσωπικά πάντως , έχοντας εμπειρία πιλοτικών του ΟΤΕ δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα και να κόβετε η σύνδεση κάθε τρεις και λίγο , γιατί θα με έχει έχει κάνει ο ΟΤΕ περιματόζωο .
Κάτι τελευταίο , η ISP (οι μεγάλοι τουλάχιστον) δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν τι τιμές τους λόγω της αναβάθμισης , αυτό τουλάχιστον κατ΄λαβα από  κάτι τηλέφωνα που πήρα και τους ρώτησα σχετικά .Μάλλον ψάχνονται και αυτοί και περιμε΄νουν να κάτγσει η σκόνη , μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβρη

----------


## chrand

'' _Οι χρήστες υποδέχτηκαν με ενθουσιασμό την κίνηση αυτή του ΟΤΕ αν και πολλοί παραπονέθηκαν για τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες που ορίζει στο κανάλι «ανόδου» δεδομένων και οι οποίες κυμαίνονται από 196 έως 256 kbps. Πάντως η κίνηση αναμένεται να βάλει σε νέα πίεση τους ανταγωνιστές του, οι οποίοι θα πρέπει να προχωρήσουν σε άμεση μίσθωση νέων κυκλωμάτων τόσο προς το εξωτερικό, όσο και στο εσωτερικό της χώρας_  ''.

http://www.kerdos.gr/default.aspx?id=349548&nt=103

----------


## chatasos

> Ποιος γνωριζει να μας ενημερωσει για το ποια dslam θα ειναι στο πιλοτικο ? Το 134 ???


Ο ΟΤΕ και οι providers :Wink:

----------


## HelamansWarrior

αντε αντε να δουμε καμια ασπρη μερα... :RTFM:

----------


## chatasos

> '' _Οι χρήστες υποδέχτηκαν με ενθουσιασμό την κίνηση αυτή του ΟΤΕ αν και πολλοί παραπονέθηκαν για τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες που ορίζει στο κανάλι «ανόδου» δεδομένων και οι οποίες κυμαίνονται από 196 έως 256 kbps. Πάντως η κίνηση αναμένεται να βάλει σε νέα πίεση τους ανταγωνιστές του, οι οποίοι θα πρέπει να προχωρήσουν σε άμεση μίσθωση νέων κυκλωμάτων τόσο προς το εξωτερικό, όσο και στο εσωτερικό της χώρας_  ''.
> 
> http://www.kerdos.gr/default.aspx?id=349548&nt=103


Έτσι.....έτσι....η εξόντωση συνεχίζεται :Razz: 

ΥΓ: άραγε ποιος έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να κερδίσει από την μίσθωση των νέων κυκλωμάτων?

----------


## Stelios

> Ο ΟΤΕ και οι providers


Στο 134 ρωτησα και δεν ειχαν ενημερωση . Ετσι τουλαχιστον μου ειπε ο Κυριος που μιλησα στο τηλεφωνο .
Θα ρωτησω τον ISP μου ...

Για τον ΟΤΕ υπαρχει καποιο αλλο τηλεφωνο ? Σε ποιο γραφειο ξερουν ?

----------


## artlovergr

> '' _Οι χρήστες υποδέχτηκαν με ενθουσιασμό την κίνηση αυτή του ΟΤΕ αν και πολλοί παραπονέθηκαν για τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες που ορίζει στο κανάλι «ανόδου» δεδομένων και οι οποίες κυμαίνονται από 196 έως 256 kbps. Πάντως η κίνηση αναμένεται να βάλει σε νέα πίεση τους ανταγωνιστές του, οι οποίοι θα πρέπει να προχωρήσουν σε άμεση μίσθωση νέων κυκλωμάτων τόσο προς το εξωτερικό, όσο και στο εσωτερικό της χώρας_  ''.
> 
> http://www.kerdos.gr/default.aspx?id=349548&nt=103



Αυτοί σίγουρα διαβάζουν τα γραφόμενα εδω μέσα.... :Whistle:  
Αλλιώς πότε προλαβαν και καναν σφυγμομετρήσεις για τις αντιδράσεις των χρηστών

----------


## dream21

> Διαβάζουμε όμως και την τελευταία πρόταση που έγραψα. Οι προσφορές αυτές ισχύουν για 11 μήνες μέσα στο χρόνο. Να μην αναφέρουμε και τις προσφορές του τύπου όλα με το κιλό και όποιος προλάβει. Η Forthnet για παράδειγμα, τους τελευταίους μήνες πάντα έχει χαμηλή τιμή και προσφορές 3+3.
> 
> Αυτό που πρέπει να προβληματίσει την πανάκριβη LLU της Vivodi είναι ότι αν με 58.07 έχει αύριο 2mbps με AΡΥΣ τότε τι θα κάνει με τα 68 ευρώ η Vivodi στο LLU? Μήπως μετά θα πρέπει να την ρίξει την τιμή και να βελτιώσει τους χρόνους παράδοσης που αγγίζουν τις 45 εργάσιμες; Eκεί είναι που θα παρουν φωτιά τα μπατζάκια τους.
> 
> Και όπως σου είπα, με 43-55 ευρώ θα έχεις 2mbit τώρα που βγάζεις το διπλάσιο download δεν ξέρω. 4mbps σου δίνει η vivodi στα 68€; Και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα νούμερα είναι για πιλοτικές συνδέσεις και όχι τα τελικά. Όταν ξεκαθαρίσουν τα τελικά νούμερα θα δούμε πόσα απίδια έχει ο σάκος. Και αφού ο ΟΤΕ ανεβάσει τις ταχύτητες, ο ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ ISP θα πάρει φωτιά με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει το έλα να δεις.


οτι ειπα και εγω στο προηγουμενο reply που εκανα.δεν εχουν καταλαβει πολλοι απο εδω μεσα το τι εχει να γινει με τους providers.τι πιο ωραιο πραμα ειναι να εχεις γραμμη 2mbps απο οτε και ο isp να σε εχει σε 512kbps:P

----------


## Stelios

Απο τη forthnet μου ειπαν οτι 11 θα ειναι τα συνολικα DSLAM που θα τρεξει το πιλοτικο . 
Δυστυχως παρα περα δεν υπηρχε ενημερωση για το ποια θα ειναι αυτα τα 11 .
Μου ειπαν επισης οτι αν ειμαι μεσα στο πιλοτικο , θα μου κανουν αναβαθμιση δωρεαν .

Ποιος μπορει να μας γραψει τα 11 αυτα DSLAM ????  :Smile:

----------


## dream21

> παιδιά , 
> Προσωπικά πάντως , έχοντας εμπειρία πιλοτικών του ΟΤΕ δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα και να κόβετε η σύνδεση κάθε τρεις και λίγο , γιατί θα με έχει έχει κάνει ο ΟΤΕ περιματόζωο .
> Κάτι τελευταίο , η ISP (οι μεγάλοι τουλάχιστον) δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν τι τιμές τους λόγω της αναβάθμισης , αυτό τουλάχιστον κατ΄λαβα από κάτι τηλέφωνα που πήρα και τους ρώτησα σχετικά .Μάλλον ψάχνονται και αυτοί και περιμε΄νουν να κάτγσει η σκόνη , μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβρη


1ο Και εγω προσωπικα λεω οτι εαν δεν εισουν εσυ, η ο διπλανος σου πειραματοζωο τωρα δεν θα ειχες dsl η να στο πω καλητερα isdn μιας και θα εισουν στην εποχη του bbs ακομη.(χρονικα μιλαω)
2ο αφου εχεις την εμπειρια οπως λες οταν γινεσε πειραματοζωο δεν σου εγγυατε κανενας always on συνεχεια,γιαυτο και εισαι σε πιλοτικο για να γινονται δοκιμες προτου διατεθει η υπηρεσια προς τα εξω.
3ο εμενα δεν με χαλασε 1.5 χρονο τσαμπε με την 384/128 σαν πειραματοζωο.αυτο ελειπε να ζητησω και τα ρεστα απο τον οτε.

----------


## RyDeR

Η πιο σταθερή μας σχεση. Περιμένετε να δείτε πια Dslam θα ''πιλοτάρουν'' οι ΟΤΕτζήδες. Για Θεσσαλονίκη τίποτα? Τι να πείς....

----------


## Jim Slip

> αν ομως ειχατε παροχεα γραμμης οπως σε μερικες χωρες που εχουν απαγορευσει το voip να δω τι θα λεγατε.
> 
> συγνωμη για αυτο που θα πω αλλα νομιζω οτι τελικα παιδια ισχυει αυτο που λεω οσο και να μου γκρινιαζετε οτι οι ελληνες με τιποτα δεν ειμαστε ευχαριστημενοι τα θελουμε ολα δικα μας ε αυτο δεν γινεται να λετε παλι καλα που δεν κυνηγανε το voip , τα p2p και μετα να σας εβλεπα.


Σε ποιές χώρες έχει απαγορευτεί το voip;

Τι εννοείς δεν κυνηγάνε το voip; Αφού ουσιαστικά το έχουν θέσει εκτός λειτουργίας.




> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ζητάτε μεγαλύτερο upload πέραν του share ... Αλλωστε τα 256 kbits δίνουν 32 kbytes up , αρκετά ικανοποιητικό για Share ...


Ξέρεις, κάποιοι από μας ανεβάζουν ολόκληρα sites στο διαδίκτυο. Οπότε χρειάζεται και παραχρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα upload.

----------


## frap

> Απο τη forthnet μου ειπαν οτι 11 θα ειναι τα συνολικα DSLAM που θα τρεξει το πιλοτικο . 
> [...]
> Ποιος μπορει να μας γραψει τα 11 αυτα DSLAM ????


Αμάν βρε... σε 5 μέρες θα ξέρεις αν θα πάρεις μέρος... τι καούρα είναι αυτή;
Κι αν δεν είσαι μέσα, δλδ, τι έγινε; 

Πω-πω... από τα τόσα μηνύματα στο thread τα μισά είναι για το ποιά θα είναι τα dslam του πιλοτικού. Λες και θα είναι τα μόνα στα οποιά θα γίνει η αναβάθμισει κατόπιν.

-Κ.

----------


## great

τελικα το upload θα παραμεινει όντως 256 ή ειναι τυπογραφικο ???????

----------


## dream21

> Αυτοί σίγουρα διαβάζουν τα γραφόμενα εδω μέσα.... 
> Αλλιώς πότε προλαβαν και καναν σφυγμομετρήσεις για τις αντιδράσεις των χρηστών


εχει πολλους δημοσιογραφους που ειναι users στο φορουμ γιατι σε εβαλε σε σκεψεις?
δεν διαβασει μονο ο οτε απο εδω, αλλα ολοι οι ελλαδα.

----------


## Stelios

> Κι αν δεν είσαι μέσα, δλδ, τι έγινε; 
> -Κ.


Τιποτα δεν εγινε .  :Wink:

----------


## wintech2003

> ΥΓ: άραγε ποιος έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να κερδίσει από την μίσθωση των νέων κυκλωμάτων?


η OTEnet?  :Thinking:

----------


## artlovergr

> εχει πολλους δημοσιογραφους που ειναι users στο φορουμ γιατι σε εβαλε σε σκεψεις?
> δεν διαβασει μονο ο οτε απο εδω, αλλα ολοι οι ελλαδα.



Δεν με παραξένεψε καθόλου μια διαπίστωση έκανα τεκμηριωμένη όμως  :Wink:

----------


## HellV1L

> Να κανω μια ερωτηση...θα γινει αναβαθμιση στο dslam στα πατησια μηπως αυτο θα επηρεασει και εμενα που ειμαι Γαλατσι???Δεν πιστευω να ειμαι τοσο τυχερος!!!


οταν γινει μή πιλοτικο... θα εισαι...

----------


## ESP1982

> Έστειλα mail στην Altec. Τους πήρα και τηλέφωνο και θα μου απαντήσουν, οι τηλεφωνήτριες δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα γι' αυτό το mail προωθήθηκε σε ανώτερο. Θα δούμε παίδες....



αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι πως η altec έκανε αναβαθμίσεις κάπου στο Πάσχα και πήρε και εμένα η αναβάθμιση...δε νομίζω να κάνει σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα :Thinking: .


λέτε να έχουμε 2 αναβαθμήσεις σε 3 μήνες? :Blink:

----------


## lewton

Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα της Ναυτεμπορικής, στο περιθώριο της χτεσινής συνέντευξης τύπου που αφορούσε την υπηρεσία Triple Play, στελέχη της Vivodi ανακοίνωσαν ότι η εταιρία θα απαντήσει στον ΟΤΕ διπλασιάζοντας και αυτή τις ταχύτητές της.

----------


## nikoskat

γρηγορες οι αντιδρασεις, μεγαλος ανταγωνισμος κι αυτο ειναι καλο.

----------


## al0000

> γρηγορες οι αντιδρασεις, μεγαλος ανταγωνισμος κι αυτο ειναι καλο.


Ναι ναι, ακριβώς.

Φοβερή κίνηση, ξαφνικά όλα θα πάνε πολύ μπροστά με το ADSL στην Ελλάδα.

Θα είναι κομβική περίοδος.

----------


## kostthem

Μακάρι βρε παιδιά.. μακάρι!

----------


## No_MeRcY

Εγω ακομα διαθεσημοτητα aDSL δεν εχω  :Sad:  , εδω Αγια Τριαδα Θεσσαλονίκης , ελεος..
απο το 2004 περιμενω περιμενω .. τιποτα ακομα με pstn ειμαι..

----------


## al0000

> Εγω ακομα διαθεσημοτητα aDSL δεν εχω  , εδω Αγια Τριαδα Θεσσαλονίκης , ελεος..
> απο το 2004 περιμενω περιμενω .. τιποτα ακομα με pstn ειμαι..


Αυτά είναι τα κακά.

Υπάρχει περιοχή μέχρι 5 χιλιόμετρα από εσένα που να έχει adsl?

Αν ναι, στείσε ένα δικτυάκι wi-fi να παίρνεις internet από κάνεναν φίλο η γνωστό.

----------


## cyberp

> η OTEnet?


oteglobe, med nautilus...

----------


## apostol70

Πρακτικά οι providers θα ασχοληθούν σοβαρά με το θέμα όταν γίνει η επίσημη αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας και όχι το πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα.

Ας αρχίσουν τα πιλοτικά και όσοι αναβαθμιστούν να μας ενημερώσουν τι έγινε και στο κομμάτι του ISP

----------


## Sam_GR

> η OTEnet?


Απο γνωστό μου μέσα στην Otenet(που έχει άκρες στον ΟΤΕ) μου είπε οτι ο ΟΤΕ θα αφήσει ίδιες τις τιμές.Οπότε οι άλλοι ISP's δεν βλέπω να τις ανεβάζουν,γιατί μόνο να χάσουν θα έχουν.

----------


## nikoskat

> Πρακτικά οι providers θα ασχοληθούν σοβαρά με το θέμα όταν γίνει η επίσημη αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας και όχι το πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα.
> 
> Ας αρχίσουν τα πιλοτικά και όσοι αναβαθμιστούν να μας ενημερώσουν τι έγινε και στο κομμάτι του ISP


μενοντας απ'εξω ομως για καιρο χανουν νυν ή μελλοντες πελατες. καποιος που δεν ξερει και πολλα, ακουει οτι ο ΟΤΕ διπλασιαζει τις ταχυτητες δωρεαν και θα βαλει οτενετ σιγουρα. υπαρχουν πολλα τετοια ατομα καλως ή κακως.
τωρα ο ΟΤΕ εβαλε σε ενα τρυπακι ολους τους ISP και φανταζομαι οτι θα προχωρησουν σχεδον ολοι σε αναβαθμισεις. δε μπορουν αλλιως.

----------


## iron_gr

Μία ερώτηση: Στο εξωτερικό (Ε.Ε.), τι γίνεται σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις; 

Δηλαδή σε αναβάθμιση γραμμών του εκεί "οτε". 

Τι κάνουν οι ISP's;

----------


## nikgr

ρε παιδιά δεν καταλάβατε ότι ο ΟΤΕ μας πετάει την καραμέλα του δωρεάν 2πλασιασμού των ταχυτήτων για να μας τα πάρουν μετά μέσω της OTEnet και των υπόλοιπων providers απ' τις συνδρομές ISPs?
Ποιός σας υποσχεθηκε δωράν διπλασιασμό της ταχύτητας ISP?
Ουσιαστικά σε βάζουν στο τρυπάκι να διπλασιάσεις και την ταχύτητα του ISP και θα σου τα πάρουν απ' εκεί... Μ' αρέσει που πιστεύουν μερικοί ότι θα τους κάνουν δωρεάν την αναβάθμιση στις συνδρομές ISP...

Και επειδή θα μας διαβαζουν και κάποιοι πΟΤΕτζήδες: Κάντε τίποτα Edit: [ XXXXXX ]και για τη Θεσ/νικη που κατεβάζουμε με το 1/3 της ονομαστικής και μη μας πασαρετε νέες και μη εγγυημένες ονομαστικές...
Προσωπικά και 2mbit να μου την κάνουν τη γραμμή δε θα πληρώσω πάνω από 384 συνδρομή. ΤΕΛΟΣ η κοροιδία...

----------


## Spanos

Επειδή έχω παραγγείλει μια σύνδεση με γραμμή Tellas, στο Περιστέρι και έχει καθυστερήσει 20 μέρες, να την ακυρώσω λέτε; Διαθέτω ήδη μια γραμμή ΟΤΕ 1Mbit που όπως φαίνεται θα γίνει 2048, η οποία μου στοίχιζει 43€ το μήνα με Οτενετ. Tης Tellas βγαίνει 47€, τώρα με με αυτό μήπως με συμφέρει καλύτερα ο ΟΤΕ; Η Otenet λογικά θα συνεργαστεί με τον ΟΤΕ και θα ανεβάσει την σύνδεση.

----------


## manoulamou

Πολυ με προβληματισε η αναφορα στην πιθανη ασταθεια των συνδεσεων
οσων dslams θα υπαχθουν στο πιλοτικο προγραμμα.
Και καλα εγω προσωπικα δεν με νοιαζει τοσο,
αλλα καποιος επαγγελματιας που εχει σαν εργαλειο
της δουλειας του το Ιντερνετ, ή ειναι η δουλεια του το Ιντερνετ
δεν θα εχει σοβαρο προβλημα?

----------


## tsaros

αντε να δουμε καμια forthnet π.χ να τετραπλασιαζει τις ταχυτητες και να απανταει η vivodi με 6 πλασιασμο,και ο οτε με δεκαπλασιασμο :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## aposva

Είναι μεταβατική περίοδος με αρκετούς isp να δίνουν πιλοτικά llu, με τον ΟΤΕ να ανακοινώνει διπλασιασμό των ταχυτήτων πρόσβασης, τη vivodi triple play , οπότε καλύτερα είναι να περιμένουμε λιγάκι όλοι μας. Λιγη υπομονή μερικούς μήνες στις ταχύτητες που είμαστε.
Πάντως καλό είναι να μη δεσμευόμαστε(εάν είναι δυνατόν) με συμβόλαια μεγαλύτερα των 6 μηνών γιατί από ότι φαίνεται από Οκτώβριο-Νοέμβριο θα έχουμε νέα δεδομένα.

----------


## dream21

> Απο γνωστό μου μέσα στην Otenet(που έχει άκρες στον ΟΤΕ) μου είπε οτι ο ΟΤΕ θα αφήσει ίδιες τις τιμές.Οπότε οι άλλοι ISP's δεν βλέπω να τις ανεβάζουν,γιατί μόνο να χάσουν θα έχουν.


και εγω που ειμαι μεσα στα κολπα του οτε εχω να πω οτι μειωσεις στο πακετο του οτε conn-x θα γινουν.το τι θα γινει με την οτενετ δεν το γνωριζω μιας και ειναι θυγατρικη του οτε και δεν εχω καμια σχεση.σαν πακετο conn-x θα βγει πολυ καλη τιμη η 2mbps.σχεδον μεταξυ της τιμη 512mb -1024mbps που ειναι σημερα.δεν μπορω να πω κατι παραπανω.υπολογιζω οτι στο πρωτο 15νθημερο του νοεμβριου να ισχυσουν οι τιμες.

----------


## Z3RatuL

> Η παροχή ταχύτερης πρόσβασης ADSL αποτελεί έναν από τους βασικούς επιχειρησιακούς στόχους του ΟΤΕ και εντάσσεται στη στρατηγική του για τη διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας


Ναι αυτό είναι κι όχι ότι η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση τους τράβηξε το αυτάκι για τις τιμές που έχουν εν συγκρίσει με τις ταχύτητες που προσφέρουν... Αν ήταν στο χέρι του ΟΤΕ αυτό τότε με αυτές τις τιμές θα έιχαμε dialup για 14.400bpps για όσους θυμούνται τις παλιές εποχές με τις ΤΟΣΟ υψηλές ταχύτητες...  :Smile:

----------


## wizardsl

Πάντως εγώ πήρα στο 134, τους έδωσα τον αριθμό του τηλεφώνου μου (6521) και μου είπαν ότι θα γίνει αναβάθμιση από Δευτέρα. Μόνο για την Οτενέτ μου είπε πως μάλλον θα διπλασιάσει κι αυτή αλλά δεν ήταν σίγουρος. Αντε πάμε στα 2048. (έστω και στις 2 το βράδυ γιατί το μεσημέρι ούτε 1 δε θα έχουμε.. lol)

----------


## RyDeR

> αντε να δουμε καμια forthnet π.χ να τετραπλασιαζει τις ταχυτητες και να απανταει η vivodi με 6 πλασιασμο,και ο οτε με δεκαπλασιασμο


Σωστός :Laughing:

----------


## tsaros

ρε παιδια αυτο το 134 τι ειναι??δεν το εχω παρει ποτε

----------


## kostthem

Μιλώντας με την Forthnet μου είπαν πως σε όσους συνδρομητές της ¨πέσει¨το πιλοτικό, αυτόματα (και αφού έχει ενημερωθεί από τον ΟΤΕ) θα αναβαθμίσει την γραμμή χωρίς καμμία extra χρέωση.

----------


## wizardsl

chatasos πως το βλέπεις, θα διπλασιάσει και η forthnet ή θα μείνω με τα υπόλοιπα 1024 στο χέρι; lol




> Μιλώντας με την Forthnet μου είπαν πως σε όσους συνδρομητές της ¨πέσει¨το πιλοτικό, αυτόματα (και αφού έχει ενημερωθεί από τον ΟΤΕ) θα αναβαθμίσει την γραμμή χωρίς καμμία extra χρέωση.


Εγώ μόλις τους πήρα τηλ. και το παιδί δεν ήξερε και μου είπε μια στιγμή να σας συνδέσω με το αρμόδιο τμήμα, αλλά είχε κίνηση και έπεσα σε ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα που έλεγε να πάρω αργότερα..  :Razz:

----------


## JiKL

Και εγω 6511 με forthnet...Ελπιζω να ειναι το dslam μου μεσα στα "πιλοτικα"!Eλα να αρχιζουν τα ωραια  :Very Happy: 
Αλλιως στελνω κανα Pm στον chatasos και ολα καλα  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

> αντε να δουμε καμια forthnet π.χ να τετραπλασιαζει τις ταχυτητες και να απανταει η vivodi με 6 πλασιασμο,και ο οτε με δεκαπλασιασμο


it ' s  too good to be true :Whistle:  :Whistle:  καλα τα ονειρα, το δυσκολο ειναι οταν ξυπνας!
Τωρα που το σκεπτομαι, μηπως υπηρξε :Thinking:  καποια "συνομωσια" μεταξυ isps και ΟΤΕ
με ολες αυτες τις τρελλες προσφορες στο παρα ενα, ιδιως την πασιγνωστη της forthnet
να μας πιασουν στον υπνο και να τους τα ακουμπησουμε δεσμευομενοι μακροπροθεσμα?

----------


## Stelios

Η λιστα ειναι διαθεσιμη πλεον !!! 11 Dslam .

4 στη ραφηνα , 2 στο χολαργο ... και οι υπολοιπες περιοχες απο ενα .

----------


## JiKL

O Χολαργος ποσα εχει πλεον???2 η 3???

----------


## wizardsl

> Η λιστα ειναι διαθεσιμη πλεον !!! 11 Dslam .
> 
> 4 στη ραφηνα , 2 στο χολαργο ... και οι υπολοιπες περιοχες απο ενα .


Eχεις link?

----------


## Stelios

> Eχεις link?


Φυσικα ...

http://www.pctechnology.gr/vbull/vb/...5&postcount=53

----------


## gtl

> Τωρα που το σκεπτομαι, μηπως υπηρξε καποια "συνομωσια" μεταξυ isps και ΟΤΕ με ολες αυτες τις τρελλες προσφορες στο παρα ενα, ιδιως την πασιγνωστη της forthnet να μας πιασουν στον υπνο και να τους τα ακουμπησουμε δεσμευομενοι μακροπροθεσμα?


Δεδομένου ότι η προσφορά της forthnet τελικά ίσχυσε μόλις για... καμμιά δεκαριά (?) άτομα, λίγο δύσκολο μου φαίνεται. Οι προσφορές με μακροχρόνια δέσμευση γενικά, υπάρχουν άλλωστε εδώ και πολλούς μήνες.

----------


## JiKL

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ τον φιλο Στελιο...
Το μονο που μενει τωρα ειναι να δουμε σε ποιο απο τα δυο dslam του χολαργου ειμαστε...
Το εν λογω fax ειναι προς την Teledome

----------


## kostas_pav

:Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :No no:  

*ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ SIEMENS2 Τερψιθέας!!!!!*

----------


## euri

Καλό θα ήταν να χαλαρώναμε όλοι με το θέμα των αναβαθμίσεων.  Η ανακοίνωση από τον ΟΤΕ λέει ότι ο διπλασιασμός της ταχύτητας των γραμμών θα λάβει χώρα σε συγκεκριμένα DSLAM σε πιλοτικό στάδιο από τα τέλη Ιουνίου μέχρι το Σεπτέμβριο και μετά όλα τα DSLAM θα αναβαθμιστούν.  Επομένως όλοι θα πάρουμε, μην ανησυχείτε.  Για 2-3 μήνες δε χάλασε ο κόσμος αν η γραμμή μας δεν τερματίζει στα DSLAM της πιλοτικής φάσης.

----------


## manoulamou

Ωραιαααα!  Αν ειχα παει στοιχημα θα το κερδιζα :Razz:  
στο Μαρουσι ειναι μονο το dslam της MAll υνσης!!! :Razz:  
Οσα για τα περι συνομωσιας μην μασατε, για πλακα το ειπα! :Razz:

----------


## globalnoise

:Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## lewton

Ρε παιδιά έλεος.
Βγήκε μια ανακοίνωση από τον ΟΤΕ και μπαίνει ο καθένας και ρωτάει "εμένα η Α εταιρία τι θα με κάνει;", "εγώ έχω τη Β, θα με αναβαθμίσει;" κλπ
Λες και είμαστε μέσα στα γραφεία τους...
Κάποιοι άλλοι ήδη αποφάσισαν να κόψουν τον ISP τους γιατί κάλεσαν στην εξυπηρέτηση και τους είπε ο υάλληλος ότι δεν υπάρχει ακόμα ενημέρωση... Τι θέλετε, να πάρει την ευθύνη να σας πει τι θα κάνει η εταιρία;
Δώστε λίγο καιρό στους ISPs.
*Ήδη* η Vivodi και η Forthnet είπαν ότι θα διπλασιάσουν δωρεάν.
Όσον αφορά τα shared και full LLU της Vivodi, μαντεύω ότι εκτός από διπλασιασμό θα έχουμε και μια στρογγυλοποίηση προς τα κάτω, για να φύγουν τα δεκαδικά που προέκυψαν όταν ενσωματώθηκε ο ΦΠΑ..
Αλλά κάντε λίγη υπομονή. Καλοκαίρι έρχεται. 
Κάντε κανένα μπάνιο.

----------


## sdikr

> Ρε παιδιά έλεος.
> Βγήκε μια ανακοίνωση από τον ΟΤΕ και μπαίνει ο καθένας και ρωτάει "εμένα η Α εταιρία τι θα με κάνει;", "εγώ έχω τη Β, θα με αναβαθμίσει;" κλπ
> Λες και είμαστε μέσα στα γραφεία τους...
> Κάποιοι άλλοι ήδη αποφάσισαν να κόψουν τον ISP τους γιατί κάλεσαν στην εξυπηρέτηση και τους είπε ο υάλληλος ότι δεν υπάρχει ακόμα ενημέρωση... Τι θέλετε, να πάρει την ευθύνη να σας πει τι θα κάνει η εταιρία;
> Δώστε λίγο καιρό στους ISPs.
> *Ήδη* η Vivodi και η HOL είπαν ότι θα διπλασιάσουν δωρεάν.
> Όσον αφορά τα shared και full LLU της Vivodi, μαντεύω ότι εκτός από διπλασιασμό θα έχουμε και μια στρογγυλοποίηση προς τα κάτω, για να φύγουν τα δεκαδικά που προέκυψαν όταν ενσωματώθηκε ο ΦΠΑ..
> Αλλά κάντε λίγη υπομονή. Καλοκαίρι έρχεται. 
> Κάντε κανένα μπάνιο.


Oι μονοι που το είπαν ειναι forthnet  ,  otenet  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

Kαι η Vivodi.
Όσο για το HOL, ήταν τελείως λάθος. Ήθελα να γράψω Forthnet.
To διόρθωσα και πιο πάνω.

----------


## sdikr

> Kαι η Vivodi.
> Όσο για το HOL, ήταν τελείως λάθος. Ήθελα να γράψω Forthnet.
> To διόρθωσα και πιο πάνω.


Και που το είδες αυτό;

εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν διάβασα κάτι

----------


## lewton

> Και που το είδες αυτό;
> 
> εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν διάβασα κάτι


Το έγραψε η Ναυτεμπορική. Αλλά το άρθρο έφυγε από την κεντρική σελίδα.
Το είπαν χθες στη συνέντευξη τύπου για το τρiple-play.

----------


## sdikr

> Το έγραψε η Ναυτεμπορική. Αλλά το άρθρο έφυγε από την κεντρική σελίδα.
> Το είπαν χθες στη συνέντευξη τύπου για το τρiple-play.


ααα αυτο που θα μπεί στους 9 κομβούς;  και μετά στους 19;

αυτό δεν είναι πιλότικό   αυτό ειναι LAN :ROFL:

----------


## globalnoise

> αυτό δεν είναι πιλότικό   αυτό ειναι LAN


ROFL :ROFL:  :Respekt: 

Πέρα από την πλάκα όμως αξίζει συγχαρητίρια η Vivo.. δεν νομίζω να κάνει κάτι λιγότερο από αυτό που μπορεί...

----------


## lewton

> ααα αυτο που θα μπεί στους 9 κομβούς;  και μετά στους 19;
> 
> αυτό δεν είναι πιλότικό   αυτό ειναι LAN


Το πρόβλημα σου ποιό ακριβώς είναι με το πιλοτικό triple-play;
Άλλοι θέλουν 2,5 μήνες για πιλοτική αναβάθμιση στις τρομερές ταχύτητες των 798/192 Kbps, και άλλοι θέλουν 2 μήνες για να δοκιμάσουν μια υπηρεσία που πρωτολανσάρεται στην ελληνική αγορά.
Ζηλεύεις moder-άτορα;

----------


## sdikr

> Το πρόβλημα σου ποιό ακριβώς είναι με το πιλοτικό triple-play;
> Άλλοι θέλουν 2,5 μήνες για πιλοτική αναβάθμιση στις τρομερές ταχύτητες των 798/192 Kbps, και άλλοι θέλουν 2 μήνες για να δοκιμάσουν μια υπηρεσία που πρωτολανσάρεται στην ελληνική αγορά.
> Ζηλεύεις moder-άτορα;


Δεν το ηξέρα οτι η ελληνική αγορά  ειναι 19 κομβόι μονο   :ROFL: 

Αλλοι θέλου  2.5 μήνες  για να δώσουν σε όλη την ελλάδα  798  και άλλοι 4 χρόνια ακόμα  ...............................

ΥΓ  είναι admin  ατορα!!  :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

> Το πρόβλημα σου ποιό ακριβώς είναι με το πιλοτικό triple-play;
> Άλλοι θέλουν 2,5 μήνες για πιλοτική αναβάθμιση στις τρομερές ταχύτητες των 798/192 Kbps, και άλλοι θέλουν 2 μήνες για να δοκιμάσουν μια υπηρεσία που πρωτολανσάρεται στην ελληνική αγορά.
> Ζηλεύεις moder-άτορα;


Εφόσον οι υπηρεσίες triple play βασίζονται όπως λέει και η vivodi στο adsl2+....Θα σκάς εσύ 300Ε+ το μήνα γιαυτό?Διότι αν δείς τα 8 και 12 mbps έχουν απαγορευμένη τιμή.

Edit:Από τον 9/2004 μου λέει η vivodi ότι θα είχε κόμβο μέσα στο 6μηνο.

----------


## lewton

> Εφόσον οι υπηρεσίες triple play βασίζονται όπως λέει και η vivodi στο adsl2+....Θα σκάς εσύ 300Ε+ το μήνα γιαυτό?Διότι αν δείς τα 8 και 12 mbps έχουν απαγορευμένη τιμή.
> 
> Edit:Από τον 9/2004 μου λέει η vivodi ότι θα είχε κόμβο μέσα στο 6μηνο.


Εγώ όχι ακόμα.
Αν το πας έτσι, να δούμε ποιός θα το δώσει πρώτος σε προσιτή τιμή. Ο ΟΤΕ ή η Vivodi;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ όχι ακόμα.
> Αν το πας έτσι, να δούμε ποιός θα το δώσει πρώτος σε προσιτή τιμή. Ο ΟΤΕ ή η Vivodi;


Εγω δίνω  δωρεάν,  100mbit    ή 54mbit   :Wink: 

αλλά μονο στην οικοδομή μου  :Whistle:

----------


## lewton

Είσαι μια μικρή Vivodi κατά βάθος.

----------


## No-Name

> Εγώ όχι ακόμα.
> Αν το πας έτσι, να δούμε ποιός θα το δώσει πρώτος σε προσιτή τιμή. Ο ΟΤΕ ή η Vivodi;


Ποιός έδωσε 1ος στην Ελλάδα adsl(έστω και ακριβά στις αρχές)?και δεν μιλάω για Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά στις περισσότερες περιοχές.

Το βλέπεις ακόμα πώς η βιβόντι δεν θέλει να κατεβάσει τις τιμές τις δέσ 4mbps Hol vs 4mbps vivodi .Το ότι δίνει 12mbps δεν μου λέει κάτι ας δώσει και 100 σημασία έχει και η τιμή και η κάλυψη κάτι που εκεί στην εταιρεία αυτή έχουν παραβλέψει

----------


## sdikr

> Είσαι μια μικρή Vivodi κατά βάθος.


Και η sdikrnet   :ROFL:

----------


## nikos1984

Τελικα η Vivo εβγαλε καμια ανακοινωση  οσον αφορα για τον διπλασιασμο ταχυτητων στα LLU?
Παντως εστειλα ενα mail στο customers service να ρωτησω για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα. Γιατι 2 Mbps στην τιμη του ενος δεν ειναι ποτέ κακα. :One thumb up:

----------


## kadronarxis

Θα μπορούσε να παίξει και κανένα πιλοτικό στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Αλλά μια ζωή, όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε, the third and the biggest.

----------


## nikos1984

> Το έγραψε η Ναυτεμπορική. Αλλά το άρθρο έφυγε από την κεντρική σελίδα.
> Το είπαν χθες στη συνέντευξη τύπου για το τρiple-play.


Φιλε lewton βρικα την ανακοινωση της Ναυτεμπορικης ,να το Link http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...21/1205037.htm

----------


## Stelios

> 


Αν οντως εισαι στο siemens2 (420 δηλαδη)  οπως γραφεις στο προφιλ σου , τοτε δεν εχει σχεση με το 61 που καλυπτει το πιλοτικο .

----------


## lewton

> Φιλε lewton βρικα την ανακοινωση της Ναυτεμπορικης ,να το Link http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...21/1205037.htm


Eυχαριστώ.
Πήρα στη Vivodi να ρωτήσω και μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει ενημέρωση, αλλά αφού το είπαν χτες στη συνέντευξη τύπου προφανώς θα γίνει.

----------


## BoGe

> Eυχαριστώ.
> Πήρα στη Vivodi να ρωτήσω και μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει ενημέρωση, αλλά αφού το είπαν χτες στη συνέντευξη τύπου προφανώς θα γίνει.


Δηλαδή, τα 2ΜΒ που έχω με LLu από Vivodi θα γίνουν 4ΜΒ;

----------


## lewton

> Δηλαδή, τα 2ΜΒ που έχω με LLu από Vivodi θα γίνουν 4ΜΒ;


Τα δικά σου μπορεί και όχι!  :Razz:

----------


## BoGe

> Τα δικά σου μπορεί και όχι!


Κακίες  :Evil:

----------


## lewton

Πλάκα σου κάνω βρε.

----------


## WAntilles

> Θα μπορούσε να παίξει και κανένα πιλοτικό στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
> Αλλά μια ζωή, όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε, the third and the biggest.


Ε μην τα θέτε κι όλα δικά σας.

Ή Μετρό, ή πιλοτικό.

 :ROTFL:

----------


## Patentman

Ερωτηση, το  μοντεμ θα δειχνει οτι συγχρονιζει στα 384 (μαξ) ετσι ειναι; Ή θα δειχνει 768; 

Αρα απο κει που λεμε μας εκαναν τα 3 δυο τωρα θα ειναι μας τα καναν τσουρεκι  :Laughing:  
Σημασια εχει ενα, το contention ratio και οι λοιποι κοφτες, τι 384->768 και πρασινα αλογα.

----------


## No-Name

> Δηλαδή, τα 2ΜΒ που έχω με LLu από Vivodi θα γίνουν 4ΜΒ;


Nαι και τα 12mbps όπου τα δίνει και όποιος τα έχει θα γίνουν 24mbps....Μακάρι να κανεί και αυτή αναβάθμιση Χ2 αλλά μετά θα πρέπει να κανει αναβάθμιση γενικώς στο δίκτυο της, επίσης το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον ΟΤΕ.Μη σερνόμαστε όλοι μαζί μετά.

----------


## lewton

> Ε μην τα θέτε κι όλα δικά σας.
> 
> Ή Μετρό, ή πιλοτικό.


 :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## No-Name

> Ερωτηση, το μοντεμ θα δειχνει οτι συγχρονιζει στα 384 (μαξ) ετσι ειναι; Ή θα δειχνει 768; 
> 
> Αρα απο κει που λεμε μας εκαναν τα 3 δυο τωρα θα ειναι μας τα καναν τσουρεκι  
> Σημασια εχει ενα, το contention ratio και οι λοιποι κοφτες, τι 384->768 και πρασινα αλογα.


768 θα δείχνει και αντίστοιχα Χ2 σε όλους.

----------


## kadronarxis

wan,μη χτυπάς στο αδύνατο σημείο(βλέπε μετρό) :Razz:  
Ένα πιλοτικό, για την περιοχή της Ερμού π.χ θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει.
Για τη μυρωδιά που λένε.

----------


## lewton

> wan,μη χτυπάς στο αδύνατο σημείο(βλέπε μετρό) 
> Ένα πιλοτικό, για την περιοχή της Ερμού π.χ θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει.
> Για τη μυρωδιά που λένε.


Α, όχι στην Ερμού.
Εκεί παίζει η Vivodi.
Μην θέλετε να γίνετε η Αθήνα της Θεσσαλονίκης.  :Razz:

----------


## kadronarxis

Ποια vivodi ρε lewton?
έπιασε 2 κέντρα του οτέ στο κέντρο της πόλης και αυτό ήταν όλο.
Για ποια επέκταση δικτύου μιλάμε;

ΟΦΦΦΦΦΦΦ Τοπικ Τέλος.

----------


## lewton

> Ποια vivodi ρε lewton?
> έπιασε 2 κέντρα του οτέ στο κέντρο της πόλης και αυτό ήταν όλο.
> Για ποια επέκταση δικτύου μιλάμε;
> 
> ΟΦΦΦΦΦΦΦ Τοπικ Τέλος.


Ακριβώς.  :Wink: 
Αν είναι να δώσει Θεσ/νίκη πιλοτική αναβάθμιση ο ΟΤΕ, να μην τη δώσει Ερμού και Πλατεία Δημοκρατίας.
Διάβασε και μια φορά τι γράφω πριν μου κάνεις επίθεση.

----------


## kadronarxis

lewton,ποια επίθεση ρε μεγάλε;
Ανέφερα μια αλήθεια για τη vivodi.Επίθεση στο πρόσωπό σου το βλέπεις εσύ;
Μήπως έχεις μετοχές στην εταιρεία;
Αν έχεις, ενημέρωσέ τους ότι με τα κόλπα που άρχισε ο οτέ, τη βλέπω να έχει την τύχη της sparknet.

----------


## lewton

> lewton,ποια επίθεση ρε μεγάλε;
> Ανέφερα μια αλήθεια για τη vivodi.Επίθεση στο πρόσωπό σου το βλέπεις εσύ;
> Μήπως έχεις μετοχές στην εταιρεία;
> Αν έχεις, ενημέρωσέ τους ότι με τα κόλπα που άρχισε ο οτέ, τη βλέπω να έχει την τύχη της sparknet.


Εννοείς ότι θα κλείσει η Vivodi λόγω της 768/*192* και της 2048/*256*;  :ROFL:  

Κοίταξε, επίθεση δε μου έκανες, αλλά εκνευρίζομαι όταν δε διαβάζουν τι γράφω και μου απαντούν σε κάτι άλλο.

----------


## kadronarxis

Εντάξει.
Εύχομαι σε δυο χρόνια από τώρα να λες πάλι τα ίδια για τη vivodi.

----------


## lewton

> Εντάξει.
> Εύχομαι σε δυο χρόνια από τώρα να λες πάλι τα ίδια για τη vivodi.


Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, εύχομαι σε 2 χρόνια από τώρα η Vivodi να έχει αγοραστεί από τη France Telecom, να λέγεται Orange και να μας δίνει υπηρεσίες αντίστοιχες με αυτές που δίνει σε Γαλλία και UK.  :Wink:

----------


## BoGe

> Αν έχεις, ενημέρωσέ τους ότι με τα κόλπα που άρχισε ο οτέ, τη βλέπω να έχει την τύχη της sparknet.


Με μόλις *256UP* στα 2048DOWN που θα δίνει ο ΟΤΕ (το πως θα τα δίνει είναι άλλο θέμα), δύσκολο να κλείσει.

----------


## konsniper

Ρε παιδια γιατί Δάφνη και όχι Ν.Σμυρνη??Δίπλα είμαστε!!Αντε να δούμε ρε οτε τι θα κανεις.....Αντε να δούμε και σεις πάροχοι μόλις διπλασιαστεί η ταχύτητα,αν θα διπλασιάσετε και την τιμή!Εγω λεω να κάνουμε καμια πορεια για να μην ανεβουν και οι τιμες.Στην Ελλαδα αν δεν φωνάξεις δεν σακούει κανεις...οχι οτι σε ακουει στανταρ μετα..αλλα λεμε τωρα...

----------


## nikgr

παιδιά τί πιλοτικό να δώσει στη θεσ/νικη ο ΟΤΕ? Πάτε καλά?
Αφού το ξέρει το μπάχαλο που επικρατεί εδώ πέρα...
Να δώσει πιλοτικό στην Τούμπα που βλέπουμε και το 1mbit με το κυάλι κάθε έκλειψη ηλίου?...

ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!
Ας καταφέρει πρώτα να δώσει 1mbit και μετά βλέπουμε για παραπάνω...

----------


## No-Name

Για να κάνει μία τέτοια κίνηση ο ΟΤΕ έχει προβλέψει άπό πριν ότι όλα θα λειτουργούν ΟΚ(Θέλω να πιστεύω)οπότε λογικά (πάντα) μετά την αναβάθμιση δεν θα έχουμε τόσα προβλήματα στην ταχύτητα.Τους καημένους τους παρόχους λυπάμαι που θα κλάινει το bandwidth τους :Twisted Evil:

----------


## WAntilles

> Ρε παιδια γιατί Δάφνη και όχι Ν.Σμυρνη?


Θα σου πω γιατί.

Γιατί στη Νέα Σμύρνη ο ΟΤΕ είναι μονοπώλιο, ενώ τη Δάφνη την καλύπτει καί η Vivodi.

Εάν καλυπτόταν καί η Νέα Σμύρνη από Vivodi, τότε ο ΟΤΕ θα *έτρεχε ΚΑΙ* στη Νέα Σμύρνη.

----------


## Stelios

> Θα σου πω γιατί.
> 
> Γιατί στη Νέα Σμύρνη ο ΟΤΕ είναι μονοπώλιο, ενώ τη Δάφνη την καλύπτει καί η Vivodi.
> 
> Εάν καλυπτόταν καί η Νέα Σμύρνη από Vivodi, τότε ο ΟΤΕ θα *έτρεχε ΚΑΙ* στη Νέα Σμύρνη.


Και στο Αρεως , η vivodi δινει LLU 3 χρονια τωρα.
κατι τετοιο συμβαινει τελικα και παει να κοψει τη φορα της vivodi .

----------


## No-Name

Kαλά δεν είναι και απόλυτο ότι ο ΟΤΕ τρέχει πίσω από τους εναλλακτικούς αλλιώς θα έκανε το πιλοτικό και στους Αμπελοκήπους και όχι στη Ραφήνα.Στην αναβάθμιση φυσικά όμως χτυπάει καλά τους παρόχους.

----------


## globalnoise

> Αν οντως εισαι στο siemens2 (420 δηλαδη)  οπως γραφεις στο προφιλ σου , τοτε δεν εχει σχεση με το 61 που καλυπτει το πιλοτικο .


Σωστή η παρατήρησή σου!  :Embarassed:  Το 61 είναι Siemens1.. Αν ήμουν στο Siemens1 δεν θα κλείδωνα στα 576 αντί για 512? :Thinking:  Δεν κλειδώνω οπότε δεν είμαι στο 61...  :Sorry: 

Los Poulos  :Cool:

----------


## wizardsl

> Φυσικα ...
> 
> http://www.pctechnology.gr/vbull/vb/...5&postcount=53


Στο thread με τα DSLAM, βλέπω πως ο Χολαργός έχει μόνο Intracom.  (στην ανακοίνωση αναφέρουν Alcatel) ??

----------


## JiKL

Οχι φιλε...Δυστυχως εχει ΚΑΙ alcatel...ψαξε λιγο τα τελευταια ποστ του flyinggrec που ειχε βοηθησει πολυ τοτε...Θα δεις οτι ειναι καμια 10αρια dslam και μονο σε δυο απο αυτα θα μπει το πιλοτικο..
Σκουρα τα πραγματα και για σενα και για μενα..Πρεπει να ειμαστε πολυ τυχεροι!

----------


## wizardsl

> Οχι φιλε...Δυστυχως εχει ΚΑΙ alcatel...ψαξε λιγο τα τελευταια ποστ του flyinggrec που ειχε βοηθησει πολυ τοτε...Θα δεις οτι ειναι καμια 10αρια dslam και μονο σε δυο απο αυτα θα μπει το πιλοτικο..
> Σκουρα τα πραγματα και για σενα και για μενα..Πρεπει να ειμαστε πολυ τυχεροι!


Πάντως και τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ με πήρε να μου το πει χτες και στο 134 έδωσα τον αριθμό του τηλεφώνου μου σήμερα και μου είπαν πως είμαι μέσα.  :Thinking:

----------


## dream21

> Θα σου πω γιατί.
> 
> Γιατί στη Νέα Σμύρνη ο ΟΤΕ είναι μονοπώλιο, ενώ τη Δάφνη την καλύπτει καί η Vivodi.
> 
> Εάν καλυπτόταν καί η Νέα Σμύρνη από Vivodi, τότε ο ΟΤΕ θα *έτρεχε ΚΑΙ* στη Νέα Σμύρνη.


Σωστος  :Wink:

----------


## JoeBar

*Μου αρέσει που βλέπω πάλι τόσες γκρίνιες από μερικούς, γιατί τώρα που σιγά σιγά, αναβαθμίζονται οι ταχύτητες, με κάνετε και θυμάμαι οτί δεν πήγα πουθενά αλλού αλλά είμαι στην Ελλάδα...*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## a621

πως μπορεί κάποιος να μάθει σε πιο dslam ειναι? Έγω για παράδειγμα ξέρω ότι είμαι στης Τερψιθέας αλλά δεν ξέρω τον αριθμό. Καμιά ιδέα να μάθω αν θα είμαι από τους τυχερούς της πιλοτικής αναβάθμισης?????

----------


## Valandil

Τελικα τα πακετα (βλεπε Conn-X) θα αναβαθμιστουν?  :Thinking:

----------


## manicx

> Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, εύχομαι σε 2 χρόνια από τώρα η Vivodi να έχει αγοραστεί από τη France Telecom, να λέγεται Orange και να μας δίνει υπηρεσίες αντίστοιχες με αυτές που δίνει σε Γαλλία και UK.


Καλά, και τον ΟΤΕ αν τον πάρουν ιδιώτες, δεν βλέπω να μένουν πάνω απο 3 ISPs στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## aroutis

Μου αρέσει που κάποιου μιλάνε για τη vivodi και ειρωνεύονται. 

Δεν πειράζει. Εγώ μια χαρά θα ειμαι με τα 4MBits/*640*Κbits μου ;-)

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Και που μένω στο Χολαργό τι έγινε.
Όταν θα αρχίσει να εφαρμόζεται το πιλοτικό θα είμαι για μπάνια στο Πόρτο Ράφτη.  :One thumb up:  

Δεν θα γίνω πειραματόζωο.  :No no:   :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## apkor

> πως μπορεί κάποιος να μάθει σε πιο dslam ειναι? Έγω για παράδειγμα ξέρω ότι είμαι στης Τερψιθέας αλλά δεν ξέρω τον αριθμό. Καμιά ιδέα να μάθω αν θα είμαι από τους τυχερούς της πιλοτικής αναβάθμισης?????


η πιο εύκολη λύση είναι να πάρεις το 134 και να ρωτήσεις... εγώ το έκανα... μου απάντησαν...  :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

Σχόλια, υπαρξιακές ανησυχίες και προβλέψεις:

1. Σας χαλάει το 768/192 αλλά θεωρείτε καλό το 1024/256 ??? 4:1 δεν είναι ο λόγος και στα 2; Και που ακριβώς θα χρησιμοποιήσετε τα +64Kbps; Κι εσείς μέγιστοι FTP Uploaders είστε ε;   :Innocent:  

2. Να μειώσουν τις τιμές οι ISPs??? A, εννοείτε τις αορίστου, ε; Γιατί στα πακέτα ΤΙ να μειώσουν! Κοντεύουν οι τιμές των πακέτων να είναι κάτω από το κόστος των ΑΡΥΣ! 
Εδώ είναι το μεγάλο ερώτημα... Πως θα το παίξουν τιμολογιακά οι ISP; Όταν προχωρήσει αυτή η κίνηση θα προσπαθήσει ο καθένας τους να πάρει αυτός τους νέους συνδρομητές που θα μπουν στο παιχνίδι. Πως όμως; Πάλι με Πακετα Δέσμευσης; Και που θα φτάσει η διαφορά πακέτων-αορίστου; Αυτή τη στιγμή αγγίζει το 100%, που θα πάει; Στο 200-300%;   :Shocked:  
Και για πόσο καιρό θα κρατήσει αυτό το κρυφτούλι με τα πακέτα; Ήδη οι περισσότεροι έχουν δύο και τρία router από αντίστοιχα πακέτα! Όλοι γκρινιάζουν και βρίζουν όταν μπουν στη διαδικασία αλλαγής πακέτου. Είναι πια τόοοοσοι λίγοι αυτοί που μπαίνουν στη διαδικασία και βρίζουν τον Πάροχο από τον οποίο φεύγουν; Τελικά βελτιώνεται το customer loyatly με προσφορές προσέλκυσης νέων πελατών και απομύζησης των παλιών;

Πρόβλεψη: Απο το Σεπτέμβρη θα βελτιωθεί η Παιδεία στο θέμα της Πληροφορικής. Επίσης θα μειωθούν οι αγορές κινητών και spoilers οχημάτων.  Ο Έλληνας θα ενδιαφέρεται λιγότερο για τον φραπέ, τον ήλιο και τη θάλασσα.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## a621

> η πιο εύκολη λύση είναι να πάρεις το 134 και να ρωτήσεις... εγώ το έκανα... μου απάντησαν...


κανένας άλλος τρόπος, γιατί απο το 134 δεν είχαν ιδέα.... thx4
EDIT: ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΕΙΜΑ ΣΕ SIEMENS1 άρα δεν είμαι τυχερός :-(

----------


## RyDeR

H Altec μου απάντησε οτι όταν προβεί ο ΟΤΕ σε αναβάθμιση του κυκλώματος Α.ΡΥ.Σ θα προβεί και αυτή σε αναβάθμιση του Internet Feed  :One thumb up:  . Εμένα βέβαια δεν με πιάνει γιατί το πακέτο λήγει 15 Αυγούστου αλλά όσοι άλλοι έχουν....είναι καλυμμένοι :Wink: 
Edit.
Δείτε: 

```
Θα θέλαμε να σας ευχαριστήσουμε για την πρόσφατη επικοινωνία μαζί μας και για την προτίμηση
σας στην Altec Telecoms και τις υπηρεσίες της. Σε απάντηση του email που μας αποστείλατε θα θέλαμε να σας
ενημερώσουμε ότι μέχρι αυτή την στιγμή η μόνη επίσημη ενημέρωση από τον ΟΤΕ αφορά στην έναρξη πιλοτικής
λειτουργίας των νέων αναβαθμισμένων γραμμών σε συγκεκριμένα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα.  

Ανάλογα με τα αποτελέσματα και τις οριστικές υλοποιήσεις του ΟΤΕ, η Altec Telecoms θα προβεί στις αντίστοιχές
αναβαθμίσεις των υπηρεσιών της ή/και την δημιουργία νέων.
```

----------


## poromenos

> της ή/και την δημιουργία νέων.


 :Thumb down:  με λιγα λογια δεν θα κανει δωρεαν απο την μερια της αναβαθμιση αλλα θα δημιουργησει νεα ταχυτητα με (μαλλον)μεγαλυτερη τιμη :Thumb down:

----------


## kostthem

Τελικά και εγώ είμαι μέσα από ότι μου είπαν στο 134. Ξαναμιλώντας με την Forthnet μου είπαν πως θα γίνει και από την μεριά τους αυτόματα, αλλά να περιμένω - τουλάχιστον τις πρώτες μέρες - κάποια σκαμπανεβάσματα στις ταχύτητες της γραμμής.

----------


## manicx

> *Μου αρέσει που βλέπω πάλι τόσες γκρίνιες από μερικούς, γιατί τώρα που σιγά σιγά, αναβαθμίζονται οι ταχύτητες, με κάνετε και θυμάμαι οτί δεν πήγα πουθενά αλλού αλλά είμαι στην Ελλάδα...*


Στον Έλληνα, 20mbps να του δώσουν θα ζητάει 40mbps. Δεν θυμάσαι τι είχε γίνει το 1999 με το free dial up από Xtreme; Και αν ρωτήσεις γιατί τα θέλουν αυτά τα τρελλά νούμερα, θα σου απαντήσουν για να έχουν τα μουλάρια ανοιχτά όλη την ώρα και να κατεβάζουν παράνομα ταινίες, μουσική και software τσαμπέ κι εσύ ο μαμάκας που θέλεις να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου φάε την σκόνη μου. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι παρά την χαμηλή διείσδυση internet στην Ελλάδα, ο Ελληνας πάντα έχει τα τελευταία windows, έχει την μεγαλύτερη συλλογή ταινιών με Ρώσικους υπότιτλους στην αρχή και όλα τα παιχνίδια που κυκλοφορούν άσχετα αν δεν παίζει κανένα για πάνω από 1 ώρα.

Την ίδια στιγμή, ισχύει 'το δικό μου αυτοκινητάκι είναι καλύτερο από το δικό σου. Βγαίνουν οι Vivodiδες και σου λένε έχω 640kbps up. Καλώς και τα έχεις καλώς και τα χρυσοπληρώνεις. Η διαφορά είναι πόσο τα χρειάζεσαι, ποιες οι αναγκες του χρήστη. Ξεχνάνε βέβαια να μας πουν ότι το ένα κέντρο της Vivodi μετά το άλλο βγαίνουν off γιατί η vivodi ήταν απασχολημένη με τους κύβους και ξέχασε να ζητήσει από τον ΟΤΕ να περάσει καλώδιο από το αστικό κέντρο ΟΤΕ προς τα DSLAM της (έχει και ένα κόστος το συγκεκριμένο βλέπετε). Και μέσα σε όλα αυτά, ο πελάτης πρέπει να περιμένει 40 μέρες για να του πουν ότι η διαθεσιμότητα LLU έκανε κούκου.

Πολύ γουστάρω την Ελλάδα. Παρεπιμπτόντως, πρίν από λίγο μιλούσα με Γερμανό ο οποίος έχει 2048kbps/*192*kbps σύνδεση. Για όσους λένε ότι στο εξωτερικό είναι όλα super και μαμάω.

----------


## kostthem

Φίλε έχεις εν μέρει δίκιο. Όχι όμως εντελώς. δεν είναι δυνατόν να πληρώνει ο Ελληνας 50-60 ευρώ τον μήνα (μιλάω πάντα για συνδρομή αορίστου) και να μην μπορεί να κάνει μια βίντεο διάσκεψη 3 τουλάχιστον ατόμων της προκοπής! Για ρώτα τον Γερμανό πόσα δίνει και ποιός είναι ο μισθός του. 
Πρέπει να ζητάμε αυτό που αξίζουμε, δηλαδή το καλύτερο. Δουλεύουμε σαν τρελοί, παραπάνω από τον Ευρωπαϊκό μέσο όρο και κάποια πράγματα τα δικαιούμαστε.


Τώρα, σχετικά με το θέμα μας και πάλι. Μιλώντας πάλι με Forthnet και τονίζοντας πως *έχω μόνο το internet από αυτούς* και όχι και την γραμμή, μου απάντησαν πως δεν ξέρουν αν σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα αναβαθμίσουν την σύνδεσή μου χωρίς χρέωση.

----------


## manicx

> Φίλε έχεις εν μέρει δίκιο. Όχι όμως εντελώς. δεν είναι δυνατόν να πληρώνει ο Ελληνας 50-60 ευρώ τον μήνα (μιλάω πάντα για συνδρομή αορίστου) και να μην μπορεί να κάνει μια βίντεο διάσκεψη 3 τουλάχιστον ατόμων της προκοπής! Για ρώτα τον Γερμανό πόσα δίνει και ποιός είναι ο μισθός του. 
> Πρέπει να ζητάμε αυτό που αξίζουμε, δηλαδή το καλύτερο. Δουλεύουμε σαν τρελοί, παραπάνω από τον Ευρωπαϊκό μέσο όρο και κάποια πράγματα τα δικαιούμαστε.


Στη θεωρία δουλεύουμε παραπάνω. Στην πράξη άσε. Ο Γερμανός δίνει 30 λεπτά να πάρει ένα πορτοκάλι. Αν αρχίσουμε να λέμε πόσα δίνει αυτός και πόσα ο άλλος θα ξημερώσουμε. Εγώ ξέρω ότι ο Έλληνας γκρινιάζει και στο τέλος τα ξενυχτάδικα είναι γεμάτα καθε μέρα, έχουμε γεμίσει με τζιπάκια οι δρόμοι, και πάντα φοράμε το τελευταίο επώνυμο ρούχο. Απλά, η γκρίνια του νεοέλληνα είναι πραγματικά απίστευτη.

----------


## teokarts

> Εμενα δε με νοιαζει να αυξηθει η ταχυτητα μου..
> Θελω να πεσει η τιμη...


Πέστα μεγάλε!!!!!  :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :RTFM:   :RTFM:   :RTFM:

----------


## chat1978

Και εγώ θέλω να έχω το Qos που αντιστοιχεί στην ταχύτητα που έχω. Και μετά να μειωθεί!
Γιατί και να μειωθεί τι να το κάνω άμα δεν τραβάει!

Γιαυτό και το θέμα δεν λέει και πολλά για μένα καθώς καλά να αυξάνεις το upperlimit αλλά σημασία έχει τι κάνεις κατά Μ.Ο.
Αν και κάτι έχει συμβεί τελευταία και το Ακροπόλεως πάει καλύτερα.!

----------


## nikgr

OFF-Topic:
Εγώ έχω βαρεθεί εδώ πέρα να διαβάζω μερικούς "προχωρημένους και δήθεν" να κατηγορούν έμμεσα τους άλλους που θέλουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες ως ματάκηδες, τσοντόβιους, φανατικούς gamers και πειρατές...

Ενώ αυτοί είναι οι "υπεράνω", οι "fair-players", οι "αλτρουιστές" που έχουν μεν τη μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα broadband που υπάρχει (για να επιβεβαιώσουν τη ματαιοδοξία τους) αλλά κλείνουν τα router τους όταν δεν είναι στον υπολογιστή για να μην επιβαρύνουν το διεθνές traffic και γιατί το fast internet δεν είναι για p2p και games αλλά μόνο για τηλεδιάσκεψη, videoconferencing και τηλε-εργασία και επαγγελματικά email...

Δεν λέω ότι το Internet είναι μόνο για διασκέδαση, αλλά όλους τους παραπάνω που χλευάζουν αυτούς που επιζητουν μεγαλύτερο upload ή download για τη διασκέδασή τους τους θεωρώ μεγα υποκριτές .
Και το να κατακρίνεις τον άλλο για το πώς χρησιμοποιεί ένα αγαθό για προσωπική του χρήση είναι μεγας φασισμός.

ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες και το 100% της υπηρεσίας που ΧΡΥΣΟ-πληρώνουμε...

----------


## loopg

Με τη βιβοντι τι θα γινει ? αναμενεται καποια κινηση /απαντηση?

----------


## manicx

> OFF-Topic:
> Εγώ έχω βαρεθεί εδώ πέρα να διαβάζω μερικούς "προχωρημένους και δήθεν" να κατηγορούν έμμεσα τους άλλους που θέλουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες ως ματάκηδες, τσοντόβιους, φανατικούς gamers και πειρατές...
> 
> Ενώ αυτοί είναι οι "υπεράνω", οι "fair-players", οι "αλτρουιστές" που έχουν μεν τη μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα broadband που υπάρχει (για να επιβεβαιώσουν τη ματαιοδοξία τους) αλλά κλείνουν τα router τους όταν δεν είναι στον υπολογιστή για να μην επιβαρύνουν το διεθνές traffic και γιατί το fast internet δεν είναι για p2p και games αλλά μόνο για τηλεδιάσκεψη, videoconferencing και τηλε-εργασία και επαγγελματικά email...
> 
> Δεν λέω ότι το Internet είναι μόνο για διασκέδαση, αλλά όλους τους παραπάνω που χλευάζουν αυτούς που επιζητουν μεγαλύτερο upload ή download για τη διασκέδασή τους τους θεωρώ μεγα υποκριτές .
> Και το να κατακρίνεις τον άλλο για το πώς χρησιμοποιεί ένα αγαθό για προσωπική του χρήση είναι μεγας φασισμός.
> 
> ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες και το 100% της υπηρεσίας που ΧΡΥΣΟ-πληρώνουμε...


Μάλλον δεν έχεις την παραμικρή ιδέα τι σημαίνει φασισμός οπότε πετάς μια λέξη επειδή την άκουσες από κάποιον. Αυτό που αναφέρω δεν είναι μόνο πρόβλημα στη χώρα μας, αλλά παγκόσμιο. Στη Μ Βρετανία για παράδειγμα, πολλοί providers ήδη έχουν βάλει χέρι σε χρήστες οι οποίοι έχουν μεγάλη χρήση σε bandwidth. Επίσεις υπάρχουν οι capped συνδέσεις όπου κάθε μήνα έχεις ένα limit σε GBs. Επίσης, μιας και κοιτάς μόνο τον εαυτό σου, θα πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι στα ίδια DSLAM με αυτούς που εσύ αναφέρεις, υπάρχουν και αρκετοί ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες κι εταιρίες που όπως αναφέρεις αδυνατούν να πάρουν μισθωμένες γι'αυτό το πανάκριβο αγαθό όπως μας λες. Επομένως, όλοι αυτοί μπαίνουν στον κύκλο των χαμηλών ταχυτήτων. Η λύση ασφαλώς και είναι στη μέση και δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα αν μας πουν capped 15GB θα αρχίσουμε να κλαίμε σαν μπέμπηδες γιατί δεν θα μας φτάνουν. 100% της υπηρεσίας με ADSL ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να έχεις.

----------


## gtl

> Αυτό που αναφέρω δεν είναι μόνο πρόβλημα στη χώρα μας, αλλά παγκόσμιο. Στη Μ Βρετανία για παράδειγμα, πολλοί providers ήδη έχουν βάλει χέρι σε χρήστες οι οποίοι έχουν μεγάλη χρήση σε bandwidth. Επίσεις υπάρχουν οι capped συνδέσεις όπου κάθε μήνα έχεις ένα limit σε GBs. Επίσης, μιας και κοιτάς μόνο τον εαυτό σου, θα πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι στα ίδια DSLAM με αυτούς που εσύ αναφέρεις, υπάρχουν και αρκετοί ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες κι εταιρίες που όπως αναφέρεις αδυνατούν να πάρουν μισθωμένες γι'αυτό το πανάκριβο αγαθό όπως μας λες. Επομένως, όλοι αυτοί μπαίνουν στον κύκλο των χαμηλών ταχυτήτων. Η λύση ασφαλώς και είναι στη μέση και δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα αν μας πουν capped 15GB θα αρχίσουμε να κλαίμε σαν μπέμπηδες γιατί δεν θα μας φτάνουν. 100% της υπηρεσίας με ADSL ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να έχεις.


Οι μεγαλύτερες αγορές broadband στον κόσμο (όπου σε πληροφορώ, το P2P πηγαίνει "σύννεφο"), πχ Σουηδία, ΗΠΑ, Φινλανδία, Νορβηγία, Ν.Κορέα, Ιαπωνία, δεν έχουν ογκοχρέωση στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των συνδέσεων, και ούτε χρειάστηκε ποτέ. Η Μ.Βρεττανία, που καθυστέρησε χαρακτηριστικά στην εισαγωγή του ADSL, ούτε αντιπροσωπευτική είναι ούτε "παράδειγμα προς μίμηση". Και κανένας δεν μας κάνει "χάρες" ούτε ζημιώνεται πουλώντας μας τις υπηρεσίες αυτές. Οι uncapped flat-rate συνδέσεις είναι κερδοφόρες και γι'αυτό προσφέρονται στις περισσότερες χώρες του κόσμου. 

Επίσης, φαίνεται να αγνοείς ότι

α) Όσο περισσότεροι περιστασιακοί χρήστες internet αποκτούν ADSL στην Ελλάδα, τόσο θα μειώνεται η συμφόρηση στα δίκτυα (στον βαθμό που γίνονται οι αντίστοιχες επενδύσεις). Και αυτό γιατί οι περιστασιακοί χρήστες επιβαρύνουν το δίκτυο σε πολύ μικρότερο βαθμό από τους early-adopters, oι οποίοι, κατά κανόνα, ήταν χρήστες απαιτητικών εφαρμογών.

β) Το κόστος του bandwith, σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο, μειώνεται συνεχώς λόγω της ανάπτυξης των υποδομών.

γ) Υπηρεσίες όπως προσφορά video (το περίφημο triple play), pay-per-view και τηλεόραση μέσω internet, γύρω από τις οποίες σχεδιάζουν την στρατηγική τους οι εγχώριοι ISPs και τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρείες, προϋποθέτουν flat-rate χρεώσεις χωρίς ανώτατα όρια (caps).

Χαρακτηρισμούς όπως "μπέμπηδες" και άλλα χαριτωμένα που διανθίζουν τα λογύδριά σου θα σε παρακαλέσω να τους επιφυλάσσεις για τον εαυτό σου. Επειδή είστε ανενημέρωτοι και νομίζετε ότι η Αγγλία αποτελεί το διαδικτυακό κέντρο του κόσμου, δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να επιδεικνύετε την αμάθεια και τον αφελή μαζοχισμό σας αποζητώντας (!) ογκοχρεούμενες συνδέσεις και caps ή αναρωτούμενοι γιατί ο κύριος Βουρλούμης δεν τσατίζεται με την αχαριστία μας για να... πάρει πίσω το ADSL! Όλα τα ακούσαμε σ'αυτό το thread!

----------


## lewton

> Με τη βιβοντι τι θα γινει ? αναμενεται καποια κινηση /απαντηση?


Το είπαμε, ναι.

----------


## aMUSiC

Πήρα τηλέφωνο σήμερα στο 13800 να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει χρονοδιάγραμμα για κάλυψη Full LLU περιοχών στα Βόρεια Προάστεια. Ο Υπάλληλος, μου είπε ότι δεν τους παρέχεται αυτή η πληροφορία για λόγους ανταγωνισμού.

Αυτό όμως που μου είπε, είναι ότι το Σεπτέμβριο θα διπλασιαστεί το bandwidth για τους συνδρομητές της. Οι 384 θα γίνουν 768, οι 512, 1Mbit και οι 1Mbit στα 2, χωρίς καμία οικονομική επιβάρυνση.

Αν και δεν ρώτησα για λεπτομέρειες, και αν δεν το κοιτάξει και κάποιος άλλος με άκρες σε "καίριες θέσεις" δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι είναι 100% επιβεβαιωμένη πληροφορία, φαίνεται λογική κίνηση, αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι ο ΟΤΕ μέσα στον Ιούνιο βρίσκεται σε πιλοτική αναβάθμιση των γραμμών DSL για ορισμένες περιοχές, κάνοντας τις 384/128 -> 768/192, την 512/128 -> 1024/256, και την 1024/256 -> 2048/512, με στόχο να το μονιμοποιήσει (χωρίς οικονομική επιβάρυνση από ότι ακούγεται) μέσα στο Φθινόπωρο παντού.

Δεν γνωρίζω ποια θα είναι η τιμολογιακή πολιτική της Tellas για τις περιπτώσεις των συνδρομητών που εκμεταλλεύτηκαν την προσφορά που έγινε στις αρχές του χρόνου και αναβάθμισαν την συνδρομή τους στην αμέσως επόμενη μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα πληρώνοντας τα ίδια λεφτά.

Μήπως επιτέλους αρχίζει το ελληνικό Broadband να παίρνει λίγο μυρωδιά Ευρώπης; (λίγο όμως)

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

manicx εχεις τελειως λαθος φιλοσοφια. Επιζητουμε το flatrate και οχι ψιλοκομενες συνδεσεις. Το τι θελει ο καθενας και το ποσο να κατεβαζει ειναι δικαιωμα του και ο οτε οφειλει να το παρεχει

----------


## gtl

> Στη Μ Βρετανία για παράδειγμα, πολλοί providers ήδη έχουν βάλει χέρι σε χρήστες οι οποίοι έχουν μεγάλη χρήση σε bandwidth. Επίσεις υπάρχουν οι capped συνδέσεις όπου κάθε μήνα έχεις ένα limit σε GBs. (...) Η λύση ασφαλώς και είναι στη μέση και δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα αν μας πουν capped 15GB θα αρχίσουμε να κλαίμε σαν μπέμπηδες γιατί δεν θα μας φτάνουν. 100% της υπηρεσίας με ADSL ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να έχεις.


Και για να τελειώνουμε με αυτά, να σου γνωστοποιήσω ότι σύμφωνα με την τελευταία έρευνα για τις χώρες του ΟΟΣΑ, ακόμα και στην πρωτεύουσα του bandwith capping, Αγγλία, *το 28% των προσφερόμενων συνδέσεων δεν έχουν κανένα απολύτως όριο.* Ενώ, και στο υπόλοιπο 72%, συμπεριλαμβάνονται εταιρείες όπως η Ace Internet που έχει... ασφυκτικά caps του τύπου 3,5 GIGABYTES την ημέρα (=106 Gigabytes τον μήνα -- απέχει αρκετά από τα 15GBs που ανοήτως θεωρείς... μέση λύση!).

Από τις 26 χώρες της έρευνας, μόνο η γεωγραφικά απομονωμένη νήσος της Νέας Ζηλανδίας είχε bandwith caps σε όλες (σχεδόν) τις συνδέσεις. 

Στις υπόλοιπες χώρες, παντού υπήρχαν επιλογές για flat-rate συνδέσεις, ενώ σε πάρα πολλές έλειπαν εντελώς πακέτα broadband με caps (πχ οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, Σουηδία, Ελβετία, Ισπανία, Νορβηγία, Γαλλία..). Αλλά και στις χώρες όπου υπάρχουν τα πακέτα με cap, αγοράζονται συνήθως από περιστασιακούς χρήστες του internet (κάτω του 10% των χρηστών σε Ιταλία, Μεξικό, Ιρλανδία, Φινλανδία) και σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν υποκαθιστούν την επιλογή για flat-rate uncapped broadband, που συνιστά την επιλογή της πλειοψηφίας.

Αρκετά με το παραμύθι των caps του εξωτερικού. Το ότι ο Δυτικοευρωπαίος καταναλωτής μπορεί να αγοράσει με... εννιά και δέκα ευρώ capped συνδέσεις των 8Mbits, δεν αναιρεί καθόλου την ύπαρξη uncapped συνδέσεων σε υψηλότατες ταχύτητες και προσιτές τιμές.

Μήπως και οι υπεύθυνοι του ΟΟΣΑ (κατά το σκεπτικό ορισμένων αμαθών εδώ μέσα) είναι υπέρμαχοι της... πειρατείας και γι'αυτό κατακρίνουν την ξεπερασμένη πολιτική των caps?




> Most alarming from the report is the clearly out-of-step position of New Zealand in respect of data caps. Data caps are just not common practice across the OECD, and as outlined by an OECD official at the TUANZ Telecommunications Day on 24 May they create a real and serious constraint on the uses to which broadband internet connections can be put.


Report: Comparison of OECD Broadband Markets - A comparison of cost and performance data for business and residential broadband products in 26 OECD countries. http://www.internetnz.net.nz/media/r...336b4398ca5273

----------


## kadronarxis

gtl,δεν έχω καταλάβει τι προσπαθείς να μας πεις με το τελειωτικό χτύπημα.
Εντάξει ο οτε δεν έχει capped συνδέσεις, θα έπρεπε να βάλει;
Η υπηρεσία είναι σχετικά ακριβή, αν μπουν και capped συνδέσεις καήκαμε.
Νομίζω ο manicx, προσπαθεί να πει να μην κατεβάζουμε ότι βρίσκουμε μπροστά μας, γιατί (από όσα μας έχει δείξει το adsl) στερούμε bandwidth από άτομα που πραγματικά το χρειάζονται.
Εν μέρη θα συμφωνήσω με τον manicx.
δυστυχώς ο Έλληνας έχει την νοοτροπία ότι αφού πληρώνει μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει.
Είναι μέχρι να σκάσει η πρώτη βόμβα από τις εταιρείες που κυνηγούν τους χρήστες που κατεβάζουν παράνομα ταινίες,μουσική.Μετά θα στρώσει η δουλειά.

edit:δεν διαφωνώ να μην κατεβάζουμε 24/7.Απλά να κατεβάζουμε αυτά που χρειαζόμαστε.Μόνο τότε θα ηρεμήσουν κάπως τα ασφυκτικά πιεσμένα dslam.

----------


## aMUSiC

Εκ παραδρομής έγραψα παραπάνω για 2048/512 έχοντας στο μυαλό μου το FULL LLU της Tellas.. είναι όμως 2048/256  .. ο πεινασμένος βλέπετε... =P

----------


## gtl

> gtl,δεν έχω καταλάβει τι προσπαθείς να μας πεις με το τελειωτικό χτύπημα. Εντάξει ο οτε δεν έχει capped συνδέσεις, θα έπρεπε να βάλει; Η υπηρεσία είναι σχετικά ακριβή, αν μπουν και capped συνδέσεις καήκαμε.


Aυτό ακριβώς λέω. Μερικοί αμαθείς έχουν βαλθεί να μας πείσουν ότι το standard στις συνδέσεις του εξωτερικού είναι τα caps, και πως στην Ελλάδα θα έπρεπε να είμαστε και... ευγνώμονες που δεν έχουμε όρια στον όγκο των downloads και uploads. Όπως αποδεικνύουν τα στοιχεία που παρέθεσα, η ξεπερασμένη πολιτική των caps αποτελεί παγκοσμίως την εξαίρεση και όχι τον κανόνα, και δεν συνιστά λόγο να... πανηγυρίζουμε η έλλειψη τέτοιων περιορισμών στην Ελληνική αγορά.

----------


## nikgr

kadronarxis δεν κατάλαβα δηλαδή στο εξωτερικό είναι όλοι 10επίπεδα πάνω απ' τον Ελληνα σε συμπεριφορά και κουλτούρα και δουλεύουν αρμονικά οι broadband συνδέσεις?
Εκεί δεν κατεβάζουν από p2p? Δε βλέπουν video on demand?

Γιατί δηλαδή εδώ μόνο πάνε όλα στραβα?
Και τί θα λες στο γειτονα όταν θα μπει δειλά-δειλά το triple-play με προδιαγραφές Ουγκάντας? Μην βλέπεις εσύ pay-per-view τηλεόραση απ' το internet γιατί το διευθυντικό στέλεχος πρεπει να κάνει video-conferencing με τον συνεργάτη του?

Ο άλλος δε θα πληρώνει μεθαύριο 2mbit γραμμή για να κατεβάζει μόνο το email του. Δεν το καταλαβαίνετε αυτό?

Αντί να βλέπουμε τις αισχρές υποδομές μας κατηγορούμε τον τελικό χρήστη...

----------


## JohnJ

Μάλλον με βλέπω να πηγαίνω σε 1Mbit ώστε το φθινόπωρο να έχω 2Mbit...

----------


## kadronarxis

Εγώ δεν κατηγόρησα χρήστες.
Απλά μετά από 2,5 χρόνια με την adsl,δεν κατεβάζω ότι βρω μπροστά μου.
Το ίδιο θα ισχύει(πιστεύω)και σε χρήστες που ανήκουν σε πιο ώριμες αγορές από την Ελληνική.
Αυτά.

----------


## JoeBar

Εμείς ο "απλός κοσμάκης" δεν έχουμε καμία ευθύνη, απλά θέλουμε μόνο το καλύτερο χωρίς όμως να είμαστε διατεθιμένοι να κάνουμε απολύτως τπτ που να μας βγάλει από την βολή μας. Το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε, με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση είναι η αλήθεια, είναι να γκρινίαζουμε για τα πάντα και να βρίζουμε το "κράτος" που δεν μεριμνάει για εμάς...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sdikr

> kadronarxis δεν κατάλαβα δηλαδή στο εξωτερικό είναι όλοι 10επίπεδα πάνω απ' τον Ελληνα σε συμπεριφορά και κουλτούρα και δουλεύουν αρμονικά οι broadband συνδέσεις?
> Εκεί δεν κατεβάζουν από p2p? Δε βλέπουν video on demand?
> 
> Γιατί δηλαδή εδώ μόνο πάνε όλα στραβα?
> Και τί θα λες στο γειτονα όταν θα μπει δειλά-δειλά το triple-play με προδιαγραφές Ουγκάντας? Μην βλέπεις εσύ pay-per-view τηλεόραση απ' το internet γιατί το διευθυντικό στέλεχος πρεπει να κάνει video-conferencing με τον συνεργάτη του?
> 
> Ο άλλος δε θα πληρώνει μεθαύριο 2mbit γραμμή για να κατεβάζει μόνο το email του. Δεν το καταλαβαίνετε αυτό?
> 
> Αντί να βλέπουμε τις αισχρές υποδομές μας κατηγορούμε τον τελικό χρήστη...


Αυτό που δεν έχετε καταλάβει εσείς, και εμείς (και εγώ μεσα) 

Ειναι οτι στο εξωτερικό  ο   60 χρόνων  που πέρνει την adsl  8mbit    δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η ταχύτητα  αλλά το οτι έχει internet,  το οτι μπορεί  να μιλήσει  1-3  ώρες την ημέρα με τα εγγονιά του, μπορεί να διαβάσει την εφημεριδα του,  μπορεί να κατεβάσει το mail  του,  και για προγράμματα και για ταινιές  ξέρει  οτι υπάρχει πχ το pc world  ή το video club  της γειτονιάς.

Το adsl  είναι  μοιραζόμενη πρόσβαση,  εσύ και άλλοι 20  εδώ στην ελλάδα   μοιράζεστε  πχ 1024  kbit,    στο εξωτερικό πχ αγγλία το μοιράζονται  50.

Η διαφορά ποια είναι οτι στο εξωτερικό   49  απο τους 50  βλέπουν το email  τους,  εδώ  25  απο τους  20  θα  πάθουν κάτι αν δεν κατεβάζει η γραμμη  με το 100%  όλη μέρα!


Κανείς δεν σας πρόσφερε  εγγυημένο Bandwidth,    σου δίνουν best effort,  σου λέει οτι σε στιγμές που το δικτύο  δεν είναι γεμάτο θα πάρεις τα 1024,  αλλιώς  θα πάρεις ότι υπάρχει.

Αν δεν σας αρέσει  υπάρχει η λύση,  αλλά ξαναλέω  στην adsl  κανείς δεν σας έδωσε εγγύηση

Μιλάτε για video on demand,    ναι αυτό γιατι να μην δουλέψει,  πάω  στοιχήμα οτι δεν θα βλέπουν όλοι video  24 ώρες την ημέρα,  ούτε μιλάς 24 ώρες την ημέρα  μέσω voip

Ναι είναι ακριβό,  ωραία  να κάνουμε παράπονα  για την τιμή,  
Παράπονα  για το οτι  δεν μπορούμε όλοι  να έχουμε 24  ώρες την ημέρα  την  ονομαστική ταχύτητα    συγνώμη παιδιά  αλλά αυτό αγοράσαμε

Κάποιος  ανάφερε  την Σουηδία  πχ,   εκεί που έχουν συνδεσή 1gbit,  ξέχασε  να αναφέρει οτι το 1gbit  είναι μεσα στο εσωτερικό δικτύο της εταίριας  (κάτι που εκάνε παλιοτερα η intraconnect)

Caps  υπάρχουν σε όλη την ευρώπη,  ειδικά μαλιστά οταν μιλάμε για τον εκεί πρώην ΟΤΕ,  απλά τα αναφέρουν  σαν fair use,  (ενα ωραίο πρώι  πέρνεις  email απο τον παροχο  και σου λέει,   ξέρετε  κάνετε βαριά  χρήση του δικτυου μας,  παρακαλώ  μειώστε το  ή θα σας κόψουμε)

Στην Αγγλια  ο μονος που ξέρω που δεν έχει cap  είναι η AOL  (οχι τώρα πες μου ποιος  θα πάρει AOL, )
Η ΒΤ  δίνει fair use
η NTL  δίνει τρομερά προγράμματα  (τα φθηνα)  1mbit  1gbit  limit

Ισπανία,   για ριξέ μια ματιά στο λεγομενο ipfilter,    εκεί θα δείς οτι για την ισπανία  έχουν ειδική εκδοση  ωστε να μην επιτρέπει το International  traffic,  γιατί εκεί  υπάρχει cap  στον International

Νορβηγιά,   έχουν διαφορετικές χρεώσεις για πελάτη που ειναι σε μεγάλη πολη  και για πελάτη που ειναι σε χωρίο

Μετά έχουμε


τι μας λέει εδώ  το πόσο ειναι  το contention ratio    καθώς και το ποσο που πρέπει να πληρώσεις ανα μηνα

πχ αγγλια  το 20:1  για τα 1024  ειναι 80 περιπου  δολλάρια




Εδω  έχουμε το contention ratio  στην πράξη  
λέει οτι η αγγλία για το  50:1  στην πράξη δινει  28:1
Αυτό τι σημαίνει;

οτι αυτός που πληρώσε  43,30  δολλάρια  για ενα 50:1  απολαμβανει  ενα  28:1
1024:28  
Δηλαδη  στην πράξη  εχει  36.57  kbit  δικά του!!
εεε πως να το κάνουμε εδώ τουλάχιστον ακόμα έχουμε τα 400  ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις  οπώς του dslam της τουμπας!!

Ακόμα εδω 

Εχουμε και το κόστος  σε δολλάρια,

----------


## ArChEaN

Συμφωνώ απολύτως μαζί σου sdikr. Έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι. Τι να κάνουμε όμως που στην Ελλάδα είμαστε όλοι "γαϊδούρια" :Razz:  Και αυτό πιστευώ ότι συμβαίνει κυρίως λόγω της παλαιότερης πολιτικής του ΟΤΕ (λέγε με ΕΠΑΚ) που "δημιούργησε" χιλιάδες "στερημένους" Έλληνες χρήστες Internet. 
Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι αυτό το κακό με τα μουλάρια δεν θα κρατήσει για πολύ. Οι περισσότεροι αργά η γρήγορα θα νιώσουν τον κορεσμό της πληροφορίας και θα σταματήσουν να ασχολούνται (τι να το κάνω να κατεβάζω περισσότερα MP3 απ'ότι μπορώ να ακούσω σε ένα 24ώρο).

Βέβαια, οι υπερβάσεις στο downloading αυτό καθ'αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν δικαιολογεί τις εξαιρετικά υψηλές τιμές (45e/μήνα για 512 γραμμή+συνδρομή - δεν έχουμε όλοι προνομιακό πακέτο). Αν συνέβαινε κάτι τέτοιο τότε ο ΟΤΕ θα έπρεπε να ανεβάζει τις τιμές, αντί να τις μειώνει!

My 2 cents.

Υ.Γ. Κλείστε τα μουλάρια να παίξουμε και κανα παιχνίδι με ping της προκοπής  :Razz:

----------


## gtl

> Αυτό που δεν έχετε καταλάβει εσείς, και εμείς (και εγώ μεσα) 
> Ειναι οτι στο εξωτερικό  ο   60 χρόνων  που πέρνει την adsl  8mbit    δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η ταχύτητα  αλλά το οτι έχει internet,  το οτι μπορεί  να μιλήσει  1-3  ώρες την ημέρα με τα εγγονιά του, μπορεί να διαβάσει την εφημεριδα του,  μπορεί να κατεβάσει το mail  του,  και για προγράμματα και για ταινιές  ξέρει  οτι υπάρχει πχ το pc world  ή το video club  της γειτονιάς.


Όταν οι τιμές φτάνουν σε προσιτά επίπεδα, έτσι γίνεται. Εγώ το κατάλαβα πολύ καλά και γι'αυτό επεσήμανα ότι 
_"όσο περισσότεροι περιστασιακοί χρήστες internet αποκτούν ADSL στην Ελλάδα, τόσο θα μειώνεται η συμφόρηση στα δίκτυα (στον βαθμό που γίνονται οι αντίστοιχες επενδύσεις). Και αυτό γιατί οι περιστασιακοί χρήστες επιβαρύνουν το δίκτυο σε πολύ μικρότερο βαθμό από τους early-adopters, oι οποίοι, κατά κανόνα, ήταν χρήστες απαιτητικών εφαρμογών._
αναφερόμενος ακριβώς σε αυτό. Κακώς το αγνόησες.




> Το adsl  είναι  μοιραζόμενη πρόσβαση,  εσύ και άλλοι 20  εδώ στην ελλάδα   μοιράζεστε  πχ 1024  kbit,    στο εξωτερικό πχ αγγλία το μοιράζονται  50.


Μιλάς αυθαίρετα. Από πότε έχουμε τα contention ratio του ΟΤΕ και δεν το κατάλαβα? Πάντως τα FAQ του Οργανισμού μιλάνε για "παραδείγματα" κρατώντας την αναλογία ως... μυστικό, οπότε εσύ πώς την ξέρεις?




> Η διαφορά ποια είναι οτι στο εξωτερικό   49  απο τους 50  βλέπουν το email  τους,  εδώ  25  απο τους  20  θα  πάθουν κάτι αν δεν κατεβάζει η γραμμη  με το 100%  όλη μέρα!


Κι άλλες αυθαιρεσίες. Λύπαμαι, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε σοβαρή συζήτηση αν δημιουργείς στο μυαλό σου σενάρια ώστε να δικαιολογούν τον ΟΤΕ. Οι πρωτεύουσες του P2P της Σκανδιναβίας χρησιμοποιούν τα mule, torrent κ.α. λιγότερο από τους Έλληνες... και ο γάιδαρος πετάει. Γι'αυτό η Σουηδία έχει το πολιτικό κόμμα PiratPartiet (!!) και διοργάνωσε διαδηλώσεις για το παρ'ολίγον κλείσιμο του Piratebay, στις οποίες παρίσταντο εκπρόσωποι των περισσότερων πολιτικών κομμάτων? Επειδή χρησιμοποιούν το P2P λιγότερο από τους Έλληνες?




> Μιλάτε για video on demand,    ναι αυτό γιατι να μην δουλέψει,  πάω  στοιχήμα οτι δεν θα βλέπουν όλοι video  24 ώρες την ημέρα


Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκες. Οι εταιρείες που μιλάνε για triple play εννοούν αντικατάσταση πακέτων τύπου Nova κλπ με προσφορά video μέσω internet. Aν είχες την παραμικρή ιδέα των μεγεθών για τα οποία μιλάμε (hint: κάνουν τα P2P να μοιάζουν με μαρίδες) δεν θα το παραμέριζες ως... ασήμαντο. Φυσικά τέτοια συστήματα θα δουλεύουν πάρα πολλές ώρες την ημέρα.




> Caps  υπάρχουν σε όλη την ευρώπη,  ειδικά μαλιστά οταν μιλάμε για τον εκεί πρώην ΟΤΕ,  απλά τα αναφέρουν  σαν fair use,  (ενα ωραίο πρώι  πέρνεις  email απο τον παροχο  και σου λέει,   ξέρετε  κάνετε βαριά  χρήση του δικτυου μας,  παρακαλώ  μειώστε το  ή θα σας κόψουμε)


Εδώ ή δεν διάβασες την έρευνα που παρέθεσα, από την οποία ξεχώρισες απλώς μερικές εικονίτσες, ή συνειδητά λες ψέμματα. *Η έρευνα ξεκαθαρίζει ότι δεν συμπεριλαμβάνει συνδέσεις με "fair-use πολιτικές" στις flat-rate συνδέσεις.* 




> Στην Αγγλια  ο μονος που ξέρω που δεν έχει cap  είναι η AOL  (οχι τώρα πες μου ποιος  θα πάρει AOL)


Κι επειδή δεν ξέρεις εσύ άλλους, δεν υπάρχουν. Λυπάμαι, αλλά θα θεωρήσω αντικειμενικότερη την έρευνα (28%) παρά τα λεγόμενά και τις προσωπικές σου... εμπειρίες.




> Ακόμα εδω 
> Εχουμε και το κόστος σε δολλάρια


Ένα ακόμα παραπλανητικό επιχείρημα (για να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο). Το συγκριτικό κόστος που δείχνει ο πίνακας δεν είναι σε δολάρια, αλλά με βάση τον Big Mac index του Economist, που χρησιμεύει για συγκρίσεις κόστους μεταξύ διαφορετικών χωρών. Επαναλαμβάνω, το κόστος που αναφέρει ο πίνακας ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΔΟΛΛΑΡΙΑ, αλλά στην συγκριτική μονάδα _Big Mac Index dollars_ του Economist. To γράφει ακριβώς πριν το γράφημα. Δεν αφήνουμε λοιπόν στην άκρη τα ψεμματάκια και τις διαστρεβλώσεις?

Και κάτι τελευταίο. Οι υπερασπιστές του ΟΤΕ  :Wink:  , συνεννοηθείτε επιτέλους για την απολογητική σας γραμμή. Είτε στην Ελλάδα το ADSL "χρησιμοποιείται και από επιχειρήσεις λόγω ακρίβειας των μισθωμένων" (οπότε έχουμε _λιγότερους χρήστες P2P_ πάνω στο δίκτυο ADSL σε σχέση με τις άλλες χώρες), είτε περιορίζεται η χρήση του σε οικιακούς χρήστες, οπότε θα είμαστε σαν τις άλλες χώρες.

----------


## sdikr

@gtl




> Μιλάς αυθαίρετα. Από πότε έχουμε τα contention ratio του ΟΤΕ και δεν το κατάλαβα? Πάντως τα FAQ του Οργανισμού μιλάνε για "παραδείγματα" κρατώντας την αναλογία ως... μυστικό, οπότε εσύ πώς την ξέρεις?


Αν διάβαζες  σχετικά με την επιστολή για τις τιμές θα το ήξερες,  το να  μου λες οτι μιλάω αυθαιρετά  για κατι που δεν γνωρίζεις εσύ δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο   :Wink: 





> Κι άλλες αυθαιρεσίες. Λύπαμαι, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε σοβαρή συζήτηση αν δημιουργείς στο μυαλό σου σενάρια ώστε να δικαιολογούν τον ΟΤΕ. Οι πρωτεύουσες του P2P της Σκανδιναβίας χρησιμοποιούν τα mule, torrent κ.α. λιγότερο από τους Έλληνες... και ο γάιδαρος πετάει. Γι'αυτό η Σουηδία έχει το πολιτικό κόμμα PiratPartiet (!!) και διοργάνωσε διαδηλώσεις για το παρ'ολίγον κλείσιμο του Piratebay, στις οποίες παρίσταντο εκπρόσωποι των περισσότερων πολιτικών κομμάτων? Επειδή χρησιμοποιούν το P2P λιγότερο από τους Έλληνες?


Σου είπα  δες  λιγακι την πολιτική  για τις συνδέσεις στην σουηδια,  όχι πάλι αυθαιρετος ειμαι  :Wink: 






> Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκες. Οι εταιρείες που μιλάνε για triple play εννοούν αντικατάσταση πακέτων τύπου Nova κλπ με προσφορά video μέσω internet. Aν είχες την παραμικρή ιδέα των μεγεθών για τα οποία μιλάμε (hint: κάνουν τα P2P να μοιάζουν με μαρίδες) δεν θα το παραμέριζες ως... ασήμαντο. Φυσικά τέτοια συστήματα θα δουλεύουν πάρα πολλές ώρες την ημέρα.


Εσυ αλήθεια έχεις;






> Εδώ ή δεν διάβασες την έρευνα που παρέθεσα, από την οποία ξεχώρισες απλώς μερικές εικονίτσες, ή συνειδητά λες ψέμματα. Η έρευνα ξεκαθαρίζει ότι δεν συμπεριλαμβάνει συνδέσεις με "fair-use πολιτικές" στις flat-rate συνδέσεις.


Εγω το διάβασα, εσύ το διάβασες;





> Ένα ακόμα παραπλανητικό επιχείρημα (για να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο). Το συγκριτικό κόστος που δείχνει ο πίνακας δεν είναι σε δολάρια, αλλά με βάση τον Big Mac index του Economist, που χρησιμεύει για συγκρίσεις κόστους μεταξύ διαφορετικών χωρών. Επαναλαμβάνω, το κόστος που αναφέρει ο πίνακας ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΔΟΛΛΑΡΙΑ, αλλά στην συγκριτική μονάδα του Economist. Δεν αφήνουμε τις διαστρεβλώσεις λοιπόν στην άκρη?


ΕΛΕΟΣ  δηλαδη  λέει δολλάρια  !!

Πραγματικά το διάβασες καθόλου όλο το αθρό  πριν το πετάξεις εδώ  σαν  το μανα εξ ουρανού;

----------


## gtl

_"I know I am, but what are you?"_

Πραγματικά, περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο ακόμα κι από εσένα. Δεν πειράζει, υγεία να έχουμε.  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> _"I know I am, but what are you?"_
> 
> Πραγματικά, περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο ακόμα κι από εσένα. Δεν πειράζει, υγεία να έχουμε.


Αν θέλεις μπορείς να μου δώσεις τα σημεία  που αναφερέσε  με  εικόνες,  εγώ εκανα τον κοπο να τα ψάξω  και να τα ανεβάσω,

Εδώ είμαστε  ο καθένας μπορεί να το διαβάσει   :Wink: 

Το να με λές αυθαίρετο  δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο

----------


## nikgr

Διαβάζοντας τα λεγόμενα του sdikr για μια στιγμή πίστεψα ότι είμαι στον παράδεισο του Internet στην Ευρώπη!!
Μετά έτρεξα ένα speedtest έτσι... όλο καλή διάθεση!
Και ξύπνησα απότομα...

(*) Καλά που δεν έδωσαν και 2mbit πιλοτικό στη Θεσ/νικη. Θα γελούσε και το παρδαλό κατσίκι...

----------


## sdikr

> Διαβάζοντας τα λεγόμενα του sdikr για μια στιγμή πίστεψα ότι είμαι στον παράδεισο του Internet στην Ευρώπη!!
> Μετά έτρεξα ένα speedtest έτσι... όλο καλή διάθεση!
> Και ξύπνησα απότομα...


ποσα επιασε΄ς;

πάνω  απο  100kbit;

αν ναι είσαι καλύτερα απο την ευρώπη

----------


## No-Name

Στο παράδεισο δεν είμαστε αλλά ούτε και στη κόλαση.
Χαλαρώστε λίγο,κάθε βήμα για καλό είναι(αναβαθμίσεις και άλλα)  :Razz:

----------


## gtl

Την απάντηση στην περσινή διαμαρτυρία, όπου ο ΟΤΕ ισχυριζόταν ότι έχει το καλύτερο contention ratio χωρίς να αναφέρει ποιό είναι αυτό?  :Razz:  




> Αν θέλεις μπορείς να μου δώσεις τα σημεία  που αναφερέσε  με  εικόνες,  εγώ εκανα τον κοπο να τα ψάξω  και να τα ανεβάσω,
> Εδώ είμαστε  ο καθένας μπορεί να το διαβάσει


Ήταν μεγάλος κόπος να πατήσεις στο link του μηνύματός μου, έτσι? Σελίδα 20, κάτω..




> "the following patterns emerge when analysing information on data caps:
> Low cost plans with time limit followed by excess charge or speed restrictionsLow cost plans with low data usage, followed by excess charge or speed restrictionsMedium cost plans with high data usage, followed by excess charge or speed     restrictionsFair use policyNo capAs Figure 14 reveals, 13 countries had data caps apparent on less than one third of all
> broadband products and eighteen on less than half."


Όπως βλέπεις, η fair-use policy δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται στα uncapped προϊόντα, όπως αναγράφονται στην έρευνα.

Για τον Big Mac index (σελίδα 14)




> Price comparisons are always difficult to make across jurisdictions as there are considerable
> social and economic factors that affect price relativity. To avoid currency variations and in order to
> attempt to level-out the cost of living in the 26 countries sampled, the Economist’s Big Mac Index
> has been used to assess purchasing-power parity. This is a widely-used device that compares
> McDonald’s Big Mac prices around the world. Therefore, all costs shown are in US dollars and
> *adjusted according to the relative cost of a Big Mac.*


Τα 50€ της Ελλάδος, σε δολλάρια αντιστοιχισμένα στον Big Mac index, μπορεί να ισοδυναμούν και σε 100 δολλάρια. Δεν μιλάμε για απλή νομισματική μετατροπή της τιμής δολαρίου προς ευρώ, καθώς υπεισέρχεται και η ισοσταθμιση σε αγοραστική ισχύ για κάθε χώρα με βάση τον προαναφερθέντα δείκτη.




> Το να με λές αυθαίρετο  δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο.


Αλλά ανταποκρίνεται απόλυτα στην τάση σου να διαστρεβλώνεις γεγονότα ή να πλάθεις ευφάνταστα σενάρια*, προκειμένουν να στηρίξεις έωλα επιχειρήματα.

* _"οι Έλληνες μανιακοί του P2P, αντίθετα με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο"_

----------


## sdikr

> Ήταν μεγάλος κόπος να πατήσεις στο link του μηνύματός μου, έτσι?
> Σελίδα 20, κάτω
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Αλλά ανταποκρίνεται απόλυτα στην τάση σου να πλάθεις ευφάνταστα σενάρια ("οι Έλληνες μανιακοί του P2P, αντίθετα με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο"), προκειμένουν να στηρίξεις έωλα επιχειρήματα.


Εχεις απολυτο δικαιο,  κάτω ο ΟΤΕ!!

viva la revolution!!!

----------


## sdikr

> Όπως βλέπεις, η fair-use policy δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται στα uncapped προϊόντα, όπως αναγράφονται στην έρευνα.


ποιο πάνω μιλάς  για 28%  στην αγγλία



Εγω βλέπω πάνω απο 70%

----------


## gtl

> Εχεις απολυτο δικαιο,  κάτω ο ΟΤΕ!!
> viva la revolution!!!


*A straw man* *argument* is a rhetorical technique based on misrepresentation of an opponent's position. To "set up a straw man" or "set up a straw-man argument" is to create a position that is easy to refute, then attribute that position to the opponent. A straw-man argument can be a successful rhetorical  technique (that is, it may succeed in persuading people) but it is in fact misleading, since the argument actually presented by the opponent has not been refuted.




> ποιο πάνω μιλάς για 28% στην αγγλία
> Εγω βλέπω πάνω απο 70%


Δεν τα θυμάσαι καλά. Για ρίξε μια ματιά στο quote 


> να σου γνωστοποιήσω ότι σύμφωνα με την τελευταία έρευνα για τις χώρες του ΟΟΣΑ, ακόμα και στην πρωτεύουσα του bandwith capping, Αγγλία, *το 28% των προσφερόμενων συνδέσεων δεν έχουν κανένα απολύτως όριο.*


Mιλώ για uncapped, ενώ το γράφημα δείχνει τις capped. Τώρα παρερμηνεύεις και τα δικά μου λεγόμενα εκτός από τις έρευνες?  :Razz:  




> ποσα επιασες;
> πάνω  απο  100kbit;
> αν ναι είσαι καλύτερα απο την ευρώπη


sdikr, μου επιτρέπεις να βάλω αυτή την ρήση στην υπογραφή μου? ΠΛΗΖ!!  :Laughing:

----------


## kostas80

Παιδιά εκεί που λέει Τερψιθέα, εννοεί Γλυφάδας 'η Πειραιά?  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> ποσα επιασες;
>  πάνω  απο  100kbit;
>  αν ναι είσαι καλύτερα απο την ευρώπη


 :ROFL: 
Σιγά μην είναι καλύτερα και από τη Vivodi.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Patentman

Ευρωπεη ειμαστε και μεις  :Laughing:  

Πραγματικα οταν απο εποχη Xtreme πληρωνα ΕΠΑΚ για χρονια και δεν κατεβαζα τιποτα, με λογαριασμους τρελους, ερχεται τωρα το aDSL να μου προσφερει επι εναμιση μηνα ταχυτητα κατω των 5KB/s? Να μην ανοιγουν σελιδες καν? Εφταιγε και ο παροχεας αλλά οχι οτι και οι γραμμες ηταν ΟΚ.
Ενταξει δεν ειναι σταθερη και εγγυημενη η ταχυτητα αλλά τι φταιω και γω που μπηκαν χιλιαδες τον Δεκεμβρη μεσα και πατωσα?

Ποιο 20:1 που ηταν με πατεις σε πατωσε. Για 200:1 καλα ηταν  :Razz: 
Και υστερα σου λεει προοδος.

Τωρα καλα ειναι, εκοψα και τα Ρ2Ρ και δεν με νοιαζει, αρκει να εχω καλα ping.

----------


## sdikr

> Σιγά μην είναι καλύτερα και από τη Vivodi.


Την ποιά;

Μπα δεν την κοιταω αυτή  προς Gnet  βλέπω,  ποιο πολλους κόμβους έχουν   :ROFL: 




> *A straw man* *argument* is a rhetorical technique based on misrepresentation of an opponent's position. To "set up a straw man" or "set up a straw-man argument" is to create a position that is easy to refute, then attribute that position to the opponent. A straw-man argument can be a successful rhetorical  technique (that is, it may succeed in persuading people) but it is in fact misleading, since the argument actually presented by the opponent has not been refuted.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν τα θυμάσαι καλά. Για ρίξε μια ματιά στο quote 
> Mιλώ για uncapped, ενώ το γράφημα δείχνει τις capped. Τώρα παρερμηνεύεις και τα δικά μου λεγόμενα εκτός από τις έρευνες?  
> 
> 
> 
> sdikr, μου επιτρέπεις να βάλω αυτή την ρήση στην υπογραφή μου? ΠΛΗΖ!!


28%  δεν έχει κανένα όριο,  72% έχει,    τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;

ΥΓ  όλες οι συνδέσεις μέσω Bt  είναι fair use,    (ξέρεις όταν του αρέσει του πάροχου σε πέρνει τηλέφωνο και σου λεει  περάσατε το όριο)

----------


## sdikr

> Ευρωπεη ειμαστε και μεις  
> 
> Πραγματικα οταν απο εποχη Xtreme πληρωνα ΕΠΑΚ για χρονια και δεν κατεβαζα τιποτα, με λογαριασμους τρελους, ερχεται τωρα το aDSL να μου προσφερει επι εναμιση μηνα ταχυτητα κατω των 5KB/s? Να μην ανοιγουν σελιδες καν? Εφταιγε και ο παροχεας αλλά οχι οτι και οι γραμμες ηταν ΟΚ.
> Ενταξει δεν ειναι σταθερη και εγγυημενη η ταχυτητα αλλά τι φταιω και γω που μπηκαν χιλιαδες τον Δεκεμβρη μεσα και πατωσα?
> 
> Ποιο 20:1 που ηταν με πατεις σε πατωσε. Για 200:1 καλα ηταν


384/20=19.2kbps

----------


## Patentman

Ναι το ξερω και =2KB/s αλλά οχι και ετσι!
Με 48Kbits (ονομαστικη, μετα εκανε παντα fall down) ειχα σταθερα 5KB/s.
Σελιδες ανοιγαν και επαιζα και παιχνιδια (τοτε).

----------


## leas

Τον Σεπτέμβρη στην ΔΕΘ τα σπουδαία νέα  :Worthy:

----------


## geoarv

> Παιδιά εκεί που λέει Τερψιθέα, εννοεί Γλυφάδας 'η Πειραιά?



Εννοεί Γλυφάδας (ευτυχώς για μένα)  :Smile:

----------


## manicx

> Χαρακτηρισμούς όπως "μπέμπηδες" και άλλα χαριτωμένα που διανθίζουν τα λογύδριά σου θα σε παρακαλέσω να τους επιφυλάσσεις για τον εαυτό σου. Επειδή είστε ανενημέρωτοι και νομίζετε ότι η Αγγλία αποτελεί το διαδικτυακό κέντρο του κόσμου, δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να επιδεικνύετε την αμάθεια και τον αφελή μαζοχισμό σας αποζητώντας (!) ογκοχρεούμενες συνδέσεις και caps ή αναρωτούμενοι γιατί ο κύριος Βουρλούμης δεν τσατίζεται με την αχαριστία μας για να... πάρει πίσω το ADSL! Όλα τα ακούσαμε σ'αυτό το thread!


Να και ο ενημερωμένος Ελληνάρας, ο super-μαμάω guru που όλα τα ξέρει στα forum είναι πάντα ενημερωμένος και αποδυκνύει ότι αξίζει το χαρακτηρισμό ΜΠΕΜΠΗΣ εις διπλούν. Αν διαβάσεις λοιπόν προσεκτικά, θα δεις ότι πουθενά δεν αναφερω μόνο capped συνδέσεις. Θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν όμως KAI capped συνδέσεις στα πλαίσια μιας μεγαλύτερης ποικιλίας προϊόντων σε μεγαλύτερο εύρος τιμών. 




> Αρκετά με το παραμύθι των caps του εξωτερικού. *Το ότι ο Δυτικοευρωπαίος καταναλωτής μπορεί να αγοράσει με... εννιά και δέκα ευρώ capped συνδέσεις των 8Mbits*, δεν αναιρεί καθόλου την ύπαρξη uncapped συνδέσεων σε υψηλότατες ταχύτητες και προσιτές τιμές.


Περαστικά σου. Ξαφνικά μόνος σου αναιρείς όσα λες σε προηγούμενη μύνημά σου και επιβεβαιώνεις αυτό που λέω και παραπάνω. Το πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ότι έχει ακριβό internet και μόνο, αλλά δεν υπάρχει και μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία προϊόντων που θα διαμορφώσει μια διαφορετική τιμολογιακή κλίμακα που θα ξεκινάει για παράδειγμα από τα 10 ευρώ.

----------


## lewton

> Τον Σεπτέμβρη στην ΔΕΘ τα σπουδαία νέα


Πιο σπουδαία από αυτά που ήδη έχουμε;

----------


## manoulamou

> Εννοεί Γλυφάδας (ευτυχώς για μένα)


Για το ευτυχως μην παίρνουν και ορκο, οσοι θα ειναι τελικα στο πιλοτικο!
Πεπειραμενοι περι τα δοκιμαστικα του ΟΤΕ ειπαν
οτι *ισως* υπαρξει μεγαλη ασταθεια, συνδεσεις/αποσυνδεσεις κλπ
Οποτε ας περιμενουμε να παθουμε :Thinking: , για να μαθουμε... :Evil:

----------


## asph0del

> Για το ευτυχως μην παίρνουν και ορκο, οσοι θα ειναι τελικα στο πιλοτικο!
> Πεπειραμενοι περι τα δοκιμαστικα του ΟΤΕ ειπαν
> οτι *ισως* υπαρξει μεγαλη ασταθεια, συνδεσεις/αποσυνδεσεις κλπ
> Οποτε ας περιμενουμε να παθουμε, για να μαθουμε...




Όχι τέτοια κύριοι!! Ας μην είμαστε τόσο καχύποπτοι, πίστη στον καλό μας ΟΤΕούλη  :Razz:   και στην ευγενική - γενναιόδωρη  κίνησή του!!!  :ROFL:   ...

----------


## artlovergr

> Τον Σεπτέμβρη στην ΔΕΘ τα σπουδαία νέα



Τι εννοείς ποιά σπουδαία νέα;;; Την αναβάθμιση την γνωρίζουμε ξέρεις κάτι άλλο και δεν το λές ;;
 :No no:   :No no:  ΜΙΛΑ ΛΕΓΕ η γνώση είναι για να την μοιραζόμαστε (βάζει την κουκούλα και αρπάζειι τον προβολέα θυμάται την προυπηρεσία στο τμήμα "ομολογιών" της ΓΑΔΑ) :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## wintech2003

> Μπα δεν την κοιταω αυτή  προς Gnet  βλέπω,  ποιο πολλους κόμβους έχουν


η GNet έχει τα Internet Stations, τον δικτυακό κορμο τον έχει η Global Networks η οποία μάλιστα έχει ανεξαρτητοποιηθεί πλεον  :Wink:

----------


## grnemo

Να δούμε αν θα κάνουν και οι ISP's κάτι ανάλογο.... αλλιώς δεν μας σώνει η έκπτωση της σύνδεσης μόνο.

----------


## Kiwi

Κατάφερα και το διάβασα όλο το 26σέλιδο νήμα (!).

Αψηφώντας κάποιες γνωστές γκρίνιες και flaming, το συγκεκριμένο νέο της αναβάθμισης πρέπει να είναι ίσως από τα σημαντικότερα των ελληνικών ευρυζωνικών νέων τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια.

Έχω να προτείνω το εξής, πριν ξαναμπώ σε μία μέρα και δώ σελίδα 50:

Το πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα θα είναι μέσα στο καλοκαίρι και λογικά από Σεπτέμβριο (άσχετα σε ποια περιοχή μένει ο καθένας), όλοι θα έχουμε διπλάσιες ταχύτητες και ακόμα και αν οι ISPs δεν αναβαθμίσουν αυτόματα ή δεν κάνουν προσφορές κλπ, πάλι η διαφορά θα είναι αισθητή αφού θα πιάνουμε την ονομαστική ταχύτητα τουλάχιστον.

Απολάυστε λοιπόν το καλοκαίρι, πηγαίντε για μπανάκια, ξεκούραση και επαναφόρτιση των μπαταριών και μόλις επιστρέψετε, το φαγητό θα είναι έτοιμο στο πιάτο.

----------


## viron

> Τι εννοείς ποιά σπουδαία νέα;;; Την αναβάθμιση την γνωρίζουμε ξέρεις κάτι άλλο και δεν το λές ;;
>   ΜΙΛΑ ΛΕΓΕ η γνώση είναι για να την μοιραζόμαστε (βάζει την κουκούλα και αρπάζειι τον προβολέα θυμάται την προυπηρεσία στο τμήμα "ομολογιών" της ΓΑΔΑ)



Μήπως κάτι που θα ξεκινάει από ADSL και καταλήγει σε +2 ?  :Whistle: 

Βύρων.

----------


## Ianos7

> Ε μην τα θέτε κι όλα δικά σας.
> 
> Ή Μετρό, ή πιλοτικό.


Μήπως εκεί αγοράσουνε πιλοτικά τον (μ)ΠΑΟΚ;

----------


## artlovergr

> Μήπως κάτι που θα ξεκινάει από ADSL και καταλήγει σε +2 ? 
> 
> Βύρων.


Αγαπητέ Βύρωνα
ΑDSL2+;;; :Worthy:   :Clap:   ΓΙΑΤΙ ΡΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΊΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΤΑΓΟΝOΜΕΤΡΟ;;;;
(ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΕΠΙΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΑ ΜΕΤΡΑ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΔΙΑ, ΞΥΡΑΦΑΚΙΑ)
 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## kostas_pav

> Μήπως κάτι που θα ξεκινάει από ADSL και καταλήγει σε +2 ? 
> 
> Βύρων.


Όχι και σε +2... Σε 2+ μπορεί! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Φυσικά εάν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο *μόνο* με υπέρογκες χρεώσεις... :RTFM:   :Thumb down:

----------


## vaggoulas

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί πιο πριν αλλά γιατί να δώσουν 768-1024-2048?
Η απόσταση 768-1024 είναι μικρή.Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα αν έδιναν 1 - 1.5 - 2 Mbit?

----------


## gtl

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί πιο πριν αλλά γιατί να δώσουν 768-1024-2048?
> Η απόσταση 768-1024 είναι μικρή.Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα αν έδιναν 1 - 1.5 - 2 Mbit?


Τις έβαλαν ακολουθώντας την διαβάθμιση των υπαρχόντων ταχυτήτων (384-512-1024).

----------


## JoeBar

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί πιο πριν αλλά γιατί να δώσουν 768-1024-2048?
> Η απόσταση 768-1024 είναι μικρή.Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα αν έδιναν 1 - 1.5 - 2 Mbit?


Γιατί η διαφορά 512-384 ίδια αναλογικά δεν είναι;  :Razz:

----------


## dimfarma

Καλό είναι να αυξήσουν το adsl αλλά να μιώσουν την συνδρομές των συνδέσεων να μπορεί ο κόσμος να πάρει την adsl γραμμή για να σερφάρι εύκολα και γρήγορα χωρίς να φοβάτε τι ποσών ξώδεψε για το ιντερνετ.

----------


## vaggoulas

> Γιατί η διαφορά 512-384 ίδια αναλογικά δεν είναι;


Ίδια είναι αλλά από τη στιγμή που θα κάνουν αναβάθμιση όλων των κλάσεων γνώμη μου είναι πως η 768 δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει.1 - 1.5 - 2 Mbit θα ήταν καλύτερα αλλά και σωστότερα.

----------


## Marios145

> Ίδια είναι αλλά από τη στιγμή που θα κάνουν αναβάθμιση όλων των κλάσεων γνώμη μου είναι πως η 768 δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει.1 - 1.5 - 2 Mbit θα ήταν καλύτερα αλλά και σωστότερα.


από τη στιγμή που έχουν προβλήματα στην 384 πως 8α κάνουν την χαμηλότερη γραμμή 1mbit?

----------


## JohnJ

> από τη στιγμή που έχουν προβλήματα στην 384 πως 8α κάνουν την χαμηλότερη γραμμή 1mbit?


Αυτό ακριβώς! Θα πάρουμε και καλά 2Mbit γραμμές και μετά θα γκρινιάζουμε ότι ποτέ δεν πιάνει το max η γραμμή... γιατί στην ουσία θα είναι μια καλή 1Mbit...

----------


## antonis_wrx

Είμαι σε dslam Χολαργού αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στο τυχερό alcatel που θα αναβαθμιστεί. Έχω σύνδεση Forthnet 384, πήρα τηλ και ρώτησα για κάθε περίπτωση. Ήταν ενημερωμένοι, γνώριζαν ότι στην περιοχή μου θα γίνει πιλοτικά αναβάθμιση την Δευτέρα (26/6), αλλά δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει κάτι στις συνδέσεις όσο είναι το πρόγραμμα σε πιλοτική φάση από τον ΟΤΕ (έτσι μου είπαν από forthnet, δεν ξέρω αν διαφοροποιείται κάποιος άλλος isp). Για μετά θα ενημερώσουν, χωρίς να αναφέρει τι είναι πιο πιθανό να γίνει. Δηλαδή προς το παρόν μάλλον γραμμή 768 και σύνδεση 384...

----------


## grakkos

καλησπέρα σε όλους....

διαβάζοντας τα νέα χάρηκα για τι βρίσκομαι τερψιθέα και εύχομαι να είμαι στο dslam που θα αναβαθμιστεί (για τι αν κατάλαβα καλα είναι περισσότερα του ενός) πήρα τηλ. στη Forthnet προχθές και απ' ότι μου είπε μια ευγενέστατη κοπελιά, σύμφωνα με ένα memo που τους στείλανε τουλάχιστον για την διάρκεια της πιλοτικής φάσης θα γίνει στους συγκεκριμένους χρήστες αναβάθμιση της ταχύτητας ΔΩΡΕΑΝ και από κει και πέρα βλέπουμε....

άντε να δούμε 2 και σήμερα.... τα 2mbit έρχονται!!!! :Smile:

----------


## lewton

> Κατάφερα και το διάβασα όλο το 26σέλιδο νήμα (!).
> 
> Αψηφώντας κάποιες γνωστές γκρίνιες και flaming, το συγκεκριμένο νέο της αναβάθμισης πρέπει να είναι ίσως από τα σημαντικότερα των ελληνικών ευρυζωνικών νέων τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια.
> 
> Έχω να προτείνω το εξής, πριν ξαναμπώ σε μία μέρα και δώ σελίδα 50:
> 
> Το πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα θα είναι μέσα στο καλοκαίρι και λογικά από Σεπτέμβριο (άσχετα σε ποια περιοχή μένει ο καθένας), όλοι θα έχουμε διπλάσιες ταχύτητες και ακόμα και αν οι ISPs δεν αναβαθμίσουν αυτόματα ή δεν κάνουν προσφορές κλπ, πάλι η διαφορά θα είναι αισθητή αφού θα πιάνουμε την ονομαστική ταχύτητα τουλάχιστον.
> 
> Απολάυστε λοιπόν το καλοκαίρι, πηγαίντε για μπανάκια, ξεκούραση και επαναφόρτιση των μπαταριών και μόλις επιστρέψετε, το φαγητό θα είναι έτοιμο στο πιάτο.


Κάποιοι βέβαια δε θα λείψουν πάνω από 2-3 εβδομάδες...
(κάποιοι και καθόλου)

----------


## manoulamou

Τελικα ποσα και ποια θα ειναι τα συγκεκριμενα dslams, θα ενημερωθουμε επισημως?
Αντε γιατι απο Δευτερα θα γινει Ο χαμος. Μαθαμε κατι περαν αυτων εδω:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=262
Σαν πολυ λιγα μου φαινονται μονον 7 dslams και ολα στην Αττική
για να θεωρηθουν σαν αντιπροσωπευτικο δειγμα!

----------


## JoeBar

Τουλάχιστον είναι περισσότερα από της Vivodi...  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

> Τουλάχιστον είναι περισσότερα από της Vivodi...


ΟΤΕτζη... :ROFL:

----------


## antonis_wrx

βρήκα αυτό σε thread του ίδιου θέματος σε άλλο forum: http://www.pctechnology.gr/vbull/vb/...5&postcount=53 για τα τυχερά dslam, δεν ξέρω αν και κατά πόσο είναι όντως έτσι

----------


## manoulamou

> βρήκα αυτό σε thread του ίδιου θέματος σε άλλο forum: http://www.pctechnology.gr/vbull/vb/...5&postcount=53 για τα τυχερά dslam, δεν ξέρω αν και κατά πόσο είναι όντως έτσι


Σε αυτο ακριβως αναφερομαστε!!! Ειναι δυνατον να ειναι μονον αυτα τα επτα(7) DSLAMS?
Μηπως υπαρχουν και αλλα, τα οποια δεν αναφερονται σε αυτο το εγγραφο του ΟΤΕ?
Κι εμενα δεν μου κανει ουτε κρυο ουτε ζεστη, τελειως ακαδημαϊκα το συζητω,
αλλα καποιους επαγγελματιες του χωρου σιγουρα τους καιει!

----------


## Patentman

Ισως τους καιει το VPN.
Εμενα πια δεν με καιει, ξενερωσα ουτε ενα παιχνιδακι δεν παιζω με χαλια pings οταν χρονια τωρα εβλεπα αλλοι εκ του εξωτερικου να εχουν απο 20 εως 100 με συνηθες το 50.

----------


## al0000

Από τα τυχερά DSLAM, θα υπάρχουν και οι τυχεροί χρήστες?

Ή μήπως ΟΛΟΙ που συνδέονται σε αυτά τα DSLAM θα αναθαβμιστούν?

Ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## JiKL

> Σε αυτο ακριβως αναφερομαστε!!! Ειναι δυνατον να ειναι μονον αυτα τα επτα(7) DSLAMS?
> Μηπως υπαρχουν και αλλα, τα οποια δεν αναφερονται σε αυτο το εγγραφο του ΟΤΕ?
> Κι εμενα δεν μου κανει ουτε κρυο ουτε ζεστη, τελειως ακαδημαϊκα το συζητω,
> αλλα καποιους επαγγελματιες του χωρου σιγουρα τους καιει!


11 ειναι τα dslam απο οσο βλεπω  :Very Happy: 
Kαι παλι λιγα ειναι και ανηκω δυστυχως σε αλλο του Χολαργου!

----------


## NoDsl

Ρε σεις ρωτάτε και ξαναρωτάτε. Και αν είστε??? και άν δεν έιστε? SO WHAT? καλά είπε το παλικάρι παραπάνω τραβάτε για κανα μπάνιο και αμα σας αναβαθμίσουν 6 μέρες πιο νωρίς καλώς έχει αλλιώς θα ΜΑΣ αναβαθμίσουν το πολύ σε κανά μήνα.

 Άντε καλό καλοκαίρι btw.

----------


## RyDeR

Κατά την γνώμη μου, δεν είναι καλό να γίνεστε και πειραματόζωα. ΟΚ θα αναβαθμιστείτε πιο γρήγορα αλλά εντάξει, δεν έγινε και τίποτα.

----------


## Hengeo

Άντε να δόυμε! Ελπίζω να ακολουθήσουν και οι isp...

----------


## nxenos

σχετικα με την αναβαθμιση του ΟΤΕ?γιατι ειμαι στο γραφειο και δεν μπορω να ξερω.....
αν δειτε καμμια αυξηση  ταχυτητας ενημερωστε μας αυτοι που ανοικουν στα dslams των αναβαθμισεων!

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ ακόμα τίποτα... περιμένω να δω πότε θα φάω disconnect για να κοιτάξω συγχρονισμό  :Wink:

----------


## kadronarxis

Από σήμερα ξεκινάει το πιλοτικό του οτε.
Βάλτε Σταυρούς, κάντε ευχέλαια να πάνε όλα καλά.
Σε όσους έχει αλλάξει η ταχύτητα, παρακαλούμε να μας πουν εντυπώσεις.

Ήρεμα στην αρχή, είναι ακόμα πιλοτικό.

Άντε γερά.

----------


## psyxakias

Εν αναμονή.. δοκίμασα και ένα re-sync μπας και, αλλά μπα τίποτα ακόμα.. ακόμα στα 1088/288 είμαι  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Εν αναμονή.. δοκίμασα και ένα re-sync μπας και, αλλά μπα τίποτα ακόμα.. ακόμα στα 1088/288 είμαι


Για να δούμε...
Θα σε πάνε στα 2048 ή στα 2100;
Λες να σου κάνουν το upload 256;  :Thinking:

----------


## lamesaint

> Άντε να δόυμε! Ελπίζω να ακολουθήσουν και οι isp...


για να δούμε τι θα μας χρεώσουν και οι ISPs για τις διπλές ταχύτητες πρώτα... :Thinking:

----------


## RyDeR

Εγώ πάντως μιας και τελειώνει το πακέτο τον Αύγουστο θα πάω σε όποιον ISP διπλασιάζει δωρεάν ταχύτητες (OTEnet, FORTHnet ....) για να είμαι καλυμμένός :Wink:

----------


## al0000

DSLAM Τερψιθέας, καμία αλλαγή

----------


## Manos85

Επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ ότι τερψιθέα τίποτα.
Μήπως έχουμε το τηλ να τους πάρουμε ένα τηλεφωνάκι να τους ρωτήσουμε?

----------


## lamesaint

> Εγώ πάντως μιας και τελειώνει το πακέτο τον Αύγουστο θα πάω σε όποιον ISP διπλασιάζει δωρεάν ταχύτητες (OTEnet, FORTHnet ....) για να είμαι καλυμμένός


Να ρωτήσω πως το ξέρεις ότι θα διπλασιάσουν δωρεάν? έχεις κάποιο λινκ να δώ γιατι με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα επειδή σε ένα μήνα ληγει η συνδρομή μου.

----------


## Patentman

Κατεβηκε το output power στο down *αλλά ανεβηκε στο up*. Απο 12 που ηταν πηγε 15.1 (παρα πολυ νομιζω).
Τυχαια ειπα να δω αν εγινε κατι γιατι επιανα κατι 46 peak, κατα τα αλλα το οριο ειναι το ιδιο.
Μου φαινεται οτι δεν τα παει καλα στις πολλες συνδεσεις και παρολο που δεν εχω πολλλλλλες.
Το browsing ειναι πιο αργο εχοντας δυο-τρια αρχεια σε Ρ2Ρ με 5 συνδεσεις το καθενα.

Βεβαια ειναι πολυ νωρις να βγαλω καποιο συμπερασμα.

Εχω 768/192  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## kadronarxis

Όσο διαρκεί το πιλοτικό, δεν νομίζω να αναβαθμίσουν και τη σύνδεση οι isp.
 Ίσως το κάνει η οτενέτ αλλά και πάλι δεν ξέρουμε.
Κάποια πράγματα ακούστηκαν για μετά το Σεπτέμβριο,όταν θα τεθεί σε φουλ εφαρμογή παντού, για μερικές εταιρείες(χωρίς επιβεβαίωση μάλλον).

edit: Με γεια patentman!!!

----------


## Manos85

patentman δεν μας είπες σε ποια περιοχή είσαι;

----------


## Patentman

Ευχαριστω kadronarxis  :Smile:  

Manos85,  DSLAM δαφνης, ποιο απο ολα (αν εχει παραπανω) δεν ξερω. Θα παρω μια νεα IP και θα πω εντυπωσεις. Μεχρι στιγμης καλυτερα να μην ειχε αναβαθμιστει, πολυ αργο σερφαρισμα  :Sad:  
Το upload πρεπει να ειναι και αυτο πεσμενο.

----------


## kadronarxis

ρε συ πατένταμαν,
χάλια είναι τα στατιστικά.
ενώ το attenuation δείχνει ότι είσαι κοντά στο dslam(περίπου 800μ) έχεις 9dB SNR στο upstream.
Τα ίδια είχες και πριν την αναβάθμιση όσον αφορά το SNR?

----------


## Patentman

Ναι και πριν εκει ημουν στο SNR αλλά απο upload ειχα μια χαρα (τουλαχιστον).
Πρεπει να ειμαι εκει στο χιλιομετρο οντως.

To output power που ανεβηκε μαλλον για να ανταπεξερχεται το χαμηλο SNR σε σχεση με το υψηλο attunation (για τα δεδομενα του SNR υψηλο).

----------


## nzag1971

> Μετά το πέρας της πιλοτικής φάσης και μέσα στο φθινόπωρο,* ο ΟΤΕ σκοπεύει να αναβαθμίσει ουσιαστικά τις ταχύτητες σε όλες τις προσβάσεις* *ADSL**, προσφέροντας ταχύτητες έως και 2**Mbps**, χωρίς καμία αύξηση στα μηνιαία τέλη, προσφέροντας ακόμη μεγαλύτερη αξία στον τελικό χρήστη, ιδιώτη ή επιχείρηση.* 
> Πηγή:http://www.ote.gr/anakoinshow.asp?cat=3&id=505



Πριν αρχίσω τα μπινελίκια θα κάνω τον κόπο να ρωτήσω...

Ο ΟΤΕ δεν ήταν που μας έλεγε πριν λίγο καιρό πως κάτι τέτοιο στην Ελλάδα είναι ασύμφορο λόγο του μικρού πλυθησμού της χώρα;

----------


## kadronarxis

patent,μιας και είσαι παλιός να μη ρωτήσω αν έλεγξες καλωδίωση.
Κάτι τρέχει(και έτρεχε από ότι λες και εσύ).
Αλλά εντάξει, αν δεν είχες προβλήματα, μάλλον δεν θα έχεις.
Το 9 dB είναι κοντά στο 6dB, και ίσως κόβεται το upload σου.
Αλλά από τη στιγμή που δεν είχες προβλήματα μάλλον δεν θα έχεις και στα 768.

----------


## kostthem

Τελικά η Forthet θα διπλασιάσει κατά την διάρκεια του πιλοτικού αυτόματα την ταχύτητα των συνδέσεων και για εμάς που έχουμε γραμμή από ΟΤΕ.

----------


## euri

> Τελικά η Forthet θα διπλασιάσει κατά την διάρκεια του πιλοτικού αυτόματα την ταχύτητα των συνδέσεων και για εμάς που έχουμε γραμμή από ΟΤΕ.


Αυτό ισχύει μόνο για τη διάρκεια του πιλοτικού;

Η πηγή της παραπάνω πληροφορίας ποια είναι;

----------


## RyDeR

> Να ρωτήσω πως το ξέρεις ότι θα διπλασιάσουν δωρεάν? έχεις κάποιο λινκ να δώ γιατι με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα επειδή σε ένα μήνα ληγει η συνδρομή μου.


Θα δείξει φίλε, δεν το ξέρω.

----------


## loopg

Αντε vivodi , μη μας απογοητευσεις  :Razz:

----------


## kostthem

> Αυτό ισχύει μόνο για τη διάρκεια του πιλοτικού;
> 
> Η πηγή της παραπάνω πληροφορίας ποια είναι;



Η πηγή είναι τηλεφώνημα στο Τμήμα Υποστήριξης Internet. Μου είπαν πως "συμμετέχουν" στο πιλοτικό του ΟΤΕ και για τα DSLAM που τους έχει δηλώσει, έχουν αφήσει ελεύθερο ήδη το bandwidth έτσι ώστε τελική ταχύτητα να είναι αυτή του ΟΤΕ.

Ακόμα δεν έχουν καμμία ενημέρωση για το τι θα κάνουν κατά την επίσημη αναβάθμιση του ΟΤΕ από Σεπτέμβρη/Οκτώβρη, μάλλον θα τους ενημερώσουν (από ότι μου είπαν) λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία. Δεν μπορούσαν ούτε εκτίμηση να κάνουν.

Ακόμα πάντως στο DSLAM 61 Αρης δεν έχει γίνει κάτι.

----------


## euri

*kostthem* ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Patentman

> patent,μιας και είσαι παλιός να μη ρωτήσω αν έλεγξες καλωδίωση.
> Κάτι τρέχει(και έτρεχε από ότι λες και εσύ).


Η καλωδιωση ειναι ενταξει, μαλιστα στην ενωση κατω απο ΟΤΕ με το σπιτι εχω τριψει τα καλωδια με συρμα ψιλο και τα ενωσα πολυ καλα.
Απο παλια ειχα προβλημα στην γραμμη στην υπηρεσια φωνης με θορυβο και crosstalk, το μοντεμ 56Κ ζοριζοταν και ηθελε καποιο με καλο DSP για να λειτουργησει.
Ποιος θα ενδιαφερθει τωρα που εχω 1bill, η 4νετ, ο ΟΤΕ ή ο ΟΤΕ υπηρεσια φωνης;

Edit: [ Εμενα εχει οριο η 4νετ στα 384kbits στο down στο up ειναι ΟΚ. Αλλά η συνδεση μου χαλασε  :Sorry:  
Μονο σε ftp βλεπω διαφορα προς το καλυτερο, ολα τα αλλα ειναι χειροτερα.
 ]



> Η πηγή είναι τηλεφώνημα στο Τμήμα Υποστήριξης Internet. Μου είπαν πως "συμμετέχουν" στο πιλοτικό του ΟΤΕ και για τα DSLAM που τους έχει δηλώσει, έχουν αφήσει ελεύθερο ήδη το bandwidth έτσι ώστε τελική ταχύτητα να είναι αυτή του ΟΤΕ.


Edit: [ *Update*Εχω απο ftp *48KB/s* και 399Kbits/170kbits στο τεστ της 4νετ. Ακομα στο 384 ειμαι. ]

----------


## tsaros

τελικα οσοι εχουνε connx κλπ πακετα θα αναβαθμιστουν η θα μεινουν με το :Embarassed:  στο χερι? :Razz:  
γιατι υπαρχουν διαφορετικες αποψεις

----------


## kadronarxis

Διαφορετικές απόψεις;
Αν δεν αναβαθμιστεί το connx,ποιο θα αναβαθμιστεί;
Έτσι ελπίζω τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σε ποιές χώρες έχει απαγορευτεί το voip;
> 
> Τι εννοείς δεν κυνηγάνε το voip; Αφού ουσιαστικά το έχουν θέσει εκτός λειτουργίας.
> 
> 
> 
> Ξέρεις, κάποιοι από μας ανεβάζουν ολόκληρα sites στο διαδίκτυο. Οπότε χρειάζεται και παραχρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα upload.


για το voip δεν ξερω ποιες χωρες το εχουν απαγορευσει αν ψαξεις θα δεις.

εγω δεν εχω προβλημα παντως με το voip δεν μου κοβουν πακετα ειμαι μια χαρα.
ισως επειδη ειμαι και σε office static ip ποιος ξερει αλλωστε δεν το χρησιμοποιω κιολας.

οσο για το αλλο φιλε μου αν ανεβαζεις σελιδες τοτε παρε μισθωμενη γραμμη γιατι αν ολοι σηκωνουμε σελιδες και συντηρουμε με τις ADSL τοτε οχ και αλοιμονο μας.

μην το παρεις προσωπικα.

----------


## aggelos7

καλησπερα και απο εμενα, εγω που μενω πειραια στο dslam Ρεντη και αρχιζει το τηλ μου απο 210 -4205*** εχω καμια τυχη να αναβαθμιστω???
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## Patentman

Ελπιζω να μην ξαναζησω στιγμες Ιανουαριου-Φεβρουαριου, πολυ χαλια ηταν.  :Sad:  

Θα δειξει, εχω υπομονη, πρωτη μερα ειναι, αλλες στιγμες εχω καλο ftp download, αλλες ειναι στα 30 και απο ftp.ntua.gr, μακαρι να ειναι καλυτερα απο οτι ειχα μεχρι χτες και οχι η αναβαθμιση να μου βγει υποβαθμιση.

----------


## al0000

Ακόμα καμία αλλαγή στο DSLAM Τερψιθέας.

Κάποια στιγμή έχασε συνχρονισμό το 9106 και ξαφνικά πήκε στα 960/256 (!!!)

Τώρα ξαναγύρισε 1024/256

Θέλω 2048kpbs ΤΩΡΑ!!!  :Thrasher:

----------


## icedfun

Καλησπέρα απο εδώ....πάντα βρίσκω ευκαιρία να ποστάρω (μετά απο μήνες) όταν βλέπω όμορφα πράγματα να συμβαίνουν.Μην ξεχνάτε...η γραμμή σας αναβαθμίζετε (έστω και για ένα μήνα).ΠΟΣΗ διαφορά νομίζετε οτι θα δείτε με την χαμηλότερη σύνδεση?Οκ,αν το είχε κάνει η Vivodi αυτό ίσως και να γινόταν κάτι (λέγε με κόφτη).Θα ρίξω ένα τηλεφωνάκι να μάθω ποια ΚΕΝΤΡΑ ακριβώς θα παίξουν - εκτώς κιαν το είπε κανείς και βαριέμαι να ψάχνω - γιατί απλά λέγοντας περιοχές...άστα να πάνε.

----------


## deninho

Από Πεύκη τπτ ακόμα... στα 384 είμαστε, σταθερά. Μήπως παίζει ρόλο ότι είμαι σε 1bill από 4net?

----------


## nikgr

Τελικα αναβαθμίστηκε κανένας ρε παιδιά ή άρχισε η "πιλοτική προετοιμασία" του πιλοτικού? 
Το πιλοτικού, του πιλοτικού, Ω, πιλοτικό!
(Φεξε μου και γλίστρησα δηλαδή..)

Στην Θεσ/νικη πάντως έχει αρχίσει προ πολλού η πιλοτική... υποβάθμιση των γραμμών!

----------


## unre@l

εγω είμαι στο DSLAM της Δάφνης. Ακόμα τπτ. Πρώτη φορά παρακαλάω να Φάω DC στην ADSL :P

----------


## HellV1L

θα κανω μια βασικη ερωτηση...

η αναβαθμιση ισχυει για ολους οσους εχουν adsl συνδεση μεσω οτε (και οχι πχ full llu μεσω vivo) ή μονο για αυτους που εχουν παρει γραμμη adsl απο 134/αιτηση στον οτε και connex ????????

πιστευω ειναι μια καλη ερωτηση

----------


## No-Name

Ο ΟΤΕ στην ανακοίνωση έλεγε όλες τις adsl,αυτό μεταφράζεται είτε η γραμμή πάει στο όνομα παρόχου είτε σε ιδιώτη....Οπότε όλες οι γραμμές ΑΡΥΣ,Λιανική

----------


## HellV1L

ελπιζω να ειναι ετσι

----------


## Zer0c00L

παντως μην γκρινιαζετε και πολυ και το μετανοιωσει ο ΟΤΕ και δεν κανει τις αναβαθμισεις.

lol

αν και για μενα ο ΟΤΕ ειναι σωστος διοτι εβαλε το δικο του λιθαρακι αντε να δουμε τωρα τους γνωστους "καλους" παροχεις τι θα κανουν , ποσοι θα αντεξουν , ποσοι θα κλεισουν μπας και δουμε ποτε ασπρη μερα.

----------


## nxenos

αναφορα απο κυψελη.....τιποτα!μολις μπηκα στο pc γιατι ημουν στο γραφειο το πρωι και δεν μπορουσα να ξερω,αλλα απ'οτι βλεπω το modem ειναι συνχρονισμενο στην γνωστη ταχυτητα,1024-256.
αλλος απο κυψελη που να ανοικει στο dslam κωλλετη-παττησια-εξαρχεια,κεντρο τελος παντων? 
να μας πει....

----------


## bikali

Και απο Χολαργό τίποτα ακόμα... Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει αναβαθμιστεί??
26 Ιουνίου 2006 είπαν? Μήπως εννοούσαν 2007!!

----------


## golity

Λέτε οι αναβαθμίσεις να πήγαν προς παραλία μεριά;;;  :Laughing:

----------


## mskalamari

Λογικά οι αναβαθμίσεις θα γίνουν νύχτα και οχι όταν είναι ανοιχτή η αγορα, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## nickgeo22

Τα ιδια και απο Ανω Κυψελη Τιποτα ακομα

----------


## kuaz

και όμως από πλατεία Βικτωρίας στις 17.30 έχασα την σ΄υνδεση και μετά απο ένα πεντάλεπτο εχασα τον συγχρονισμό..... αλλά όλα επανήλθαν..... και σαν να τρεχει πιο γρηγορα παρόλο που η σύνδεση στο menu του ρούτερ γράφει 528...... λέτε να την έκαναν?????

----------


## Patentman

Καλά μονο ενω εχω αναβαθμιστει;
Και οχι μονο αυτο δεν μ`αρεσει κιολας! 

Τελικα το σταθερο ftp down ειναι στα παλια δοξασμενα 35KB/s με καποιες στιγμες αναλαμπης στα 45 με 48. Στα λοιπα τα ιδια και χειροτερα.

----------


## apkor

DSLAM ΔΑΦΝΗΣ 
Συντονίστηκα στο 1 MBPs :Yahooooo:   !!!!!!!!

Είχα Οτε/Τελλας 512
Αντε και στα δικά σας

----------


## kadronarxis

το dslam δάφνης πάει καλά.
Patentman, από εκεί δεν είσαι και εσύ;

Δάφνη και δαφνί, είμαστε τρελοί!

----------


## manoulamou

Και βεβαια δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε κανενα νεο 
απο την σιχαμερη Mallυνση του Αμαρουσιου... :Wink:   :Thumb down:

----------


## mskalamari

> Καλά μονο ενω εχω αναβαθμιστει;
> Και οχι μονο αυτο δεν μ`αρεσει κιολας! 
> 
> Τελικα το σταθερο ftp down ειναι στα παλια δοξασμενα 35KB/s με καποιες στιγμες αναλαμπης στα 45 με 48. Στα λοιπα τα ιδια και χειροτερα.


Πάρε ένα Demo 1024 απο κάποιον ISP πχ HOL και δοκίμασε

----------


## Stelios

> και όμως από πλατεία Βικτωρίας στις 17.30 έχασα την σ΄υνδεση και μετά απο ένα πεντάλεπτο εχασα τον συγχρονισμό..... αλλά όλα επανήλθαν..... και σαν να τρεχει πιο γρηγορα παρόλο που η σύνδεση στο menu του ρούτερ γράφει 528...... λέτε να την έκαναν?????


Μπαα ... Μαλλον θα εφταιγε οτι κατα τις 17:00 εδωσα βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ και θα εκαναν reboot !  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Καλε κοιτατε, πως φαινεται το στερητικο συνδρομο. :Evil:  στο ADSL!
Ολοι περιμενουν πως και τι να μαθουν, αν ειναι στο πιλοτικο
και αν νομιζουν οτι ειναι, γιατι αργει να διπλασιαστει... :Thinking:  
Μηπως να χαλαρωναμε, εχει και Mundial, τωρα σε λιγο
θα αρχισει επιτελους να δειχνει τα δοντια του! 
Κανενα γκολακι, κανενα μπανακι? :Smile:

----------


## Patentman

Ναι και εγω στης Δαφνης ειμαι. Πηγα στα 768/192 αλλά μεχρι στιγμης τι ειχες γιαννη τι ειχα παντα. Τα ιδια παντελακη μου τα ιδια παντελη μου, κτλ.
Απο ταχυτητα δεν ειδα και τιποτα ουσιαστικο. 
Forthnet 1bill 384/128 ->768/192.

----------


## mskalamari

> Ναι και εγω στης Δαφνης ειμαι. Πηγα στα 768/192 αλλά μεχρι στιγμης τι ειχες γιαννη τι ειχα παντα. Τα ιδια παντελακη μου τα ιδια παντελη μου, κτλ.
> Απο ταχυτητα δεν ειδα και τιποτα ουσιαστικο. 
> Forthnet 1bill 384/128 ->768/192.


Το είπα και πιο πάνω, ειπειδή δεν ξέρεις αν θα αναβαθμιστείς απο την μεριά της 4νετ δεν παίρνεις ένα demo μεγάλης ταχύτητας να δοκιμάσεις;

----------


## gtl

> Ναι και εγω στης Δαφνης ειμαι. Πηγα στα 768/192 αλλά μεχρι στιγμης τι ειχες γιαννη τι ειχα παντα. Τα ιδια παντελακη μου τα ιδια παντελη μου, κτλ.
> Απο ταχυτητα δεν ειδα και τιποτα ουσιαστικο. 
> Forthnet 1bill 384/128 ->768/192.


Μιλάς για αλλαγή μόνο της ταχύτητας γραμμής, έτσι?

----------


## Patentman

Ναι μονο η γραμμη αναβαθμιστηκε. Η συνδεση απο μεριας 4νετ παραμενει στα 384.
Demo ε; Χμ, γιατι οχι, μια φορα στην μεχρι τωρα ιντερνετικη ζωη μου ισως δω κανα σωστο φορτωμα σελιδας.

Ευχαριστω για την υπενθυμιση mskalamari  :Smile:  Το ειχα ξεχασει αυτο το πραγμα.

----------


## kostthem

Χμ.. κάνε πρώτα ένα τηλέφωνο στην Forthnet. Στο τμήμα Τεχνικής Υποστήριξης και πες τους το. Υποτίθεται πως αυτόματα θα αναβαθμίσουν και εσένα!


Και... πες μας και εμάς!

----------


## lamesaint

Για δες εδώ 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41713

Mr. Mod μάλλον πρέπει να γίνει merge??

----------


## amnisia

Άλλος ένας από Δάφνη που αναβαθμίστηκε στα 768/192  :Smile: 

Κάποιες στιγμές κατεβάζει γρήγορα και κάποιες κολλάει το σύμπαν, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να τα έχουμε και όλα δικά μας. Πάντως to σερφάρισμα με 2 pc ταυτόχρονα είναι σαφώς καλύτερο. Το πρωί κατέβασμα απο torrent πήγε στα 70, πριν λίγο απο το ftp του ntua κατέβαζε με 20. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα γίνει πιο σταθερό όσο περνάνε οι μέρες.

----------


## moshstef

Και Χολαργό τίποτα ακόμα.

----------


## JoeBar

Άντε και στα δικά μας!!  :Smile:

----------


## No-Name

Θέλω πολύ να δώ κάποιον που πήγε σε 2048 τι θα έχει να μας παραθέσει.....άντε να πληθένεστε οι αναβαθμιζόμενοι  :Smile:

----------


## nickthegreek

Εμένα πάλι μου έχει χτυπήσει κάτι ταχύτητες 45-47 στο κατέβασμα. Έχω (είχα; ) 384/128. Πάντως στο system information του modem (Speedtouch 530) λέει ακόμα 448/160. Α! Είμαι στο τηλ. κέντρο Τερψιθέας (αν και δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στο πιλοτικό). Έχω OTEnet ondsl 384/128 (ξεχωριστά DSL/ISP). Πρέπει να πάρω τηλέφωνο την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ για να μου αναβαθμίσει τη γραμμή;

EDIT: Σε τεστ του internet μου βγάζει 366.1 Kbits ταχύτητα.

----------


## No-Name

Δεν χρειάζεται να πάρεις κάποιον για να σε αναβαθμίσει.Το Σεπτέμβρη θα μας αναβαθμίσει όλους ο ΟΤΕ τώρα σε ότι αφορά τους παρόχους τι θα κάνουν  άγνωστο ακόμα.

----------


## al0000

Παιδιά,

Υπάρχει κανείς από DSLAM Τερψιθέας?
Εδώ και αρκετές μέρες, σέρνεται ο δίας.

Υποτίθεται ότι έχω 1mbit, αλλά ακόμα και απο ntua πιάνω 50-60k/sec

Και κάθε μέρα και χειροτερεύει.

Κανείς να επιβεβαιώσει?

Γυρίσαμε στα παλιά...2005 αν δεν απατούμε, που έιχα ping 70ms με forthnet.gr....

----------


## nickthegreek

> Δεν χρειάζεται να πάρεις κάποιον για να σε αναβαθμίσει.Το Σεπτέμβρη θα μας αναβαθμίσει όλους ο ΟΤΕ τώρα σε ότι αφορά τους παρόχους τι θα κάνουν  άγνωστο ακόμα.


Όχι εννοούσα αν η χωρητικότητα της γραμμής μου έχει διπλασιαστεί (στα πλαίσια του πιλοτικού), θα πρέπει να πάρω τον πάροχό μου (ΟΤΕΝΕΤ) για να μου "δίνει" και αυτός 768, ή θα το κάνουν μόνοι τους; Ή δεν παίζει έτσι κι αλλιώς;

----------


## No-Name

Ακόμα δεν θα πάιξει στο πιλοτικό η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ στο λέω 99% σίγουρα!Από Σεπτέμβρη ε όλο και κάτι θα γίνει μην αγχώνεστε καθόλου.
Και στο next2u να καλέσεις δεν προκειται να έχεις σαφή απάντηση...ακόμα

----------


## arial

Και εγω σε dslam Δαφνης ειμαι .... και ακομα περιμενω ....

Eχω γραμμη απο ΟΤΕ και isp  απο Τελλας. (512 συνδεση)

Πηρα τηλ και στο 134 και μου ειπαν θα γινει σταδιακα η αναβαθμιση, αντε να δουμε !

----------


## gokor

Kαλά πόσα DSLAM έχει η Δάφνη;;;;;

Εγω πάντως με forthnet 1bill 512/128 απο Δάφνη οχι μόνο δεν αναβαθμίστικα μέχρι τώρα
αλλά στην πραγματικότητα εχω υποβαΘμιστεί αφου οι ταχύτητες μου εδω και καμμια δεκαριά
μερες είναι επιπέδου 384  (DOWNLOAD 30-36)

----------


## VTS_7

Kαι εγώ στο dslam Δάφνης ανήκω αλλά δυστυχώς καμία αναβάθμιση δεν έχω δει 
ή καταλάβει ακόμη...
Οι αναβαθμίσεις θα γίνουν σε επιλεγμένους συνδρομητές ?

----------


## Kirril

Απο Τερψιθέα κανείς έχει υποστεί την αναβάθμιση ή @@?

----------


## al0000

> Απο Τερψιθέα κανείς έχει υποστεί την αναβάθμιση ή @@?


μπα τίποτα

----------


## gupta

tipota akoma  :Evil:

----------


## No-Name

E εντάξει είχαν πέι στην ανακοίνωση *από* 26/6

----------


## Manos85

Και εγώ Τερψιθέα και τίποτα ακόμα  :Sad:

----------


## vazelo

Απο χτες η ταχυτητα μου ειναι 768kbps(η ονομαστικη παντα,απο 384). Ειμαι στην περιοχη Μαρουσσι. Αντε εγινε κ κατι καλο!! Επιτελους οι πολυσυζητημενες αναβαθμισεις του ΟΤΕ... Αν και εχω γραμμη/παροχεα Τελλας.

----------


## nm96027

:Very Happy:  


> Απο χτες η ταχυτητα μου ειναι 768kbps(η ονομαστικη παντα,απο 384). Ειμαι στην περιοχη Μαρουσσι. Αντε εγινε κ κατι καλο!! Επιτελους οι πολυσυζητημενες αναβαθμισεις του ΟΤΕ... Αν και εχω γραμμη/παροχεα Τελλας.


Μάλλον είσαι ο πρώτος εδω στο φόρουμ. Αντε καλορίζικη η γραμμή...

----------


## kostthem

DSLAM Άρης τίποτα ακόμα. Άντε να δούμε μήπως γίνει αύριο. Ελπίζω τον ένα μήνα να τον μετράνε από την μέρα που αναβαθμίζεται η γραμμή.

----------


## vazelo

Θεωρητικα παντα! Αντι για ~40 κατεβαζω με 50-55... Ελπιζω να αυξηθει κι αλλο γιατι καπου διαβασα οτι ολα θα γινουν σταδιακα.

----------


## Tamtakos

> Απο χτες η ταχυτητα μου ειναι 768kbps(η ονομαστικη παντα,απο 384). Ειμαι στην περιοχη Μαρουσσι. Αντε εγινε κ κατι καλο!! Επιτελους οι πολυσυζητημενες αναβαθμισεις του ΟΤΕ... Αν και εχω γραμμη/παροχεα Τελλας.


Είσαι κοντά στο The Mall;

----------


## vazelo

ναι κοντα ειμαι! παρεπιπτοντως που μαθαινω σε ποιο dslam ανηκω?

----------


## Tamtakos

> παρεπιπτοντως που μαθαινω σε ποιο dslam ανηκω?


Μάλλον από το 134. Επίσης, αν ψάξεις στις προηγούμενες σελίδες, θα βρεις μια λίστα με τα dslam  που θα αναβαθμιστουν και εκεί λέει και γι' αυτό που ανήκει το The Mall (και λογικά και εσύ αφού είναι το μοναδικό τυχερό στο Μαρούσι).

----------


## Kirril

Ρε παίδες ή κορασίδες ξέρει κανείς πόσα dslam υπάρχουν στην Τερψιθέα ??

----------


## Patentman

Τα νευρα μου τα χαπια μου και μια adsl να φυγω. Δεν ξερω που να γραψω, σε αυτο το νημα, στις forthnet, στο ρουτερ, στο αλλο, που!

Ειπαμε εχω 384/128 γραμμη που συγχρονιζει πιλοτικα στα 768/192, μεχρι σημερα ολα καλα. Η πιλοτικη αναβαθμιση ηταν λιγο καλυτερα σε ftp και στα αλλα τα ιδια και χειροτερα που λεει ο λογος.

Ομως, πηρα και ζητησα ενα demo 1024, λιγο πριν αλλάξω username χτυπαγα 400αρες στο down και με 45-50KB/s σε καποιο αρχειο. Αλλαζω σε demo 1024 κανω τεστ παιρνω τα @@@μου με 358down και 37KB/s στο ιδιο αρχειο. Τηλ και ρωταω αν το demo ενεργοποιηθηκε στα 1024, μου λενε ναι ειναι ΟΚ. Λεω απο μεσα μου να γυρισω στην κανονικη παροχη, γυρναω και τωρα πιανω 258 down και 33 KB/s στο ιδιο αρχειο.  :Thumb down:  

Τα νευρα μου, ειμαι πιο χαλια και απο πριν την @#@^%$ αναβαθμιση. Ξαναφορτωσα το backup που ειχα κανει στον ρουτερ μπας και επαιξε απο κει τιποτα, τιποτα...

Ελπιζω να ειναι συγκυρια και οχι κανονας και γυρισω στα παλια καλα 2 με 12KB/s που ειχα τον Ιανουριο-Φεβρουαριο.

----------


## mskalamari

> Τα νευρα μου τα χαπια μου και μια adsl να φυγω. Δεν ξερω που να γραψω, σε αυτο το νημα, στις forthnet, στο ρουτερ, στο αλλο, που!
> 
> Ειπαμε εχω 384/128 γραμμη που συγχρονιζει πιλοτικα στα 768/192, μεχρι σημερα ολα καλα. Η πιλοτικη αναβαθμιση ηταν λιγο καλυτερα σε ftp και στα αλλα τα ιδια και χειροτερα που λεει ο λογος.
> 
> Ομως, πηρα και ζητησα ενα demo 1024, λιγο πριν αλλάξω username χτυπαγα 400αρες στο down και με 45-50KB/s σε καποιο αρχειο. Αλλαζω σε demo 1024 κανω τεστ παιρνω τα @@@μου με 358down και 37KB/s στο ιδιο αρχειο. Τηλ και ρωταω αν το demo ενεργοποιηθηκε στα 1024, μου λενε ναι ειναι ΟΚ. Λεω απο μεσα μου να γυρισω στην κανονικη παροχη, γυρναω και τωρα πιανω 258 down και 33 KB/s στο ιδιο αρχειο.  
> 
> Τα νευρα μου, ειμαι πιο χαλια και απο πριν την @#@^%$ αναβαθμιση. Ξαναφορτωσα το backup που ειχα κανει στον ρουτερ μπας και επαιξε απο κει τιποτα, τιποτα...
> 
> Ελπιζω να ειναι συγκυρια και οχι κανονας και γυρισω στα παλια καλα 2 με 12KB/s που ειχα τον Ιανουριο-Φεβρουαριο.


Περίεργο μιάς και δεν είναι πρωί. Δοκίμασε το δεμο της ΗΟΛ που είναι και 15θήμερης διάρκειας για να σιγουρευτεις οτι δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ. Αν είναι τα ίδια πάρε το 121 και πες οτι κατεβάζεις με 10κβ/ς σε 768.192 και δήλωσε βλάβη. Εγω Πετρούπολη αυτή την ώρα χτυπάω με 512/128 63αρια σε ευθεία γραμμή με αζούρεους και Βιβόδι.

----------


## kadronarxis

Patentman,χαλάρωσε βρε συ.
Πιλοτικό είναι.Δώστου λίγο χρόνο.

Αν αρχίσουμε και τα τηλέφωνα στο πιλοτικό, καήκαμε.
Δεν ξέρω κιόλας τι ζητάει ο οτε από τους χρήστες του πιλοτικού.Να δίνουν πίσω feedback, ή όχι;
Μάλλον τα βλέπουν και στον bbras οπότε ίσως και να μην χρειάζεται το feedback.

----------


## nikgr

Patentman αν εσυ θες χάπια επειδή δεν παίρνεις με γραμμή 768 από την πρώτη μέρα download πάνω από 300-400kbps και με demo 1024 τζαμπαντάν εμείς τί πρέπει να πούμε με 1024αρα που παιρνουμε τα @@#$ μας κάθε μέρα εδώ και μήνες πληρώνουμε τα κέρατά μας και κανείς δεν κάνει τίποτα?

Εγώ το λέω και θα το ξαναπώ. Δεν υπάρχουν υποδομές για ταχύτητες μεγαλύτερες από 384 στο Ελλάντα.
Ειδικά με τις αναβαθμίσεις από Σεπτέμβρη η κατάσταση θα γίνει ακόμα χειροτερη  και όχι καλύτερη.
Και σίγουρα όλο και περισσότερος κόσμος θα διαμαρτύρεται, αφού το να πιάνεις 300kbps σε 384αρα δεν προκαλεί ιδιαίτερο προβληματισμό.
Το να πιάνεις τα ίδια όμως με 1mbit ή και 2mbit δεν πρόκεται να το ανεχθεί ο Ελληνας.

Εγώ προσωπικά με το που θα λήξει η 1mbit θα πάω από Οκτώβρη στην χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα γιατί βαρέθηκα την κοροιδία...

----------


## dhmk

Από Χολαργό ακόμη τίποτα.

----------


## wizardsl

Είσαι σε alcatel?

----------


## dhmk

Σε μια τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία παλιά μου είχαν πει INTRACOM.

----------


## Patentman

Πιλοτικο ξεπιλοτικο εμενα με εβαλε σε μπελαδες. Εκει που ημουν μια χαρουλα και δεν με ενοιαζε το ποσο κατεβαζει, αν θα ειναι 20, 30, 40 (40 δεν ηταν ποτε  :Twisted Evil:  ) και οι σελιδουλες μου ανοιγαν  σε χρονο "κανονικο" ειπα και γω μολις ειδα την αναβαθμιση να νιωσω λιγο το αερακι ανεβαζοντας και την παροχη.

Που ομως, αντι για καλυτερα χειροτερα. Τωρα ειμαι με το Crypto μπας και εφταιγε το αλλο αλλά η 1024 παει σαν χαλασμενη 384. Η φαση ειναι οτι αμεσως πριν την αλλαγη συνδεσης ειχα πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα, οταν ξαναγυρισα στην ταπεινη αλλά πουσαρισμενη λογω γραμμης 384 συνδεση ειδα οτι ημουν ακομα πιο κατω λες και με τιμωρησε.  :Thinking:  

Κατι παιζεται, θα δειξει τις επομενες μερες. Υπομονη.

----------


## kostthem

Υπομονή... 
Μάλλον πειραματίζονται εκεί έξω στον ΟΤΕ. Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να έχουν στο νου τους και αναβαθμίσεις γενικότερα γιατί παίζει πολύ πήξιμο.

----------


## sadrouB

Εγώ είμαι Πατήσια... Τώρα δεν ξέρω σε ποιο DSLAM... θα σας γελάσω...
δε βλέπω μεγάλες διαφορές πάντως οπότε ακόμα στα 384 (με ote/otenet).

Ερώτηση : Το DSLAM μου πως το μαθαίνω?
Ερώτηση2 : Πως μπορώ να δω την ονομαστική ταχύτητα της γραμμής μου?

----------


## Patentman

Αλλο τωρα, αισθανομαι σαν beta tester (μα αφου ειμαι!). Δεν το παιρνω στραβα παντως.

Οταν κατεβαζω απο ftp μου ρουφαει ολη την συνδεση, οι σελιδες δεν φορτωνουν με τιποτα. Καμια. Δεν υπαρχει browsing.
Τωρα ειμαι με την νορμαλ 384 συνδεση.

ΥΓ. kadronarxis μου εδωσες ωθηση στο να ψαχτω με το φιλτρο.  :Smile:   :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Φιλαρακι patentman, καποια κασσανδρα πριν ξεκινησουν το πιλοτικο, μας ειχε αναφερει την κακιστη εμπειρια του για προηγουμενο πιλοτικο στο οποιο μετειχε παλιοτερα. Aσταθεια οχι μονο στις ταχυτητες αλλα και στην συνδεση. Πειραματα και δοκιμες στου κασσιδη το κεφαλι κανουν....
Το αστειο ειναι παρ ολο, που δεν υπαγομαι στο dslam του MALL
οτι σαν να ξεμπουκωσε απο χτες και το δικο μου και κατεβαζει με
μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα και ανεση τα αρχεια του το Αzureus...
Aν υποψιαστω οτι θα δω καλο απο την Mallυνση? :ROFL:

----------


## moshstef

Μόλις τώρα με αναβαθμίσανε από 512/128 σε 1024/256.  :One thumb up:

----------


## gallahant

Τι εννοεις? Και γραμμη και συνδρομη ? Α ρε τυχεροι. Εμεις απο Σεπτεριο μερια ε?

----------


## aroutis

:Thinking: 


> Εγώ το λέω και θα το ξαναπώ. Δεν υπάρχουν υποδομές για ταχύτητες μεγαλύτερες από 384 στο Ελλάντα.


Τωρα αμα πω κατι για εναλλακτικούς θα πεταχτεί ο sdikr και θα αρχίσει τα " :Wink: "

χεχε..

----------


## wizardsl

> Σε μια τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία παλιά μου είχαν πει INTRACOM.


Τότε άδικα περιμένεις. (όπως κι εγώ lol)




> Μόλις τώρα με αναβαθμίσανε από 512/128 σε 1024/256.


Είσαι σε alcatel ε;

----------


## kostthem

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ξυπνώντας να πάω στην δουλειά μου είδα πως η γραμμή αναβαθμίστηκε. Επειδή πρέπει να την κάνω για την δουλειά (πάλι άργησα) πρόλαβα μόνο ένα τεστ (απλό download από apple.com). Κατεβάζει σταθερά με 232  :One thumb up:   !

Γραμμή ΟΤΕ, ISP Forthnet (που τελικά όντως έχει αφήσει ελεύθερο το bandwidth για τις γραμμές του πιλοτικού), DSLAM Άρης και γραμμή (πλέον) 2048/256.

----------


## flevio

> Απο χτες η ταχυτητα μου ειναι 768kbps(η ονομαστικη παντα,απο 384). Ειμαι στην περιοχη Μαρουσσι. Αντε εγινε κ κατι καλο!! Επιτελους οι πολυσυζητημενες αναβαθμισεις του ΟΤΕ... Αν και εχω γραμμη/παροχεα Τελλας.


η τελλας σε ανεβασε ταχυτητα?η εμεινες με 384 provider?
θα  κανουν αμεσα με την αλαγη?

----------


## gallahant

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ξυπνώντας να πάω στην δουλειά μου είδα πως η γραμμή αναβαθμίστηκε. Επειδή πρέπει να την κάνω για την δουλειά (πάλι άργησα) πρόλαβα μόνο ένα τεστ (απλό download από apple.com). Κατεβάζει σταθερά με 232   !
> 
> Γραμμή ΟΤΕ, ISP Forthnet (που τελικά όντως έχει αφήσει ελεύθερο το bandwidth για τις γραμμές του πιλοτικού), DSLAM Άρης και γραμμή (πλέον) 2048/256.



Δηλαδη αναβαθμιζονται πληρως οι γραμμες? Δηλαδη θα κατεβαζω με 100-110 οταν μου την κανουνε 1024? Επειδη δεν νομιζω να με αναβαθμισουνε απο τωρα, εαν κανω τωρα αιτηση για αναβαθμιση σε 1024, τον Σεπτεμβριο θα με κανουνε 2048? :Razz:

----------


## apkor

> η τελλας σε ανεβασε ταχυτητα?η εμεινες με 384 provider?
> θα κανουν αμεσα με την αλαγη?


Μετά την αναβάθμιση της γραμμής μου σε 1024, μίλησα με την ΤΕΛΛΑΣ και μου είπαν ότι καθώς δεν έχουν επίσημη ενημέρωση απο τον ΟΤΕ δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτε. Περιμένουν την λήξη του πιλοτικού, ενημέρωση απο τον ΟΤΕ για την αναβάθμιση των γραμμών και μετά θα αποφασίσουν για την πολιτική αναβαθμίσεων των συνδέσεων που θα ακολουθήσουν.

----------


## No-Name

Eπίσης και η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ μέχρι να ανακοινωθεί κάτι επίσημα από τον ΟΤΕ(δηλαδή απο Σεπτέμβρη και μετά) δεν πρόκειται να προβεί σε καμία αναβάθμιση δυστυχώς από μέρους της...

Τελικά μου φαίνεται είναι δώρο άδωρο οι πιλοτικές αναβαθμίσεις,διότι οι πάροχοι δεν πολυνιάζονται απόσο φαίνεται.

----------


## lamesaint

εμ η πλάκα θα αρχίσει όταν οι πάρχοι ανακοινώσουν τιμές για τις αναβαθμισμένες συνδέσεις/ταχύτητες.
Κατά τα Χριστούγεννα μας βλέπω να στρώνουμε πάλι.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τωρα αμα πω κατι για εναλλακτικούς θα πεταχτεί ο sdikr και θα αρχίσει τα ""
> 
> χεχε..


Εκτός του ότι το παραπάνω σχόλιο είναι τελείως άσχετο με το θέμα..  :No no:  

Γιατί θα έχει άδικο? Έχει κανένας εναλλακτικός πανελλαδική κάλυψη και δεν το ξέραμε? 
Εδώ δεν μπορούν να καλύψουν ούτε την Αθήνα και την Θεσσ/νίκη ...  :Whistle:

----------


## panoc

από τη Δευτερα που γυρισα από τις διακοπες μου βλεπω μεγαλύτερο download και upload συχνα και για περίπου το μισό χρόνο που ειμαι Online λέτε να ειναι τυχαίο?
Το router συγχρονίζει όμως στα 384/128 (ΟΤΕ - ISP Forthnet)
τα upload μου στον ftp μου πλεον αγγίζουτν τα 16-18K από 12-13, ενώ παραλλήλα συχνα κατεβαζω ολόκληρες ώρες με πανω από 55, εχω δει και σταθερα 68 σε αρχειο από rapidshare μεγεθους 60ΜB. (και ναι δεν ειναι πλασματικα, πραγματι κατεβαινουν στο χρόνο που απαιτείτε για τα 55-68Κ). To "κανονικο" μου download παιζει στα 43-44K με 46max.

βεβαια όλα γινονται σε ανυποπτο χρόνο, αλλά δε κρατανε στιγμιαία, κρατανε ώρες ολόκληρες.

περιοχή Παραλία Πατρών.

----------


## aroutis

> Εκτός του ότι το παραπάνω σχόλιο είναι τελείως άσχετο με το θέμα..  
> 
> Γιατί θα έχει άδικο? Έχει κανένας εναλλακτικός πανελλαδική κάλυψη και δεν το ξέραμε? 
> Εδώ δεν μπορούν να καλύψουν ούτε την Αθήνα και την Θεσσ/νίκη ...




Off Topic


		Το οτι έκανα ένα offtopic να το δεχτώ...  :Whistle:  αν και αναφερόταν σε ένα σχόλιο φίλου για τη δυνατότητα του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ για ταχύτητες πάνω από ένα όριο..

Από την άλλη εκείνη τη στιγμή εγώ κατέβαζα με 160KBps - με φρενο - από giganews ένα dvd, surfαροντας απαντώντας -offtopic ομολογουμένως. 

Για να απαντήσω... οχι δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτικός που να προσφέρει πανελλαδικη κάλυψη.

Αυτό σημαίνει οτι αυτόματα όλοι οι εναλλακτικοί ειναι του πεταμού; Θα έλεγα οτι η κάθε εταιρεία - σε κάθε είδος - κρίνεται από το πόσο ικανοποιημένοι ειναι οι πελάτες της. Αυτό πάει από τα εστιατόρια μέχρι τους ISP...

----------


## manicx

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το οτι έκανα ένα offtopic να το δεχτώ...  αν και αναφερόταν σε ένα σχόλιο φίλου για τη δυνατότητα του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ για ταχύτητες πάνω από ένα όριο..
> 
> Από την άλλη εκείνη τη στιγμή εγώ κατέβαζα με 160KBps - με φρενο - από giganews ένα dvd, surfαροντας απαντώντας -offtopic ομολογουμένως. 
> 
> Για να απαντήσω... οχι δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτικός που να προσφέρει πανελλαδικη κάλυψη.
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει οτι αυτόματα όλοι οι εναλλακτικοί ειναι του πεταμού; Θα έλεγα οτι η κάθε εταιρεία - σε κάθε είδος - κρίνεται από το πόσο ικανοποιημένοι ειναι οι πελάτες της. Αυτό πάει από τα εστιατόρια μέχρι τους ISP...


Ακριβώς, ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ της. Κρίνεται όμως και από το κατά πόσο ένας ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗΣ μπορεί να γίνει ΠΕΛΑΤΗΣ της, κάτω από ποιες προυποθέσεις και ποιες διαδικασίες. Και για εμένα, η Vivodi κρίνεται πρωτα από αυτό και μετά από όλα τα άλλα. Είναι σαν να έχεις ένα πλατύ δρόμο, όπου λίγοι μπορούν να κυκλοφορήσουν, και όσοι θέλουν να μπουν και μπορούν, πρέπει είτε να περιμένουν σε μια τρελλή συμφόρηση στα διόδια πριν την είσοδο σε αυτή, είτε να τους πουν όταν φτάσει η σειρά τους ότι ο δρόμος δεν χωράει άλλους.

Και για να κάνουμε και μια διευκρίνηση για την Vivodi. Αν είχε και η Vivodi ικανότητα να παρέχει σε πολλούς χρήστες LLU με αποτέλεσμα τα DSLAM της να φτάσουν κοντά στο όριο τους, λόγω ότι μιλάμε για ADSL, τότε και οι χρήστες ADSL της Vivodi θα ήξεραν τι σημαίνει ώρα αιχμής. Το ότι αυτή τη στιγμή, η ποιότητα είναι αυτή που είναι, δεν οφείλεται στο ότι η Vivodi έχει τους guru και τον καλύτερο εξοπλισμό στον κόσμο, αλλά στο ότι σαν εταιρία είναι μικρή, με μικρό αριθμό συνδρομητών στο LLU και στα DSLAM της και προσωπικά, μικρή τη βλέπω να παραμένει για πολύ ακομα.

----------


## lukanikos

Για σε όλους!!

Και εγώ εδώ Μαρούσι περίπου 2 km από το Μall και διαφορα δεν βλέπω.

Μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο το 134 adsl του οτε και μου είπαν ότι από τους πχ. 130  συνδρομητές οι 70 θα το έχουν.... αναβαθμίση

Τους ρώτησα εάν είμαι και εγώ μέσα που έχω την γραμμή από το 2003 και ειπαν οτι δεν ξερουν.

Προφανος θα το δω μονος καποια στιγμη....εαν ειμαι απο τουσ τυχερους

----------


## nxenos

> Γραμμή ΟΤΕ, ISP Forthnet (που τελικά όντως έχει αφήσει ελεύθερο το bandwidth για τις γραμμές του πιλοτικού), DSLAM Άρης και γραμμή (πλέον) 2048/256.


εγω παντως μολις γυρισα στο γραφειο απο το σπιτι γα να τσεκαρω την γραμμη και δεν εχει γινει τιποτα...περιεργο μιας και εγω μενω κυψελη και ανοικω σε dslam ΑΡΗΣ...προφανως νοικουμε σε αλλο dsalm ....υπομονη....η γραμμη παντως εχει φτιαξει κατα πολυ.κατεβαζω σταθερα με 115kbyte μπορει να ξεμπουκωσανε και το dslam μου η απλα επειδη  εχει ανοιξει το bαdwidth η forthnet να τελικιαζει ελευθερα η γραμμη μου...

----------


## gkal66

Σήμερα το πρωί έκανα d/l με peerweb λοταν παρατήρησα στο netlimiter να κατεβάζω με κοντά 80kb/s. Η adsl που έχω όμως είναι 384/128 οπότε μου φάνηκε τελείως κουφό. Βλέποντας όμως τα στατιστικά του speedtouch παρατήρησα ότι έχει συνδεθεί στα 768/192 στο DSLAM. Μήπως ο ΟΤΕ  μας έκανε δώρο μια αναβάθμιση ή είμαι τυχερός και πρέπει να το βουλώσω μέχρι κάποιος να ανακαλύψει το λάθος?? Επίσης στη forthnet πληρώνω 384/128 οπότε πως εξηγούνται τέτοιες ταχύτητες??  :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## ownagE_

Τυχερέεε ειναι free μην ανησυχείς!  :One thumb up:  

Δες αυτό: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41296

----------


## ranger

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η forthnet δεν έχει κόφτη στα 384, καθώς έγινε αναβάθμιση μόνο της γραμμής.

----------


## gkal66

http://www.ote.gr/anakoinshow.asp?cat=3&id=505

----------


## ownagE_

Όχι. Απ'όσο ξέρω ο ΟΤΕ έδωσε στους ΙSPs τα νούμερα που θα 2πλασιαστούν και οι ISPs 2πλασιάζουν τη συνδρομή δωρεάν  :Wink:

----------


## gkal66

Άρα δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω τον κινέζο  :One thumb up:

----------


## ranger

Δηλαδή δέχτηκε η forthnet να δώσει τσάμπα διπλάσια ταχύτητα;;;

----------


## ownagE_

Τουλάχιστον μεχρι το τέλος του "πιλοτικού", ναι.. Για μετα δεν ξερουμε :P

----------


## Constantinos1

Ακομα ουτε σε εμενα εχει αναβαθμιστει 
DSLAM ΑΡΗΣ
Ακόμα και στο δοκιμαστικο καθυστερούνε.
Δηλαδη στο κανονικό τι θα γίνει;

----------


## Chris_Nik

Καλη φαση.... Αντε με το καλο και σε εμας.....

----------


## chatasos

Οι χρήστες της forthnet στα συγκεκριμένα dslams έχουν αναβαθμιστεί "δοκιμαστικά" στις νέες ταχύτητες του ΟΤΕ και θα παραμείνουν έτσι κατά την διάρκεια του πιλοτικού.

----------


## Patentman

Παρολο που ειμαι με 1bill μεχρι χτες τουλαχιστον ειχε αναβαθμιστει η γραμμη ενω η συνδεση δεν ειχε "ελευθερωθει". Ακομα και το demo 1024 επαιζε σαν 384 και σε μετρησεις dsl speedtest αλλά και σε ταχυτητα ftp. Μαλιστα απο χτες  το απογευμα ειχα αισθητη μειωση με DL στα 33KBps.

Για να εξακριβωσω οτι το demo δεν επαιζε σωστα εριξα στην μαχη και το παλιο F200 με κωδικο demo αλλά φευ! Ξαναεβαλα στο ρουτερ την κανονικη συνδρομη και αφησα στο F200 την demo.

Σημερα το πρωι με το F200 (demo 1024) ως δια μαγειας επιασα πανω απο 500kbits και σε ftp πανω απο 65KBps!
Δεν εχω δοκιμασει με το ρουτερ και την κανονικη συνδρομη να δω αν αλλαξε κατι και εκει.

----------


## No-Name

Πάντως γενικώς παίζει να έγινε αναβάθμιση στο δίκτυο.
Από χθές συγχρόνιζε ξαφνικά σε 512/128 από 1024 πριν κάμποση ώρα με πέταξε τελειως και τώρα πάλι είμαι στη κανονική μου ταχύτητα 1024 αλλά κατεβάζει με μέγιστο από 100 έως 110 κολλημένο και τα πακέτα είναι 195/sec.Τετοιες τιμές τη συγκεκριμένη ώρα είχα να δώ από το Μάρτιο

----------


## harris

Εγώ είμαι Μαρούσι και πέφτω στο Μέγαρο του ΟΤΕ. ΑΠό Εχθές το απόγευμα η γραμμή αναβαθμίστηκε... 




Και τώρα περιμένω απάντηση από την ΗΟL τί θα γίνει με την σύνδεση... μου είπαν ότι κάτι θα γίνει αλλά δεν ξέρουν ακόμα τί... θα με πάρουν τηλέφωνο... Για να δούμε...

----------


## nxenos

> Πάντως γενικώς παίζει να έγινε αναβάθμιση στο δίκτυο.
> Από χθές συγχρόνιζε ξαφνικά σε 512/128 από 1024 πριν κάμποση ώρα με πέταξε τελειως και τώρα πάλι είμαι στη κανονική μου ταχύτητα 1024 αλλά κατεβάζει με μέγιστο από 100 έως 110 κολλημένο και τα πακέτα είναι 195/sec.Τετοιες τιμές τη συγκεκριμένη ώρα είχα να δώ από το Μάρτιο


ναι οντως!οπως ειπα και πιο πανω μπορει να μην εχει γινει σε μενα η αναβθμιση ακομα αλλα τουλαχιστον εχει φτιαξει η ταχυτητα μου,σταθερα με 110-120kbyte που τετοιες τιμες ειχα να δω εδω και 2 μηνες...

----------


## No-Name

> ναι οντως!οπως ειπα και πιο πανω μπορει να εχει γινει σε μενα η αναβθμιση ακομα αλλα τουλαχιστον εχει φτιαξει η ταχυτητα μου,σταθερα με 110-120kbyte που τετοιες τιμες ειχα να δω εδω και 2 μηνες...


Eιλικρινά θέλω να πώ ένα μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ εφόσον φαίνεται πώς επιτέλους ενδιαφέρεται εμπράκτως πλέον.

Ακόμα εκεί συνεχίζει 110+ πολύ χαίρομαι....
Επίσης δοκίμασα και με evoice να κάνω κλήση με ρύθμιση 40packets/sec και έπαιζε τέλεια!  :One thumb up:

----------


## JiKL

Aναβαθμιστηκα και εγω στον Χολαργο αν και δεν ανηκω στα εν λογω dslam ...Τι να πω...

----------


## gkal66

Μετά από μερικές ώρες ξαναπέσαμε στα 30-40KB/s παρότι η γραμμή συνεχίζει να είναι 768/192.

 :Thinking:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Aναβαθμίστηκα και εγώ στον Χολαργό 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 256 / 1.024

----------


## gloec

Υποβάθμιση...
Ανήκω στο DSLAM της Τερψιθέας (9605) από χθες το βράδυ (27/06) οι ταχύτητές μου είναι άθλιες. Έχω 1024/256 με Forthnet και ενώ εδώ και 5 μήνες που έχω αναβαθμίσει κατέβαζα με σχεδόν σταθερά 110 kb/sec από χθες έχω ένα μέσο όρο 50 kb/sec (!!!).
Πήρα το 121 και μου είπαν ότι θα το κοιτάξουν. Ξαναπήρα και μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Επίσης μου είπαν ότι από χθες το βράδυ αναβαθμίζουν αλλά δεν ξέρουν αν είμαι στο πιλοτικό. Τι να υποθέσω; Ότι έχουν πάρει τους πιλοτικούς 512, τους διπλασίασαν και τους έριξαν στους 1024 με αυτό το αποτέλεσμα;
Έχω πια απελπιστεί με τον ΟΤΕ και περιμένω κάποιον εναλλακτικό μπας και δω άσπρη μέρα...

----------


## harris

Φαίνεται πάντως πως το upload δεν είναι limited από την HOL... αλλά και το download δεν είναι και φανατικά κρατημένο...

Με γραμμή 1024/256 και σύνδεση 384/128 πέρνω τα παρακάτω:

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . *221.78Kb/s*
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 474.73Κb/s

----------


## lewton

> Και για να κάνουμε και μια διευκρίνηση για την Vivodi. Αν είχε και η Vivodi ικανότητα να παρέχει σε πολλούς χρήστες LLU με αποτέλεσμα τα DSLAM της να φτάσουν κοντά στο όριο τους, λόγω ότι μιλάμε για ADSL, τότε και οι χρήστες ADSL της Vivodi θα ήξεραν τι σημαίνει ώρα αιχμής. Το ότι αυτή τη στιγμή, η ποιότητα είναι αυτή που είναι, δεν οφείλεται στο ότι η Vivodi έχει τους guru και τον καλύτερο εξοπλισμό στον κόσμο, αλλά στο ότι σαν εταιρία είναι μικρή, με μικρό αριθμό συνδρομητών στο LLU και στα DSLAM της και προσωπικά, μικρή τη βλέπω να παραμένει για πολύ ακομα.


Δε μας νοιάζει αν θα παραμείνει μικρή.
Μας νοιάζει να μας παρέχει σωστές υπηρεσίες (που το κάνει με εξαίρεση το γνωστό τρίμηνο πριν 1,5 χρόνο και ένα δίμηνο πρόσφατα που είχαν ανέβει τα pings), να τις παρέχει σε πολύ ανταγωνιστικές τιμές (αν δεν υπολογίσουμε το πιλοτικό της HOL το κάνει), να μην κάνει λάθη λόγω κακής οργάνωσης και να μην κλείσει για όσο είμαστε συνδρομητές και μείνουμε ξεκρέμαστοι.

----------


## the_inq

Εγώ μένω στου Παπάγου και επίσης αναβαθμίστηκα. Βέβαια έχω συνδρομή 256/128 απο Forthnet οπότε δεν βλέπω διαφορά :P

----------


## manicx

> Δε μας νοιάζει αν θα παραμείνει μικρή.
> Μας νοιάζει να μας παρέχει σωστές υπηρεσίες (που το κάνει με εξαίρεση το γνωστό τρίμηνο πριν 1,5 χρόνο και ένα δίμηνο πρόσφατα που είχαν ανέβει τα pings), να τις παρέχει σε πολύ ανταγωνιστικές τιμές (αν δεν υπολογίσουμε το πιλοτικό της HOL το κάνει), να μην κάνει λάθη λόγω κακής οργάνωσης και να μην κλείσει για όσο είμαστε συνδρομητές και μείνουμε ξεκρέμαστοι.


Διευκρίνηση καθώς έχασες ότι είχα με κεφαλαία γράμματα. Καλή στους πελάτες της με εξαίρεση τα pings, κάκκιστη εως για τα μπάζα για τους υποψήφιους πελάτες της. Το πρόβλημα με την Βιβόδι δεν είναι με τους πελάτες της, αλλά το πως θα γίνει πελάτης της κάποιος καθώς 

α) Δεν έχει υποδομή
β) Δεν έχει προγραμματισμό
γ) Δεν έχει σχέδιο

Η Vivodi δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει αν δεν έχει τα παραπάνω και για να τα αποκτήσει θα πρέπει είτε να αρχίσουν να πηγαίνουν στο πρόβλημα πριν πάει το πρόβλημα σε αυτούς, είτε να αγορασθεί από κάποια ξένη εταιρία με πιο ικανά διοικητικά στελέχη. Δεν αρκεί επομένως να έχει Ericsson DSLAM, αλλά ανθρώπους που να έχουν αντίληψη του τι γίνεται στην αγορά και σωστή επικοινωνία τόσο με τον καταναλωτή όσο και με τον πελάτη.

----------


## Zer0c00L

σωστος ο παικτης.

δεν ειναι ομως η μονη εταιρεια φιλε μου που πασχει απο παιδικες αρρωστιες για ψαξε θα βρεις και αλλες με αυτην την νοοτροπια για αυτο το DSL παει απο το κακο στο χειροτερο αντι να φτιαξει.

σε λιγο η τουρκια/αλβανια/σκοπια θα εχουν καλυτερη προσβαση στο ιντερνετ απο μας κατσε και θα δεις.

----------


## vazelo

Καταγραφω νεες ταχυτητες ρεκορ απο το http://adsltest.forthnet.gr/
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 168.45Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 646.75kb/s

----------


## Zer0c00L

υπομονη μην βιαζεστε καντε διακοπες και οταν γυρισετε με το καλο θα δειτε και τις αναβαθμισμενες γραμμες και τα προβληματα τους και τον λογαριασμο να σας περιμενει.

αντε αφηστε τους υπολογιστες και καντε κανενα μπανακι.

αν δεν δουλευα το ιδιο θα εκανα εγω βεβαια εγω θα παω ελπιζω απο τις 15/8 και μετα.

----------


## Patentman

@vazelo με τι παροχη εισαι; Με demo η με την "κανονικη" σου; Ποιος ISP;
Και γω τοσο εβγαλα αλλά κατα τις 8:00 με demo. Θα δοκιμασω το βραδυ για ασφαλη συμπερασματα να δω αν μου αναβαθμισαν και την παροχη απο 4νετ.

----------


## gravis

εντομεταξυ δεν μπορω να καταλάβω τι σόϊ πιλοτικο μπορει να ειναι η αναβάθμιση μιας γραμμής απο 512/128 σε 1024/256!!, Καλα ρε ΟΤΕ, μεχρι χτες δεν έδινες 1024? πρέπει παλι να το περάσεις απο πιλοτική φάση? .. :Clap:    για το 2048/256 το καταλαβαίνω , αλλα τα υπόλοιπα?

----------


## mgv

Dio erotiseis 

Pws xero an anavathmistika (episima)
An anavathmistika tha piano 48 (megisto 384) h konta sto 100(768)

Sorry gia ta greeklish alla kati paizei me to site

----------


## Patentman

Φανταζομαι δοκιμαζουν πολλα, BBRAS, contention ratio, πακετα, εξοπλισμο σε κεντρα (καποια θα ειναι πληρως αναβαθμισμενα) και λοιπα. 

Το θεμα ειναι να γινει σωστα και οχι να πηξουμε σε καποια φαση και αντι για 768 εχω 56Κ, οπως ηταν καποια στιγμη να δηλωνεται σαν βλαβη μονο αν ειχες 2KBps και κατω! Μην τρελαθουμε και το  fast internet το κανουμε V.33 -ουτε καν V.92

@mgv θα πιασεις 45-48Κ αμα εχεις καλο ISP στα 384, αν ο ISP σου αναβαθμισε και αυτος την παροχη θα πιανεις κοντα στα 80Κ, αλλά τις "καλες" ωρες.

----------


## wizardsl

> Εγώ μένω στου Παπάγου και επίσης αναβαθμίστηκα. Βέβαια έχω συνδρομή 256/128 απο Forthnet οπότε δεν βλέπω διαφορά :P



Κι εγώ εκεί μένω αλλά έχω 1024 και δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα. Πάντως δεν έχω δει έστω και μία αναβάθμιση σε κάποιον εδώ στα 2048..

----------


## vazelo

> @vazelo με τι παροχη εισαι; Με demo η με την "κανονικη" σου; Ποιος ISP;
> Και γω τοσο εβγαλα αλλά κατα τις 8:00 με demo. Θα δοκιμασω το βραδυ για ασφαλη συμπερασματα να δω αν μου αναβαθμισαν και την παροχη απο 4νετ.


Γραμμη/παρεχεα TELLAS 384 που εγινε τωρα 786.

----------


## harris

> Γραμμη/παρεχεα TELLAS 384 που εγινε τωρα 786.


Θες να πεις πως η TELLAS σου αναβάθμισε την γραμμή σου δωρέαν?!?!?!?!?

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Aναβαθμίστηκα και εγώ στον Χολαργό 
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 256 / 1.024


Πρώτες εντυπώσεις

Το Upload με το βάτραχο πάει σύννεφο.

Το Download μου τα χαλάει λύγο είναι λύγο ασταθές αλλά μάλλον φταίω γιατί δεν έχω τελειώσει με τις ρυθμίσεις σε Shareaza & Azureus.

Φυσικά το σερφάρισμα από δυο PC & users ταυτόχρονα με την χρίση των παραπάνω προγραμμάτων πετάει

----------


## nxenos

> Πρώτες εντυπώσεις
> 
> Το Upload με το βάτραχο πάει σύννεφο.
> 
> Το Download μου τα χαλάει λύγο είναι λύγο ασταθές αλλά μάλλον φταίω γιατί δεν έχω τελειώσει με τις ρυθμίσεις σε Shareaza & Azureus.
> 
> Φυσικά το σερφάρισμα από δυο PC & users ταυτόχρονα με την χρίση των παραπάνω προγραμμάτων πετάει


δεν μας ειπες με τι ταχυτητα......

----------


## wizardsl

Re-Ti-Re είσαι σε alcatel?

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> δεν μας ειπες με τι ταχυτητα......


Φυσικά μιλάω για το όριο της γραμμής Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 256 / 1.024




> Re-Ti-Re είσαι σε alcatel?


Δεν ξέρω

----------


## al0000

> Υποβάθμιση...
> Ανήκω στο DSLAM της Τερψιθέας (9605) από χθες το βράδυ (27/06) οι ταχύτητές μου είναι άθλιες. Έχω 1024/256 με Forthnet και ενώ εδώ και 5 μήνες που έχω αναβαθμίσει κατέβαζα με σχεδόν σταθερά 110 kb/sec από χθες έχω ένα μέσο όρο 50 kb/sec (!!!).
> Πήρα το 121 και μου είπαν ότι θα το κοιτάξουν. Ξαναπήρα και μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Επίσης μου είπαν ότι από χθες το βράδυ αναβαθμίζουν αλλά δεν ξέρουν αν είμαι στο πιλοτικό. Τι να υποθέσω; Ότι έχουν πάρει τους πιλοτικούς 512, τους διπλασίασαν και τους έριξαν στους 1024 με αυτό το αποτέλεσμα;
> Έχω πια απελπιστεί με τον ΟΤΕ και περιμένω κάποιον εναλλακτικό μπας και δω άσπρη μέρα...


Και εγώ τα ίδια από DSLAM τερψιθέας. Έχει πιτάρει πάλι.
Έχω 1mbit και κατεβάζω από ntua me 60k/sec

----------


## Zer0c00L

Η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια...

----------


## Manos85

Παιδιά απο Τερψιθέα έχετε κανένα τηλέφωνο να τους πάρουμε να δούμε πότε με το καλό θα έχουμε την αναβάθμιση??

----------


## vazelo

> Θες να πεις πως η TELLAS σου αναβάθμισε την γραμμή σου δωρέαν?!?!?!?!?


Ξερω και γω?? Δωρεαν ξεδωρεαν εχω κανει ετοιση να κοπει και θα την εχω μεχρι τη Δευτερα. Μετα παο 4net(στην περιφημη της 1ης Ιουνιου). Παντως δνε νομιζω ετσι χωρις να με ρωτησουν να με χρωσουν!

----------


## nnn

Δοκιμές είναι.
Αν είσαι σε περιοχή που πιλοτικά αναβάθμίστηκε η ταχύτητα Οτέ ζήτα από τη 4νετ να σου αναβαθμίσει και τη συνδρομή.
Η αίσθηση που υπάρχει είναι ό,τι οι Isps θα αναβαθμίσουν και αυτοί την πρόσβαση δωρεάν όσο διαρκεί το πιλοτικό.

----------


## HellV1L

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ξυπνώντας να πάω στην δουλειά μου είδα πως η γραμμή αναβαθμίστηκε. Επειδή πρέπει να την κάνω για την δουλειά (πάλι άργησα) πρόλαβα μόνο ένα τεστ (απλό download από apple.com). Κατεβάζει σταθερά με 232   !
> 
> Γραμμή ΟΤΕ, ISP Forthnet (που τελικά όντως έχει αφήσει ελεύθερο το bandwidth για τις γραμμές του πιλοτικού), DSLAM Άρης και γραμμή (πλέον) 2048/256.


ποιο ειναι το νουμερο σου (3-4 αρχικα νουμερα πες)

----------


## JiKL

Aν και απο οσο μου ειπε η Forthnet δεν ειμαι σε Alcatel αλλα σε Intracom στον Χολαργο εχω αναβαθμιστει σε 768...Γενικα δεν το εχω testarei αρκετα αλλα σε μερικες φασεις πεταει και σε καποιες αλλες ειναι απογοητευτικα αργο...Κανω υπομονη μεχρι το βραδυ που ειναι πιο normal τα πραγματα!

----------


## harris

> Aν και απο οσο μου ειπε η Forthnet δεν ειμαι σε Alcatel αλλα σε Intracom στον Χολαργο εχω αναβαθμιστει σε 768...Γενικα δεν το εχω testarei αρκετα αλλα σε μερικες φασεις πεταει και σε καποιες αλλες ειναι απογοητευτικα αργο...Κανω υπομονη μεχρι το βραδυ που ειναι πιο normal τα πραγματα!


Γιατί δεν κοιτάζεις σε τί ταχύτητα έχει συγχρονίσει το μόντεμ σου με το dslam?!

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> αλλα σε μερικες φασεις πεταει και σε καποιες αλλες ειναι απογοητευτικα αργο...


Μπα…
Εγώ φταίω κάνω τεστ….. :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Μπα…
> Εγώ φταίω κάνω τεστ…..





Off Topic


		Ναι μάλλον  :Razz: 

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 216.73Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 886.87kb/s

Εκμεταλευόμενος την σημερινή αναβάθμιση από τον πΟΤΕ στα 1024, έβαλα και την δοκιμαστική 15 ημερών Home1024 της HOL...

Αλλά δεν με εντυπωσίασε το αποτέλεσμα! Σε download από το www.streamload.com μου έβγαλε ελάχιστες φορές πάνω από 100ΚΒ... συνήθως κυμαινόταν γύρω στα 70-80 ΚΒ  :Thumb down:

----------


## apkor

*η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ μου αναβάθμισε τη σύνδεση δωρεάν!!!*
Είχα 512 ΟΤΕ/ΤΕΛΛΑΣ
Πρίν 2 μέρες έγινε 1024 απο ΟΤΕ
Σήμερα η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ μου έστειλε e-mail ότι αναβαθμίζει το provinding δωρεάν σε 1024.

Μπράβο στην ΤΕΛΛΑΣ για την άμεση αντίδραση.

----------


## sdikr

> *η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ μου αναβάθμισε τη σύνδεση δωρεάν!!!*
> Είχα 512 ΟΤΕ/ΤΕΛΛΑΣ
> Πρίν 2 μέρες έγινε 1024 απο ΟΤΕ
> Σήμερα η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ μου έστειλε e-mail ότι αναβαθμίζει το provinding δωρεάν σε 1024.
> 
> Μπράβο στην ΤΕΛΛΑΣ για την άμεση αντίδραση.


Πρωτά απο όλα μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ  που κάνει την κίνηση  :Wink: 

Και φυσικά μπράβο  σε όλους τους πάροχους,  φυσικά το θέμα ειναι,  μετα  το πιλοτικό τι θα κάνουν;

----------


## harris

> *η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ μου αναβάθμισε τη σύνδεση δωρεάν!!!*
> Είχα 512 ΟΤΕ/ΤΕΛΛΑΣ
> Πρίν 2 μέρες έγινε 1024 απο ΟΤΕ
> Σήμερα η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ μου έστειλε e-mail ότι αναβαθμίζει το provinding δωρεάν σε 1024.
> 
> Μπράβο στην ΤΕΛΛΑΣ για την άμεση αντίδραση.


Καλοτάξιδη!  :Laughing: 

Το βασικότερο νέο για εμάς που δεν είμαστε την οικογένειας ΤΕΛΛΑΣ, είναι πως αυτό είναι μέσο πίεσης προς τους δικούς μας παρόχους!

Έχω ήδη κάνει από το πρωι 2 κλήσεις στην HOL για το θέμα αλλά ακόμα απάντηση δεν πήρα...

Ες αύριον τα σπουδαία :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Καλοτάξιδη! 
> 
> Το βασικότερο νέο για εμάς που δεν είμαστε την οικογένειας ΤΕΛΛΑΣ, είναι πως αυτό είναι μέσο πίεσης προς τους δικούς μας παρόχους!
> 
> Έχω ήδη κάνει από το πρωι 2 κλήσεις στην HOL για το θέμα αλλά ακόμα απάντηση δεν πήρα...
> 
> Ες αύριον τα σπουδαία


Συμφώνα με αυτά που διαβάζω,  (OTEnet, Forthnet, Tellas, vivodi)  τουλάχιστον όσο  αφορά το πιλοτικό θα γίνει.

λογικά  όλοι θα το παρέχουν (ίσως να αργήσει λίγο)

----------


## apkor

> Πρωτά απο όλα μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ που κάνει την κίνηση 
> 
> Και φυσικά μπράβο σε όλους τους πάροχους, φυσικά το θέμα ειναι, μετα το πιλοτικό τι θα κάνουν;


Εχεις δίκιο. Απο τη χαρά μου ξέχασα να αποδώσω "τα του καίσαρος τω καίσαρι"
Μπράβο και στον ΟΤΕ που ταρακούνησε τα νερά

Sorry για το off-topic αλλά απο τη χαρά μου αναφέρω:

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 223.10Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 887.85kb/s

----------


## No-Name

Μπορεί κάποιος που έχει ΟΤΕΝΕΤ να μου πέι αν του αναβάθμισαν την συνδρομή??

----------


## nickthegreek

ΟΤΕΝΕΤ εδώ DSLAM Τερψιθέας (962ΧΧΧΧ). Λογικά η σύνδεση μου έχει αναβαθμιστεί (χτυπάει 45-48 το μτορρεντ) αλλά η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ μου δινει ακόμα 384. Μέχρι και σε τεστ ταχύτητας μου έβγαλε κοντα 370. Οπότε η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ δεν έχει αναβαθμίσει (ακόμα; ) τις συνδέσεις της.

----------


## jobous

Εδώ Ραφήνα. Πλήρης αναβάθμηση  απο 384 σε 768 και μαζί πακέτο και η forthnet.
Download περίπου 80 kb/s.
και 
TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 163.07Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 574.87kb/s

----------


## Cha0s

> ΟΤΕΝΕΤ εδώ DSLAM Τερψιθέας (962ΧΧΧΧ). Λογικά η σύνδεση μου έχει αναβαθμιστεί (χτυπάει 45-48 το μτορρεντ) αλλά η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ μου δινει ακόμα 384. Μέχρι και σε τεστ ταχύτητας μου έβγαλε κοντα 370. Οπότε η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ δεν έχει αναβαθμίσει (ακόμα; ) τις συνδέσεις της.


Από Τερψιθέα και εγώ, έγινε ένα disconnect, συνδέθηκε μετά από 1 λεπτό.

Συγχρόνισε κανονικά στα 768/192.

Δοκίμασα download από το NTUA και κατέβαζε ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ με 690kbps.

Κοιτάω latency με forthnet.gr (forthnet isp έχω) και βλέπω 110ms κολημένο.
Ούτε για πλάκα λιγότερο.


Εννοείται πως η γραμμή είναι idle.


Έλεος... κάποιοι θέλουμε το internet για δουλειά (=latency) όχι για να κατεβάζουμε :Evil:

----------


## Rick_641

:Confused:  


> εντομεταξυ δεν μπορω να καταλάβω τι σόϊ πιλοτικο μπορει να ειναι η αναβάθμιση μιας γραμμής απο 512/128 σε 1024/256!!, Καλα ρε ΟΤΕ, μεχρι χτες δεν έδινες 1024? πρέπει παλι να το περάσεις απο πιλοτική φάση? .. για το 2048/256 το καταλαβαίνω , αλλα τα υπόλοιπα?


Πολύ ευστοχο το σχόλιο σου φίλε!  :One thumb up: 
Κι εγώ την ίδια απορία έχω!

----------


## Manos85

Τερψιθέα με ConneX Και γραμμή 512 μου την έκαναν πρίν λίγο 768  :Sad:  αύριο θα τους πάρω να δω γιατι έγινε αυτό.

Τεστ που έκανα κατεβάζει 681 Kbps.
Έχω μια εντύπωση ότι η OTENET αναβαθμίστηκε και αυτή.

Τώρα κατέβασα απο ntua.gr με 80-83 καρφωμένα!!!
Αχ άντε να fixaroyn και να το πάνε 1024!!

----------


## Cha0s

> Τερψιθέα με ConneX Και γραμμή 512 μου την έκαναν πρίν λίγο 768  αύριο θα τους πάρω να δω γιατι έγινε αυτό.
> 
> Τεστ που έκανα κατεβάζει 681 Kbps.
> Έχω μια εντύπωση ότι η OTENET αναβαθμίστηκε και αυτή.
> 
> Τώρα κατέβασα απο ntua.gr με 80-83 καρφωμένα!!!
> Αχ άντε να fixaroyn και να το πάνε 1024!!



Από latency;

----------


## Manos85

> Από latency;


Πως το βλέπουν αυτό;

Μόλις έκανα και ένα Upload test 
162 Kbps or 0.16 Mbps (20 kB/s)

----------


## lewton

Ουδεμία αλλαγή είναι μόνιμη λέει...

----------


## Manos85

Πάμε γερά!!
Παιδιά ντάξει έκανα και τεστ με 768/198 με 2 VOIP κα ι μιλάω μια χαρα!! Αυτό θέλω μιας και σπίτι όλοι μιλάμε με VOIP!!

----------


## BoGe

> Πάμε γερά!!
> Παιδιά ντάξει έκανα και τεστ με 768/198 με 2 VOIP κα ι μιλάω μια χαρα!! Αυτό θέλω μιας και σπίτι όλοι μιλάμε με VOIP!!


Να το  ξανακάνειs το φθινόπωρο και μετά, που θα έχουν αναβαθμιστεί *όλοι*.
Τώρα δεν έχει πολύ σημασία.

----------


## chatasos

> Ουδεμία αλλαγή είναι μόνιμη λέει...


Λογικό δεν είναι?

----------


## mskalamari

> Ουδεμία αλλαγή είναι μόνιμη λέει...


Ουδέν μονιμότερον του προσωρινού

----------


## Manos85

> Να το  ξανακάνειs το φθινόπωρο και μετά, που θα έχουν αναβαθμιστεί *όλοι*.
> Τώρα δεν έχει πολύ σημασία.


Στο κέντρο μου όμως που θα περνάει το adsl θα έχουν αναβαθμιστεί όλοι όποτε αν ειναι πιτα τότε θα είναι από τώρα.

Γνώμη βεβαια.

----------


## al0000

Τερψιθέα, 962xxxx, ακόμα 1024  :Sad:

----------


## BoGe

> Στο κέντρο μου όμως που θα περνάει το adsl θα έχουν αναβαθμιστεί όλοι όποτε αν ειναι πιτα τότε θα είναι από τώρα.
> 
> Γνώμη βεβαια.


Δυστηχώς δεν ισχύει 100% όπως το λες.

----------


## Manos85

Φίλε έχεις 512 και περιμένεις 1024?
Ειμαι και εγω με 962χχχχ και την 512 μου την εκαναν 768 μόνο.
Ακόμα φαίνετε δεν έχουν δώσει 1024 γραμμές.
Πάντως πετάει.

Boge μπορεί να έχεις δίκαιο.. ο χρονος θα δείξει!

----------


## No-Name

Aκόμα δεν έχουν αναβαθμιστεί όλες οι συνδέσεις οπότε δεν έχουμε ξεκάθαρη εικόνα του τι γίνεται.Βασικά δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί υπήρχαν προβλήματα σύνδεσης adsl στο internet σήμερα σε πολλές περιοχές μήπως παίζει ρόλο και η εν δρασει αναβάθμιση?

----------


## al0000

Εγώ έχω ήδη 1024 και περιμένω να πάω 2048

Υπάρχει κανείς, από οποιοδήποτε DSLAM που να πήγε από 1024 σε 2048?

----------


## mgv

otenet φοιτητικό.
αναβάθμιση μάλλον το βραδάκι σήμερα.
(768-192)Σε test my net βλέπω μέχρι 635 kbps αλλά ασταθές.
μέση ταχύτητα τα 37.Σε torrents peak το 47
Λοιπόν forthnet και tellas αναβάθμισαν τις συνδέσεις οι δημόσιοι το χαβά τους.
Απο hol ξέρει κανείς τίποτα;
 Γιατί αν αναβάθμισαν όλοι οι providers τις συνδέσεις εκτός από την otenet ε τότε.. :Thumb down:

----------


## Manos85

Ok .. :Smile: 
Πιστεύω αυτή η νύχτα για εμάς τους Τερψιθέα dslam ειναι κρίσιμη  :Smile:

----------


## No-Name

> otenet φοιτητικό.
> αναβάθμιση μάλλον το βραδάκι σήμερα.
> (768-192)Σε test my net βλέπω μέχρι 635 kbps αλλά ασταθές.
> μέση ταχύτητα τα 37.Σε torrents peak το 47
> Λοιπόν forthnet και tellas αναβάθμισαν τις συνδέσεις οι δημόσιοι το χαβά τους.
> Απο hol ξέρει κανείς τίποτα;
> Γιατί αν αναβάθμισαν όλοι οι providers τις συνδέσεις εκτός από την otenet ε τότε..


Δες λίγο παραπάνω τι παρέθεσα εκεί θα σου λυθεί η απορία για την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.

----------


## harris

> Απο hol ξέρει κανείς τίποτα;


Είπαμε! Ακόμα περιμένουμε να μας πούνε αν θα μας αναβαθμίσουν  :Wink:

----------


## mgv

> Δες λίγο παραπάνω τι παρέθεσα εκεί θα σου λυθεί η απορία για την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.


Λοιπόν επειδή ανήκω σε πιλοτικό dslam.Eξήγησε μου .Ο οτε αναβαθμίζει όλες τις dsl γραμμές η μόνο τις περιοχές στο πιλοτικό;άρα εφόσον είμαι σε πιλοτικό θα πρέπει να αναβαθμίζει και τη σύνδεση.Και τι μπούρδες για 512.Στη 384 με εδετ έπιανα 42.Τώρα πιάνω 47.Ωραία 512!Να τη χαίρονται.Α ρε δημόσιο αθάνατο!

----------


## Patentman

Εγω παντως μονο το πρωι ειδα διαφορα σημαντικη, κατα τα αλλα ακομα και με demo1024 επιανα ταχυτηες κοντα στο οριο της 384. Η πατωσε η γραμμη ή η συνδεση δηλαδη.
Αφου ειχα παρει demo 1024 και το εψαχνα οτι εχω παρει 384...αφου κατεβαζα με 33.

Το πρωι (χτες δηλαδη) κατα τις 8:00 επιασα πρωτη φορα 660kbits και 80KBps απο ftp ενω την υπολοιπη μερα απλα σερνομαι (για τα δεδομενα της 768).

Τελικα τωρα που ειμαι με την κανονικη συνδρομη βλεπω πως μαλλον την εχουν αναβαθμισει και αυτη αλλά 2:00 και το μονο που επιασε ειναι 61.5ΚBps....

----------


## No-Name

> Λοιπόν επειδή ανήκω σε πιλοτικό dslam.Eξήγησε μου .Ο οτε αναβαθμίζει όλες τις dsl γραμμές η μόνο τις περιοχές στο πιλοτικό;άρα εφόσον είμαι σε πιλοτικό θα πρέπει να αναβαθμίζει και τη σύνδεση.Και τι μπούρδες για 512.Στη 384 με εδετ έπιανα 42.Τώρα πιάνω 47.Ωραία 512!Να τη χαίρονται.Α ρε δημόσιο αθάνατο!


Esσύ φίλε είδες να είσαι σε 512?Αν ναθι τότε έχει αναβαθμισεί η γραμμή για τη  συνδρομή σου ξέρεις?

----------


## mgv

Λοιπόν από rapidshare 30άρι.Φαίνεται πως η otenet εμένα με υποβάθμισε.Ε ρε κάτι γαλλικά που θα ακούσουν αύριο :Very angry:   :Very angry:

----------


## No-Name

Μάλλον έχετε μπερδέψει την έννοια πιλοτικό με εμπορικό....
Διακρίνω μία υστερία ρε παιδιά παίζεται με το 1-2 kb/s χαλαρώστε από Σεπτέμβρη όλοι μαζί!  :Smile:

----------


## HAXOR_OEM

εγω παιδες δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα.. :Thinking:

----------


## Stelios

> Aκόμα δεν έχουν αναβαθμιστεί όλες οι συνδέσεις οπότε δεν έχουμε ξεκάθαρη εικόνα του τι γίνεται.Βασικά δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί υπήρχαν προβλήματα σύνδεσης adsl στο internet σήμερα σε πολλές περιοχές μήπως παίζει ρόλο και η εν δρασει αναβάθμιση?


Ισως παιζουν απο πισω upgrade στα διαφορα πιτταρισμενα DSLAM ... Ισως λεω.

----------


## Patentman

> Μάλλον έχετε μπερδέψει την έννοια πιλοτικό με εμπορικό....
> Διακρίνω μία υστερία ρε παιδιά παίζεται με το 1-2 kb/s χαλαρώστε από Σεπτέμβρη όλοι μαζί!


Οχι ισα ισα, για να μην με πιασει υστερια!  :Smile:  
Ουτε το πιλοτικο το μπερδευω. 384 εκανα συμφωνια για εκει με καιει βασικα.

Ομως για να μην φτασω στα επιπεδα του 1-2 kb/s  :Evil:  (ναι καλα ακουσατε τοσο ειχα καποτε και  με 5000+ ping) και οχι στις διαφορες 1-2 kb/s στα 30 π.χ ψαχνομαι απο τωρα. 

Αυτος ο εναμιση μηνας εδω μου εκατσε  :Mad:

----------


## mgv

> Μάλλον έχετε μπερδέψει την έννοια πιλοτικό με εμπορικό....
> Διακρίνω μία υστερία ρε παιδιά παίζεται με το 1-2 kb/s χαλαρώστε από Σεπτέμβρη όλοι μαζί! 	
> 29-06-06 02:18


Εγώ ξέρω ότι στην Ευρώπη γελάνε μετις ταχύτητες μας.
Να χαιρόμαστε 1μβιτ με 40ε όταν Ιταλία 15 Ε 4μβιτ Γερμανία 6μβιτ 10 Ε αγγλία 8μβιτ 20Ε :Laughing:  

Ολοι ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον Οτε.Σα δε ντρεπόμαστε :Evil:

----------


## wizardsl

Εμένα διακόπηκε η σύνδεσή μου για λίγο μετά τις 23:00 και είπα μήπως, αλλά δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Για να δούμε..

----------


## BadCluster

Τερψιθέα,
απο 384/128 σε 768/192

Η διαφορά είναι κάτι παραπάνω απο φανερή ακόμα και με απλό browse.

Να φανταστείτε είχα να μπω κάτι μήνες εδώ και την αναβάθμιση την είχα ακούσει κάποια στιγμή πριν μια εβδομάδα χωρίς όμως να δώσω σημασία.

Πριν λίγες ώρες έπαθα πλάκα με την ευκολία που άνοιγαν οι σελίδες.

Λέω κάποιο κουλό κάνει ο ΟΤΕ και είμαι καβάλα στο άλογο.
Το κουλό όμως συνέχιζε για μια ώρα και έτσι πήγα στο panel του router και είδα τις παραπάνω ενδείξεις.

----------


## HAXOR_OEM

και εμενα διακοπηκε πριν 5 λεπτα αλλα τπτ.. :Laughing:

----------


## No-Name

Σε μένα ναι μέν δεν έχγινε αναβάθμιση αλλά είναι καρφωμένο όλη μέρα στα 110+.Αύριο ελπίζω να ξημερώσει μία το ίδιο ευχάριστη μέρα.

----------


## HAXOR_OEM

εγω με λιγο πειραγμα βεβαια ειναι στα 120 εδω και ενα μηνα..ακομα καμια διαφορα..μια ερωτηση..ο οτε ανεωαζει το dslam οι providers θα ανεβασουν το broadband?? γιατι εγω πηρα την τελλας πριν λιγο και μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια επισημη ενημερωση για τοθσ providers ακομα..!

*ανεβαζει

sorry για τα σαρδαμ αλλα ειμαι κομματια απο την δουλεια

----------


## wizardsl

Μπορείς να κάνεις edit επίσης..

----------


## Spongebob

Χαιρετω.. Ειμαι κατοχος μιας 1024 γραμμης του οτε και isp forthnet 
Με χαρα ακουσα την ανακοινωση για τις αναβαθμίσεις .. δλδ αφου βγήκαν τα έξοδα ολου του ομίλου επιχειρήσεων του ΟΤΕ απο τα χρηματα μας .. γυρω στα 75 απο μενα.. και απο ολους εσας! ερχοντε οι λυτρωτές να μας αναβαθμήσουν... ελεος .. δεν μας κανουν χάρη! 

Τα παραβλέπουμε ολα αυτα και περνάμε στο οτι θα γίνουμε κατοχοι 2086 συνδεσης.. και? σκατούλες 4mbps 10mbps T1 E1πότε θα έχουμε? 
Κυριοι θα χρειαστούμε πολλές ''πυλωτικες'' αναβαθμίσεις μεχρι να εξαργηρώσουμε τα λεφτάκια μας και να φτάσουμε τις ανταγωνιστικές ευρωπαικές κ μη χώρες!!

Φιλικά b0b

----------


## dhmk

Εδώ Χολαργός. Ακόμη καμιά αναβάθμιση.

----------


## cmos

> Μάλλον έχετε μπερδέψει την έννοια πιλοτικό με εμπορικό....
> Διακρίνω μία υστερία ρε παιδιά παίζεται με το 1-2 kb/s χαλαρώστε από Σεπτέμβρη όλοι μαζί!


 :One thumb up:  Σωστός - πολύς ντόρος για το τίποτα σε όλο το thread !!

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Είμαι Χολαργό.
Είχα:
ΟΤΕ: (Up/Down) 128/512
OTENet: (Up/Down) 128/384

Κάποια στιγμή εχθές στο πρωί έγινε αναβάθμιση σε:
ΟΤΕ: (Up/Down) 256/1024 (αυτό γράφει το router)
OTENet: (Up/Down) 256/1024 (από μετρήσεις που έκανα)

Το μεσημέρι που πήγα στο σπίτι η σύνδεση πετούσε ιδικά στο Upload 

Αργά το βράδυ έγινε μια αποσύνδεση και από τότε έχω:
ΟΤΕ: (Up/Down) 256/1024 (αυτό γράφει το router)
OTENet: (Up/Down) 192/768 (από μετρήσεις που έκανα)

Τώρα τερματίζει στο Upload αλλά και στο Download 192/768



Off Topic


		Τώρα μαζεύω τα πράγματά μου και σε λίγες μέρες φεύγω για διακοπές διαρκείας. Την DSL μου στο Χολαργό θα την έχει ο αδελφός μου και θα της αλλάζει τα φώτα.  :Whistle:  

Καλές διακοπές σε όλους   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## Manos85

Καλημέρα παιδιά φυσικά ξύπνησα νωρίς νωρίς σήμερα και είδα 1024/256 στο modemaki μου.
Άρχισα τα τεστ και  :Smile: 
Download speed
902 Kbps or 0.9 Mbps (110 kB/s)
Upload Speed
212 Kbps or 0.21 Mbps (26 kB/s)


Να πω είμαι σε Τερψιθεα είχα 512/128 πήγα σε 1024/256 και με πακέτο ConneX με την προσφορά των 28 ευρώ που έβαλε πρίν λίγες μέρες.

----------


## wintech2003

Απο πακέτα πως πάμε?
Το VoIP πως παιζει?
Τα Latencies βελτιώθηκαν?

----------


## Manos85

VOIP Παίζει μια χαρά και 2 ταυτόχρονα!
Πακέτα δεν ξέρω μια και έχω ΑΤΑ και μιλάω απο εκέι.
Τώρα για latencies τι ενοείτε?Πως τεστάρω;

----------


## Minotavrs

Αντε να δούμε και εμεις εδω πάνω ποτε θα αναβαθμιστουμε...  :Sad:

----------


## euri

> Αντε να δούμε και εμεις εδω πάνω ποτε θα αναβαθμιστουμε...


Η ανακοίνωση από την ΟΤΕ ΑΕ αναφέρει εμπορική διάθεση των διπλασιασμένων ταχυτήτων τον ερχόμενο Σεπτέμβρη.  Ενδεχομένως θα γίνει κάποια ανακοίνωση στα πλαίσια της ΔΕΘ, όπως πέρυσι με τις μειώσεις των παγίων.

Έως τότε, ας κάνουμε ανέμελοι τα μπάνια του λαού  :Smile:

----------


## asph0del

> Τερψιθέα,
> απο 384/128 σε 768/192




Εεεε.. που ακριβώς τερψιθεα εισαι φιλε μπας και πλησιαζει και η ωρα μας...!!!!!! :Embarassed:

----------


## Patentman

> μπας και πλησιαζει και η ωρα μας...!!!!!!


Θεος φυλαξει! Και με τετοιο avatar...

Μην αγχωνεστε θα αναβαθμιστειτε ολοι, εγω πρωτος!  :Laughing:

----------


## al0000

Ξέρει κανείς το τηλέφωνο των τεχνικών στη Τερψιθέα?

----------


## BadCluster

Τερψιθέα πάνω απο την Κύπρου....

----------


## nxenos

εδω παντως κυψελη ρε παιδια ακομα τιποτα!και αυριο υποτιθεται πως ειναι η τελευταια μερα αναβαθμισεων.....

----------


## STARJOHN

Παιδια μην γκρινιαζετε κανει κατι καλο ο ΟΤΕ. ΕΙΝΑΙ σε πειραματικο σταδιο θα δουμε απο Σεπτεμβριο.Κατι ειναι και αυτο στην Ελλαδα ειμαστε παλι καλα.

----------


## wizardsl

Χτες και σήμερα έχω αποσυνδεθεί 3-4 φορές αλλά ακόμα στα 1024 είναι.

----------


## gupta

Σήμερα το απόγευμα και είδα 1024/256 
Download speed
110 kB/s
Upload Speed
26 kB/s

 Είμαι ανω γλυφάδα  (Τερψιθεα) και είχα 512/128  FORTHNET ADSL IN A BOX

----------


## StavrosL

Καποια στιγμη σημερα το απογευμα εγινε και σε εμενα αναβαθμιση
απο 512/128  σε 1024/256. Περιοχη Γλυφαδα κεντρο Ηλιούπολις

----------


## wizardsl

Εγώ παρά τη νέα διακοπή για περίπου 40 λεπτα (!) είμαι ακόμα στα 1024.. :/

----------


## Patentman

Απο οτι εχω δει δεν νομιζω να αναβαθμιστηκε κανεις απο 1024 σε 2048 και ειναι λογικο, πρωτα οι μικρες συνδεσεις ελεγχος και μετα οι πιο μεγαλες.

----------


## nikgr

Ρε παιδιά άμα θέλουν κανα μήνα για να αναβαθμίσουν 5 dslams πειραματικά φανταστείτε πόσους μήνες θα τους πάρει για να αναβαθμίσουν όλα τα κέντρα το Σπτέμβρη...
Ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος!

Ειδικά κάτι κέντρα με ξύστες υπαλλήλους όπως ο πΟΤΕ Τούμπας... ΤΑ τεμπελόσκυλα!
Τόσο δύσκολο τους είναι να λύσουν ένα χειρόφρενο?

----------


## No-Name

> Απο οτι εχω δει δεν νομιζω να αναβαθμιστηκε κανεις απο 1024 σε 2048 και ειναι λογικο, πρωτα οι μικρες συνδεσεις ελεγχος και μετα οι πιο μεγαλες.


ένας μόνο έχει παει σε 2048

----------


## nikgr

ρε παιδιά θέλουν και πιλοτικό οι άχρηστοι για να μας δώσουν 768 και 1024kbps?
Τόσον καιρό δηλαδή δεν υπήρχαν οι 1024?
Πόσο ακόμα πίσω θα μας πάει Θεέ μου αυτός ο πΟΤΕ?...

Στις άλλες χώρες στρώνουν οπτικές ίνες και εμείς θελουμε 3 μήνες για να δώσουμε πιλοτικά 768...
Και μετά τις συνταρακτικές αυτές αλλαγές του Σεπτεμβρίου (ΑΝ γίνουν) ό,τι είδατε είδατε! Του χρόνου στη ΔΕΘ πάλι κανα βήμα χελώνας μπρος.

Ετσι θα μειωθεί το χάσμα?
ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδή...

----------


## No-Name

> ρε παιδιά θέλουν και πιλοτικό οι άχρηστοι για να μας δώσουν 768 και 1024kbps?
> Τόσον καιρό δηλαδή δεν υπήρχαν οι 1024?
> Πόσο ακόμα πίσω θα μας πάει Θεέ μου αυτός ο πΟΤΕ?...


Μήπως εμείς είμαστε τελικά οι αχ*α*ρηστοι που ποτέ δεν βλεπουμε κάτι θετικά??  :Wink:  

Το ιδανικό θα ήταν δηλαδή να έχουμε 24mbps από την μία μέρα στην άλλη ε?
Δεν σε πάει πίσω απο 384 σε 128...Πρός τα πάνω κάνει αναβαθμίσεις,μπροστά πάμε νομιζω

----------


## Gordito

> Ρε παιδιά άμα θέλουν κανα μήνα για να αναβαθμίσουν 5 dslams πειραματικά φανταστείτε πόσους μήνες θα τους πάρει για να αναβαθμίσουν όλα τα κέντρα το Σπτέμβρη...
> Ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος!
> 
> Ειδικά κάτι κέντρα με ξύστες υπαλλήλους όπως ο πΟΤΕ Τούμπας... ΤΑ τεμπελόσκυλα!
> Τόσο δύσκολο τους είναι να λύσουν ένα χειρόφρενο?





> ρε παιδιά θέλουν και πιλοτικό οι άχρηστοι για να μας δώσουν 768 και 1024kbps?
> Τόσον καιρό δηλαδή δεν υπήρχαν οι 1024?
> Πόσο ακόμα πίσω θα μας πάει Θεέ μου αυτός ο πΟΤΕ?...
> 
> Στις άλλες χώρες στρώνουν οπτικές ίνες και εμείς θελουμε 3 μήνες για να δώσουμε πιλοτικά 768...
> Και μετά τις συνταρακτικές αυτές αλλαγές του Σεπτεμβρίου (ΑΝ γίνουν) ό,τι είδατε είδατε! Του χρόνου στη ΔΕΘ πάλι κανα βήμα χελώνας μπρος.
> 
> Ετσι θα μειωθεί το χάσμα?
> ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδή...


πωπω ρε παιδι μου τι μισος ειναι αυτο.Παντως οι χαρακτηρισμοι σου ειναι απαραδεκτοι.Καλο θα ειναι να εκφραζεσαι πιο ηπια γιατι το υφος σου εχει γινει αποκρουστικο :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

> πωπω ρε παιδι μου τι μισος ειναι αυτο.Παντως οι χαρακτηρισμοι σου ειναι απαραδεκτοι.Καλο θα ειναι να εκφραζεσαι πιο ηπια γιατι το υφος σου εχει γινει αποκρουστικο


το* 666ο* μήνυμα σου είναι σωστό  :Smile:  

Έχει κάνει λάθη και σφάλματα πολλά ο ΟΤΕ παλαιότερα τα οποία προσπαθεί να καλύψει καλή ώρα με τις αναβαθμίσεις ας χαλαρώσουμε όλοι τόση προκατάλειψη δεν κάνει σε κανέναν καλο

----------


## nikgr

Δεν πειράζει ας γίνομαι.
Καμάρωνε εσύ από Σεπτέμβριο την "ονομαστική" σου 768 που θα είναι πραγματική και πάλι 256...

----------


## No-Name

ήρθε ο Σεπτέμβρης και το ξέρεις?

Αν είναι και γνωρίζεις από πρίν επισύναψε κάποιο στοιχείο να μην ελπίζω άδικα τουλάχιστον

----------


## dimitrispgr

εδω και 3 μερες χωρις καμια προειδοποιηση και χωρις καμια διακοπη της συνδεσης μου, εγινε η γραμμη μου απο 384 *786*(οχι 768...). πειτε ρε παιδια εγινε σε ολους? και αν ναι ξερει κανεις αν θα κρατησει???

εχω ΟΤΕnet box στην αρχη η οποια συνεχιστικε ως αοριστου χρονου (41€/μηνα :Mad: )

----------


## ermis333

Μη φοβάσε ο ΟΤΕ έχει ανακοινώσει πως μέχρι το φθινόπωρο όλες οι ADSL ταχύτητες θα διπλασιαστούν δωρεάν. Εσύ είσαι από τους πρώτους τυχεράκηδες. :Razz:

----------


## BoGe

> το* 666ο* μήνυμα σου είναι σωστό  
> 
> Έχει κάνει λάθη και σφάλματα πολλά ο ΟΤΕ παλαιότερα τα οποία προσπαθεί να καλύψει καλή ώρα με τις αναβαθμίσεις ας χαλαρώσουμε όλοι τόση προκατάλειψη δεν κάνει σε κανέναν καλο


Άκόμα και αν το θιάξει οριστικά το DSL του τώρα, ούτε ένα, ούτε δύο μήνες οι γραμμές του ήταν χάλια. Αλλά για χρόνια η ποιότητα που έδινε ήταν ένα χάλι. 
Δεν θα του πούμε μπράβo, για κάτι που όφειλε από την αρχή να δίνει..
Όσο για τις ταχύτητες που έδινε και που θα δίνει, ας μην το σχολιάσουμε καλύτερα.

----------


## nxenos

παντως ρε παιδια σημερα παρασκευη υποτιθεται πως ειναι η τελευταια μερα και δεν εχει γινει καμμια αναβαθμιση στα 2048!αν εχει αναβαθμιστει κανεις που να μενει κεντρο αθηνας ας ενημερωσει!εκτος πια κι αν δεν ανοικω στα συγκεκριμενα dslam που δεν νομιζω, στην κυψελη μενω!του φουστη!

----------


## asph0del

> Σήμερα το απόγευμα και είδα 1024/256 
> 
>  Είμαι ανω γλυφάδα  (Τερψιθεα) και είχα 512/128  FORTHNET ADSL IN A BOX



Tι γινετεται .. Η μιση τερψιθεα εχει αναβαθμιστει και εμεις τιποτα ? Μπας και μενω στην Τερψιθεα της Ιορδανιας και δεν το'χω καταλαβει??  :ROFL:  Αυτη η αναμονη παντως ειναι θανατηφορα!! :Evil:    Αντε ντεεεε...

----------


## dfinikis

Φίλε asph0del,

μόνο αυτοί που ανήκουν στο SIEMENS-2 θα αναβαθμιστούν στην Τερψιθέα. 'Οπως βλέπεις και εγώ εξαιρούμαι !!! Υπομονή από Φθινόπωρο.

//dfinikis  :Vava:

----------


## nobig

Εχθές πήρα 134 να αλλάξω ταχύτητα (384) γιατί με την μελλοντική 768 θα είμαι οκ και μου είπε ότι ισχύουν οι αναβαθμίσεις. Για την περιοχή μου είπε (κολωνός) μέχρι χριστούγεννα θα έχει γίνει  :ROFL: 

Υπάρχει κάποιο χρονικό περιθώριο που θα γίνουν οι αναβαθμίσεις ή όσο πάει;

Η γουρούνα η 384 σέρνεται γαμώτο

----------


## dentnick

Εκτός από αναβάθμιση γραμμής γίνεται και αναβάθμιση συνδρομής;;
Ας μας πει κάποιος που έχει ADSL in a box  πχ  και αναβαθμίστηκε η γραμμή του , έγινε αναβάθμιση και στην συνδρομή;

----------


## manicx

> ρε παιδιά θέλουν και πιλοτικό οι άχρηστοι για να μας δώσουν 768 και 1024kbps?
> Τόσον καιρό δηλαδή δεν υπήρχαν οι 1024?
> Πόσο ακόμα πίσω θα μας πάει Θεέ μου αυτός ο πΟΤΕ?...
> 
> Στις άλλες χώρες στρώνουν οπτικές ίνες και εμείς θελουμε 3 μήνες για να δώσουμε πιλοτικά 768...
> Και μετά τις συνταρακτικές αυτές αλλαγές του Σεπτεμβρίου (ΑΝ γίνουν) ό,τι είδατε είδατε! Του χρόνου στη ΔΕΘ πάλι κανα βήμα χελώνας μπρος.
> 
> Ετσι θα μειωθεί το χάσμα?
> ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδή...


Αν σκεφτείς πόσο καιρό μας παίρνει να φτιάξουμε την κακιά σκάλα, το μετρό κα πολλά, να λες κι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## chilli21

Σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι;

----------


## yiapap

*Κάποια μηνύματα συγχωνεύτηκαν από ξεχωριστό νήμα.*

----------


## Zer0c00L

απο οσα εχω ακουσει απο τον παροχεα μου την οτενετ π.χ εγω εχω τωρα office static ip 512/128 και πληρωνω ενα Χ ποσο μετα τις αναβαθμισεις γραμμων και συνδρομων τουλαχιστον με τα λεγομενα τους θα πληρωνω παλι το Χ ποσο και θα εχω office static ip 1024/256 αυτα μου ειπαν.

----------


## artlovergr

Μια πονηρή σκέψη έχω connex εδώ και 4 μήνες στα 384 δεν είμαι σε περιοχή οπου γίνεται η πιλοτική αναβάθμιση αν πάρω *τώρα* τον ΟΤΕ και ζητήσω αναβάθμηση του connex σε 1024 λογικά μετά το σεπτέμβριο θα με πιάνει η αναβάθμηση σε 2048. Έτσι δεν είναι???

----------


## ssmr

Υπαρχει κανενας απο τερψιθεα οπου το τηλ να ξεκιναει απο *9628* και να του εχει γινει αναβαθμισει ?
Εγω ειμαι ακομα στα 512/128. :Thinking:

----------


## talaiporos

> Μια πονηρή σκέψη έχω connex εδώ και 4 μήνες στα 384 δεν είμαι σε περιοχή οπου γίνεται η πιλοτική αναβάθμιση αν πάρω *τώρα* τον ΟΤΕ και ζητήσω αναβάθμηση του connex σε 1024 λογικά μετά το σεπτέμβριο θα με πιάνει η αναβάθμηση σε 2048. Έτσι δεν είναι???


έτσι, έτσι (που λέγε και η τένια μακρή)
εκτός αν ο οτε είναι πιο πονηρός και α) αφήσει τα connx στην απέξω β) δεν κάνει άλλες αναβαθμίσεις σύντομα...

----------


## The Saint

Συγνωμμη εαν επαναλαμβανομαι. 

Υπαρχει καποιο μελος που να εχει αναβαθμιστει απο 1024 σε 2048 ???

Εαν ναι, ειναι πανω σε PSTN γραμμη ή πανω σε ISDN ?

Ειναι εφικτη η ταχυτητα των 2048 σε PSTN γραμμη ή μηπως χρειαζεται ISDN ??

----------


## euri

> Ειναι εφικτη η ταχυτητα των 2048 σε PSTN γραμμη ή μηπως χρειαζεται ISDN ??


Είναι απόλυτα εφικτή.  Το aDSL υποστηρίζει μέχρι 8 Mbps.

----------


## tommygun

> Μια πονηρή σκέψη έχω connex εδώ και 4 μήνες στα 384 δεν είμαι σε περιοχή οπου γίνεται η πιλοτική αναβάθμιση αν πάρω *τώρα* τον ΟΤΕ και ζητήσω αναβάθμηση του connex σε 1024 λογικά μετά το σεπτέμβριο θα με πιάνει η αναβάθμηση σε 2048. Έτσι δεν είναι???


δεν ειναι και τρομερα πονηρη γιατι δεν ειναι οτι εχεις να κερδισεις κατι ιδιαιτερο απο αυτο. 
Μονο οτι θα εχεις 1024 μεχρι το Σεπτεμβρη, που θα τα πληρωνεις στην κανονικη τους τιμη ομως, (σε αντιθεση με οσους θα εχουν 1024 απο αναβαθμισμενα 512) 

Κι αν πχ το αφησεις και κανεις την αναβαθμιση απευθειας στα 2048 τον Σεπτεμβρη, παλι τα ιδια λεφτα δε θα πληρωνεις στο τελος?


οποτε και να το κανεις το αποτελεσμα το ιδιο θα ειναι

----------


## nxenos

> Συγνωμμη εαν επαναλαμβανομαι. 
> 
> Υπαρχει καποιο μελος που να εχει αναβαθμιστει απο 1024 σε 2048 ???
> 
> Εαν ναι, ειναι πανω σε PSTN γραμμη ή πανω σε ISDN.
> 
> Ειναι εφικτη η ταχυτητα των 2048 σε PSTN γραμμη ή μηπως χρειαζεται ISDN ??


και δω κυψελη μερια τιποτα ακομε ρε φιλαρακι!ακομα στα 1024 ειμαι...δεν ξερω τι κανουνε....

----------


## gr_cthulhu

Κανείς από Σούρμενα και να αρχίζει το τηλ. από 9600 έχει αναβαθμιστεί;

Κοιτάω το router κάθε μέρα αλλά τίποτα  :Thinking: 

Στο avatar μου μπορεί να λέει Siemens-1 αλλά το έβαλα στην τύχη, γιατί δεν ξέρω σε ποιο ανήκω

----------


## lukegr

nxenos και εγω κυψελη ειμαι αλλα νομιζω οτι το dslam που εχουμε δεν ανηκει σε αυτα που αναβαθμιζονται πιλοτικα.Το νουμερο μου ξεκιναει απο 867χχχχ.Ειμαστε στο ιδιο dslam εσυ και εγω??

----------


## The Saint

> Είναι απόλυτα εφικτή.  Το aDSL υποστηρίζει μέχρι 8 Mbps.


Ευχαριστω !  :One thumb up:

----------


## gy

> Συγκεκριμένα, από τις 26 Ιουνίου, ο ΟΤΕ ξεκινάει τον διπλασιασμό των ονομαστικών ταχυτήτων σε *επιλεγμένες υποδομές του (DSLAMs)* , που εξυπηρετούν τμήματα των εξής περιοχών: Δάφνη, Μαρούσι, Πατήσια, Πεδίο Άρεως, Ραφήνα, Τερψιθέα, Χολαργός.


Είμαι στην Δάφνη τηλ 973.... με γραμμή 384/128 αλλά αναβάθμιση δεν είδα ακόμα. Πήρα λοιπόν τηλέφωνο στο 1242 και με ενημέρωσαν ότι το DSLAM μου δεν πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστεί  :Wall:   Πόσο γκαντέμης είμαι !!!  :Rant: 

Επειδή είμαστε σε περιοχή που περιλαμβάνεται στο πιλοτικό ΔΕΝ σημαίνει ότι θα αναβαθμιστούμε 100%. Υπομονή για τον Σεπτέμβριο και βλέπουμε.

----------


## al0000

> μόνο αυτοί που ανήκουν στο SIEMENS-2 θα αναβαθμιστούν στην Τερψιθέα.


Που το ξέρεις?

----------


## globalnoise

Και μόνο αυτοί που ανήκουν στο SIEMENS-1 θα αναβαθμιστούν στο ΑΡΗΣ

----------


## Bebis

> Κανείς από Σούρμενα και να αρχίζει το τηλ. από 9600 έχει αναβαθμιστεί;
> 
> Κοιτάω το router κάθε μέρα αλλά τίποτα 
> 
> Στο avatar μου μπορεί να λέει Siemens-1 αλλά το έβαλα στην τύχη, γιατί δεν ξέρω σε ποιο ανήκω


ΕΔΩ!!!!

Έκανα πριν 2 εβδομάδες αίτηση για αναβάθμιση σε 512 από 384 και την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ολοκληρώθηκε... Σήμερα μπήκα να κατεβάσω κάποια αρχειάκια και είδα ότι κατέβαζε πολύ γρήγορα.. Τελικά μου αναβαθμίστηκε η γραμμή σε 1024.. :One thumb up:  

Οι ταχύτητες που πιάνω είναι φοβερές... 104-112 συνεχώς... έχω dsl 2 χρόνια τώρα και τους τελευταίους 18 μήνες ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα ταχύτητας... φτου φτου φτου...

Σημείωση : ανήκω στο dslam Τερψιθέας...

----------


## nxenos

> nxenos και εγω κυψελη ειμαι αλλα νομιζω οτι το dslam που εχουμε δεν ανηκει σε αυτα που αναβαθμιζονται πιλοτικα.Το νουμερο μου ξεκιναει απο 867χχχχ.Ειμαστε στο ιδιο dslam εσυ και εγω??


δεν ξερω φιλαρακι,εμενα το νουμερο μου ειναι απο 861χχχ,απ'οτι εχω δει ειμαι μαλλον  στο  siemens κωλλετη αλλα οχι σε siemens I,οποτε μαλλον αδικα περιμενουμε!

----------


## aroutis

Off Topic





> Διευκρίνηση καθώς έχασες ότι είχα με κεφαλαία γράμματα. Καλή στους πελάτες της με εξαίρεση τα pings, κάκκιστη εως για τα μπάζα για τους υποψήφιους πελάτες της. Το πρόβλημα με την Βιβόδι δεν είναι με τους πελάτες της, αλλά το πως θα γίνει πελάτης της κάποιος καθώς 
> 
> α) Δεν έχει υποδομή
> β) Δεν έχει προγραμματισμό
> γ) Δεν έχει σχέδιο
> 
> Η Vivodi δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει αν δεν έχει τα παραπάνω και για να τα αποκτήσει θα πρέπει είτε να αρχίσουν να πηγαίνουν στο πρόβλημα πριν πάει το πρόβλημα σε αυτούς, είτε να αγορασθεί από κάποια ξένη εταιρία με πιο ικανά διοικητικά στελέχη. Δεν αρκεί επομένως να έχει Ericsson DSLAM, αλλά ανθρώπους που να έχουν αντίληψη του τι γίνεται στην αγορά και σωστή επικοινωνία τόσο με τον καταναλωτή όσο και με τον πελάτη.


Δεν υπάρχει πλέον πρόβλημα με τα pings, τουλάχιστον ΔΕΝ αναφέρεται. 

Απο κει και έπειτα, για το προγραμματισμό και σχέδιο που αναφέρεσαι, ειναι η μόνη εταιρεία που παρέχει ADSL2+, η μόνη εταιρεία που ήδη παει σε πιλοτικό για 3ple play οταν ο γνωστός και σίγουρος ετοιμάζεται να δώσει στους εναλλακτικούς 2 (!!!) Megabits. Και η μονες εταιρείες που το έχουν δεί αυτό ειναι η Tellas με το ΠΙΛΟΤΙΚΟ LLU (shared) και η HOL με το περιορισμένο της πιλοτικό για 4Mbits.

Ναι έχει προβλήματα - και οπως ειπε ο φίλος, δεν ειναι η μόνη. Αλλα ας μη παραγνωρίζουμε οτι αυτή τη στιγμή ειναι και πρωτοπόρος. (offtopic out). :Closed topic:

----------


## lukanikos

1ον) Η αναβάθμιση ισχύει για 11 DSLAM μόνο, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να ανήκετε σε περιοχή πιλοτική αλλά να μην πεφτετε σε DSLAM που συμμετέχει στο "πείραμα".

2ον) Η αναβάθμιση θα γίνει από τον Ο.Τ.Ε. χωρίς *καμμία* απολύτως χρεώση για τους συνδρομητές.

3ον) Οι συνδρομητές, μπορεί να επηρεαστούν από τυχόν προβλήματα που θα προκύψουν κατα την περίοδο των δοκιμών (δυστυχώς).

4ον) Οι providers *ΔΕΝ* θα βάλουν "κόφτη" στην συνδρομές τους. Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι οι αναβαθμίσεις θα ισχύουν κανονικά σε αυτούς τους τυχερούς....!!! 

5ον και σημαντικότερο) Όλες οι παραπάνω αλλαγές θα λάβουν χώρα σε όλη την ελλάδα, έως το τέλος του Σεπτεμβρίου...!!!  

Ε ρε τι κάνουν τα conne στον Ο.Τ.Ε....!!!

----------


## chatasos

> 4ον) Οι providers *ΔΕΝ* θα βάλουν "κόφτη" στην συνδρομές τους. Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι οι αναβαθμίσεις θα ισχύουν κανονικά σε αυτούς τους τυχερούς....!!!


Αυτό το αποφασίζει ο εκάστοτε provider και όχι ο ΟΤΕ :Wink:

----------


## sotiriskakos

Επιτέλους!Έπρεπε να μετρήσω τέσσερις χρονιές για να δω αύξηση της ταχύτητας των γραμμών;
Από τα πιο ευχάριστα νέα που έχω ακούσει εδώ για καιρό.Πάλι καλά που βγήκαν αληθινές οι φήμες.
Από τη νέα σεζόν λοιπόν και μετά τη διπλή εξεταστική (; ) θα νιώσουμε και λιγάκι γρηγορότεροι.

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόριση (επιτέλους το διάβασα επίσημα) και  καλό καλοκαίρι σε ολους.

----------


## harris

> 4ον) Οι providers *ΔΕΝ* θα βάλουν "κόφτη" στην συνδρομές τους. Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι οι αναβαθμίσεις θα ισχύουν κανονικά σε αυτούς τους τυχερούς....!!!





> Αυτό το αποφασίζει ο εκάστοτε provider και όχι ο ΟΤΕ


Πάντως εμένα με HOL, με την αναβάθμιση ήδη από την Τρίτη στα 1024, δεν βλέπω με τίποτα πάνω από 480Kbps down... Άρα μάλλον κάπου υπάρχει κόφτης!!!

Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 173.15Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . *476.40kb/s*
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

Στα στατιστικά του τέστ μάλιστα γράφει πολύ ξεκάθαρα: "*This connection is network limited 99.56% of the time.*"

----------


## nikgr

harris δεν είναι ότι έχεις κόφτη.
Το πιταρισμένο dslam σου φταίει που δεν αντέχει ταχύτητες πάνω από 500kbps
Και που να δεις τί θα γίνει από Σεπτέμβρη...

Κι εγώ 1024 έχω και παίρνω τα @ρ@#$ μου μήνες τώρα.
Τί να περιμένω απ' την αναβάθμιση στα 2mbit?
Πάλι 300-400kbps θα πιάνω.
Μπορεί όσοι έχετε 384 τώρα να μην το καταλαβαίνετε αφού και να πιάνεις τα 300 απ' τα 384 δε χάλασε κι ο κόσμος.
Άμα πιάνεις όμως τα 300 απ' τα 2048 να δεις χαρά...

----------


## Ducklord

Παίδες, ερώτηξις...
Είμαι Χολαργό, και από ό,τι ξέρω, σε άλλα νούμερα σαν το δικό μου έχει πέσει αναβάθμιση. Η διαφορά είναι πως... α) είμαι με 1024 και β) είμαι σε ISND (σε αντίθεση με γνωστούς, στους οποίους δεν ισχύει ούτε το ένα, ούτε το άλλο). Δεν γνωρίζω σε τι DSLAM είμαι...
Καμία ιδέα αν θα πέσει καμία αναβάθμιση; Και, έχει κανείς "χιλιάρης" ανέβει x2; Πώς πάνε οι επιδόσεις;

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## wizardsl

Κι εγώ είμαι με 1024 σε ISDN και είμαι σε DSLAM του Χολαργού αλλά πήρα στο 1262 και μου είπαν πως μόνο τα δύο Alcatel θα αναβαθμιστούν. Μάλλον είσαι κι εσύ σε Intracom.

----------


## DeMaitre

Ωραία η κουβέντα που γίνεται στο παρόν νήμα! Ο καθένας λεει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του (για ΟΤΕ, αναλλακτικούς, αναβάθμιση γραμμών, αναβάθμιση πρόσβασης από ISP), μας έχει πιάσει όλους μια *υστερία* (ευτυχώς εγώ δεν ανήκω σε κάποια από τις "τυχερές(?)" περιοχές που θα αναβαθμιστούν), αλλά εμένα αυτό που με απασχολεί περισσότερο (και πιστεύω θα έπρεπε να απασχολεί και την πλειοψηφία ημών) είναι το εξής:

Από Σεπτέμβρη -υποτίθεται- θα αναβαθμιστούν όλες οι γραμμές adsl του ΟΤΕ x2, χωρίς να υπάρξει οικονομική επιβάρυνση για τους συνδρομητές. Πρακτικά τι σημαίνει αυτό; Ότι εκεί που είχαμε *entry level speed για τις γραμμές τα 384/128 kbps τώρα θα έχουμε τα 768/192 kbps* και θα εξακολουθούμε να πληρώνουμε τα ίδια ή *θα διατηρηθεί το 384/128 kbps ως entry level* με αντίστοιχη μείωση των παγίων;

Γιατί, καλά για όσους έχουν πραγματικά ανάγκη από υψηλότερες ταχύτητες τις οποίες δεν μπορούσαν να έχουν μέχρι και σήμερα λόγω δυσθεώρητου κόστους και με αυτόν τον τρόπο τους λύνονται τα χέρια. Αλλά για ανθρώπους σαν τη φίλη μου η οποία* έβαλε adsl γιατί πλήρωνε pstn συνδρομή και ΕΠΑΚ 30 ευρώ το μήνα* και τώρα μπαίνει και βλέπει τα e-mail της, σερφάρει για να αντλήσει πληροφορίες και υλικό για τις εργασίες της στο Πανεπιστήμιο και κατεβάζει και κανένα ζόρικο update για τα Windows, το Antivirus και το Nero* με 20 ευρώ και κάτι ψηλά το μήνα* (άρα σε ετήσια βάση γλιτώνει 120 ευρώ), δεν κατεβάζει τα άντερά της από p2p, δεν στήνει servers και γενικά είναι η προσωποίηση του fair use, πραγματικά *δεν λέει τίποτα αυτή η αναβάθμιση των ταχτυτήτων*. Σϊγουρα όμως θα ήταν γι' αυτή μάνα εξ ουρανού εκεί που σήμερα πληρώνει 20 ευρώ για το μικρό και καταφρονεμένο 384/128 kbps *να μείνει στην ίδια ταχύτητα με 10 - 15 ευρώ το μήνα*, μειώνοντας με αυτόν τον τρόπο ακόμα περισσότερο τα ετήσια έξοδά της για πρόσβαση στο internet...

----------


## HellV1L

> Ωραία η κουβέντα που γίνεται στο παρόν νήμα! Ο καθένας λεει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του (για ΟΤΕ, αναλλακτικούς, αναβάθμιση γραμμών, αναβάθμιση πρόσβασης από ISP), μας έχει πιάσει όλους μια *υστερία* (ευτυχώς εγώ δεν ανήκω σε κάποια από τις "τυχερές(?)" περιοχές που θα αναβαθμιστούν), αλλά εμένα αυτό που με απασχολεί περισσότερο (και πιστεύω θα έπρεπε να απασχολεί και την πλειοψηφία ημών) είναι το εξής:
> 
> Από Σεπτέμβρη -υποτίθεται- θα αναβαθμιστούν όλες οι γραμμές adsl του ΟΤΕ x2, χωρίς να υπάρξει οικονομική επιβάρυνση για τους συνδρομητές. Πρακτικά τι σημαίνει αυτό; Ότι εκεί που είχαμε *entry level speed για τις γραμμές τα 384/128 kbps τώρα θα έχουμε τα 768/192 kbps* και θα εξακολουθούμε να πληρώνουμε τα ίδια ή *θα διατηρηθεί το 384/128 kbps ως entry level* με αντίστοιχη μείωση των παγίων;
> 
> Γιατί, καλά για όσους έχουν πραγματικά ανάγκη από υψηλότερες ταχύτητες τις οποίες δεν μπορούσαν να έχουν μέχρι και σήμερα λόγω δυσθεώρητου κόστους και με αυτόν τον τρόπο τους λύνονται τα χέρια. Αλλά για ανθρώπους σαν τη φίλη μου η οποία* έβαλε adsl γιατί πλήρωνε pstn συνδρομή και ΕΠΑΚ 30 ευρώ το μήνα* και τώρα μπαίνει και βλέπει τα e-mail της, σερφάρει για να αντλήσει πληροφορίες και υλικό για τις εργασίες της στο Πανεπιστήμιο και κατεβάζει και κανένα ζόρικο update για τα Windows, το Antivirus και το Nero* με 20 ευρώ και κάτι ψηλά το μήνα* (άρα σε ετήσια βάση γλιτώνει 120 ευρώ), δεν κατεβάζει τα άντερά της από p2p, δεν στήνει servers και γενικά είναι η προσωποίηση του fair use, πραγματικά *δεν λέει τίποτα αυτή η αναβάθμιση των ταχτυτήτων*. Σϊγουρα όμως θα ήταν γι' αυτή μάνα εξ ουρανού εκεί που σήμερα πληρώνει 20 ευρώ για το μικρό και καταφρονεμένο 384/128 kbps *να μείνει στην ίδια ταχύτητα με 10 - 15 ευρώ το μήνα*, μειώνοντας με αυτόν τον τρόπο ακόμα περισσότερο τα ετήσια έξοδά της για πρόσβαση στο internet...


τι να πω... κατα καποιο τροπο εχεις μεγαλο δικιο
και γω θα προτιμουσα κατα ενα 50% τη μειωση των τιμων...

----------


## lewton

> Ωραία η κουβέντα που γίνεται στο παρόν νήμα! Ο καθένας λεει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του (για ΟΤΕ, αναλλακτικούς, αναβάθμιση γραμμών, αναβάθμιση πρόσβασης από ISP), μας έχει πιάσει όλους μια *υστερία* (ευτυχώς εγώ δεν ανήκω σε κάποια από τις "τυχερές(?)" περιοχές που θα αναβαθμιστούν), αλλά εμένα αυτό που με απασχολεί περισσότερο (και πιστεύω θα έπρεπε να απασχολεί και την πλειοψηφία ημών) είναι το εξής:
> 
> Από Σεπτέμβρη -υποτίθεται- θα αναβαθμιστούν όλες οι γραμμές adsl του ΟΤΕ x2, χωρίς να υπάρξει οικονομική επιβάρυνση για τους συνδρομητές. Πρακτικά τι σημαίνει αυτό; Ότι εκεί που είχαμε *entry level speed για τις γραμμές τα 384/128 kbps τώρα θα έχουμε τα 768/192 kbps* και θα εξακολουθούμε να πληρώνουμε τα ίδια ή *θα διατηρηθεί το 384/128 kbps ως entry level* με αντίστοιχη μείωση των παγίων;
> 
> Γιατί, καλά για όσους έχουν πραγματικά ανάγκη από υψηλότερες ταχύτητες τις οποίες δεν μπορούσαν να έχουν μέχρι και σήμερα λόγω δυσθεώρητου κόστους και με αυτόν τον τρόπο τους λύνονται τα χέρια. Αλλά για ανθρώπους σαν τη φίλη μου η οποία* έβαλε adsl γιατί πλήρωνε pstn συνδρομή και ΕΠΑΚ 30 ευρώ το μήνα* και τώρα μπαίνει και βλέπει τα e-mail της, σερφάρει για να αντλήσει πληροφορίες και υλικό για τις εργασίες της στο Πανεπιστήμιο και κατεβάζει και κανένα ζόρικο update για τα Windows, το Antivirus και το Nero* με 20 ευρώ και κάτι ψηλά το μήνα* (άρα σε ετήσια βάση γλιτώνει 120 ευρώ), δεν κατεβάζει τα άντερά της από p2p, δεν στήνει servers και γενικά είναι η προσωποίηση του fair use, πραγματικά *δεν λέει τίποτα αυτή η αναβάθμιση των ταχτυτήτων*. Σϊγουρα όμως θα ήταν γι' αυτή μάνα εξ ουρανού εκεί που σήμερα πληρώνει 20 ευρώ για το μικρό και καταφρονεμένο 384/128 kbps *να μείνει στην ίδια ταχύτητα με 10 - 15 ευρώ το μήνα*, μειώνοντας με αυτόν τον τρόπο ακόμα περισσότερο τα ετήσια έξοδά της για πρόσβαση στο internet...


Aν είναι φοιτήτρια μπορεί να βάλει φοιτητικό.

Γενικά όμως, όπως θα δεις αν ψάξεις και τι ισχύει σε άλλες χώρες, στόχος των εταιριών είναι να μην πέσει το μηνιαίο πάγιο κάτω από τα 20€, εκτός από τα προπληρωμένα πακέτα.
Πρέπει και αυτοί κάτι να βγάλουν.

----------


## henaro

Εγώ αναβαθμίστηκα σε 2mbit. Είμαι στο Τσακό Αγίας Παρασκευής αλλά πέφτω σε DSLAM Χολαργού (τηλ. 653... ISDN ). Πάντως είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος οτι δεν είμαι σε Alcatel αλλά σε Intracom, οπότε μάλλον το πιλοτικό τρέχει σε περισσότερα DSLAM απ'οσα ανακοίνωσε ο ΟΤΕ.

Από ταχύτητες τη πρώτη μέρα έπαιζε από 130-170, το openoffice από ntua συγκεκριμένα 
κατέβηκε με πραγματική μέση ταχύτητα 129. Από την επόμενη πήρε τα πάνω της ,δίνει γύρω στα 210 και αντέχει torrents,emule χωρίς να μπουκώνει η γραμμή.

Το μόνο αρνητικό που έχω παρατηρήσει μέχρι στιγμής είναι οτι αποσυγχρονίζεται αρκετά συχνά και δεν κλειδώνει σε σταθερή ταχύτητα. Έχω δει στο usr 9105 από 1788 μέχρι 2048.

----------


## nikgr

> Ωραία η κουβέντα που γίνεται στο παρόν νήμα! Ο καθένας λεει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του (για ΟΤΕ, αναλλακτικούς, αναβάθμιση γραμμών, αναβάθμιση πρόσβασης από ISP), μας έχει πιάσει όλους μια *υστερία*
> 
> Από Σεπτέμβρη -υποτίθεται- θα αναβαθμιστούν όλες οι γραμμές adsl του ΟΤΕ x2, χωρίς να υπάρξει οικονομική επιβάρυνση για τους συνδρομητές. Πρακτικά τι σημαίνει αυτό; Ότι εκεί που είχαμε *entry level speed για τις γραμμές τα 384/128 kbps τώρα θα έχουμε τα 768/192 kbps* και θα εξακολουθούμε να πληρώνουμε τα ίδια ή *θα διατηρηθεί το 384/128 kbps ως entry level* με αντίστοιχη μείωση των παγίων;


Αφού διάβασες το μακρύ μας και το κοντό μας (ευγένεια κι αυτή!) θα έπρεπε ήδη να είχες καταλάβει ότι αφού ο ΟΤΕ θα διπλασιάσει ΟΛΕΣ τις ταχύτητες προσβασης χωρίς επιβάρυνση ΔΕ θα υπάρχει πλέον η 384 με μείωση της τιμής της...
Απορώ πώς σου γεννήθηκε αυτό το ερώτημα... Διάβασες πουθενά για 384 με μειωμένη τιμή?  :Whistle: 
Όσο για τη φίλη σου που θα ήθελε να γλιτώσει 5euro το μήνα με τη μισή ταχύτητα ας μην πιει έναν καφέ το μήνα. Τί να κάνουμε? Δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις όλα σ' αυτή τη ζωή.
Άλλωστε για να πληρώνει μέχρι τώρα 30euro το μήνα σε ΕΠΑΚ σημαίνει ότι δεν καίγεται και τόσο για το παραδάκι.  :Razz: 
(Εγώ που είμαι hardcore downloader δεν είχα πληρώσει ποτέ σε ΕΠΑΚ πάνω από 20euro το μήνα.)
Με τη λογική σου αν σε κανα χρόνο έχουμε νέο διπλασιασμό ταχυτήτων θα πρέπει να δίνουν την 384 τζάμπα... Γιατί τότε να πληρώσει για Internet το 90% του πληθυσμού?
Επίσης με αυτή τη λογική θα έπρεπε να πωλείται ακόμα Pentium1 (ή καλύτερα να χαρίζεται...)

----------


## DeMaitre

> Αφού διάβασες το μακρύ μας και το κοντό μας (ευγένεια κι αυτή!) θα έπρεπε ήδη να είχες καταλάβει ότι αφού ο ΟΤΕ θα διπλασιάσει ΟΛΕΣ τις ταχύτητες προσβασης χωρίς επιβάρυνση ΔΕ θα υπάρχει πλέον η 384 με μείωση της τιμής της...
> Απορώ πώς σου γεννήθηκε αυτό το ερώτημα... Διάβασες πουθενά για 384 με μειωμένη τιμή? 
> Όσο για τη φίλη σου που θα ήθελε να γλιτώσει 5euro το μήνα με τη μισή ταχύτητα ας μην πιει έναν καφέ το μήνα. Τί να κάνουμε? Δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις όλα σ' αυτή τη ζωή.
> Άλλωστε για να πληρώνει μέχρι τώρα 30euro το μήνα σε ΕΠΑΚ σημαίνει ότι δεν καίγεται και τόσο για το παραδάκι. 
> (Εγώ που είμαι hardcore downloader δεν είχα πληρώσει ποτέ σε ΕΠΑΚ πάνω από 20euro το μήνα.)
> Με τη λογική σου αν σε κανα χρόνο έχουμε νέο διπλασιασμό ταχυτήτων θα πρέπει να δίνουν την 384 τζάμπα... Γιατί τότε να πληρώσει για Internet το 90% του πληθυσμού?
> Επίσης με αυτή τη λογική θα έπρεπε να πωλείται ακόμα Pentium1 (ή καλύτερα να χαρίζεται...)


Αν και *ΔΕΝ* συνηθίζω -πλην ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων- να απαντώ δημοσίως σε προσωπικό επίπεδο (μπορείς να το ελέγξεις κάνοντας μια αναζήτηση στα μηνύματα που έχω δημοσιεύσει μέχρι σήμερα στο forum), εντούτοις πειράσσομαι να το πράξω διότι θωρώ αναίτιο το ύφος του παραπάνω μηνύματός σου. Και εξηγούμαι:




> Αφού διάβασες το μακρύ μας και το κοντό μας (ευγένεια κι αυτή!)


 Η έκφραση δηλώνει *επακριβώς* αυτό που συμβαίνει στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα, το οποίο παρακολουθώ ανελειπώς από την πρώτη στιγμή της δημοσίευσής του. Να μην επαναλάβω τα περί ΟΤΕ, ISP κ.λπ. που αναφέρω στο υπό μομφή post μου. Αν αισθάνεσαι ότι σε προσβάλλει *σου ζητώ ειλικρινά συγγνώμη!*  :Sorry:  




> θα έπρεπε ήδη να είχες καταλάβει ότι [...] ΔΕ θα υπάρχει πλέον η 384 με μείωση της τιμής της...
> Απορώ πώς σου γεννήθηκε αυτό το ερώτημα... Διάβασες πουθενά για 384 με μειωμένη τιμή?


Όχι. Αλλά δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί θα πρέπει να πληρώνω πάγιο γραμμής 768/192 αν με εξυπηρετεί να έχω (φθηνή) συνδρομή 256/128 (ναι, υπάρχουν ακόμα ISPs που δίνουν πρόσβαση σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες), αφήνοντας φυσικά ανεκμετάλευτο όλο το υπόλοιπο bandwidth!  :What..?:  




> Όσο για τη φίλη σου που θα ήθελε να γλιτώσει 5euro το μήνα με τη μισή ταχύτητα ας μην πιει έναν καφέ το μήνα. Τί να κάνουμε? Δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις όλα σ' αυτή τη ζωή.
> Άλλωστε για να πληρώνει μέχρι τώρα 30euro το μήνα σε ΕΠΑΚ σημαίνει ότι δεν καίγεται και τόσο για το παραδάκι.


Ε, όχι και να κρίνουμε πόσους καφέδες δικαιούται μα πίνει ο καθένας μας το μήνα ανάλογα με τη σύνδεση που έχει στο internet! Έλεος!!! Τί άλλο θα γραφτεί σε αυτό το forum;  :Mad:  
Όσο για την παρατήρησή σου για τον ΕΠΑΚ, θα ήθελα πολύ φιλικά να σου συστήσω να διαβάζεις πιο προσεκτικά τα posts, ειδικά όταν περιέχουν και επισημάνσεις:


> Αλλά για ανθρώπους σαν τη φίλη μου η οποία *έβαλε adsl γιατί πλήρωνε pstn συνδρομή και ΕΠΑΚ 30 ευρώ το μήνα...*


*(σ.σ. στο σύνολο εννοείται, σε περίπτωση που δεν έγινα και πάλι κατανοητός)!*  :Dots:  




> (Εγώ που είμαι hardcore downloader δεν είχα πληρώσει ποτέ σε ΕΠΑΚ πάνω από 20euro το μήνα.)


Σε πληροφορώ ότι εγώ που *ΔΕΝ* είμαι hardcore downloader, μέχρι και πριν από 2μιση μήνες που αναβάθμισα τη σύνδεσή μου σε ADSL πλήρωνα ΕΠΑΚ 35 - 40 ευρώ το δίμηνο! (Άρα, σύμφωνα με τα προλεγόμενά σου, μάλλον το φυσάω το παραδάκι)...  :Biggrin:  




> Με τη λογική σου αν σε κανα χρόνο έχουμε νέο διπλασιασμό ταχυτήτων θα πρέπει να δίνουν την 384 τζάμπα... Γιατί τότε να πληρώσει για Internet το 90% του πληθυσμού?
> Επίσης με αυτή τη λογική θα έπρεπε να πωλείται ακόμα Pentium1 (ή καλύτερα να χαρίζεται...)


Ας μη σχολιάσω τώρα την ευγένεια που κρύβεται (πολύ καλά οφείλω να ομολογήσω) πίσω από αυτές τις αράδες!..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Φιλικά.

----------


## JiKL

> Κι εγώ είμαι με 1024 σε ISDN και είμαι σε DSLAM του Χολαργού αλλά πήρα στο 1262 και μου είπαν πως μόνο τα δύο Alcatel θα αναβαθμιστούν. Μάλλον είσαι κι εσύ σε Intracom.


Απο οσο μου ειπε η forthnet ειμαι σε intracom αλλα παρολαυτα εχω αναβαθμιστει σε 768 με σκαμπανεβασματα αποδοσης..
Οπως ειπε και ο Retire μου τα τρωει ολα αυτος με τα test του  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## harris

> harris δεν είναι ότι έχεις κόφτη.
> Το πιταρισμένο dslam σου φταίει που δεν αντέχει ταχύτητες πάνω από 500kbps
> Και που να δεις τί θα γίνει από Σεπτέμβρη...


Νίκο μάλλον από τον κόφτη είναι...

Μόλις μπήκα για δοκιμή με μία demo 1024 της forthnet και μου δίνει τα ίδια που μου έδινε και η demo της HOL.

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 225.49Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 892.64kb/s

----------


## Ducklord

DeMaitre, ο nikgr απλώς ανέφερε κάτι που έχει συζητηθεί πολλές φορές και στο παρελθόν - από ό,τι κατάλαβα, δεν είχε στόχο να γίνει προσβλητικός αλλά να επισημάνει κάτι που εδώ και περίπου 1 χρόνο είναι αλήθεια:

Ακόμη και για "περιστασιακή" χρήση, συμφέρει, πια, μία 384. Ο ΕΠΑΚ συμφέρει μόνο όσους μπαίνουν 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα, από μισή ώρα, για να κατεβάσουν μικρά emails κειμένου.

Μη μου... αγχώνεστε και θυμώνετε! Πής, μπράδερς!

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας
Υ.Γ.: Όντως, μωρέ, ένα... καφεδάκι είναι! Και εγώ έκοψα 1-2 καφεδάκια, 1-2 πίτσες, 1-2 εξόδους, παιχνίδια, ντύσιμο, κονσόλες, διασκέδαση, ψυχαγωγία, σεξ, ιατρικές επισκέψεις, "τα φάρμακα"... Και έγινα ένας από τους πρώτους που έβαλαν adsl και πήραν περήφανοι στα χέρια τους το πρώτο εκείνο, ένδοξο, Jetspeed.  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Αν και *ΔΕΝ* συνηθίζω -πλην ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων- να απαντώ δημοσίως σε προσωπικό επίπεδο (μπορείς να το ελέγξεις κάνοντας μια αναζήτηση στα μηνύματα που έχω δημοσιεύσει μέχρι σήμερα στο forum), εντούτοις πειράσσομαι να το πράξω διότι θωρώ αναίτιο το ύφος του παραπάνω μηνύματός σου. Και εξηγούμαι:
> 
>  Η έκφραση δηλώνει *επακριβώς* αυτό που συμβαίνει στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα, το οποίο παρακολουθώ ανελειπώς από την πρώτη στιγμή της δημοσίευσής του. Να μην επαναλάβω τα περί ΟΤΕ, ISP κ.λπ. που αναφέρω στο υπό μομφή post μου. Αν αισθάνεσαι ότι σε προσβάλλει *σου ζητώ ειλικρινά συγγνώμη!*  
> 
> 
> Όχι. Αλλά δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί θα πρέπει να πληρώνω πάγιο γραμμής 768/192 αν με εξυπηρετεί να έχω (φθηνή) συνδρομή 256/128 (ναι, υπάρχουν ακόμα ISPs που δίνουν πρόσβαση σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες), αφήνοντας φυσικά ανεκμετάλευτο όλο το υπόλοιπο bandwidth!  
> 
> 
> Ε, όχι και να κρίνουμε πόσους καφέδες δικαιούται μα πίνει ο καθένας μας το μήνα ανάλογα με τη σύνδεση που έχει στο internet! Έλεος!!! Τί άλλο θα γραφτεί σε αυτό το forum;  
> ...


Φίλε όταν μπαίνεις σε ένα θέμα, χαρακτηρίζεις όσα έχουν γραφτεί μέχρι εκεί ως "το μακρύ και το κοντό του καθενός" και μετά θέτεις και εσύ το δικό σου ερώτημα, θα πρέπει να περιμένεις χειρότερη αντιμετώπιση από αυτή που είχες.
Πολύ καλά σου απάντησε ο άνθρωπος.

Δημήτρης

----------


## tsaros

εσεις οι τυχεροι  που αναβαθμιζεστε ειστε σε πακετο?1bill -κανονικη συνδρομη?κλπ κλπ
δηλαδη αναβαθμιζονται και τα πακετα?

----------


## Patentman

Εγω ειμαι σε προπληρωμενο 1bill 384/128 και εχω τωρα φουλ 768/192. Καλά παει αν και εχουν φυγει πολλοι -ειναι και αυτο.

----------


## nikgr

> Όχι. Αλλά δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί θα πρέπει να πληρώνω πάγιο γραμμής 768/192 αν με εξυπηρετεί να έχω (φθηνή) συνδρομή 256/128 (ναι, υπάρχουν ακόμα ISPs που δίνουν πρόσβαση σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες), αφήνοντας φυσικά ανεκμετάλευτο όλο το υπόλοιπο bandwidth!  
> 
> 
> Ε, όχι και να κρίνουμε πόσους καφέδες δικαιούται μα πίνει ο καθένας μας το μήνα ανάλογα με τη σύνδεση που έχει στο internet! Έλεος!!! Τί άλλο θα γραφτεί σε αυτό το forum;  
> 
> 
> 
> Ας μη σχολιάσω τώρα την ευγένεια που κρύβεται (πολύ καλά οφείλω να ομολογήσω) πίσω από αυτές τις αράδες!..  
> 
> Φιλικά.


Πριν 3 εβδομάδες στη λαϊκή είχαν τα κεράσια μέχρι και 5euro το κιλό.
Χθες είχαν προσφορά 5euro τα 3 κιλά. Αν ζητούσες όμως μόνο 1κιλό ο έμπορος δεν πουλούσε γιατί κι αυτός ήθελε να τα ξεπουλήσει και να βγάλει και κάτι. 

Σ' όλη την πολιτισμένη Ευρώπη ταχύτητες κάτω από 1mbit δεν νοούνται.
Από πέρσι παλεύαμε με υπογραφές εδώ στο forum να είναι η 1mbit σε λογικά επίπεδα.
Δεν παλεύαμε ούτε για την 384 ούτε για την 512!
Οι ταχύτητες αυτές πρέπει να καταργηθούν γιατί απλά δεν είναι broadband.  :Embarassed: 
Tωρα για το αν κάποιους τους αρκεί ακόμα και ταχύτητα 56Κ γιατί διαβάζουν μόνο ένα email δε σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να μείνουμε εκεί. Ας ΜΗΝ τα εκμεταλλευθεί πλήρως! Δηλαδή αυτός που βάζει NOVA βλέπει τηλεόραση 24ωρες/24ωρο ή εσύ που έχεις computer το εκμεταλλεύεσαι πλήρως 24 ώρες το 24ωρο?
Γιατί πρέπει να εκμεταλλευθείς τη γραμμή στο 100%?
Αύριο θα έχουμε adsl2+ με 8mbit (λέμε τώρα!  :Laughing: ) Θα πρέπει όλοι να γεμίζουν στίβες dvds κάθε μέρα? Όταν θα θέλεις να δεις όμως ένα ξένο κανάλι ή μια συναυλία μέσω Internet θα μπορείς!

Όσο για το παράδειγμα με τους καφέδες ήταν για να δείξω πόσο ακριβή έχει γίνει πλέον η ζωή μας. Σαφώς και δεν είναι λιγα.
Ο καθένας όμως κάνει τις επιλογές του. Για μένα μπορεί τα 40euro το μήνα (για 2mbit) να είναι υποφερτά αλλά τα 40 euro για τα κωλομπαρα υπερβολικά.
Ο άλλος μπορεί να ξοδεύει 1000euro για μια βδομάδα στη Μύκονο και να μη θέλει να δώσει πάνω από 10euro το μήνα για internet.
E, ας ΜΗ δώσει ρε παιδι μου!! Δε γίνεται να πείσουμε όλους να βάλουν internet!
Άμα η φίλη σου θέλει να δίνει 5 euro το μήνα για internet ας παει μια ώρα το μήνα σε ένα internet-cafe και ας κόψει και την σταθερή τηλεφωνική γραμμή!
Τζαμπα internet δε θα σου δώσει ποτέ κανένας. Ακόμα και το "free internet" με κλήση 801- μόνο free δεν είναι...

----------


## golity

> Πριν 3 εβδομάδες στη λαϊκή είχαν τα κεράσια μέχρι και 5euro το κιλό.
> Χθες είχαν προσφορά 5euro τα 3 κιλά. Αν ζητούσες όμως μόνο 1κιλό ο έμπορος δεν πουλούσε γιατί κι αυτός ήθελε να τα ξεπουλήσει και να βγάλει και κάτι.


Ατυχές το παράδειγμα κατά την άποψη μου, με τα επόμενα όμως συμφωνώ!  :Wink: 

Αν δηλ. πάνε τα 10 κιλά 5 ευρώ και εσύ ήθελες λιγότερα θα έπρεπε σώνει και καλά να τα πάρεις με την πιθανότητα να πετάξεις τα μισά στα σκουπίδια αν δεν προλάβεις να τα φάς, η να τρέχεις στην τουαλέτα, αν απόφασίσεις να μην πάνε χαμένα;  :Laughing:

----------


## Ducklord

Μμμμ...
Κεράσια...

(αυτό μου έμεινε από τα παραπάνω..!)

Ηρεμία μπράδερς, ηρεμία. Ηρεμία και... αφοπλισμός!

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## kadronarxis

[action=kadronarxis]πιάνει τον παπιάρχοντα αγκαλιά όπως οι παίκτες των ομάδων που βλέπουν τα πέναλτι.[/action]

----------


## alefgr

Παίδες, αν συνοψίσουμε τις επιθυμίες των μελών του forum, καταλήγουμε σε δύο απόψεις. Σε αυτή που εφάρμοσε ήδη ο ΟΤΕ, έχει πολυσυζητηθεί στο παρόν thread, και σε αυτή που θα επιθυμούσε ένα άλλο μεγάλο μερίδιο χρηστών του ADSL (μαζί με αυτούς είμαι και εγώ), μείωση στο 50% των τιμών από τον ΟΤΕ και λανσάρισμα της σύνδεσης των 2Mbit με την τιμή που έχει σήμερα το 1 Mbit. Πιστεύω πως η δεύτερη λύση θα εύρισκε πολύ μεγαλύτερη αποδοχή μιας και δεν θα υπήρχαν παραπονούμενοι χρήστες.

Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, να αναφέρω προκαταβολικά ότι θεωρώ τον ευατό μου σαν heavy user, αφού έχω 1Mbit σύνδεση (χωρίς αναβάθμιση) και το μηνιαίο κατέβασμα που κάνω, δεν πέφτει ποτέ κάτω από 60 GBytes. Παρόλα αυτά βρίσκω πολύ πιό λογική την δεύτερη λύση.

----------


## Gordito

> Εγω ειμαι σε προπληρωμενο 1bill 384/128 και εχω τωρα φουλ 768/192. Καλά παει αν και εχουν φυγει πολλοι -ειναι και αυτο.


ζηλευω....... :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  Παντως με την φτωχη 384 Conn-x μου πρωτη φορα ειδα τις τελευταιες μερες 340kbps καλο σημαδι... :One thumb up:

----------


## harris

Νομίζω ότι η όλη συζήτηση έχει αρχίσει να ξεφεύγει από τον αρχικό σκοπό της! 

Είναι πράγματι πολύ ενδιαφέροντο θέμα, και προσωπικά πιστεύω πως ο πΟΤΕς πάλι δεν κατάφερε να αγγίξει όλο το καταναλωτικό του κοινό. Νομίζω πως και οι δύο απόψεις έχουν δίκιο, αυτοί όμως που τελικά μένουν απ'έξω είναι αυτοί που θα ήθελαν μία πτώση των τιμών χωρίς παράλληλα να θέλουν και 50Mbit γραμμές για να κατεβάζουν 400GB το μήνα! (προφανώς υπερβάλλω, σκοπίμως  :Razz:  )

Μήπως να ανοιχθεί ένα καινούριο νήμα να το συζητήσουμε?!

----------


## lewton

Συμφωνώ ότι θα βόλευε πολλούς να έχουν ADSL με 10€ το μήνα, τους ISPs τους ρωτήσατε όμως;
Όλοι έχουν τρελές ζημιές, επειδή δίνουν την υπηρεσία με οριακό κέρδος ή και με ζημιά. 
Μόνο η OTEnet έχει κέρδη, επειδή πάνε όλα τα πρόβατα στο δίκτυό της και σκάνε 15€ το μήνα για σύνδεση PSTN!  :Eek: 

Όποιος δεν έχει πρόβλημα να δίνει 60€ το μήνα για κινητό, αλλά τον χαλάει να δίνει 20€ για internet δεν αξίζει καν να ασχοληθώ με τον  πόνο του. Το ίδιο και όποιος δεν έχει πρόβλημα να σκάει 40€ κάθε Σάββατο στα μπουζούκια. Λυπάμαι παιδιά, ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του σε αυτή τη ζωή.
Οι *μόνοι* για τους οποίους σταναχωριέμαι είναι άνθρωποι με πραγματικό οικονομικό πρόβλημα, για τους οποίους τα 20€ το μήνα είναι πράγματι βάρος (και όχι το μισό κόστος μιας σαββατιάτικής εξόδου τους). Δυστυχώς για αυτούς, στερούνται πολλά πράγματα, και το internet είναι άλλο ένα από αυτά... Αυτούς όντως τους λυπάμαι, και θα ήθελα να γίνει κάτι από την πολιτεία. 
Αλλά όπως κανείς δεν απαιτεί από τις καφετέριες να μειώσουν το κόστος του καφέ (και να βγάζουν λογικό κέρδος αντί να κλέβουν), κανείς να μην απαιτεί από τους ISPs και τον ΟΤΕ να δίνουν τις υπηρεσίες τους κάτω του κόστους. Ειδικά όταν οι επενδύσεις που απαιτούνται είναι τεράστιες.

Κάτι τελευταίο. Ξέρω 24άρη που ζει μόνο με τη μητέρα του, δεν έχει σπουδάσει τίποτα και δουλεύει με τρίμηνες και εξάμηνες συμβάσεις γιατί δε μπορεί να βρει τίποτα καλύτερο στην πόλη του (βόρεια Ελλάδα). Ωστόσο το παιδί μάζεψε κάποια στιγμή τα χρήματα για να πάρει έναν φθηνό υπολογιστή, και δίνει 25€ το μήνα για ADSL. Για αυτόν το internet είναι ένας τρόπος να έρχεται σε επικοινωνία με τον κόσμο και να διευρύνει τους ορίζοντές του.
Αυτός αξίζει το σεβασμό μου. Η τύπισσα που θέλει να της χαρίζουν το internet όχι.

----------


## wintech2003

Κριμα που δεν υπάρχει κουμπι "Ευχαριστώ" στις Ειδησεις για να ευχαριστήσω και να συμφωνήσω 100% με τον lewton. 

 :Respekt:

----------


## lewton

> Κριμα που δεν υπάρχει κουμπι "Ευχαριστώ" στις Ειδησεις για να ευχαριστήσω και να συμφωνήσω 100% με τον lewton.


1. Το έχω πει πολλές φορές αυτό όταν έτυχε να συμφωνώ με κάποιο post.
2. Καθώς έγραφα το post μου το σκεφτόμουν ότι δε θα αναγνωριστεί ο οίστρος που με βρήκε βραδιάτικα.  :Razz: 

Τεσπά, αυτά έχει η ζωή.

----------


## Patentman

Απο την αλλη 20 ευρω δεν ειναι λιγα, ειναι 240 τον χρονο, οσο κανει μια ασφαλιση αυτοκινητου που αν τρακαρεις και φταις η ασφαλιστικη μπορει να αποζημιωσει τον αλλο με 50.000 ευρω ή και παραπανω. (αφου φτασαμε να κανουμε συγκριση καταναλωτικων συνηθειων...)

Ετσι μην κανουμε το θεμα internet για τους λιγους λεγοντας οτι οποιος δεν εχει (ή δεν θελει) να δωσει 20 ευρω τον μηνα θεωρειται τσιγγουνης. 

Το αν καθυστερησε ο ΟΤΕ με το ISDN και το αν οι εναλλακτικοι δεν επενδυουν για να βγαλουν μακροπροθεσμα και προτιμουν να ειναι μπακαλικα να μην το παιρνουμε σαν σωστη φιλοσοφια.

----------


## grnemo

Εδώ Κυψέλη που είναι δίπλα στο ΟΤΕ και τίποτα ακόμα. Υπομονή!

----------


## alefgr

Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω πως σκέπτονται ορισμένοι εδώ μέσα. Aν ο ΟΤΕ κρατούσε την σύνδεση 384, στην τιμή των 7,5 € θα έβγαινε ζημιωμένος; Αν το ίδιο έκαναν και οι ISP’s και είχαν internet 384 με την μισή τιμή που θα δίνουν την μελλοντική 768, θα ήταν ζημιωμένοι; Μήπως μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε, ότι με αυτό τον τρόπο το ADSL και κατ’ επέκταση και το internet, σε πόσο μεγαλύτερης μάζας κόσμου θα απευθυνόταν;

Μην κρίνεται πάντα από το οικονομικό επίπεδο των διπλανών σας. Για πολλούς συμπολίτες μας η καθημερινή διαβίωση δεν είναι εύκολη και ρόδινη. Υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό ανθρώπων που το internet, συνεχίζει να είναι πολυτέλεια. Όπως ήταν κάποτε και το κινητό, μέχρι που ξύπνησαν οι εταιρείες και κατάλαβαν πως καλύτερα να έχουν ένα φθηνό προϊόν που να απευθύνεται μαζικά, παρά ένα ακριβό προϊόν που να απευθύνεται μόνο σε "εκλεκτούς"…

----------


## Ducklord

Παίδες, και στο εξωτερικό γίνεται συνέχεια αυτό. Πώς νομίζετε πως έφτασαν στα... 8MBit; Σου λέει, "αν αναβαθμίσουμε τις συνδέσεις αντί να ρίξουμε τις τιμές, αυτός που τη χρησιμοποιεί για να παίρνει γρήγορα το mail του, θα την χρησιμοποιεί και πάλι για να παίρνει γρήγορα το mail του."

Έτσι, απλά... τους συμφέρει. Εμείς "κερδίζουμε" μονάχα όσον αφορά στην αύξηση ταχύτητας -όσοι, τουλάχιστον, τυχαίνει να ενδιαφερόμαστε για ταχύτητες πρόσβασης...

[action=Ducklord]κοιτάζει το λογότυπο του σάητε και απορεί απορεί, "άραγε... ποιός;"...[/action]

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Patentman

Απλα αργησαν, τωρα φοβουνται να επενδυσουν οταν αυριο π.χ αναπτυχθει μια ασυρματη προσβαση απο τους παροχους κινητης τηλεφωνιας ή απο αλλο μεσο. Αλλιως θα υπηρχε δυνατοτητα σημερα να ειχε κατω απο 10 ευρω. Αυτο δεν παυει να σημαινει πως ειναι αρκετα υψηλο το κοστος.

Αυτο το isdn μας εφαγε και εφαγε λεφτα...

Τεσπα, το θεμα λεει περι πιλοτικων αναβαθμισεων, οποτε ον-τοπικ παει καλα η αναβαθμιση για πρωτο σταδιο, θελει λιγη δουλεια ακομα για να φτασει σε καλο επιπεδο και ελπιζω να γινει  :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

> Απλα αργησαν, τωρα φοβουνται να επενδυσουν οταν αυριο π.χ αναπτυχθει μια ασυρματη προσβαση απο τους παροχους κινητης τηλεφωνιας ή απο αλλο μεσο. Αλλιως θα υπηρχε δυνατοτητα σημερα να ειχε κατω απο 10 ευρω. Αυτο δεν παυει να σημαινει πως ειναι αρκετα υψηλο το κοστος.
> 
> Αυτο το isdn μας εφαγε και εφαγε λεφτα...
> 
> Τεσπα, το θεμα λεει περι πιλοτικων αναβαθμισεων, οποτε ον-τοπικ παει καλα η αναβαθμιση για πρωτο σταδιο, θελει λιγη δουλεια ακομα για να φτασει σε καλο επιπεδο και ελπιζω να γινει


Δεν θα έλεγα οτι φοβουνται,  απλά μέχρι τώρα  δεν είχαν  νοοτρόπια  ευρηζωνικής,

Πχ  αν θα δείς τώρα τελευταία οι διαφημίσεις του ΟΤΕ λένε    παρόχη τηλεφωνιας  και ευρηζωνικών συνδέσεων.

Απλά τώρα άρχισε  σιγα σιγα να το κινηγά το θέμα.

Ασυρμάτη πρόσβαση  σε χαμηλό κόστος απλά ξέχνα  το  :Razz:

----------


## viron

> Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω πως σκέπτονται ορισμένοι εδώ μέσα. Aν ο ΟΤΕ κρατούσε την σύνδεση 384, στην τιμή των 7,5 € θα έβγαινε ζημιωμένος; Αν το ίδιο έκαναν και οι ISP’s και είχαν internet 384 με την μισή τιμή που θα δίνουν την μελλοντική 768, θα ήταν ζημιωμένοι; Μήπως μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε, ότι με αυτό τον τρόπο το ADSL και κατ’ επέκταση και το internet, σε πόσο μεγαλύτερης μάζας κόσμου θα απευθυνόταν;


Όταν το dsl καταντάει να γίνει ΤΟ ιντερνετ, η λογική που αναπτύσεις ισχύει και το dial-up θα πήγαινε σε 10 ευρώ το χρόνο.

Το dsl ΔΕΝ ειναι το ιντερνετ, το internet είναι μόνο ΜΙΑ από τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρονται  πάνω από την υποδομή του dsl. 

Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει το περιεχόμενο και όλη συζήτηση περί dsl περιστρέφεται γύρω από το ιντερνετ, και ειδικότερα τα P2P δίκτυα.

Είναι και αυτό το σύμπτωμα της νηπιακής ηλικίας των δικτύων στην Ελλάδα.

Με αυτή την λογική ΔΕΝ χρειάζεσαι πάνω από ένα κανάλι iSDN.

Aς ξεχάσουμε τα 10 ευρώ το μήνα αν θέλουμε ταχύτητες κοντά στα ευρωπαικά και Βορειοαμερικάνικα πρότυπα.

Το μυστικό που επαληθεύεται παντού είναι ότι η επέκταση των ευρυζωνικών δικτύων δεν επηρεάζεται κυρίως από την τιμή ( αν και καμμία υπηρεσία δεν μπορεί να πωληθεί αν είναι υπερτιμημένη) αλλά από τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρονται πάνω από αυτά. 

Και αν πολλούς δεν ενδιαφέρει να ανταλλάσουν κλεμμένα τραγούδια και ταινίες πολλοί θα έβλεπαν τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα κατά παραγγελία (on demand) , θα αγόραζαν καθημερινά είδη λιανικής από το μαγαζί της γειτονιάς τους ή από πολυκαταστήματα , με δυνατότητα να μιλήσουν με κάποιο πωλητή. (εδώ καλά-καλά δεν μπορείς να αγοράσεις μια σύνδεση internet μέσω web στην Ελλάδα)

Βύρων.

----------


## Ducklord

Viron, ειδικά το τελευταίο... δεν το κόβω...
Να θυμάσαι πως ζούμε στη χώρα που "αν χρησιμοποιείς αναληπτική κάρτα γιόκα μου θα σου κλεψουν το χαρτζιλίκι"... Πόσο μάλλον μία ΠΙΣΤΩΤΙΚΗ (ουυυ, 666) και μέσω του Ιντέρνετ!

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## xfader

> Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω πως σκέπτονται ορισμένοι εδώ μέσα. Aν ο ΟΤΕ κρατούσε την σύνδεση 384, στην τιμή των 7,5 € θα έβγαινε ζημιωμένος; Αν το ίδιο έκαναν και οι ISP’s και είχαν internet 384 με την μισή τιμή που θα δίνουν την μελλοντική 768, θα ήταν ζημιωμένοι; Μήπως μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε, ότι με αυτό τον τρόπο το ADSL και κατ’ επέκταση και το internet, σε πόσο μεγαλύτερης μάζας κόσμου θα απευθυνόταν;
> 
> Μην κρίνεται πάντα από το οικονομικό επίπεδο των διπλανών σας. Για πολλούς συμπολίτες μας η καθημερινή διαβίωση δεν είναι εύκολη και ρόδινη. Υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό ανθρώπων που το internet, συνεχίζει να είναι πολυτέλεια. Όπως ήταν κάποτε και το κινητό, μέχρι που ξύπνησαν οι εταιρείες και κατάλαβαν πως καλύτερα να έχουν ένα φθηνό προϊόν που να απευθύνεται μαζικά, παρά ένα ακριβό προϊόν που να απευθύνεται μόνο σε "εκλεκτούς"…


Πρέπει όμως να καταλάβουμε ότι το DSL αρχίζουν να το βλέπουν οι εταιρείες ως  μέσο triple play υπηρεσιών  και το μίνιμουμ bandwidth για να επιτευχθεί αυτό είναι τα 1024. Το internet over DSL θα αποτελεί δευτερεύουσας σημασίας υπηρεσία, γιατί δεν έχει μεγάλο κέρδος. 
Θέλουν λοιπόν να έχουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότεροι υψηλές ταχύτητες, για να μπορούν να μπουν στον πειρασμό για πχ ένα video on demand όταν αυτό ξεκινήσει σαν υπηρεσία.

Το DSL στην Ελλάδα είναι ακόμα σε εμβρυικό στάδιο και είναι λογικό να είναι ακόμα ακριβό. Οι "εκλεκτοί" που αναφέρεις, καλώς οι κακώς, θα είναι πάντα οι "πρωτοπόροι" στη νέα τεχνολογία. Συμφωνώ ότι για πολλούς το internet συνεχίζει να είναι πολυτέλεια. Αν κάτι όμως δε μπορείς να το αποκτήσεις , είτε το ξεχνάς, είτε περιμένεις μέχρι να μπορείς...  Αυτό ισχύει σε όλους τους τομείς που έχουν να κάνουν με λεφτά, άρα και στο internet.

Επίσης παίζουν ρόλο και οι προτεραιότητες των ανθρώπων. Η κινητή τηλεφωνία θεωρείται πια απαραίτητο αγαθό από την πλειοψηφία των πολιτών, άρα δικαιολογεί το επιπλέον έξοδο. Το internet θεωρείται ακόμα αμφισβητούμενης χρήσης υπηρεσία για τους πολλούς, άρα ακριβό.

Και για να περάσουμε και στο θέμα της αναβάθμισης, εγώ που ανήκω στο κέντρο του Αμαρουσίου (1024/256) δεν έχω αναβαθμιστεί ακόμα και ούτε ξέρουν να μου πουν από τον ΟΤΕ αν θα γίνει κάτι τέτοιο πριν το Σεπτέμβριο. Την άλλη βδομάδα θα κάνω αίτηση για DSL για το εξοχικό μου που ανήκει στο κέντρο της Ραφήνας και θα δω τι θα μου πουν εκεί.

----------


## lewton

> Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω πως σκέπτονται ορισμένοι εδώ μέσα. Aν ο ΟΤΕ κρατούσε την σύνδεση 384, στην τιμή των 7,5 € θα έβγαινε ζημιωμένος; Αν το ίδιο έκαναν και οι ISP’s και είχαν internet 384 με την μισή τιμή που θα δίνουν την μελλοντική 768, θα ήταν ζημιωμένοι; Μήπως μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε, ότι με αυτό τον τρόπο το ADSL και κατ’ επέκταση και το internet, σε πόσο μεγαλύτερης μάζας κόσμου θα απευθυνόταν;
> 
> Μην κρίνεται πάντα από το οικονομικό επίπεδο των διπλανών σας. Για πολλούς συμπολίτες μας η καθημερινή διαβίωση δεν είναι εύκολη και ρόδινη. Υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό ανθρώπων που το internet, συνεχίζει να είναι πολυτέλεια. Όπως ήταν κάποτε και το κινητό, μέχρι που ξύπνησαν οι εταιρείες και κατάλαβαν πως καλύτερα να έχουν ένα φθηνό προϊόν που να απευθύνεται μαζικά, παρά ένα ακριβό προϊόν που να απευθύνεται μόνο σε "εκλεκτούς"…


Ζημιωμένοι είναι ούτως ή άλλως.
Αν το ρίχνανε στα 7,5€ θα έβγαιναν κι άλλο ζημιωμένοι.
Δυστυχώς η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι το internet είναι αυτή τη στιγμή πάμφθηνο για το κόστος που έχει για τους παρόχους, αλλά όλοι το δίνουν κάτω του κόστους για να παραμείνουν στην αγορά ελπίζοντας σε καλύτερες μέρες.

Οι καλύτερες μέρες θα είναι όταν δοθεί στους παρόχους το δικαίωμα να κοστολογούν όσους βγάζουν λεφτά από το internet.
Σκέψου πόσα λεφτά έχουν βγάλει από το internet η Google, το e-Bay, το Amazon κλπ, και αυτό χωρίς να κάνουν καμία εππενδυση. Οι providers από την άλλη έχουν επενδύσει τα "κέρατά" τους (ειδικά οι εθνικοί πάροχοι όπως ο ΟΤΕ, η France Telecom κλπ που είναι υποχρεωμένοι να έχουν ADSL εθνικά) και παίρνουν κατά μέσο όρο από έναν οικιακό πελάτη 15€ μικτά το μήνα, τη στιγμή που αυτός μπορεί να σκάσει κατά μέσο όρο 100€ μικτά για να αγοράσει βιβλία, ταινίες, εισιτήρια κλπ.
Είναι σαν να πάει κάποιος να ανοίξει μαγαζί στο Mall χωρίς να πληρώνει ενοίκιο και να έχει πρόσβαση σε όλον τον κόσμο που πάει στο Mall.
Αυτό που μένει να γίνει λοιπόν για να έχουμε ακόμα πιο φθηνό (κάποιοι κάνουν λόγο και για δωρεάν) ADSL, είναι να δοθεί το δικαίωμα στους ISPs να χρεώνουν έξτρα όσους έχουν κέρδος από το net (δηλαδή από τις επενδύσεις τους) ή αλλιώς να τους κόβουν τα πακέτα. Ήδη στην Αμερική κερδίθηκε μια σχετική δίκη από τους ISPs, αλλά έχει αρκετό δρόμο ακόμα η υπόθεση.

----------


## Minotavrs

> Ζημιωμένοι είναι ούτως ή άλλως.
> Αν το ρίχνανε στα 7,5€ θα έβγαιναν κι άλλο ζημιωμένοι.
> Δυστυχώς η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι το internet είναι αυτή τη στιγμή πάμφθηνο για το κόστος που έχει για τους παρόχους, αλλά όλοι το δίνουν κάτω του κόστους για να παραμείνουν στην αγορά ελπίζοντας σε καλύτερες μέρες.
> 
> Οι καλύτερες μέρες θα είναι όταν δοθεί στους παρόχους το δικαίωμα να κοστολογούν όσους βγάζουν λεφτά από το internet.
> Σκέψου πόσα λεφτά έχουν βγάλει από το internet η Google, το e-Bay, το Amazon κλπ, και αυτό χωρίς να κάνουν καμία εππενδυση. Οι providers από την άλλη έχουν επενδύσει τα "κέρατά" τους (ειδικά οι εθνικοί πάροχοι όπως ο ΟΤΕ, η France Telecom κλπ που είναι υποχρεωμένοι να έχουν ADSL εθνικά) και παίρνουν κατά μέσο όρο από έναν οικιακό πελάτη 15€ μικτά το μήνα, τη στιγμή που αυτός μπορεί να σκάσει κατά μέσο όρο 100€ μικτά για να αγοράσει βιβλία, ταινίες, εισιτήρια κλπ.
> Είναι σαν να πάει κάποιος να ανοίξει μαγαζί στο Mall χωρίς να πληρώνει ενοίκιο και να έχει πρόσβαση σε όλον τον κόσμο που πάει στο Mall.
> Αυτό που μένει να γίνει λοιπόν για να έχουμε ακόμα πιο φθηνό (κάποιοι κάνουν λόγο και για δωρεάν) ADSL, είναι να δοθεί το δικαίωμα στους ISPs να χρεώνουν έξτρα όσους έχουν κέρδος από το net (δηλαδή από τις επενδύσεις τους) ή αλλιώς να τους κόβουν τα πακέτα. Ήδη στην Αμερική κερδίθηκε μια σχετική δίκη από τους ISPs, αλλά έχει αρκετό δρόμο ακόμα η υπόθεση.


Mακαρι να πιασει αυτη η προσπθεια αλλα την βρισκω πολύ προχωρημενη ...

Εμεις καλως η κακως ειμαστε σαν τα προβατα και  οι τροποι αντιδρασης μας ειναι συγκεκριμενοι και δεν φερουν παντα αποτελεσματα..

Η καθε εταιρια εχει απο πισω της εναν στολο απο δικηγορους για να υπερασπιστουν τα συμφεροντα της και ειναι πολύ πιο ευκολο για αυτους να μην πληρωσουν αυτο το extra κοστος που θα χρεωσουν οι ΙSPS...

----------


## Patentman

Μου θυμισατε λιγο την Xtreme  :Crying:

----------


## sdikr

> Ζημιωμένοι είναι ούτως ή άλλως.
> Αν το ρίχνανε στα 7,5€ θα έβγαιναν κι άλλο ζημιωμένοι.
> Δυστυχώς η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι το internet είναι αυτή τη στιγμή πάμφθηνο για το κόστος που έχει για τους παρόχους, αλλά όλοι το δίνουν κάτω του κόστους για να παραμείνουν στην αγορά ελπίζοντας σε καλύτερες μέρες.
> 
> Οι καλύτερες μέρες θα είναι όταν δοθεί στους παρόχους το δικαίωμα να κοστολογούν όσους βγάζουν λεφτά από το internet.
> Σκέψου πόσα λεφτά έχουν βγάλει από το internet η Google, το e-Bay, το Amazon κλπ, και αυτό χωρίς να κάνουν καμία εππενδυση. Οι providers από την άλλη έχουν επενδύσει τα "κέρατά" τους (ειδικά οι εθνικοί πάροχοι όπως ο ΟΤΕ, η France Telecom κλπ που είναι υποχρεωμένοι να έχουν ADSL εθνικά) και παίρνουν κατά μέσο όρο από έναν οικιακό πελάτη 15€ μικτά το μήνα, τη στιγμή που αυτός μπορεί να σκάσει κατά μέσο όρο 100€ μικτά για να αγοράσει βιβλία, ταινίες, εισιτήρια κλπ.
> Είναι σαν να πάει κάποιος να ανοίξει μαγαζί στο Mall χωρίς να πληρώνει ενοίκιο και να έχει πρόσβαση σε όλον τον κόσμο που πάει στο Mall.
> Αυτό που μένει να γίνει λοιπόν για να έχουμε ακόμα πιο φθηνό (κάποιοι κάνουν λόγο και για δωρεάν) ADSL, είναι να δοθεί το δικαίωμα στους ISPs να χρεώνουν έξτρα όσους έχουν κέρδος από το net (δηλαδή από τις επενδύσεις τους) ή αλλιώς να τους κόβουν τα πακέτα. Ήδη στην Αμερική κερδίθηκε μια σχετική δίκη από τους ISPs, αλλά έχει αρκετό δρόμο ακόμα η υπόθεση.


ποιοι δεν έχουν κάνει επενδυσεις;  το google, ebay  etc;
δηλάδη  αυτοι  δεν πληρώνουν το bandwidth  που  κάνουν χρήση;   
Σε αυτους που πληρώνουν το bandwidth    εκείνοι  δεν πληρώνουν σε κάποιον  μεγαλύτερο carier;
Μηχανημάτα  δεν έχουν;

----------


## Ducklord

Το Google έχει προσλάβει τα μεγαλύτερα μυαλά του πλανήτη (φαντάσου μισθούς), και τους παρέχει μέχρι και τσάμπα φαί, αναψυκτικά, 50 εστιατόρια on-campus, ενώ έχει τεράστιο δίκτυο υπολογιστών με custom λογισμικό, μας δίνει τσάμπα εφαρμογές και υπηρεσίες, *ΔΕΝ* έχει επενδύσει. Αυτά ΔΕΝ βγαίνουν από αέρα κοπανιστό. Κοστίζουν.

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## lewton

Έχουμε ένα γεγονός: το internet είναι μια καθαρά ζημιογόνα επιχείρηση.
Οι περισσότεροι ISPs δεν έβγαλαν ποτέ κέρδος από το πέρασμα στο ADSL, στη λογική "ας κάνουμε επενδύσεις και τα κέρδη θα έρθουν στο μέλλον".
Τώρα, *πριν ακόμα βγάλουν έστω μια δραχμή από αυτές τις επενδύσεις*, πρέπει να κάνουν νέες επενδύσεις σε ADSL2+, triple play και δε συμμαζεύεται. Ποιός πιστεύει ότι αν τα κάνουν αυτά θα έρθει μια στιγμή που θα βγάζουν κέρδη; Προσωπικά το αποκλείω.

Οι λύσεις που υπάρχουν στο παραπάνω πρόβλημα είναι οι εξής:
α. διατήρηση της υπάρχουσας κατάστασης μέχρι να κλείσουν τα 2/3 των ISPs, οπότε το 1/3 που θα απομείνει θα μας τον πιάνει και θα λέμε και ευχαριστώ.
β. ειδική πρόσθετη κοστολόγηση όσων βγάζουν χρήματα από το internet έτσι ώστε να καλυφθούν τα κόστη των ISPs.
Κάποια άλλη λύση δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## sdikr

> Έχουμε ένα γεγονός: το internet είναι μια καθαρά ζημιογόνα επιχείρηση.
> Οι περισσότεροι ISPs δεν έβγαλαν ποτέ κέρδος από το πέρασμα στο ADSL, στη λογική "ας κάνουμε επενδύσεις και τα κέρδη θα έρθουν στο μέλλον".
> Τώρα, *πριν ακόμα βγάλουν έστω μια δραχμή από αυτές τις επενδύσεις*, πρέπει να κάνουν νέες επενδύσεις σε ADSL2+, triple play και δε συμμαζεύεται. Ποιός πιστεύει ότι αν τα κάνουν αυτά θα έρθει μια στιγμή που θα βγάζουν κέρδη; Προσωπικά το αποκλείω.
> 
> Οι λύσεις που υπάρχουν στο παραπάνω πρόβλημα είναι οι εξής:
> α. διατήρηση της υπάρχουσας κατάστασης μέχρι να κλείσουν τα 2/3 των ISPs, οπότε το 1/3 που θα απομείνει θα μας τον πιάνει και θα λέμε και ευχαριστώ.
> β. ειδική πρόσθετη κοστολόγηση όσων βγάζουν χρήματα από το internet έτσι ώστε να καλυφθούν τα κόστη των ISPs.
> Κάποια άλλη λύση δεν υπάρχει.


Ειδικά μάλιστα στην περίπτωση της Ελλάδας,   όταν βάλαν  dslam  υπήρχε το adsl2+  και μερικά μάλιστα  ειναι adsl2+ ready,

Που το γνωρίζεις οτι δεν βγάλαν  κέρδος;
Ακόμα μην ξεχνάς  πως  οι πάροχοι  ως τώρα δεν έχουν βάλει δικά τους dslam  (με κάποιες εξαιρέσεις)  βάλαν bbras  (τον οποιό μπορουν να κάνουν χρήση και με το adsl2+) αγόρασαν επιτέλους  bandwidth  με το εξωτερικό  (πάλι μπορούν να κάνουν χρήση αυτου με το adsl2+)

Απο την άλλη ενας πάροχος δεν δίνει μονο internet,  δίνει  και Hosting  και άλλα πράγματάκια

----------


## alefgr

Ποτέ δεν ανέφερα ότι οι ταχύτητες δεν πρέπει να ανέβουν. Αυτό όμως που προσπαθώ να κάνω κατανοητό εδώ μέσα, είναι πως και στα 10Mbit να πάει η χαμηλότερη σύνδεση και να έχει όσο έχει σήμερα η 384, στην μερίδα του κόσμου που αναφέρομαι δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σημασία, γιατί απλά δεν μπορούν να κατανοήσουν το τι σημαίνει "ταχύτητα" στο Internet. Επιμένω πως αν ο ΟΤΕ διατηρούσε την σύνδεση 384 στην μισή τιμή, τότε και οι ISP's θα έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να πουλάνε και Internet 384. Και αυτό σίγουρα δεν θα το δίνανε στην τιμή του 768.

Πολλοί μιλάνε για VOD, payTV και άλλες τέτοιες υπηρεσίες. Για να φτάσουμε σε αυτές τις υπηρεσίες και σε λογικές τιμές πάντα, θα πρέπει το ποσοστό που καταλαμβάνει  το internet στην Ελληνική κοινωνία, να ανέβει σημαντικά. Με την κίνηση που έκανε πριν από 9 μήνες ο ΟΤΕ, ήταν σε σωστή κατεύθυνση. Με την φετινή του όμως κίνηση, είναι σε λάθος…

----------


## frap

Οι τιμές δεν μπορούν να μειωθούν στο μισό με τη λογική ότι είναι το ίδιο σαν να γίνεται διπλασιασμός στο bandwidth. Κάθε σύνδεση έχει ένα ελάχιστο ανελαστικό κόστος. Συνεπώς όχι, η 384 δεν μπορεί να πάει 7.5Ε. Σήμερα τουλάχιστον. Θα μπορούσε ίσως να πάει στα 10-12 Ε.

Αλλά εδώ παίζει τι θα αφήνει περισσότερο κέρδος στον ΟΤΕ και στους πάροχους γενικότερα: Να μείνουν Χ παλιοί χρήστες στην 384 + Υ ακόμη που θα δελεαστούν πληρώνοντας την νέα μειωμένη τιμή και Ζ παλιοί να αναβαθμιστούν πληρώνοντας ότι και πριν, 

Ή 

να πληρώνουν οι Χ+Υ1+Ζ τις τωρινές τιμές με μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες; (οι Υ δεν θα αγοράσουν με τις τρέχουσες τιμές, αλλά οι Υ1 θα δελεαστούν από τη μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα...)

Πιστεύω πως ο ΟΤΕ και ο κάθε ΟΤΕ έχει κάνει την έρευνά του και πράττει ανάλογα. Όποιος νομίζει πως θα έχει μεγαλύτερα κέρδη μειώνοντας τιμές και εισάγωντας μια κλάση επιπλέον θα το κάνει.

Δυστυχώς συμβαίνει αυτό που θα αφήσει μεγαλύτερο κέρδος στον πάροχο και όχι κατ'ανάγκη αυτό που θα έχει μεγαλύτερο όφελος για το σύνολο των καταναλωτών.

-Κ.

----------


## dhmk

Από ότι κατάλαβα ο περισσότερος κόσμος εδώ θεωρεί ότι τα 20 ευρώ τον μήνα τον ικανοποιούν και δεν ενδιαφέρεται για περισσότερες μειώσεις. Που σημαίνει δόσε μου ταχύτητα και πάρε μου την ψυχή (ή και τα σώβρακα μαζί).

Οπότε, φαίνεται, η δίκαιη τιμή έχει επιτευχθεί. Να το ξέρουν αυτό πάροχοι και ΟΤΕ.

Πάντως εγώ δεν αναβαθμίστικα! Για όλο το καλοκαίρι μένω στα 384  :Crying:

----------


## RyDeR

> Από ότι κατάλαβα ο περισσότερος κόσμος εδώ θεωρεί ότι τα 20 ευρώ τον μήνα τον ικανοποιούν και δεν ενδιαφέρεται για περισσότερες μειώσεις. Που σημαίνει δόσε μου ταχύτητα και πάρε μου την ψυχή (ή και τα σώβρακα μαζί). Οπότε, φαίνεται, η δίκαιη τιμή έχει επιτευχθεί. Να το ξέρουν αυτό πάροχοι και ΟΤΕ.


Και εγώ έτσι πιστέυω. Να όμως και μια μείωση δέν είναι καθόλου άσχημη :Wink:  Για την Ελλάδα οι τιμές είναι μια χαρά....

----------


## anon

> Έχουμε ένα γεγονός: το internet είναι μια καθαρά ζημιογόνα επιχείρηση.
> Οι περισσότεροι ISPs δεν έβγαλαν ποτέ κέρδος από το πέρασμα στο ADSL, στη λογική "ας κάνουμε επενδύσεις και τα κέρδη θα έρθουν στο μέλλον"


Δεν θα τόλεγα. Εαν παίρναμε σαν παράμετρο μόνο τις οικιακές συνδέσεις ADSL, τότε ναι μπορεί να μην βγαίνει κέρδος. Αλλά υπάρχουν πολλές πιο κερδοφόρες υπηρεσίες.
Πχ Small Office 4Net. 16 + 1 στατικές, συν ETRN/proxy email + κάποιος χώρος για hosting (μερικά ΜΒytes). Για ένα εξάμηνο μια ADSL512 με τα παραπάνω πάει 530ευρώ + ΦΠΑ. Την ίδια στιγμή μια δυναμική ADSL512 με πακέτο προσφορά για ένα εξάμηνο που έχω πχ σπίτι, πάει λιγότερο απο 150 ευρώ. 

Υπάρχει μια κάποια διαφορά......

----------


## HellV1L

παιδια δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να γινει ενημερωση του 134 το οποιο λεει το παραμυθι οτι θα αναβαθμιστουν μονο οσοι εχουν παρει γραμμα απο οτε και οτενετ... πριν απο λιγο πηρα τηλεφωνο και ακουσα αυτη τη βλακεια

----------


## Cataract

ζωγραφου ποτε θα γινει η αναβαθμιση?  :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

> ζωγραφου ποτε θα γινει η αναβαθμιση?




Off Topic


		Αν μένεις Ζωγράφου γιατί δεν αναβαθμίζεσαι μέσω HOL στα 4Mbps, αντί να περιμένεις τον ΟΤΕ και τα διπλοπιταρισμένα DSLAM του στου Ζωγράφου. Εξακολουθω να ισχυρίζομαι οτι δεν έχω μετοχές στην HOL!

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω παντως θα γινω κακος για ακομα μια φορα και θα ρωτησω ολους εσας που εχετε π.χ HOL , FORTHnet , TELLAS κτλ σε σχεση με τον ΟΤΕ και την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ τι πλεονεκτηματα εχετε και τι μειονεκτηματα γιατι εγω προσωπικα βλεπω λιγοτερα προβληματα στον ΟΤΕ και ΟΤΕΝΕΤ απο σε αυτους και υποψιν τοτε που πηρα εγω την OTE + OTENET 384 OnDSL Home Dynamic IP αγορα το MODEM/ROUTER της SPEEEDTOUCH ενω οσα εχω δει που δινουν ειναι μαπα.

----------


## aklpts

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αν μένεις Ζωγράφου γιατί δεν αναβαθμίζεσαι μέσω HOL στα 4Mbps, αντί να περιμένεις τον ΟΤΕ και τα διπλοπιταρισμένα DSLAM του στου Ζωγράφου. Εξακολουθω να ισχυρίζομαι οτι δεν έχω μετοχές στην HOL!


H HOL Καλυπτει και παγκρατι? Που ακριβως καλυπτει?

----------


## mskalamari

> εγω παντως θα γινω κακος για ακομα μια φορα και θα ρωτησω ολους εσας που εχετε π.χ HOL , FORTHnet , TELLAS κτλ σε σχεση με τον ΟΤΕ και την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ τι πλεονεκτηματα εχετε και τι μειονεκτηματα γιατι εγω προσωπικα βλεπω λιγοτερα προβληματα στον ΟΤΕ και ΟΤΕΝΕΤ απο σε αυτους και υποψιν τοτε που πηρα εγω την OTE + OTENET 384 OnDSL Home Dynamic IP αγορα το MODEM/ROUTER της SPEEEDTOUCH ενω οσα εχω δει που δινουν ειναι μαπα.


Για την HOL συγκεκριμένα με 20,5€ το μήνα έχεις 512, router Fritz Box Fon VoIP αξίας 200€ ενώ εσύ πλήρωσες το speedtouch 77€ (585)

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Για την HOL συγκεκριμένα με 20,5€ το μήνα έχεις 512, router Fritz Box Fon VoIP αξίας 200€ ενώ εσύ πλήρωσες το speedtouch 77€ (585)


οπως βλεπεις στην υπογραφη εχω το SPEEDTOUCH 530i for ISDΝ και το πηρα 49 ευρω τοτε αληθεια το δικο σου ειναι ακριβο ομως ρουτερ? και το δινουν ετσι?

και οταν λες 20,5 το μηνα η τιμη αγορας του πακετου ολου ποσο ειναι και αν το κοψεις ειναι δικα σου η τα επιστρεφεις?

γιατι εμενα οποια στιγμη το κοψω ειναι δικα μου.

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> H HOL Καλυπτει και παγκρατι? Που ακριβως καλυπτει?


Δες εδώ. Στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας μπορείς να δεις αν πιάνει το δικό σου τηλέφωνο  :Wink:

----------


## Draken

Να ρωτησω κ εγω κατι γιατι με εχει φαει η απορια κ θα σκισω τα πτυχια μου αν δεν βρω ακρη  :Closed topic: 

Ειμαι συνδρομητης OTEnet 512 συνδρομη αοριστου...κ φυσικα γραμμη απο ΟΤΕ 1024...Περιοχη Ν. Φιλαδελφειας Αττικης...

Πριν απο μερικες μερες κατα την διαρκεια ενασχολησης μου με το μTorrent βλεπω κατι ταχυτητες της ταξης των 100kb/s κ μπηκαν ψυλλοι στα αυτια μου...Λες να;;;;  :Wink: 

Πηγαινω στο speedtest της Forthnet κ απο εκει που μου εβγαζε ταχυτητες της ταξης των 480 τωρα μου βγαζει τα διπλασια...Με λιγα λογια η συνδρομη αναβαθμιστηκε  :Smile: 

*Ομως* στα διαγνωστικα του USR η γραμμη παραμενει 1024...αρα με αναβαθμισε μονο η ΟΤΕnet κ οχι ο ΟΤΕ...Ειναι δυνατον;;;;  :Sorry: 

Κ αν δεν κανω λαθος η Φιλαδελφεια δεν ανηκει στο πιλοτικο προγραμμα...  :Embarassed:

----------


## JiKL

> και οταν λες 20,5 το μηνα η τιμη αγορας του πακετου ολου ποσο ειναι και αν το κοψεις ειναι δικα σου η τα επιστρεφεις?
> 
> γιατι εμενα οποια στιγμη το κοψω ειναι δικα μου.


Το επιστρεφεις νομιζω...

----------


## joseph

> Να ρωτησω κ εγω κατι γιατι με εχει φαει η απορια κ θα σκισω τα πτυχια μου αν δεν βρω ακρη 
> 
> Ειμαι συνδρομητης OTEnet 512 συνδρομη αοριστου...κ φυσικα γραμμη απο ΟΤΕ 1024...Περιοχη Ν. Φιλαδελφειας Αττικης...
> 
> Πριν απο μερικες μερες κατα την διαρκεια ενασχολησης μου με το μTorrent βλεπω κατι ταχυτητες της ταξης των 100kb/s κ μπηκαν ψυλλοι στα αυτια μου...Λες να;;;; 
> 
> Πηγαινω στο speedtest της Forthnet κ απο εκει που μου εβγαζε ταχυτητες της ταξης των 480 τωρα μου βγαζει τα διπλασια...Με λιγα λογια η συνδρομη αναβαθμιστηκε 
> 
> *Ομως* στα διαγνωστικα του USR η γραμμη παραμενει 1024...αρα με αναβαθμισε μονο η ΟΤΕnet κ οχι ο ΟΤΕ...Ειναι δυνατον;;;; 
> ...


Κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο , δεν βλάπτει ...

----------


## recall

το ιδιο εγινε και σε εμενα (γραμμή 1mbit) οτε και 384 οτενετ isp :Smile:

----------


## Draken

*@joseph* Να σου πω την αληθεια δεν με καιει κ ιδιαιτερα...ο,τι περισσοτερο εχεις τοσο καλυτερα  :Smile:  Ασε που μπορει να καταλαβουν το λαθος τους  :Wink: 

*@recall* Ειχες 384 κ σε αναβαθμισαν στα 512 η στα 1024;;;;  :Thinking:

----------


## chatasos

H Otenet έχει αναβαθμίσει όλους τους λογαριασμούς για την διάρκεια του πιλοτικού.

----------


## harris

Τελικά φαίνεται ότι μόνο η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ άφησε ελεύθερες τις γραμμές στου πιλοτικούς χρήστες, έτσι... οι υπόλοιποι isp's μας γράφουν κανονικότατα  :Thumb down:   :Evil:

----------


## mskalamari

> οπως βλεπεις στην υπογραφη εχω το SPEEDTOUCH 530i for ISDΝ και το πηρα 49 ευρω τοτε αληθεια το δικο σου ειναι ακριβο ομως ρουτερ? και το δινουν ετσι?
> 
> και οταν λες 20,5 το μηνα η τιμη αγορας του πακετου ολου ποσο ειναι και αν το κοψεις ειναι δικα σου η τα επιστρεφεις?
> 
> γιατι εμενα οποια στιγμη το κοψω ειναι δικα μου.



Μα γιατί να το κόψεις, μετα τον πρώτο χρόνο παίρνεις ένα αλλο πακέτο που θα έχει βγεί ή συνεχίζεις με αορίστου που θα έχουν πέσει και οι τιμές και το κρατάς.

Αν στο κάτω-κάτω το κόψεις κιόλας, το δίνεις πίσω, δεν το έχεις πληρώσει.

Άσε που η OTENET έχει το κακό οτι σου έρχονται κάθε δίμηνο μαζεμένα πάγια PSTN/ISDN+ADSL+ISP σε ένα λογαριασμό και τραβάς το μαλλιά σου. Ενώ έτσι προπληρώνεις ή τα δίνεις με το μήνα λιγα-λίγα και ξενοιάζεις.

----------


## mskalamari

> Τελικά φαίνεται ότι μόνο η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ άφησε ελεύθερες τις γραμμές στου πιλοτικούς χρήστες, έτσι... οι υπόλοιποι isp's μας γράφουν κανονικότατα


H Vivodi έχει βγάλει και ανακοίνωση οτι θα αναβαθμίσει όλους τους ΑΡΥΣ πιλοτικούς.

----------


## Draken

> H Otenet έχει αναβαθμίσει όλους τους λογαριασμούς για την διάρκεια του πιλοτικού.


Προυποθεση ομως για να εισαι στο πιλοτικο ειναι να σε εχει αναβαθμισει κ ο ΟΤΕ...
Εγω 1mbit γραμμη ειχα στο 1mbit παραμενω  :Wink:  ...

----------


## chatasos

> Τελικά φαίνεται ότι μόνο η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ άφησε ελεύθερες τις γραμμές στου πιλοτικούς χρήστες, έτσι... οι υπόλοιποι isp's μας γράφουν κανονικότατα





> Προυποθεση ομως για να εισαι στο πιλοτικο ειναι να σε εχει αναβαθμισει κ ο ΟΤΕ...
> Εγω 1mbit γραμμη ειχα στο 1mbit παραμενω  ...


Κάποιοι providers έχουν αναβαθμίσει μόνο τους χρήστες που ανήκουν στα πιλοτικά dslams.
Κάποιοι άλλοι (είτε γιατί δεν μπορούσαν, είτε γιατί θέλουν να γλυτώσουν διπλή δουλειά για αργότερα) τους έχουν αναβαθμίσει όλους.

Φυσικά όλες οι αναβαθμίσεις ισχύουν για την πιλοτική περίοδο μόνο.

ΥΓ: Αναφέρομαι σε αναβάθμιση συνδρομής και όχι γραμμής (για την οποία υπεύθυνος είναι ο ΟΤΕ).

----------


## p3tr4n

καλησπερα παιδια!
μια ερωτηση: 
ειμαι στο παλιο φαληρο, και εχω γραμμη 512 οτε και συνδεση forthnet.
τι θα γινει με την περιπτωση μου γιατρε?
ποτε (και αν) προβλεπεται για μας ασπρη μερα?
πρεπει να αλλαξω και παροχεα συνδεσης και να παω στον οτε?
ευχαριστω

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μα γιατί να το κόψεις, μετα τον πρώτο χρόνο παίρνεις ένα αλλο πακέτο που θα έχει βγεί ή συνεχίζεις με αορίστου που θα έχουν πέσει και οι τιμές και το κρατάς.
> 
> Αν στο κάτω-κάτω το κόψεις κιόλας, το δίνεις πίσω, δεν το έχεις πληρώσει.
> 
> Άσε που η OTENET έχει το κακό οτι σου έρχονται κάθε δίμηνο μαζεμένα πάγια PSTN/ISDN+ADSL+ISP σε ένα λογαριασμό και τραβάς το μαλλιά σου. Ενώ έτσι προπληρώνεις ή τα δίνεις με το μήνα λιγα-λίγα και ξενοιάζεις.


δεν με καταλαβες φιλε μου

εχω πλεον ΟΤΕΝΕΤ OnDSL OFFICE STATIC IP 512/128 ΑΟΡΙΣΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ δεν την κοβω.

απλα ρωτησα τον φιλο με την HOL οτι λεει 20,5 το μηνα ΠΟΣΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ και αν ο ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ οταν το ΚΟΨΕΙ ειναι ΔΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΥ.

----------


## Draken

> Κάποιοι providers έχουν αναβαθμίσει μόνο τους χρήστες που ανήκουν στα πιλοτικά dslams.
> Κάποιοι άλλοι (είτε γιατί δεν μπορούσαν, είτε γιατί θέλουν να γλυτώσουν διπλή δουλειά για αργότερα) τους έχουν αναβαθμίσει όλους.
> 
> Φυσικά όλες οι αναβαθμίσεις ισχύουν για την πιλοτική περίοδο μόνο.
> 
> ΥΓ: Αναφέρομαι σε αναβάθμιση συνδρομής και όχι γραμμής (για την οποία υπεύθυνος είναι ο ΟΤΕ).


Δλδ θεωρητικα οσοι ειναι συνδομητες αοριστου OTEnet στην Ν. Φιλαδελφεια εχουν αναβαθμιστει;;;  :Thinking:

----------


## recall

την γραμμη 1mbit την πληρωνω κανονικα (37ευροπουλα) ξεχωρα
η συνδεση μου ομως εγινε απο 384 σε 768(μαλλον γιατι εχω 85Κbyte download)

Και Μαλλον δεν παιζει ρολο η περιοχη που εισαι

----------


## Gothic

> Τελικά φαίνεται ότι μόνο η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ άφησε ελεύθερες τις γραμμές στου πιλοτικούς χρήστες, έτσι... οι υπόλοιποι isp's μας γράφουν κανονικότατα


Είδες ένα περίεργο πράγμα, να παρέχει στήριξη η θυγατρική στην μαμά εταιρεία...  :Whistle:

----------


## sdikr

> Είδες ένα περίεργο πράγμα, να παρέχει στήριξη η θυγατρική στην μαμά εταιρεία...


Και οι άλλοι μπορουν αν θέλουν  να παρέχουν στήριξη στους χρήστες τους   :Wink:

----------


## Patentman

Εγω που δεν ξερω αν τελικα μου το εχει αφησει ανοικτο ο παροχος, αν εχει προβλημα ταχυτητας, αν μου το ανοιγοκλεινει;
Την μια εχω 30KBps, 40KBps, 55KBps, 65KBps, 75KBps, λοταρια ειμαι, ακομα και σε καλες ωρες. Τωρα σε speedtest δεν ξεπερναω τα 400Kbps αλλά παιζω πολυ κοντα.

----------


## CostasDr

Καλησπέρα! Αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα. Είχα γραμμή και σύνδεση 512/128 με ΟΤΕ και ΤΕΕ αντίστοιχα. Πριν μερικές μέρες είδα και εγώ τις ταχύτητες μου να ανεβαίνουν αρκετά. Ανήκω στο DSLAM Τερψιθέας και όπως λέει και στη σελίδα του Speedtouch η γραμμή μου πλέον είναι 1024/256 (την πρώτη μέρα αλλαγής είχε συγχρονιστεί στα 768/192). Το περίεργο έιναι ότι ενώ σε p2p και torrent έχω ταχύτητες της τάξης του 65-70 (από 53-55) τα ping μου με ελληνικούς server παιχνιδιών ή με tracert στο www.tee.gr μου βγάζει 110 με 130 ms από 17 με 20. Και ερωτώ: πως γίνεται αυτό και τι μπορεί να φταίει; στα παιχνίδια όντως είδα διαφορά. Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο TEE δεν ξέρουν να μου πουν κάτι και είπαν να πάρω στον ΟΤΕ (επίσης είπαν ότι δεν αναβάθμισαν και δεν ξέρουν αν θα αναβαθμίσουν και τις συνδέσεις αυτόματα ακόμα). Πήρα 1242 τους εξήγησα το πρόβλημα αλλά ούτε από εκεί έβγαλα άκρη αφού με παρότρυναν να δηλώσω βλάβη γραμμής. Να πω ότι ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή. Επίσης παρ'ότι σαν μέσο όρο και γενικά η ταχύτητα δείχνει σταθερή στα  65-70 πολλές φορές παίζει επικίνδυνα με το download να πέφτει στα 30 ή να ανεβαίνει στα 110. Αυτό κυρίως σε surfing. Περιμένω μια απάντηση από όποιον γνωρίζει κάτι γιατί πραγματικά είναι περίεργο πρόβλημα.

----------


## cmos

> Καλησπέρα! Αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα. Είχα γραμμή και σύνδεση 512/128 με ΟΤΕ και ΤΕΕ αντίστοιχα. Πριν μερικές μέρες είδα και εγώ τις ταχύτητες μου να ανεβαίνουν αρκετά. Ανήκω στο DSLAM Τερψιθέας και όπως λέει και στη σελίδα του Speedtouch η γραμμή μου πλέον είναι 1024/256 (την πρώτη μέρα αλλαγής είχε συγχρονιστεί στα 768/192). Το περίεργο έιναι ότι ενώ σε p2p και torrent έχω ταχύτητες της τάξης του 65-70 (από 53-55) τα ping μου με ελληνικούς server παιχνιδιών ή με tracert στο www.tee.gr μου βγάζει 110 με 130 ms από 17 με 20. Και ερωτώ: πως γίνεται αυτό και τι μπορεί να φταίει; στα παιχνίδια όντως είδα διαφορά. Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο TEE δεν ξέρουν να μου πουν κάτι και είπαν να πάρω στον ΟΤΕ (επίσης είπαν ότι δεν αναβάθμισαν και δεν ξέρουν αν θα αναβαθμίσουν και τις συνδέσεις αυτόματα ακόμα). Πήρα 1242 τους εξήγησα το πρόβλημα αλλά ούτε από εκεί έβγαλα άκρη αφού με παρότρυναν να δηλώσω βλάβη γραμμής. Να πω ότι ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή. Επίσης παρ'ότι σαν μέσο όρο και γενικά η ταχύτητα δείχνει σταθερή στα 65-70 πολλές φορές παίζει επικίνδυνα με το download να πέφτει στα 30 ή να ανεβαίνει στα 110. Αυτό κυρίως σε surfing. Περιμένω μια απάντηση από όποιον γνωρίζει κάτι γιατί πραγματικά είναι περίεργο πρόβλημα.


Aφού άλλαξες πόρτα από 512 σε 1024 άλλαξες μάλλον και VP προς τον BRAS. Προφανώς το VP αυτό είναι "ταλαιπωρημένο" και ενώ σου δίνει κάποια ταχύτητα παραπάνω οι χρόνοι των πακέτων είναι κακοί.

Μήπως να πεις να ξαναγυρίσεις στα 512 ?????  :Laughing:

----------


## CostasDr

> Aφού άλλαξες πόρτα από 512 σε 1024 άλλαξες μάλλον και VP προς τον BRAS. Προφανώς το VP αυτό είναι "ταλαιπωρημένο" και ενώ σου δίνει κάποια ταχύτητα παραπάνω οι χρόνοι των πακέτων είναι κακοί.
> 
> Μήπως να πεις να ξαναγυρίσεις στα 512 ?????


Το VP τι ακριβώς είναι? Μπορώ να τους πω να με ξαναβάλουν σε 512 ταχύτητα αφού υποτίθεται το DSLAM μου ανήκει στα πιλοτικά? Που μπορώ να το ζητήσω αυτό? Ένα reset της σύνδεσής μου στο DSLAM μήπως έφτιαχνε την κατάσταση? Thx.

----------


## cmos

> Το VP τι ακριβώς είναι? Μπορώ να τους πω να με ξαναβάλουν σε 512 ταχύτητα αφού υποτίθεται το DSLAM μου ανήκει στα πιλοτικά? Που μπορώ να το ζητήσω αυτό? Ένα reset της σύνδεσής μου στο DSLAM μήπως έφτιαχνε την κατάσταση? Thx.


To VP είναι το κύκλωμα ΟΤΕ που μαζεύει όλους τους συνδρομητές ADSL της κατηγορίας 1024 και τους οδηγεί πρός τον πάροχο (BRAS). Aλλο VP έχουν οι πελάτες 384 άλλο οι 512 άλλο οι 1024.

Μπορεί σε ένα DSLAM να είναι πίτα το 1024 και σε καλή κατάσταση το 512.

Δε νομίζω ότι σε συμφέρει να γυρίσεις προς τα πίσω γενικώς.

Λίγη υπομονή  :Smile:

----------


## al0000

Η κατάσταση στο DSLAM Τερψιθέας είναι χειρότερη από ποτέ.
Δεν φτάνω πάνω από 60k/sec από ntua με 1mbit γραμμή (ούτε τα μισά της γραμμής μου)
Μόνο αργά το βράδυ κάπως καλυτερεύει.

voIP από εκεί που ήταν "μερικώς' χρησιμοποιήσιμο, τώρα πια είναι αδύνατο.

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει να κάνει με τις αναβαθμίσεις, αλλά είναι απαράδεκτα.

----------


## Bebis

Τερψιθέα είμαι και γω , μου αναβάθμισαν την 512 σε 1024 και (ευτυχώς για μένα) πιάνω χαλαρά και όλες τις ώρες 108-111 .. είμαι απο τους πολύ παλιούς χρήστες στην περιοχή και μάλλον για αυτό το λόγο στο dslam που είμαι τα πράγματα είναι ιδανικά , μάλλον έχουν ηρεμήσει όλοι και δεν κατεβάζουν αβέρτα.. 
Τον τελευταίο μήνα άλλαξα σε όλες τις δυνατές ταχύτητες (384,512,1024) και τα πράγματα ήταν αρκετά καλά .. (40,50 και 110 ΚΒ αντίστοιχα)
Δυστυχώς αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι τα υψιλά Pings που κυμαίνονται στα 100-120ms.. :/ Στα 384 που είχα τα πινγκσ ήταν γύρω στα 15-30ms...

----------


## mekgr

Μια Απο Τα Ιδια Και Εκει Εγινε Διπλασιασμος Αλλα Ειδα Ελαχιστη Διαφορα Γι΄αυτο Και Μιλησα Με Τεχνικο Του Οτε. Μου Ειπε Οτι Ακομα Γινονται Δοκιμες Στα Dslam Και Μετα Το Σεπτεμβρη Θα Σταθεροποιηθουν Οι Ταχυτητες. Τωρα Λεει Κυμενονται Αναμεσα Στην Παλια Σας Και Την Καινουρια Ταχυτητα Και Ελαχιστες Ωρες Πιανουμε Τελικη Ταχυτητα. Ασχετα Με Το Αν Βλεπετε Στο Κλοκ Οτι Εχει Αλλαξει Η Ταχυτητα. Εγω είχα 384/128 και εγινε 768/192 και κατεβαζω με 45-55 και στην καλυτερη 65-75.(ΟΤΕΝΕΤ)

Υ.γ. Ολα Τα Τεστ Dsl Ειναι Ψιλο Εως Και Χοντρο Μουφα Που Υπαρχουν Στο Δυκτιο. Παρτε τον Διακομιστη Σας Και Πεστε του Οτι Εχετε Προβλημα Με Την Ταχυτητα Και Αυτοσ Θα Σας Βαλει Να Κανετε Ενα Τεστ (μεσω Ftp) Που Θα Κρινει Ο Ιδιος Την Ταχυτητα.

----------


## P1nkFloyd

Και εμένα η Vivodi μου είπε ότι μου αναβάθμισε την συνδεση απο 512 σε 1024 αλλά κατεβάζω με 66-72! (τερψιθέα)

----------


## Hengeo

Πάντως πολύ τσιγκουνεύονται το upload. Αναλογικά έπρεπε το 128 ---> 256 και το 256 ---> 512 αλλά εντάξει, στην Ελλάδα είμαστε... 

Αφήστε που ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε τι θα κάνουν οι isp όταν με το καλό γίνει παντού ο 'διπλασιασμος'. Γενικά κρατάω μικρό καλάθι τελικά για αυτή την ιστορία...

----------


## gatoulas

Οι μεγάλοι θα αναβαθμίσουν. Θα τους τραβήξει η OTENet η οποία θα το κάνει σιγουρα.



Off Topic


		Έκανα τη σύνδεση 512 αλλά ούτε καλώδια στην πολυκατοικία δεν έχουν τερματίσει ακόμη. Είμαι πολύ χαζούλης;  :Embarassed:

----------


## cypherth

να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι?
1) στο γουδί έγινε ο διπλασιασμός από φόρθνετ? δεν είμαι αθήνα και δεν έχει κάποιος γνωστός πισι εκεί για να δω. αν όχι πότε τον περιμένουμε?
2) επίσης τούμπα θεσσαλονίκης έγινε διπλασιασμός και εκεί?
3) τρίτον και κιυριότερον. έχω βίβο και σκέφτομαι για την ανανέωση.ξέρει κάποιος αν θα κάνει και η βίβο διπλασιασμό?
4) τέταρτον. ας πούμε ότι σε μια περιοχή έχει γίνει ο διπαλσιασμός πχ γουδί. και αγοράζω ένα πακέτο οτε πχ στην 512, όταν θα το συνδέχω θα έχω 1μβιτ????
ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## tsaros

σε νορβηγια-σουηδια εχουνε upload +50 kB/s

----------


## jstath

Φίλε cmos μπορείς να μου πεις τι σχέση έχει το VP με το VPI που βάζουμε στα ρούτερ και τί πρέπει να έχει η γραμμή 512 και για παροχέα Forthnet από επαρχία; Έχω βάλει 8
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Trifyllenia

Καλησπέρα! Στη Δαφνη παρατηρήσατε καμιά πιλοτική αναβάθμιση?
Γιατί ως τώρα άλλοι δεν είδαν.... :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Patentman

Μα ναι!  :Innocent:  

Μαλιστα ημουν και ο πρωτος που αναβαθμιστηκε/διαπιστωσε. Απο 384/128 ειμαι σε 768/192 απο τις 26/6.

----------


## captain556

> Η κατάσταση στο DSLAM Τερψιθέας είναι χειρότερη από ποτέ.
> Δεν φτάνω πάνω από 60k/sec από ntua με 1mbit γραμμή (ούτε τα μισά της γραμμής μου)
> Μόνο αργά το βράδυ κάπως καλυτερεύει.
> 
> voIP από εκεί που ήταν "μερικώς' χρησιμοποιήσιμο, τώρα πια είναι αδύνατο.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει να κάνει με τις αναβαθμίσεις, αλλά είναι απαράδεκτα.


Ρε παιδια σε πιλοτικο προγραμμα ειστε ΕΛΕΟΣ
Λογικο ειναι να εχετε προβληματα.

Υπομονη και σε λιγουσ μηνες ολλα θα φτιαξουν

----------


## Whiteyez

Ρε παιδιά πότε έρχετε και καταδώ Θεσσαλονίκη η αναβάθμιση?

----------


## DeMaitre

> Ρε παιδιά πότε έρχετε και καταδώ Θεσσαλονίκη η αναβάθμιση?


Μάλλον θα πρέπει να περιμένεις... *χαλαρά* ως τον Σεπτέμβρη!  :Sorry:

----------


## Whiteyez

:Sorry:  φφφφφφφφ....ποιός περιμένει μέχρι τότε... :Wounded:

----------


## lewton

> φφφφφφφφ....ποιός περιμένει μέχρι τότε...


Εσείς.  :ROFL:

----------


## DeMaitre

> φφφφφφφφ....ποιός περιμένει μέχρι τότε...


Έλα ρε Whiteyez! Πως κάνεις έτσι; Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια! Κουτσά-στραβά βγήκε κι ο Ιούλης. Ένας μήνας έμεινε. Μέχρι να επιστρέψεις από τα μπάνια του Αυγούστου, ούτε που θα το καταλάβεις για πότε διπλασιάστηκες(!)...

Μαζί θα μπούμε στην εποχή των νέων ταχυτήτων του ΟΤΕ (κι εγώ από Σεπτέμβρη, αλλά δε σκοτίζομαι)!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## mgv

Aπό  otenet Πραγματική 768 από σήμερα

torrents 70άρια αλλά από rapidshare 58-60.Τι παίζει ελπίζω να το φτιάξουν αλλιώς  :RTFM:  
Πάντως με 384  στα torrents είχα 40-42 δε θα πρεπε τώρα να ήταν 75+ :Thinking:  

 μόιλς έκανα χχχ/192 στο μtorrent πτώση κατακόρυφη της ταχύτητας οπότε το άφησα στο 128

Ίδωμεν :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Aπό  otenet Πραγματική 768 από σήμερα
> 
> torrents 70άρια αλλά από rapidshare 58-60.Τι παίζει ελπίζω να το φτιάξουν αλλιώς  
> Πάντως με 384  στα torrents είχα 40-42 δε θα πρεπε τώρα να ήταν 75+ 
> 
>  μόιλς έκανα χχχ/192 στο μtorrent πτώση κατακόρυφη της ταχύτητας οπότε το άφησα στο 128
> 
> Ίδωμεν


Μήπως υπάρχει η περίπτωση να έχει οριο απο το rapidshare;

Πάντως εισαι ο πρώτος  που πιάνει πχ 70  σχεδόν το φουλ  της γραμμης σε p2p  και κάνει παράπονα  :Razz:

----------


## homer_k

> Έλα ρε Whiteyez! Πως κάνεις έτσι; Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια! Κουτσά-στραβά βγήκε κι ο Ιούλης. Ένας μήνας έμεινε. Μέχρι να επιστρέψεις από τα μπάνια του Αυγούστου, ούτε που θα το καταλάβεις για πότε διπλασιάστηκες(!)...
> 
> Μαζί θα μπούμε στην εποχή των νέων ταχυτήτων του ΟΤΕ (κι εγώ από Σεπτέμβρη, αλλά δε σκοτίζομαι)!!!


Το θέμα είναι: θα γίνει Σεπτέμβρη ή θα περιμένουμε μερικούς μήνες; (βλέπε τι έγινε με το φοιτητικό DSL).

----------


## DeMaitre

> Το θέμα είναι: θα γίνει Σεπτέμβρη ή θα περιμένουμε μερικούς μήνες; (βλέπε τι έγινε με το φοιτητικό DSL).


Only OTE can tell...  :Confused:

----------


## contime

Kι εγώ χλωμο το κόβω να τη βρω διπλασιασμένη το Σεπτεμβρη...

Υ/Γ:Τη σύνδεση εννοώ... :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Ολο το σκηνικο με το διπλασιασμο μου θυμιζει την παλια λαϊκη εκφραση: 
<<πως κανεις ετσι, σαν τη χηρα στο κρεβατι>>... :Wink:  
Ολοι ειμαστε...κατασυγκινημενοι με την...ευγενικη...προσφορα του δεινοσαυρου να ξεκινησει το πιλοτικο και δινουμε Ραντεβου τον Σεπτεμβρη. Ειπαμε μετα το δοκιμαστικο σιγα-σιγα -για να μη καλομαθαινουμε- 
θα προχωρησει η σταδιακη αναβαθμιση στο διπλασιο των ταχυτητων ολων μας.
Το ζητουμενο  ειναι να γινει σωστα η διαδικασια και να κανουν το "ψυχικο" και οι παροχοι, δινοντας ει δυνατον εντελως δωρεαν και ταυτοχρονα με τον ΟΤΕ τον διπλασιασμο ταχυτητων περα των γραμμων και στις συνδεσεις!!!
Υπηρξαν βεβαια και καποιοι που δεν ηθελαν το πιλοτικο και απαιτουσαν να τους ρωτησουν πρωτα :Evil:

----------


## FANISTELROOY

Μια ερωτηση βρε παιδιααα!Επειδη λειπω διακοπες και δεν εχω ιντερνετ εδω,μονο διαλ-υπ,εχω χασει καποια επισοδεια.Ειδα για παραδειγμα μια προσφορα της 4νετ για 1024 με 117Ε τους 5 πρωτους μηνες,και τους υπολοιπους 7 με 25Ε/μηνα.Αν παρω αυτο το πακετο με πιανει ο διπλασιασμος; Δλδ με λιγα λογια,ειναι για ολες τις συνδεσεις;και τα πακετα;;;

----------


## globalnoise

Πρωσοπικά δεν το κόβω να έχει γίνει ο διπλασιασμός στο 100% των γραμμών μέχρι και τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου... Άντε καλή πρωτοχρονιά!  :Smile:

----------


## homer_k

Και πρωτοχρονιά να γίνει πάλι καλά να λέμε! Δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος πάντως...

Και τα πακέτα που δίνουν τώρα στο 1mbit με 25€ το μήνα μετά θα γίνουν 2mbit με 25€/μήνα;  :Thinking:  

Αν είναι έτσι να πάρουμε!

----------


## Spanos

> Και πρωτοχρονιά να γίνει πάλι καλά να λέμε! Δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος πάντως...
> 
> Και τα πακέτα που δίνουν τώρα στο 1mbit με 25€ το μήνα μετά θα γίνουν 2mbit με 25€/μήνα;  
> 
> Αν είναι έτσι να πάρουμε!



Δεν νομίζω, Μάλλον θα σου ζητήσει επιπλέον χρήματα ο ISP. Οι προσφορές αυτές υπάρχουν γιατί η κλάση της 512 θα γίνει 1024. Δηλαδή όσο κάνει η 512 σε λίγο καιρό θα κάνει η 1024. Όσοι δίνουν σήμερα 25~30 ευρώ για 512 σε πακέτα τύπου Broadband Pack, Adsl in a box κλπ έχουν μια ελπίδα να αναβαθμιστούν. Αυτοί που δίνουν 25 ευρώ για 1024 χλωμό. Επίσης αλλο να κάνει μια 384 σε 768 που είναι μια άυξηση στο bandwidth των 384Kbps επιπλέον και αλλο τα 1024 να τα κάνει 2048 που είναι αρκετά μεγάλη αυξηση σε bandwidth.

----------


## lewton

Από τους τιμοκαταλόγους της Forthnet 1Βill μπορώ να *υποθέσω* τι έχει σκοπό να κάνει η εταιρία.
Αυτή τη στιγμή είναι 19,5€ τα 384, 25€ τα 512 και κάποιοι έχουν 1024 με 25€.
Οι 2 πρώτοι θα διπλασιαστούν σε 768 και 1024, αλλά με 25€ δε θα σε κάνουν 2048.

----------


## Spanos

> Από τους τιμοκαταλόγους της Forthnet 1Βill μπορώ να *υποθέσω* τι έχει σκοπό να κάνει η εταιρία.
> Αυτή τη στιγμή είναι 19,5€ τα 384, 25€ τα 512 και κάποιοι έχουν 1024 με 25€.
> Οι 2 πρώτοι θα διπλασιαστούν σε 768 και 1024, αλλά με 25€ δε θα σε κάνουν 2048.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. :One thumb up:

----------


## apostol70

Καλημέρα,

Χτες μια γνωστή μου αγόραχσσε ένα OnDSL πακέτο και ο πωλητής της είπε ότι δεν θα τις κάνουν αναβάθμιση στην ταχύτητα του provider πριν λήξει το πακέτο.

----------


## melontas

Με τισ adsl συμβαίνει ότι και με τους υπολογιστές γενικά. Πέφτουν οι τιμές, αλλα αντί να αγοράσεις το φθηνό, αγοράζεις κατι πιο γρηγορο και καλό που είναι πάλι στην ίδια τιμή. Ερ=τσι ενώ υπάρχει η ψευδέσθηση ότι όλα γίνονται πιο φθηνά, τελικά εμίς οι χρήστες ξοδεύουμε τα ιδια

----------


## Gordito

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Χτες μια γνωστή μου αγόραχσσε ένα OnDSL πακέτο και ο πωλητής της είπε ότι δεν θα τις κάνουν αναβάθμιση στην ταχύτητα του provider πριν λήξει το πακέτο.


καλα αν λαμβανεις υποψιν τους πωλητες :Thumb down:  ............... οι περισσοτεροι δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται

----------


## miv

> Και πρωτοχρονιά να γίνει πάλι καλά να λέμε! Δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος πάντως...
> 
> Και τα πακέτα που δίνουν τώρα στο 1mbit με 25€ το μήνα μετά θα γίνουν 2mbit με 25€/μήνα;  
> 
> Αν είναι έτσι να πάρουμε!


 Αυτο που ξερω και μαλιστα απο επισημη πηγη ειναι οτι τουλαχιστον η ΟΤΕνετ θα προχωρησει σε ολοκληρωτικες αναβαθμισεις των ταχυτητων του δικτυου της στα μοτιβα του ΟΤΕ μεχρι το τελος Σεπτεμβριου πιθανοτατα χωρις καμια αλλαγη στον τιμοκαταλογο. Δεν εχω ακουσει κατι για αλλον παροχο. Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι ολοι οι κατοχοι συνδεσης ΟΤΕνετ, ειτε απο αοριστου, ειτε απο πακετο προσφορας, ειτε νεοι, ειτε παλιοι θα αναβαθμιστουν. Τα νεα πακετα της θα κινηθουν στο ιδιο κυμα.

----------


## FANISTELROOY

Δλδ αν αγορασω το ONDSL KIT δεν θα εχω προβλημα;;;Θα παω σε 2ΜΒΙΤ χωρις καμια επιβαρυνση;; 
Αν ειναι ετσι τρεχω να το αγορασω..
Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι πηγαν 2 εταιρειες και εβγαλαν 1024 προσφορα λιγο πριν γινει η αναβαθμιση με 12μηνη συμβαση.Φοβαμαι δλδ μηπως βγουν και πουν οτι εσεις που εχετε πακετο πρεπει να περιμενετε να τελειωσει,δλδ σε κανα χρονο τα λεμε παλι..

----------


## stefanos1999

στα 2048 με 1bill της forthnet ποσο ειναι το upload?

----------


## advisor65

Ανυπομονώ ειλικρινά να δω τι θα παιχτεί..... Κάποια φάβα έχει ο λάκος, γιατί σαν πολύ ωραία μας τα λένε.
 Και με την 512 που έχω καλά τα πάω τώρα αν μας κάτσει και καμιά 1024 δε θα πω και όχι.

----------


## NaGR

http://www.ote.gr/anakoinshow.asp?cat=3&id=525

----------


## NetJim

ΟΤΕ Οργανισμός Ταλαιπωρίας Ελλήνων.   :RTFM:   :RTFM:   :RTFM:  
Άντε να τις αναβαθμίσει με το καλό αλλά μην αναβαθμίσουν και καμιά τιμή.
Βασικά δεν θα έπρεπε κατα την γνώμη μου το 2006 να υπάρχει 768Kbps 
μόνο 1024 και 2048 και τα upload εφόσον είναι ασύμετρες οι ταχύτητες να είναι 768Kbps.
Αλλα πολλά ζητάω και γώ στο Ελλαδιστάν ζουμεεεεε.    :Razz:

----------


## silencer51

Repost απο άλλο θρεντ:

Ρε παίδες έχω κουφαθεί, έβαλε ο πατέρας μου στο σπίτι στην Αθήνα ενα Dsl in a box plus 384/128 το οποίο έκανε περίπου 1 μήνα να ενεργοποιηθεί...

Πριν απο καμιά βδομάδα ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή και μερικές μέρες μετά το account...

Mπαίνω με το account της σύνδεσής μου στην Πάτρα (512/128) και βλέπω απίστευτες ταχύτητες (58άρια στο νερό σε bt)...

Πάω στο config του router και τι βλέπω στο line status:

Downstream: 1024
Upstream: 512

o_O

Kάνω κι ενα speedtest και μου βγάζει σταθερά 500κάτι kbps up & down...

Τι παίζει;

----------


## alefgr

> Kάνω κι ενα speedtest και μου βγάζει σταθερά 500κάτι kbps up & down...
> 
> Τι παίζει;


Απλά που και που ο ΟΤΕ μπλέκει τα μπούτια του...

Μακάρι να είχαμε και εμείς την δική σου τύχη. Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα καθόλου αναβάθμιση στο download και 512 στο upload (1024/512).

----------


## grnemo

Από Κυψέλη κανείς?????
Ένας φίλος μου αγόρασε Δίοδος 384 και του ήρθε 768/192 έτοιμη γραμμή και ISP... Τον τυχεράκια... :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## bikali

Γύρισα απο διακοπές ολο χαρά μπας και δω καμιά αναβάθμιση αλλά τίποτα ακόμα στα 384 ειμαι. Τι γίνεται επιτέλους..Χολαργό είμαι υπάρχει κανενας αλλος απο Χολαργο που δεν έχει αναβαθμιστει ή είμαι ο τελευταίος :Thinking:  

Υ.Γ. Εχω πάρει τηλ. στο 134 απο τις 26/6 και μου είπαν οτι ειμαι στα πιλοτικά

----------


## civil

> Γύρισα απο διακοπές ολο χαρά μπας και δω καμιά αναβάθμιση αλλά τίποτα ακόμα στα 384 ειμαι. Τι γίνεται επιτέλους..Χολαργό είμαι υπάρχει κανενας αλλος απο Χολαργο που δεν έχει αναβαθμιστει ή είμαι ο τελευταίος 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Εχω πάρει τηλ. στο 134 απο τις 26/6 και μου είπαν οτι ειμαι στα πιλοτικά



Μάλλον ο τελευταίος ....
 :Thinking:

----------


## Clockwork_Orange

384 σε 768 στον Αλιμο με forthnet

----------


## silver

εγω παιδια δεν ειμαι καν στα πιλοτικα και εδω και μια ωρα,το ρουτερ τη μια συγχρονιζει στα 1024  και την αλλη στα 2048...(Πεντελη)

ισως απλα κανουν τιποτα δοκιμες...

----------


## princess

εδω στην Πετρουπολη μαυρα σκοταδια..... :Sorry:

----------


## agos

Παιδιά εγώ πήγα στον ΟΤΕ σήμερα για να πάρω την προσφορά 1024 με €26/μήνα και σχεδόν με απέτρεψαν! Μου είπαν: αφού έχεις 384 αορίστου, περίμενε μέχρι τον Οκτώβρη που θα έχει γίνει 768 ή 1024 (απ' ότι φαίνεται το 1024 ήταν μπαρούφα) και μη δεσμεύεσαι με 12μηνα.

Δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω πια...

----------


## haras

γεια σας,,  εχω ενα διλλημα,, θα βαλω 1024 στην πατρα, αλλα δεν ξερω αν βαλω απο forthnet η απο otenet. Κατ'αρχας τι εχετε να πειτε για την επιλογη μου?  και  οι 2 παροχοι εχουν τιμη γυρω στα 26ε ανα μηνα. Αυτο θα ειναι μονο΄δεν θα πληρωνω τπτ αλλο?κ  κατι αλλο.. σχετικα με τον 2πλασιασμο των ταχυτητων.. θα 2πλασιαστουν μονο οι γραμμες? ή κ οι συνδεσεις? κ απο ποιους παροχους?

----------


## yiapap

@haras, agos
*ΜΗ δεσμεύεστε!*
Αν πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να πάρετε πακέτο, πάρτε την ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ δυνατή διάρκεια.
Το ποιοι, πότε, πόσο ΔΕΝ θα ξεκαθαρίσει ποτέ!
Αυτό που θα γίνει είναι το Σεπτέβριο (μάλλον) ο ΟΤΕ θα δηλώσει το τέλος του πιλοτικού και μετά θα αρχίσει η γνωστή σφαγή των παρόχων με νέες προσφορές.

Για τους υπόλοιπους με τα μαγικά νούμερα.   :Lips Sealed:  
Ούτε του παπά... Ελπίζετε ότι δε θα το καταλάβουν να τις αλλάξουν.
Και πάντα:   :Lips Sealed:   :Lips Sealed:   :Lips Sealed:

----------


## haras

χμ.. κοιτα... δε λεω εχεις απολυτω δικιο! απλα να σου ξεκαθαρισω κατι.. εγω εχω το εξης σκεπτικο: να βαλω τη 1024,,για ενα χρονο να ξεμπερδευω,, η οποια θα ειναι και γρηγορη, πιο σιγουρα απο μια 384.. γιατι βαριεμαι τωρα να ψαχνω..  Το μονο που θελω να ξερω ειναι αν τα 100 κ κατι ευρω για τους πρωτους 4-5 μηνες και μετα 26/ανα μηνα.. για ενα χρονο.. ειναι αληθεια. Δηλαδη θα σκασω 300 ευρω για ολο το χρονο? ξερω μπορει να μην ειναι σωστο,, αλλα εγω δεν καιγομαι τοσο να βρω και την τελεια προσφορα,, θελω απλα το  pc να ειναι συνδεδεμενο και να κατεβαζει μπαλα.  αυτα  :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

Δεν είναι θέμα τέλειου ή μη τέλειου.
Αν σου περισσεύουν τα χρήματα και δε θα έχεις πρόβλημα που σε 3-4 μήνες οι άλλοι θα σερφάρουν με διπλάσιες ταχύτητες και λιγότερα χρήματα... go right ahead.

Η ερώτηση είναι απόλυτα ανάλογη με την ερώτηση "Να πάρω PC σήμερα ή να περιμένω;" με πρόσθετο δεδομένο ότι η Intel/AMD έχει ανακοινώσει μαζική διάθεση νέων επεξεργαστών και μητρικών το Σεπτέμβρη. Αν το χρειάζεσαι πήγαινε πάρ'το  :Wink:

----------


## agos

> @haras, agos
> *ΜΗ δεσμεύεστε!*
> ...
> Αυτό που θα γίνει είναι το Σεπτέβριο (μάλλον) ο ΟΤΕ θα δηλώσει το τέλος του πιλοτικού και μετά θα αρχίσει η γνωστή σφαγή των παρόχων με νέες προσφορές.
> 
> ..


Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο. Σήμερα ξαναπήγα στον ΟΤΕ (γιατί κάτι λάθος είχε κάνει ο πωλητής στον λογαριασμό μου) και μίλησα με άλλο, πιο ενημερωμένο απ' ότι μου φάνηκε πωλητή. 

Τον ρώτησα αν ήταν σίγουρος ότι από Σεπτέμβρη θα διπλασιαστούν οι ταχύτητες και με βεβαίωσε ότι μέχρι τον Οκτώβρη στην Ν. Σμύρνη θα έχει γίνει ο διπλασιασμός της ταχύτητας και της γραμμής και του ISP (Otenet). 

Επίσης τον ρώτησα αν με συμφέρει να κάνω σήμερα την 384 -> 512 έτσι ώστε με τον διπλασιασμό να πάω στα 1024 και μου είπε οτι δεν θα δώ και μεγάλη διαφορά. Τέλος μου με νόημα να περιμένω έτσι όπως είμαι και οτι θα ανέβει και πάνω από 1024 η ταχύτητα με τα ίδια χρήματα. Ρώτησα αν εννοούσε και 2048 και άφησε να εννοηθεί οτι μετά τις γιορτές είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο οτι θα τρίβουμε τα μάτια μας.

Ελπίζω να είναι από τα ευχάριστα που θα ακούσουμε...

Προς το παρόν η κατάσταση μου βελτιώθηκε γιατί πλήρωνα σχεδόν € 40 / μήνα για την Economy 3000 ενώ σήμερα πληρώνω € 23 για απεριόριστη 384.

Για να δούμε...

----------


## haras

sorry..αλλα οταν ο οτε ανακοινωνει οτι θα διπλασιασει τισ ταχυτητεσ,, τι σημαινει αυτο? οτι σε αυτους που ηδη εχουν dsl.. θα τους την διπλασιασει? κ τι θα 2πλασιασει,, και την ταχυτητα,, η μονο την γραμμη?
μπορειτε να μου πειτε  τα 26ε/μηνα για 1024.. ειναι μονο αυτα? ή θα πληρωνω κ αλλα? και αν ειναι ετσι και σκασω τελικα για 1024 300 ευρα περιπου ποσο φθηνοτερο θα γινει..; τι να πω,, δν ξερω..

και αν δεν κανω αυτο που σου λεω.. τι να θα μου προτεινες? δεδομενου οτι σε ενα μηνα που εχω εξεταστικη,, θελω να εχω dsl..

----------


## yiapap

> sorry..αλλα οταν ο οτε ανακοινωνει οτι θα διπλασιασει τισ ταχυτητεσ,, τι σημαινει αυτο? οτι σε αυτους που ηδη εχουν dsl.. θα τους την διπλασιασει? κ τι θα 2πλασιασει,, και την ταχυτητα,, η μονο την γραμμη?
> μπορειτε να μου πειτε  τα 26ε/μηνα για 1024.. ειναι μονο αυτα? ή θα πληρωνω κ αλλα? και αν ειναι ετσι και σκασω τελικα για 1024 300 ευρα περιπου ποσο φθηνοτερο θα γινει..; τι να πω,, δν ξερω..
> 
> και αν δεν κανω αυτο που σου λεω.. τι να θα μου προτεινες? δεδομενου οτι σε ενα μηνα που εχω εξεταστικη,, θελω να εχω dsl..


Ο ΟΤΕ ανακοίνωσε ότι θα διπλασιάσει την ταχύτητα της γραμμής έως αυτόν σε όλους τους χρήστες (παλιούς, νέους). Δηλαδή αν σήμερα η 384 γραμμή κάνει 19€ από τον ΟΤΕ, μετά την αύξηση 19€ θα κάνει η 768 (384,512 καταργούνται).

Κανένας πάροχος (απ' όσο ξέρω) δεν έχει κάνει επίσημη ανακοίνωση. Και να κάνει όμως (ότι θα διπλασιάσει και αυτός την ταχύτητα χωρίς αύξηση της τιμή) βάζω στοίχημα ότι επειδή με αυτή την αλλαγή ανακατανέμεται η αγορά και πιθανών θα μπούν και νέοι πελάτες, άρα οι πάροχοι θα αρχίσουν προσφορές για να τους προσελκύσουν. Οι προσφορές σε συνδυασμό με την αλλαγή θα οδηγήσουν και σε εσωτερικές ανακατατάξεις (ήδη χρηστών ADSL), οπότε προβλέπω (με τη γυάλινη σφαίρα μου) σφαγή στις τιμές, όπως ακριβώς έγινε πέρισυ το Σεπτέμβρη με τις μειώσεις των χρεώσεων ΟΤΕ.

Προσωπικά και για άλλους λόγους πήρα αορίστου (γραμμή στο όνομά μου, συνδρομή που πληρώνω ανά μήνα) τουλάχιστον μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το παιχνίδι.
Όσο για το αν θα πέσει κάτω από τα 300€ η 1024 μέχρι του χρόνου... σαφέστατα ΝΑΙ!

----------


## haras

τελος παντων.. επειδη εγω τη χρειαζομαι αμεσα,, θα βαλω την 1024.. καλυτερες προσφορες βγαινουν συνεχεια,, κ εγω επειδη περιμενω καιρο να βαλω,, τελειωσε τωρα πια. Θα βαλω 1024,, το ερωτημα μου ειναι τωρα,, να βαλω otenet ή  forthnet? η τιμη ειναι ιδια.. απλα στη forthnet δεν θα χρειαστει να περιμενω,, (ετσι μου ειπαν δηλαδη.. οταν μιλησα,, και μου ειπαν πως η 6μηνη 384 που ειχα ακομα δεν εχει ληξει,, αρα ειναι θεμα ωρων ή το πολυ μιας ημερας να μου κανουν την αλλαγη) ενω αμα βαλω otenet, θα εχω αναμονη 1 μηνα,, μεχρι να μου τη διακοψουν κ μεχρι να μου βορυνε πορτα.. ετσι δεν ειναι

http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor...spx?c=10007869
--
αυτο σημαινει οτι περα απο τα 300 ευρα που βγαινει συνολο δε σκαω τπτ αλλο..εε??

----------


## yiapap

Ερωτήσεις για επιλογή provider σε κάποιο πιο σχετικό νήμα παρακαλώ.
Ήδη είμαστε πολύ offtopic!

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> αυτο σημαινει οτι περα απο τα 300 ευρα που βγαινει συνολο δε σκαω τπτ αλλο..εε??


Nαι σωστά, και ναι, εφόσον είσαι ήδη κάτοχος του συγκεκριμένου πακέτου δεν θα περιμένεις πολύ μέχρι την αναβάθμιση εφόσον πάρεις το ίδιο, ενώ αν πας στον ΟΤΕ θα περιμένεις ένα μήνα τουλάχιστον...

Κρίμα πάντως που είσαι ανυπόμονος, γιατί όντως τον Σεπτέμβρη οι τιμές αναμένεται να πέσουν πολύ αισθητά... Διακοπές δεν θα πας?! Τι την θες Αυγουστιάτικα την αδσλ :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## haras

sorry.. που απαντω παλι λιγο off topic.!  τελευταιο μηνυμα..!

 μωρε,,, τελη αυγουστου,, ξεκιναει εξεταστικη,, διαφανειες απο internet..ξερεις.. και ενταξει 300 ευρω το χρονο για 1024 μου φαινεται αρκετα καλη παντως. επειδη ηδη ψαχνω καιρο για προσφορα... το βρισκω λιγο κουραστικο..τεσπα.. αυτα! thnx..   
ps. θα το @#$ησω τον αριθμο της forthnet..  αστα να πανε ειναι η αναμονη!

----------


## talaiporos

πράγματι ρε παιδιά αξίζει να ανέβουμε προκαταβολικά στα 512 με το σκεπτικό να γίνουν 1μέγα? ή μήπως η διαφορά του 768 με το 1μέγα θα είναι αμελητέα (και επειδή όλοι θα είναι στο 1μέγα εμείς θα μαστε άρχοντες?)

----------


## kostas_pav

> πράγματι ρε παιδιά αξίζει να ανέβουμε προκαταβολικά στα 512 με το σκεπτικό να γίνουν 1μέγα? ή μήπως η διαφορά του 768 με το 1μέγα θα είναι αμελητέα (και επειδή όλοι θα είναι στο 1μέγα εμείς θα μαστε άρχοντες?)


Με τα 768/192 έχεις περίπου 84Kbytes/sec download και περίπου 20Kbytes/sec upload μέγιστο.

Με τα 1024/256 έχεις περίπου 110Kbytes/sec download και περίπου 29KBytes/sec upload μέγιστο.

----------


## princess

εγω αναρρωτιεμαι.... εχω 512 Βιβο σε ΑΡΥΣ....  να το κανω 1024 τωρα;  Να περιμενω; Μπερδευτηκα.... Φιλος μου ειπε οτι δινει για 1024 σε ΟΤΕ συνολο 40 ευρω (γραμμη και παροχη)... Εσεις τι λετε;

----------


## Patentman

> Φιλος μου ειπε οτι δινει για 1024 σε ΟΤΕ συνολο 40 ευρω (γραμμη και παροχη)... Εσεις τι λετε;


Αφου υπαρχουν λυσεις και με 26 ευρω τα 1024...
Απο την αλλη ολα δειχνουν οτι θα πεσουν και αλλο.

Βρε συ! Με 512 και θελεις και αλλο; Τι να πουμε και μεις οι 384ακηδες... (Χ2 now  :Laughing:  )
Περιμενε  :Wink:

----------


## Dark-Shadow

Ρε παιδες οι isps τελικα αποφασησαν??? η μονο οι γραμες θα αναβαθμιστουν???

----------


## lewton

> Ρε παιδες οι isps τελικα αποφασησαν??? η μονο οι γραμες θα αναβαθμιστουν???


Ρε παίδα θες ειδική απάντηση για εσένα προσωπικά;
Όταν υπάρξει κάποιο νεότερο θα το δεις.

----------


## civil

> Ρε παιδες οι isps τελικα αποφασησαν??? η μονο οι γραμες θα αναβαθμιστουν???



Nαι, με courier θα έρθουν οι οπτικές στην πόρτα μας σε ταχύτητες 100αδων ΜΒ.
Kαι μετά ξυπνήσαμε .....
 :ROFL:   :Laughing:

----------


## alexis7

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση θα κάνω η οποία ίσως έχει απαντηθεί ξανά αλλά δεν αντέχω να διαβάσω 50+ σελίδες.
Εγώ είχα κάνει το πακέτο Con-x το Μάρτιο 512 με 28,5€ μετα το πιλοτικό όταν πια θα γίνουν οι αναβαθμίσεις θα γίνει η γραμμή 1024 ή δεν ισχύει για τα πακέτα;

Απαντήστε μονολεκτικά για να μην σας κουράζω...

----------


## Patentman

> Απαντήστε μονολεκτικά για να μην σας κουράζω...


Για τις γραμμες σιγουρα, για την παροχη (ISP) το πιο πιθανο αλλά οχι δεδομενο. Οτι δεν εχει ανακοινωθει δεν μπορεις να το λαμβανεις ως δεδομενο. Τι αγχωνεσε απο τωρα; Ο διπλασιασμος ειναι δωρο για οσους αγορασουν σημερα. Ειτε το παρουν ειτε οχι ειναι δωρο. Το σιγουρο ειναι αυτο που αγοραζεις, σου κανει; Μετα τον διπλασιασμο πλεον δεν θα ειναι εξτρα δωρο αλλά δεδομενο βαση του τι αγοραζεις εκεινη την στιγμη.
Και αν θελεις να σκεφτεις εξυπνα λες:
Αγοραζω σημερα κατι μικρο και φθηνο και αν αυριο δεν παρω το δωρο (της παροχης) τοτε αναβαθμιζω μονος μου.

----------


## yiapap

> Εγώ είχα κάνει το πακέτο Con-x το Μάρτιο 512 με 28,5€ μετα το πιλοτικό όταν πια θα γίνουν οι αναβαθμίσεις θα γίνει η γραμμή 1024 ή δεν ισχύει για τα πακέτα;
> 
> Απαντήστε μονολεκτικά για να μην σας κουράζω...


ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ.

----------


## Sannin

Σε ένα άλλο forum πάντως, ακούγεται ότι θα αναβαθμιστούν και οι συνδέσεις...

----------


## sdikr

> Σε ένα άλλο forum πάντως, ακούγεται ότι θα αναβαθμιστούν και οι συνδέσεις...


Αλλό το ακουγεταί,  και άλλο το θα γίνει,

Και εδώ ακουγέται εδώ  και 2 μήνες  :Razz:

----------


## ESP1982

Μόλις μου ήρθε ο λογαριασμός από την Altec και είναι μειωμένος κατά 5 ευρω (είχα κάνει τη σύνδεση μέσω Jetpack). 

Μου πέρασε η σκέψη μη διπλασιασμού των γραμμών από την Altec και απλώς η μείωσή τους...  :Thinking:

----------


## Sannin

> Αλλό το ακουγεταί,  και άλλο το θα γίνει,
> 
> Και εδώ ακουγέται εδώ  και 2 μήνες


Εκεί μιλάει για *ανακοίνωση* της forthnet. Βέβαια εγώ δεν είδα κάπου μία επίσημη ανακοίνωση, αλλά δεν πειράζει κουβέντα να γίνεται...  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Εκεί μιλάει για *ανακοίνωση* της forthnet. Βέβαια εγώ δεν είδα κάπου μία επίσημη ανακοίνωση, αλλά δεν πειράζει κουβέντα να γίνεται...


Δεν υπάρχει ανακοινώση    στην σελίδα της forthnet  Μονο ένα  email   :Wink:

----------


## nnn

Το mail από τη 4net ήρθε και σε εμένα σήμερα.

----------


## yiapap

λολ
Ακόμη δεν άρχισε η ολοκληρωμένη εφαρμογή, αρχίσαν να πέφτουν κορμιά!

----------


## grnemo

> Εκεί μιλάει για *ανακοίνωση* της forthnet. Βέβαια εγώ δεν είδα κάπου μία επίσημη ανακοίνωση, αλλά δεν πειράζει κουβέντα να γίνεται...


Ένα mail από συζήτηση που είχα με forthnet-ntzi




> Αγαπητέ κύριε ***************,
>  ευχαριστούμε που επιλέξατε τη Forthnet και τις υπηρεσίες της.
>  Θα θέλαμε να σας πληροφορήσουμε  ότι, σύμφωνα με ενημέρωση του ΟΤΕ, από τις 26/06/2006 και για ένα περίπου μήνα θα γίνει δοκιμαστική αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων των συνδέσεων ΑΡΥΣ σε μικρό αριθμό χρηστών της Αττικής. Οι δοκιμές αυτές αφορούν πολύ μικρό ποσοστό των συνδρομητών ADSL και συγκεκριμένα μόνο τους χρήστες που συνδέονται σε 11 συγκεκριμένα DSLAM.
>  Όλοι οι πελάτες που συνδέονται στα DSLAM της δοκιμής θα μετέχουν αυτόματα στη δοκιμαστική αναβάθμιση.
>  Η Forthnet από την πλευρά της θα αυξήσει αντίστοιχα την ταχύτητα της παρεχόμενης συνδρομής internet. 'Ετσι, κατά τη διάρκεια της δοκιμής οι χρήστες που μετέχουν θα έχουν συνολική υπηρεσία ADSL διπλάσιας ταχύτητας από αυτή που έχουν αγοράσει.
>  Να σημειώσουμε ότι δε θα υπάρχει κανενός είδους αυξημένη χρέωση για τους πελάτες που θα συμμετέχουν στη δοκιμή.
>  Να αναφέρουμε, τέλος, ότι με βάση αυτές τις δοκιμές ενδεχομένως ο ΟΤΕ να καταλήξει σε αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων όλων των ΑΡΥΣ, για την οποία, όμως, δεν υπάρχει κάποια δέσμευση ή χρονοδιάγραμμα από πλευράς. Αν και όποτε συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, θα ενημερωθείτε σχετικά για τις αντίστοιχες κινήσεις από τη μεριά της Forthnet.
> 
>  Με εκτίμηση,
> ...

----------


## homer_k

> Μόλις μου ήρθε ο λογαριασμός από την Altec και είναι μειωμένος κατά 5 ευρω (είχα κάνει τη σύνδεση μέσω Jetpack). 
> 
> Μου πέρασε η σκέψη μη διπλασιασμού των γραμμών από την Altec και απλώς η μείωσή τους...


Η έκπτωση είναι για την ακρίβεια 6,22€ (απο 34,51€ έγινε 28,29€). Στην σελίδα του Jetpack κάτω-κάτω γράφει σχετικά με την νέα τιμή.

Όσο για το διπλασιασμό, νομίζω οτι όλοι θα ακολουθήσουν. Εϊναι θέμα ανταγωνισμού. Αφού έκανε την αρχή κάποιος (forthnet) θα ακολουθήσουν κι άλλοι.

----------


## grnemo

Μόλις μου ήρθε και το email
"Αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας για τους συνδρομητές FORTHnet ADSL!"

Άντε να δούμε.

----------

